# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  حكم جريمة الزنا بين الشريعة والقانون

## أم خطاب

* 

جريمة الزنا كُتب : [ 23-03-2008 - 08:53 AM ] 

تمهيــــــد :
إن الحديث عن ماهية جريمة الزنا، سواء كان ذلك في القانون أوفي الشريعة الإسلامية يقودنا بالضرورة إلى التطرق إلى جملة من المسائل الهامة، والتي نحسبها تشكل في مجموعها مكونات ومشتملات هذه الجريمة، ومنه ماهيتها .
ونظرا لكون جريمة الزنا ذات طبيعة خاصة، لا لكونها تمس بمصلحة الضحية من هذه الجريمة سواء كان الزوج أو الزوجة فحسب، وإنما لكونها تمس بكيان الأسرة وبالنتيجة المجتمع ، فإن كافة الشرائع السماوية والقوانين الوضعية لم تتوان في استقباحها واستهجانها ، كما أولت اهتماما كبيرا وبالغا في تجريمها وتقرير الجزاء الأنسب لمرتكبيها وقبل ذلك ، فقد استرسلت في تحديد مفهومها وتبيان أركانها وشروط المتابعة فيها . 

وتبعا لذلك فإن دراستنا سوف تنصب في هذا الفصل الأول على تحديد مفهوم جريمة الزنا من خلال التعاريف المعطاة لها ، وكذا التطور التاريخي لها في مبحث أول ، ثم سنخصص المبحث الثاني لدراسة أركانها .
المبحـــــث الأول : تعريف جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة
والتطـور التاريخي لها
قبل التطرق إلى موضوع تعريف جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة، نشير أولا إلى أن غالبية الدراسات والبحوث المنجزة في هذا الصدد قد تطرقت إلى الجانب التاريخي لهذه الجريمة بالموازاة مع تعريفها، لذا ارتأينا أن نقسم هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين. أولهما سنخصصه للحديث عن مختلف التعاريف لجريمة الزنا، كما سنخصص المطلب الثاني لدراسة تطورها التاريخي .
المطلب الأول : تعريف جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة 
بادئ ذي بدء، نشير إلى أن عبارة " جريمة الزنا " مشكلة من كلمتين: جريمة – زنا. وحتى نتمكن من إعطاء المدلول الاصطلاحي الصحيح لهذه العبارة ، يستحسن بنا أن نتطرق إلى الكلمتين من الجانب اللغوي أولا .
فكلمة جريمة: من الفعل جرم: الجرم: القطع. وشجرة جريمة أي مقطوعة. والجرم بضم الجيم بمعنى التعدي، والجرم أي الذنب ، والجمع أجرام وجروم وهو الجريمة . وقد جرم يجرم جرما وأجرم وأجرم فهو مجرم وجريم(1).
أما كلمة زنا: فهي مشتقة من فعل زنا، زنوا أي ضاق، لغة الهمز. وزنى عليه تزنية أي ضيق، ووعاء زني أي ضيق. وزنى يزني بمعنى فجر، وزانى مزاناة وزناء بمعناه نسبه إلى الزنا وهو إبن زنا(2).
الفــرع الأول: تعــريف الزنا في القانون

لم يضع القانون الوضعي تعريفا للزنا، وإنما حدده المشرع بعبارات وصيغ مختلفة. فالقانون المصري مثلا شأنه شأن القانون الجزائري في تنظيمه الحالي لأحكام جريمة الزنا في قانون العقوبات، قد استسقى فكرته في التجريم، وفي وضع الغالب من شروطه وإجراءاته وأدلته من المواد من 336 إلى 369 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي قبل تعديله.
وعلى هذه النصوص تمكن أن تقرر أن محل الحماية الجنائية في هذه الجريمة ليس حماية الفضيلة في ذاتها كما في الشريعة الإسلامية ، وإنما المحافظة على حق كل طرفي الرابطة الزوجية وصيانة نظام الأسرة، ولذلك نجد للزنا في قانون العقوبات المصري والفرنسي والجزائري مثلا معنى اصطلاحيا(3).
وتكاد القوانين المعاصرة تجمع على إعتبار الزنا فعلا إجراميا ينبغي دفعه بأسلوب ردع عقابي، بإستثناء القانون الانجليزي الذي يعتبر الزنا خطيئة اخلاقية ومدنية فقط تجيز طلب التطليق والتعويض على أساس أن العقاب لن يردع من لم يتردد في الإقدام على فعل تحول دونه إعتبارات دينية وإجتماعية أقوى من العقاب(4).

وقد عرف بعض فقهاء القانون الزنا، بأنه:" إرتكاب الوطء غير المشروع من شخص متزوج مع امرأة برضاها حالة قيام الزوجية فعلا أو حكما "(5).
كما عرفه أيضا (موران ) على أنه : " الزنا هو تدنيس فراش الزوجية وإنتهاك حرمتها بتمام الوطء L adultere est la profanation du lit nupital la violation de la
foi conjugale consommee corporellement . وجاء في الموسوعة الكبيرة الفرنسية " بورداس "BORDAS على أن الزنا هو علاقة جنسية لشخص متزوج خارج إطار الزواج. ويميز بين نوعين من الزنا: زنا بسيط ADULTERE SIMPLE وهو الزنا الذي يرتكبه الشخص المتزوج مع شخص غير متزوج. وزنا ثنائي ADULTERE DOUBLE ، وهو زنا يرتكبه شخص متزوج مع شخص متزوج(6).
الفــرع الثــاني: تعــريف الزنا في الشريعة الإسلامية
قبل أن نستعرض مختلف التعاريف التي أعطيت لجريمة الزنا من طرف فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية نشير إلى ان القرآن الكريم قد تطرق لهذه الجريمة في ثلاثة مواضع من القرآن الكريم. أولها قوله تعالى: " وَلاَتَــقْـرَبُـوا الــزِنـــَا إِنٌَـــهُ كَـــانَ فَـــاحِشَـةً وَسَـاءَ سَبِيلا َ "(7).
وثانيها قوله تعالى :" الــزَانِـيَةُ وَالــزَانِيْ فَــاجْلــِدُوا كُلَ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَــا مِائَــةَ جَلــْدَةٍ وَلاَ تَـأْخُــذْكُمْ بِــهِمَـا رَأْفَــةً فِيْ دِينِ الله ِإنْ كـنُْــتُمْ تــُؤُمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَاليَــوْمِ الآخِرِ، وَلْيَــشْهَدْ عَـذَابــَهُمــَا طــَائِفَةً مِنِ الُمؤْمِــنِيَن. الزَانِي لاَيـَنْكِحُ إِلاَ زَانِيَةً أَوْمُشْرِكَةً ، وَالزَانِــيَةُ لاَيَنْكِحُـــهَا إِلاَ زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكْ ، وَحُـرِمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الُمؤْمِــنِيْنَ "(8). 
وثالثها قوله تعالى: " وَالَِذِينَ لاَيـــَدْعُــونَ مَعَ اللهِ إِلَهًــا آخَرَ وَلاَيَــقْتُــلُونَ النَـفْسَ التِي حَرَمَ اللهَ إِلاَ بِـالُحَقِ وَلاَيــَزْنــُوَن وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أثَــامََا "(9).
أما ما ورد في السيرة النبوية الشريفة وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما عرف بقضية أو واقعة " ماعز ". وهي أشهر قضايا الزنا في ذلك العصر لما تضمنته من أحكام تتعلق أساسا بالإثبات والجزاء وغير ذلك .
أما فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية فقد ذهبوا تقريبا مذهبا موحدا في تعريف هذه الجريمة ومن ذلك نستعرض آراءهم كما يلي:
1. المذهب الحنفي : " الزنا هو اسم للوطء الحرام من قبل المرأة الحية في حالة الاختيار، في دار العدل ممن التزم أحكام الإسلام، العاري عن حقيقة الملك وعن شبهته، ومن حد الملك وعن حقيقة النكاح وشبهته "(10).
كما عرفه هذا المذهب أيضا على أنه :" إدخال المكلف الطائع قدر حشفته قبل مشتهاة حالا أو ماضيا بلا ملك أو شبهة ، أو تمكينه من ذلك أو تمكينها ، ليصدق على ما لو كان مستلقيا فقعدت على ذكره فتركها حتى أدخلته، فانهما يحدان في هذه الصورة و ليس الموجود منه سوى التمكين."
2. المذهب الشافعي : " الزنا هو وطء رجل من أهل دار الإسلام امرأة محرمة عليه من غير عقد ولا شبهة عقد ولاملك ، وهو مختار عالم بالتحريم(11). 
3. المذهب المالكي :" الزنا هو وطء مكلف فرج امرأة لاملك له فيه تعمدا . وعرفـوه أيضا بأنه: "كل وطء وقع على غير نكاح صحيح ولاشبهة ولا ملك يمين"(12).
4. المذهب الحنبلي:" الزنا هو وطء امرأة من قبلها حراما لا شبهة له في وطئها فهو زان، ويجب عليـه الحد إذ أكملت شروطه، والوطء في الدبر مثله في كونه زنا لأنه وطء في فرج امرأة فلا ملك له فيها ولا شبهـة ملك، فكان زنا"(13).
5. المذهب الظاهري :" الزنا هو وطء من لا يحل النظر إلى مجردها، مع العلم بالتحريم. أو هـــو وطء محرمة العين(14).
خلاصة ما تقدم، يمكن القول أن التعاريف المعطاة لجريمة الزنا في القانون وهو يقرر المسؤولية الجنائية لم ينظر إلى مجرد الوطء شأن الشريعة الإسلامية وإنما نظر إلى تدنيس فراش الزوجية، أما غير المتزوجين فقد أهملهم ولم يتعرض لهم بالعقاب باعتبار أن زناهم لا يؤثر في العائل، وإن كان يمس قواعد الأخلاق كالفعل الفاضح العلني مثلا، على أن غير المتزوج إذا ما زنى بامرأة متزوجة فلا يعاقب باعتباره زانيا وإنما باعتباره شريكا لامرأة زانية.

أما فقهاء الشريعة فإنهم متفقون على أن الزنا يقصد به وطء في قبل امرأة من غير ملك أو شبهة سواء كان ذلك من محصن أو غير محصن وهذه نقطة الخلاف الرئيسية بين القانون والشريعة .
المطلب الثاني: التطور التاريخي لجريمة الزنا
إذا كانت معظم التشريعات تعاقب على جريمة الزنا، فإن القلـــة منها لا تعاقب عليه ومن بينها – كما سبق ذكره – القانون الإنجليزي ، ففي رأيهم أن العقاب على الزنا لا يجدي ، إذ لا فائدة من عقاب شخص لا تروعه مبادئ الأخلاق ، فضلا عما في العقاب من إثارة فضيحة ينجم عنها ضرر بالعائلة أبلغ من الضرر الذي يصيب بالمجتمع، وأنه أعطى للزوج وحده الحق في تحريك الدعوى ، فإن العقاب يترتب على مزاجه وحده وأن الجزاء الطبيعي هو الطلاق أو الفرقة(15). بينما توسطت التشريعات الأخرى، فعاقبت على الزنا إذا حصل من شخص متزوج، لأن فيه إنتهاك لحرمة الزوجية، ولا يجوز تحريك الدعوى العمومية إلا بناء على شكوى من المجني عليه، وله التنازل عن هذه الشكوى في أي وقت (16).
ورغم ذلك، فجريمة الزنا ليست جريمة شخصية، بل هي جريمة كغيرها من الجرائم التي تمس المجتمع ، لما فيها من إخلال لواجبات الزوجية التي تعد من قوام الأسرة، ولما كانت هذه الجريمة تضر بمصلحة أفراد العائلة، فقد رأى المشرع أن يترك للعائلة حق تحريك الدعوى العمومية. وقد أخذت غالبية التشريعات بمبدأ الوسطية بين الإتجاهين السابقين. فلم تعاقب على كل وطء في غير حلال وإنما قصرت العقاب على الفعل الذي يحصل من شخص متزوج على إعتبار أن فيه إنتهاك لحرمة الزوجية. أما المذهب القائل بعدم العقاب على الزنا والإكتفاء بالطلاق أو الفرقة ، فيؤخذ عليه أنه يعتبر الطلاق علاجا فعالا للزنا مع أن الطلاق هو إحدى نتائج الجريمة .
وتبعا لذلك سوف نحاول في هذا المطلب التطرق إلى المراحل التي مرت بها جريمة الزنا خلال عصور من الزمن مضت وذلك من خلال ما ورد في الكتب السماوية والشرائع والقوانين الوضعية القديمة والحديثة، على أن تكون دراستنا فيما يتعلق بالشق الأول مقتصرة على الديانتين اليهودية والمسيحية دون الشريعة الإسلامية، وذلك لأن البحث سيكون منصبا في مجمله على جريمة الزنا في الشريعة والقانون.
الفـــرع الأول : تطور جريمــة الزنــا في الديانتين اليهودية والمسيحية 
أولا: تطور جريمة الزنا في الديانة اليهودية 
إن الكلام عن تطور جريمة الزنا في الديانة اليهودية، يأخذنا بداهة إلى ما إحتوته التوراة من إشارات مختلفة إلى الزنا والبغاء. حيث يقول علماء اللاهوت وعلماء الأخلاق على أن ما لها – أي التوراة- من هذه الأمور شئ وافر، وكان المدرسون ورجال الدين وغيرهم يتغاضون عن صفحات معينة، أو يستبعدون فقرات خاصة من الكتاب المقدس عند تلاوته على الطلبة الصغار خشية ما به من أمور تتصل بالبغاء(17).

وكان ممنوع في عهد " سان جيروم "SAINT - JEROME " القرن الرابع الميلادي "على الطلبة أن يقرأوا ما جاء عنها في سفر حزقيال. وقد جاءت نصوص التوراة قاسية لحماية الأعراض، فعاقبت بالإعدام على زنا رجل بامرأة متزوجة : " إذا وجد رجل مضطجعا مع امرأة زوجة بعل يقتل الاثنان "(18). 
وإذا زنت العذراء وهي لم تزل في بيت أبيها، يرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لأنها عملت قباحة في إسرائيل بزناها في بيت أهلها(19).
وإذا خطبت إمرأة لرجل وزنت مع رجل آخر وجدها في المدينة يرجم الإثنان بالحجارة حتى تموت الفتاة من أجل أنها لم تصرخ في المدينة، والرجل من أجل أنه أذل إمرأة صاحبه(20).
وعلى ذلك فالشريعة اليهودية قد حرمت الخيانة الزوجية، وحرمت الواقعة الجنسية غير المشروعة . كما وردت احكام الزنا في سفر اللاويين إصحاح 18 عدد 20 ومن ذلك " إذا زنى رجل مع إمرأة، فإذا زنىمع إمرأة قريبة فإنه يقتل الزاني والزانية.
وإذا إضطجع رجل مع إمرأة أبيه فقد كشف عورة أبيه، إنهما يقتلان كلاهما دمهما عليهما. وإذا إتخذ رجل إمرأة وأمها فذلك رذيلة، بالنار تحرقونه وإياها "(21). 
أما ما جاء في سفر مصؤوت جادول فإنه لم يخرج عما ورد في الأسفار السابقة ومنه :" يجلد الزاني بيهودية غير متزوجة، أما من زنى بيهودية متزوجة أو بوثنية، فجزاؤه القتل، ومن يحكم عليه بالقتل ، لا يحكم عليه بعقاب أخف.

ثانيا: تطور جريمة الزنا في الديانة المسيحية 
لم يأت عيسى عليه السلام في مجال السلوك الجنسي بشرائع جديدة وإنما قامت تعاليمه على أساس ما ورد في التوراة ، كما لم يرد في الديانة المسيحية ما ينسخ حكم اليهودية في الزنا(22) فعيسى عليه السلام لم يفعل إلا أن علق على آخر الوصايا العشر بقوله " إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه "(23).

فالشريعة المسيحية شأنها شأن الشريعة اليهودية كانت قد حرمت جريمة الزنا، إلا أنها كانت قد قامت على التسامح والغفران على أساس أن وسيلتهما للتوبة تفوق وسيلة العقاب، ولذلك رفض عيسى عليه السلام أن يرجم المرأة الزانية حينما أحضرها له الفريسيون وذلك لأنها تابت عن ذنبها واستغفرت ربها، حيث قام هؤلاء الفريسيون وهم أصحاب مذهب الفريسية أي الرياء والتظاهر بالدين بإحضار امرأة قالوا أنهم وجدوها تزني، وأن موسى قد علمهم أن مثلها يرجم. فلم يجب عيسى عليه السلام وأخذ يعبث في الأرض بإصبعه كأن لم يسمع شيئا، فلما أخذوا يرددون على مسمعه ما قالوا انتصب قائلا: من لم يكن منكم ذا خطيئة فليرجمها. ومال بنفسه إلى الأرض يعبث فيها بإصبعه، فأخذ كل واحد منهم ينصرف إلى سبيله حتى لم يبق إلا عيسى عليه السلام والمرأة، فالتفت يسألها عما إذا كان أحدهم قد حكم عليها، فقالت: لا أحد. فقال: ولا أنا أحكم عليك، إذهبي ولا تخطئي مرة أخرى (24).
مما تقدم بيانه، يتجلى واضحا وأن جريمة الزنا لم تكن بالشئ المستساغ بل كانت جريمة يعاقب عليها حتى بالإعدام، وإن كانت الديانة المسيحية لم تكن تعاقب عليها في حالة التوبة. وهكذا نجد وأن هذه الجريمة قد عرف لها وجود منذ القدم وبالخصوص في الأمم التي كانت تدين بالديانتين اليهودية والمسيحية كما سبق بيانه .
الفــرع الثاني: تطور جريمــة الزنا في القوانـين الوضعية القديمــة والحديثة
أولا: تطور جريمة الزنا في القوانين الوضعية القديمة
لقد عرفت البشرية منذ القدم جريمة الزنا وإستنكرتها وقررت عبر تشريعات وضعية لمرتكبيها عقوبات قاسية. فقد كان عند قدماء الأوربيين عقاب الزنا في غاية القسوة، وأفضع من عقاب قتل النفس، خصوصا عند الجرمان والساكسون، فإنهم كانوا يشهرون الزانية عارية الجسد ويضربونها بالسياط الضرب المبرح حتى تموت، ثم خففوا العقاب وجعلوا عقاب الزاني التغريب، وعقاب الزانية قطع الأنف والأذنين.(25)
أما قدماء اليونان فكانوا يسلمون الزاني لزوج الزانية يفعل به ما يشاء من قطع الأطراف أو تمثيل العبيد به، ويحكمون على الزانية بالقتل، ثم خففوا عقابها وجعلوه التغريب. ثم صدر عند الرومان شرع " جوليا " وفيه تغير في حكم الزنا، أين جعل حق قتل الزانية والزاني لأب الزانية دون الزوج ، وأباح للزوج قتل الزاني إذا كان من عبيده أو من عتقاه، وأمر بقتل الزوج الذي يقتل زوجته الزانية، وجعل الطلاق واجبا في الزنا، وحرم زواج الزانية بعد طلاقها، كما جعل للحكومة حق مصادرة الزاني والزانية في نصف أموالهما.(26)

ثانيا: تطور جريمة الزنا في القوانين الحديثة 

إن الكلام عن تطور وأحكام جريمة الزنا في القوانين الحديثة وبالخصوص في القانون الفرنسي يجعلنا نعود إلى الوراء وبالضبط للقانون الفرنسي القديم الذي أخذ بأحكام هذه الجريمة من القانون الروماني، هذا الأخير الذي شمل على جملة أحكام سميت بالأحكام الإستثنائية، ومؤداها أن المساواة كانت معدومة بين المرأة وزوجها، كما كانت جريمة الزنا لا ترتكب إلا من طرف الزوجة.(27)
وفي عهد الجمهورية، حينما كانت سلطة الرجل على زوجته غير محدودة، كان الزنا يحاكم عليه أمام المحكمة المنزلية، ومن ثم كان الزوج هو الحكم المتصرف في أمر زوجته الزانية، ولكن كان عليه قبل أن يقضي بالعقوبة – وكانت العادة النفي - أن يأخذ رأي الأقربين من قرابتها. بعد ذلك أصدر الإمبراطور أغسطس القانون الذي نظم المحاكمة على جريمة الزنا، وبمقتضى هذا القانون كان لزوج الزانية ووالدها دون غيرهما أن يرفعا دعوى الزنا في ظرف الستين (60) يوما التالية للطلاق. وبعد هذا الأجل، تصبح الدعوى عامة، لكل فرد من الأهالي أن يرفعها. 
وكان عقاب الزوجة وشريكها السجن في منزل منعزل، ثم استبدل الإمبراطور قسطنطين عقوبة السجن بعقوبة الإعدام مع حصر حق الاتهام في أقارب الزوجة الأقربين. 
وأخيرا قرر جوس تينيان أنه ليس للزوج أن يطلق زوجته إلا إذا أقام عليها دعوى زنا وحكم عليها بالعقوبة، وقد إستبقى عقوبة الإعدام بالنسبة للشريك وخففها بالنسبة للزوجة، إذ أمر بأن تضرب بالسياط وبعد ذلك تسجن في أحد الأديرة على أن يكون لزوجها حق أخذها منه في ظرف سنتين (02) من تاريخ السجن، فإذا لم يستعمل الزوج حقه في العفو عن زوجته، وجب عليها الحجاب وذلك بعد أن يؤمر بحلق رأسها ووضع النقاب على وجهها طول حياتها.(28) 
أما قانون العقوبات الفرنسي الصادر في 1791، فإنه لم ينص على جريمة الزنا. ولكن القانون المدني الصادر في 1804 فقد نص على أن للزوج أن يطلب الطلاق أو الفرقة بسبب زنا زوجته. وفي حالة قبول الطلب يحكم على الزوجة في ذات الحكم القاضي بالطلاق أو الفرقة، وبناء على طلب النيابة العامة، بالحبس من 2 إلى 3 سنوات، وللزوج أن يوقف تنفيذ هذا الحكم بقبول معاشرة زوجته على أن القانون ما كان يعاقب سوى الزوجة. 
أما الزوج فلم يكن هناك نص يعاقبه ولو زنى في منزل الزوجية، وكل ما خوله القانون للزوجة من حقوق هو أن لها في هذه الحالة طلب الطلاق أو الفرقة من زوجها(29).
وفي سنة 1810، صدر قانون العقوبات، ووضع جريمة إنتهاك حرمة الزوجية في عداد جرائم التهجم على الآداب(30)، وما كان ليغرب على بال المشرع تلك النتائج الخطيرة التي تترتب على ترك مثل هذه الجريمة المنكرة دون حد أو تعزير، فعمد إلى تجريمها تجريما جنائيا .

وتبعا لذلك فإن أساس تجريم الزنا في القوانين الحديثة هو قانون العقوبات لسنة 1810 الذي نص على عقاب الزوج كما نص على عقاب الزوجة الزانية وشريكها، كما أنه أول من خول للزوجة حق شكوى زوجها الزاني. غير أن مبدأ عدم المساواة بين الجنسين لا يزال له أثره سواء من ناحية أركان الجريمة أومن ناحية مقدار العقوبة، والحال كذلك بالنسبة لحق العفو أو عذر الزوج إذا ما فاجأ زوجته متلبسة بجريمة الزنا وقتلها. فلا تتوفر الجريمة في حق الزوج إلا إذا زنى غير مرة في منزل الزوجية بامرأة تكون قد أعدها لذلك. أما الزوجة فيثبت زناها وتجب العقوبة إذا زنت ولو مرة واحدة وفي أي مكان .
وما يجب ملاحظته، هو أنه بالرغم من صدور قانون 1810، فقد ظلت نصوص القانون المدني الخاصة بجريمة الزنا محتفظة بقوتها. حتى لقد كانت توجد هناك محكمتان مختصتان بمحاكمة الزوجة الزانية إلى أن صدر قانون الطلاق في :27/07/1884 وأوقف هذا التناقض بإبطاله المواد :298 – 308- 309 من القانون المدني الفرنسي(31).
كما تجدر الإشارة أيضا إلى انه قبل إصلاح سنة 1975 حول الطلاق ، فإن جريمة الزنا التي كانت تشكل جنحة، لم تكن متابعتها ممكنة إلا بناء على شكوى من الزوج . كما كان زنا الزوجة يستوجب عقوبة السجن ولشريكها، في حين أن زنا الزوج لم يكن يعاقب عليه إلا إذا إرتكبت الجريمة في بيت الزوجية ولم تكن العقوبة إلا الغرامة دون المساس بالشريك . وأمام عدم المساواة بين الزوج والزوجة إزاء هذه الجريمة، فقد صدر قانون في 11/7/1975 الذي قرر عدم إعتبار جريمة الزنا جريمة جنائية ولا سبب من أسباب الطلاق(32).
أما باقي القوانين الغربية، فتكاد تكون مجمعة على تجريم الزنا تجريما إجتماعيا، ماعدا القانون الإنجليزي الذي إعتبر الزنا جريمة مدنية والزوج الذي يرغب في الطلاق بسبب هذه الجريمة يجب عليه أن يطلب في نفس الوقت محاكمة الشريك، والمحكمة تقضي له في هذه الحالة بتعويض مالي. وعلى نفس المنوال سار قانون العقوبات المعروف بقانون جونيفا وهو الفريد من القوانين السويسرية الذي لايعرف التجريم الجنائي للزنا. وما عدا ذلك فأغلب التشريعات الأوربية تعاقب على جريمة الزنا بعقوبة الحبس لمدة ستة أشهر إلى سنتين كقانون عقوبات النمسا في المادة 502 وقانون عقوبات بلجيكا في المواد :387 إلى 390 وقانون عقوبات إيطاليا في المواد:353 – 354 وقانون ألمانيا في المادة 192 وقانون المجر في المادة 246.
المبحث الثاني: أركان جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة الإسلامية

كما إختلفت الآراء الفقهية في تعريفها لجريمة الزنا بين القانون والشريعة الإسلامية فقد إختلفت التشريعات الوضعية فيما بينها من جهة والشريعة الإسلامية من جهة ثانية في نظرتها لجريمة الزنا من حيث الأركان التي تقوم عليها إلى إتجاهات ثلاث :
 إتجاه يجرم الزنا ويعاقب عليه مهما كانت صفة الجاني ذكر أو أنثى وسواء كان متزوج أو غير متزوج وهو مذهب الشريعة الإسلامية .
 إتجاه لايجرم الزنا ولايعاقب عليه وهو مذهب معظم التشريعات الغربية كالتشريع الإنجليزي والتشريع الفرنسي الذي ألغى جريمة الزنا من القانون بموجب القانون الصادر في : 11/7/1975 على أساس أن من لاتردعه مبادئ الأخلاق لافائدة من عقابه .
 إتجاه يجرم الزنا ويعاقب عليه بتوفر شروط معينة في الجاني بأن يكون متزوج حال قيامه بجريمة الزنا بالإضافة إلى وقوع الوطء غير المشروع والقصد الجنائي العام للجاني وهو مذهب معظم التشريعات العربية بما فيها التشريع الجزائري .
وعلى هذا سنتطرف في المطلب الأول إلى تحديد أركان جريمة الزنا في القانون ومختلف الآراء الفقهية حول تحديد مفهوم كل ركن ونتطرق في المطلب الثاني إلى أركان جريمة الزنا في الشريعة الإسلامية .
المطلب الأول : أركان جريمة الزنا في القانون
لقد نص المشرع الجزائري على جريمة الزنا في المادة 339 من قانون العقوبات، حيث كانت المادة 339 الأصلية الصادرة بموجب الأمر 66/156 المتعلق بقانون العقوبات تفرق بين زنا الزوجة وزنا الزوج من حيث العقوبة، حيث كانت تعاقب على جريمة زنا الزوجة بضعف العقوبة المقررة لجريمة زنا الزوج، وبذلك حذا المشرع الجزائري حذو المشرع المصري والقانون الفرنسي القديم الصادر قبل تعديل :
11/7/1975 لكن المشرع الجزائري لم يفرق في أركان جريمة الزنا بين الزوج والزوجة، حيث إعتبر أن الأركان الواجب توافرها في أحدهما تنطبق على الآخر عكس القانون الفرنسي القديم والقانون المصري الذي فرق بين أركان جريمة زنا الزوجة وأركان جريمة زنا الزوج وبعد تعديل قانون العقوبات الجزائري بقانون :13/02/1982 الذي سوى بين الزوج والزوجة في العقوبة معتبرا أن الجريمتين هما في درجة واحدة من الناحية الأخلاقية على عكس القانون الفرنسي الذي ألغى هذه الجريمة لعدة إعتبارات أهمها عدم وجود مساواة في العقاب بين جريمة زنا الزوج وجريمة زنا الزوجة بالرغم من أنهما في درجة واحدة من الناحية الأخلاقية ، كما أنه من لم تردعه مبادئ الخلاق لا فائدة من عقابه وهذا بموجب القانون الصادر في : 11/7/1975 .
أما القانون المصري فأبقى على التفريق بين جريمة زنا الزوج وجريمة زنا الزوجة من حيث الأركان ومن حيث العقاب، وعليه تتطلب جريمة الزنا توافر الأركان التالية : 
الركن المفترض: قيام رابطة زوجية صحيحة 
الركن المـادي: وقوع فعل الوطء غير المشروع 
الركن المعنوي: القصد الجنائي العام.
الفـــرع الأول: الركن المفــترض – قيام رابطة زوجية صحيحـة –
أولا: إثبات صحة الزواج :
تثير مسألة إثبات الزواج إشكالات عديدة نظرا لعدم إنسجام التشريع الجزائري في هذا المجال ، حيث نصت المادة 22 من قانون الأسرة في مضمونها " على أن الزواج يثبت بشهادة مستخرجة من سجلات الزواج لبلدية مكان عقد الزواج "، وأضافت نفس المادة في فقرة ثانية " أن الزواج يكون صحيحا إذا توفرت فيه الشروط الشرعية للزواج ويمكن تثبيته بحكم قضائي " .

وعليه يشترط لقيام جريمة الزنا تطبيقا لنص المادة 339من قانون العقوبات الجزائري أن تكون الزانية وقت إرتكابها الأفعال المنسوبة إليها مرتبطة بعقد زواج صحيح مع الشاكي ، حيث نصت في فقرتها الأولى على ما يلي :
" يقضي بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين على كل امرأة متزوجة ثبت ارتكابها جريمة الزنا " 
فلم تشترط المادة 339 ق.ع أن يكون عقد الزواج مسجل في الحالة المدنية حتى يكون صحيح، بل يكفي أن يكون العقد مستوفي لجميع الشروط والأركان الشرعية القانونية، سواء كان عقد الزواج عرفي أو رسمي محرر من طرف ضابط الحالة المدنية، وعليه تقوم جريمة الزنا ضد المرأة التي تزوجت بالفاتحة وحصل الزواج أمام جماعة من المسلمين ولم يحصل تسجيله في دفاتر الحالة المدنية(33). 
وتؤكد المحكمة العليا في أحد إجتهاداتها أن المتابعة بموجب المادة 339 ق .ع. ج لا تتم إلا بتقديم عقد من الحالة المدنية يثبت زواج الشاكي بالزوج المشكو ضده من أجل إرتكاب جريمة الزنا(34).

ولقد طرحت مسألة إثبات الزواج على المحكمة العليا فلم تتخذ موقفا ثابتا بشأنها ، لكن الاتجاه الغالب هو أن يتم الإثبات بتقديم شهادة زواج(35).
كما يشترط القضاء المصري أن يكون الزواج بعقد صحيح وهكذا قضي في مصر بعدم قيام جريمة الزنا إذا كان العقد باطلا، فالحكم ببطلان زواج المتهمة بالزنا من زوجها قبل رفع الدعوى مانع من قبول دعوى الزنا، لأن واقعة الزنا لا تثبت ولا تتحقق شروط قبولها إلا بتحقق صحة الزواج المتهمة بالزنا وإثبات وجود رابطة زوجية صحيحة في اليوم الذي يدعي فيه الزوج بحصول واقعة الزنا(36).
وعليه إذا دفع المتهم أو شريكه أنه مطلق أو أنه لم يكن متزوج أصلا أو أن زواجه باطل أو فاسد جاز للمحكمة أن توقف الدعوى الجزائية إلى غاية الفصل في المسألة الأولية أمام قاضي الأحوال الشخصية . 
ثانيا: الفترة التي تعتبر فيها الرابطة الزوجية قائمة وحكمها 
إن الفترة الزمنية التي يتصور ارتكاب جريمة الزنا فيها هي المحصورة بين انعقاد الزواج وانحلاله، وعليه لا تتحقق جريمة الزنا إلا إذا ارتكبت حال قيام الزوجية بين الشاكي والزوجة المشكو ضدها، أما إذا كانت هذه الرابطة قد انحلت بالطلاق وبعد مضي عدة سنوات تزوجت المطلقة بشخص آخر فلا جريمة ولا عقاب لأن الشاكي قد فقد نهائيا ملك عصمة مطلقته والحكم بخلاف ذلك يترتب عليه البطلان والنقض(37).
فيشترط أن يقع الوطء وعلاقة الزواج قائمة فعلا، حيث الزوجة على ذمة زوجها وهكذا قضت المحكمة العليا بقيام جريمة الزنا في حق الزوجة التي تزوجت مع رجل آخر بالفاتحة دون أن تنتظر الفصل في القضية المطروحة بينها وبين زوجها الأول(38)، كما قضت بقيام الزنا في حق الزوجة التي أبرمت عقد زواج مع رجل آخر قبل أن يصبح حكم الطلاق بينها وبين زوجها الأول نهائيا(39).
ولا ترتكب جريمة الزنا إذا وقع الوطء قبل عقد الزواج ولو حصل أثناء الخطبة، كذلك لوقع الوطء على امرأة مطلقة طلاقا بائنا لا يعد زنا ،لأن الطلاق البائن يزيل ملك الزوج .
ويجب أن تكون رابطة الزوجية قائمة حال ارتكاب جريمة الزنا لأن الزنا خيانة العلاقة الزوجية وبالتالي يجب أن تكون هذه العلاقة قائمة وقت حدوث الوطء حقيقة أو حكما وقيام الرابطة الزوجية حقيقة يعني أن الزوجة مازالت على ذمة الزوج ولم يحدث طلاق بينهما ولم يتوف عنها ولم يصدر حكم بوفاته بطول غيبته أو فقده(40).
فعقد الزواج الصحيح المستوفي لجميع شروطه وأركانه هو الذي يلزم المرأة بالأمانة والإخلاص لزوجها والقانون لا يعاقب على الوطء الذي يقع قبل الزواج ولو حصل أثناء الخطبة وحملت منه المرأة ولم تضع إلا بعد زواجها إذ حقوق الزوجية لا تكتسب إلا بعد الزواج ولا يشترط لقيام صفة الزوجية أن يكون الزوج قد دخل بزوجته بل تتوافر علاقة الزوجية قانونا متى تم العقد صحيحا، ولا عقاب على الزنا الذي يقع بعد إنحلال الرابطة الزوجية بوفاة الزوج أو بالطلاق .
وقيام الرابطة الزوجية حكما يعني أنه طرأ عليها طلاق ولكنه طلاق رجعي لا يرفع الحل ولا يزيل ملك الزوج طالما العدة قائمة، فإذا زنت الزوجة المطلقة وهي في عدة طلاق رجعي قامت في حقها جريمة الزنا وجاز لمطلقها طلب محاكمتها، اما إذا زنت الزوجة بعد إنقضاء عدة الطلاق الرجعي أو الطلاق البائن فلا تقوم الجريمة وليس لمطلقها طلب محاكمتها(41).

والطلاق البائن يحل قيد الزواج ويرفع أحكامه ويرفع ملك الزوج في الحال سواء كان بائنا بينونة صغرى أو بينونة كبرى مع إختلاف في أن الطلاق البائن بينونة صغرى يزيل ملك الزوج ولكنه لا يزيل الحل، بمعنى أنه ليس للزوج وقد فقد ملك عصمة مطلقته أن يستحل مقاربتها إلا بعقد ومهر جديدين دون أن يكون هذا الإستحلال موقوفا على تزوجها برجل آخر أما الطلاق البائن بينونة كبرى فيزيل في الحال الملك والحل معا، بمعنى أن الزوج يحرم عليه أن يتزوج مطلقته حتى تتزوج غيره زواجا صحيحا نافذا ثم يطلقها أو يموت عنها وتمضي عدتها حتى يستطيع الزواج بها ثانية بعقد ومهر جديدين.
فإذا زنت الزوجة بعد طلاق بائن أي كان نوعه فلا يستطيع الزوج تحريك الدعوى ضدها ولو وقع الوطء أثناء فترة العدة.
والتبليغ عن جريمة الزنا إنما يكون من الزوج أثناء قيام الرابطة الزوجية الصحيحة فإذا بادر الزوج وطلق زوجته وإنتهت عدتها إمتنع عليه أن يبلغ عنها ولا تقوم جريمة الزنا ولكن إذا بلغ عن زوجته أثناءقيام الرابطة الزوجية الصحيحة ثم قام بتطليقها لايسقط حقه في الدعوى ولا يمنعه هذا من الحكم على الزوجة بالعقوبة المقررة جزاء إقترافها لجريمة الزنا.
وإذا دفعت المتهمة بالزنا بأن الرابطة الزوجية بينها وبين الشاكي قد إنحلت وإستشهدت بحكم يقضي بالطلاق بينهما فإدعى الزوج الشاكي أن هذا الحكم كان محل إستئناف تعين على المجلس قبل القضاء بإدانة المتهمة بالزنا أن يتأكد بان الحكم المذكور لم يصبح نهائيا بعد وإلا كان قراراه مخالفا مما يستوجب نقضه(42). 
كما إتجه القضاء المصري إلى القول بوجوب قيام الزوجية وقت التبليغ عن جريمة الزنا لأن التبليغ عن جريمة الزنا إنما يكون من الزوج أي أنه لابد أن تكون الزوجية قائمة وقت التبليغ فإذا كان الزوج قد بادر وطلق زوجته قبل التبليغ إمتنع قطعا بمقتضى العبارة الأولى من المادة 356 عقوبات مصري أن يبلغ عنها(43).
والطلاق الحاصل بعد تبليغ الزوج عن الزنا لا يسقط الدعوى ولا يحول دون الحكم على الزوجة فمتى كان الزوج قد أبلغ عن الزنا والزوجية قائمة فتطليقه زوجته بعد ذلك لا يسقط الدعوى ولا يحول دون الحكم على الزوجة(44). 
ثالثا: أحكام الزوج الغائب والمفقود
1. الزوج الغائب : إذا زنت المرأة أثناء غياب زوجها عنها فهل في غيبته مانع من عقابها؟ الغيبة إما أن تكون منقطعة أو غير منقطعة فإن طال أمدها لمدة أكثر من سنة دون عذر مقبول حتى يحوم الشك حول بقاء الزوج حيا للزوجة أن تطلب التطليق من القاضي ولا عقاب عليها إن هي زنت بعد ذلك أو تزوجت من زوج غيره وتصبح للزوج الجديد حقوقه العادية قبلها، غير أن الأمور تتعقد إذا ظهر زوجها الأول بعد زواجها الثاني يرى فريق من الشراع أن حق تقديم الشكوى ضد الزوجة إن زنت يثبت للزوج الثاني طالما أن زوجها الأول لم يطلب إبطال عقد الزواج الثاني بعد ظهوره، فإذا ما طلب البطلان خاب أثر الشكوى التي رفعها الزوج الثاني، أما إذا لم يطلب ذلك ظل الزواج الثاني صحيحا وبطل الزواج الأول وكان وطء الزوج الأول لهذه الزوجة زنا.
على أن غالبية الشراح يخالفون هذا الرأي ويذهبون إلى أنه إذا ظهر الزوج الأول وإنعدم كل شك حول وجوده على قيد الحياة وجب على كل ذي مصلحة طلب بطلان عقد الزواج الثاني وليس للزوج الثاني أن يشكو زوجته طالما أنها تستطيع أن تدفع دعواه مستفيدة من هذا البطلان.
وهذا الرأي يتماشى والقواعد العامة في المسؤولية الجنائية فعند التحقق من وجود الزوج الغائب يجب المبادرة إلى طلب بطلان الزواج الثاني الذي هو في حقيقته باطلا بطلانا مطلقا بل غير منعقد أصلا لوقوعه أثناء قيام الرابطة الزوجية بين المرأة وزوجها الأول(45). 
غير أن المشرع الجزائري تفادى هذا الخلاف وأحال الأمر إلى قانون الأسرة الذي أجاز للزوجة التي غاب عنها زوجها لأي سبب ولو كان الحبس بشرط أن تكون مدته أكثر من سنة وأن يكون سبب حبسه إرتكابه جريمة تمس بشرف الأسرة فلا يمكن لها أن تتلخص من هذا الزواج من تلقاء نفسها بل لابد من حكم القاضي الذي يحكم بطلاقها لغيبة زوجها لمدة تفوق سنة بلا عذر مقبول وثبوت ضررها من ذلك، أو إذا ما حدد له القاضي أجلا ولم يحضر فقد بانت من زوجها وإستردت حريتها لها أن تتزوج من تشاء لأن حق الغائب في الطلاق ينتقل إلى القاضي الذي له ولاية تطليق الزوجة(46).
وإذا إرتبطت زوجة الغائب بعقد زواج مع شخص آخر دون إستصدار إذن من القاضي بطلاقها من زوجها الأول يكون زواجها الثاني باطلا غير منعقد أصلا وتكون بذلك مرتكبة لجريمة الزنا.

2. الزوج المفقود: نصت المادة 112 من القانون رقم 84-11 المتضمن قانون الأسرة أنه :" لزوجة المفقود أو الغائب أن تطلب الطلاق بناء على الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 53 من هذا القانون ".
كما نصت المادة 113 من نفس القانون أنه :" يجوزالحكم بموت المفقود في الحروب والحالات الإستثنائية بمضي أربعة سنوات بعد التحري ، وفي الحالات التي تغلب فيها السلامة يفوض الأمر إلى القاضي في تقدير المدة المناسبة بعد مضي أربع سنوات ".
فالمفقود يجب أن يكون قد غلب عليه الهلاك والقاضي لا يحكم بموته إلا بعد مرور أربع سنوات من تاريخ فقده وفي الحالات التي تغلب فيها السلامة يترك الأمر إلى القاضي في تقدير المدة المناسبة بعد مرور أربع سنوات حتى يحكم بموته بشرط الإعتقاد بموته وعندها تعتد زوجته عدة الوفاة ومن ثم يجوز لها أن تطلب التطليق ، وبناء على طلبها حسب نص المادة 53 ف/ 5 من قانون الأسرة يصدر قاضي الحكم بموت الزوج المفقود.
وعليه إذا زنت الزوجة بعد صدور الحكم بموت الزوج المفقود لاتعد مرتكبة لجريمة الزنا لأنها أصبحت تملك نفسها ولم تعد في عصمة زوجها المفقود الذي حكم بموته. 
والمشرع المصري نص في المادة 21 من قانون الأحوال الشخصية لسنة 1929 على أنه :" يحكم بموت المفقود الذي يغلب عليه الهلاك بعد أربع سنين من تاريخ فقده ، أما في جميع الأحوال الأخرى فيفوض أمر المدة التي يحكم بموت المفقود بعدها إلى القاضي وذلك كله بعد التحري عنه بجميع الطرق الموصلة إلى معرفة ما إذا كان المفقود حيا أو ميتا ". 
فقبل الحكم بموت المفقود يجب الإعتقاد بموته بعد مرور أربع سنوات من تاريخ فقده وعندئذ تعتد زوجته عدة الوفاة .

3. عودة المفقود : ذهب رأي في الفقه المصري أنه إذا عاد المفقود الذي غلب عليه الظن بهلاكه وكانت زوجته قد تزوجت برجل أخر بعد صدور حكم من القاضي يقضي بموت الزوج المفقود الذي عاد وكان القاضي قد أمر بناء على طلب زوجة المفقود الغائب بالتفريق بينها وبينه فإن مسألة التفريق بين زوجة المفقود العائد وزوجها الجديد من طرف القاضي متوقفة على إرادة الزوج المفقود العائد فإن شاء طلب التفريق وعادت إليه زوجته وإن شاء أجاز زواجها الثاني وأبقاه،غير أننا نرى أن الأمريجب أن 


يترك للقاضي في موازنته بين مصلحة الزوج المفقود العائد ومصلحة الزوج الجديد بترجيح إحداهما حسب ظروف الحال(47). 
الفرع الثاني: الركن المادي – وقوع فعل الوطء غير المشروع – 
أولا: المقصود بالوطء:
إن غالبية القوانين الوضعية ومنها القانون الجزائري لم تضع نصا صريحا يحدد ماهية هذا الفعل وتعريفه وإلى أي مدى يعاقب عليه القانون ومتى ومنذ أية لحظة يبدأ العقاب على الفعل، حيث تركت هذه القوانين مسألة التعريف إلى الفقهاء وشراح القانون فأعطى كل منهم تعريفا إستقاه من الحكمة التي راعاها المشرع عند وضعه النصوص التي تجرم الفعل وتعاقب عليه.

فحسب التشريع الجزائري يرى الأستاذ الدكتور أحسن بوسقيعة أن الركن المادي لجريمة الزنا يتحقق بحصول الوطء فعلا بالطريق الطبيعي أي بإيلاج عضو التذكير في فرج الأنثى، فلا تقوم الجريمة بما دون ذلك من أعمال الفاحشة الأخرى التي يرتكبها أحد الزوجين مع غيره مثل القبلات والملامسات الجنسية في المناطق الحساسة التي تثير الشهوة والإلتصاق والإلتحام وغيرها من أعمال التمازج الجنسي التي ترتكبها الزوجة مع رجل آخر غير زوجها مهما بلغ فحشها فالخلوة غير المقترنة بوطء والأفعال المخلة بالحياء التي تأتيها المرأة المتزوجة على نفسها والصلات غير الطبيعية التي يمكن أن تكون لها بامرأة أخرى لا تكون جريمة الزنا .
غير أنه قضي في فرنسا بقيام جريمة الزنا بالإيلاج حتى وإن كان الاتصال الجنسي غير كامل Relations incompletes (48).
وتكاد تجمع أقوال الفقهاء على تعريف مضمونه أن جريمة الزنا لا تقوم إلا إذا تم إيلاج العضو التناسلي لرجل في قبل امرأة برضاهما حالة كونهما ليسا زوجين وكون أحدهما أو كلاهما متزوج مع شخص آخر وسواء كان الإيلاج كليا أو جزئيا وسواء أن يبلغ أحدهما أو كلاهما شهوته أو لا يتحقق شئ من ذلك(49).

إن جريمة الزنا ذات طبيعة خاصة لأنها تقتضي التفاعل بين شخصين يعد أحدهما فاعلا أصليا وهو الزوج الزاني ويعد الثاني شريكا وهو الخليل الذي باشر مع الفاعل الأصلي العلاقة الجنسية لا تتحقق الجريمة إلا بحصول الوطء أو الجماع بين رجل وخليلته أو بين امرأة وخليلها ولا يشتـرط القانون معاينة حصول الوطء والجماع وإنما يكفي للعقاب مشاهدة الزاني والشريك في ظروف لا تترك مجالا للشك في أنهما قد باشرا معا العلاقة الجنسية(50).

ولذلك قضي بأن القانون يشترط في جريمة الزنا أن يكون الوطء قد وقع فعلا وهذا يقتضى أن يثبت الحكم بالإدانة وقوع هذا الفعل، إما بدليل يشهد عليه مباشرة وإما بدليل غير مباشر تستخلص منه المحكمة ما يقنعهـا بأنه قد وقع، والقانــون حين تعرض في هذا الصدد إلى بيان أدلة معينة لم يقصد إلا أن القاضي لا يصح له في هذه الجريمة أن يقول بحصول الوطء إلا إذا كان اقتناع المحكمة به قد جاء من واقع هذه الأدلة كلها أو بعضها. وعليه فالحكم الذي يدين المتهم في جريمة الزنا مكتفيا بتوافر الدليل القانوني دون أن يبين كفايته في رأي المحكمة في الدلالة على وقوع الوطء فعلا يكون مخطئا وجب نقضه(51).
فالأفعال السابقة على الزنا أو المحيطة به قد تكون قرينة على وقوعه كإختلاء الرجل بالمرأة في حجرة واحدة وغلقها دونهما مدة طويلة وضبط سراويلهما في مكان واحد عند فتح الغرفة أو ضبطها وهي عارية أو مفاجأته يعانقها فليست هذه الأفعال وما شابهها زنا معاقب عليها ولكنها تصلح قرينة على حصول الزنا فمن النادر إن لم يكن مستحيل أن يتمكن شخص من مشاهدة العملية أثناء إرتكابها إذ أن الزانيين عندما يشعران بقدوم أحد فالأمر الطبيعي أن ينهيانها فورا (52).

يتطلب القانون الألماني لتمام الزنى أن يحدث إيلاج عضو التذكير في المكان المعد له من جسم المرأة وبغير هذا الفعل المادي لاتتحقق جريمة الزنى بأفعال أقل منه جسامة مهما بلغ مداها في التمازج الجنسي ومع ذلك فإن القانون الروسي يعتبر من قبيل الزنى أفعال الفحش بصفة عامة ولو لم تصل إلى حد الإيلاج بل اللواط يعتبره زنا .
ويتطلب القانون الليبي لتمام الزنى أن يأتي رجل وامرأة فعل الجماع " المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 70 لسنة 1973 في شأن إقامة حد الزنى " .
ويتطلب مشروع القانون المصري لتمام الزنى أن يحصل وطء بين رجل وامرأة بالغين " المادة الأولى من المشروع المحرر في فبراير 1978 " ، ومادام الاتصال الجنسي الذي يشترطه القانون لقيام جريمة الزنى لا يكون إلا بإيلاج العضو التناسلي للرجل في فرج المرأة وعليه:
يجب أن يكون الوطء بين طرفين متغايرين أي من جنسين مختلفين (ذكر وأنثى) :
فيكون بذلك الوطء بين رجلين L homo***ualié أوPederastie لايعتبر في نظر التشريع الجزائري زنى حتى ولو كان الرجلان أحدهما أو كلاهما متزوجا أو كان أحدهما خنثى Bisixuelle Bisesxue على صورة الرجال وأحوال النساء لأن المادة 338 ق. ع، عاقبت عليه تحت إسم الشذوذ الجنسي .
كما أن التدالك بين امرأتين " السحاق "Les bienne أوGuine لا يعتبر أيضا في نظر التشريع الجزائري زنى حتى ولو كانت المرأتان إحداهما أو كلتاهما متزوجة أو استعملت إحداهما عضو تذكير صناعي في وطأها للمرأة الأخرى .
كذلك إن مكنت المرأة المتزوجة من نفسها حيوانا فلا يعد فعلها في نظر التشريع الجزائري زنا يستوجب العقوبة 

1) فعل الوطء بين الذكر والانثى : 
يراد به إتيان الرجل المرأة بالطريق الذي أعدته الطبيعة بحكم غريزة التناسل وذلك بان يولج الرجل عضو تذكيره في قبل الأنثى(53) 
L homme penetre son penis ou meme la tete de son penis dans le vagin de l a femme . 
وبطبيعة الحال فان فعل الوطء لا يتحقق إذا وضع الرجل شيئا غير عضو ذكورته كإصبعه مثلا في عضو تأنيث المرأة ، ولا تقوم الجريمة لمجرد عبث أحدهما بعورات جسم الآخر أيا كانت درجة فحش هذا العبث ، كما لا تقوم بتلقيح الزوجة صناعيا برضائها دون علم زوجها أو على الرغم من اعتراضه (54). 
ومما يؤيد ضرورة إيلاج ذكر الرجل في فرج المرأة كي يتحقق الركن المادي في جريمة الزنا ما أكده الفقه والقضاء المصري، حيث جاء في حكم لمحكمة عابدين بمصر في قضية تتلخص وقائعها في أن " فتاة بكرا سنها أكثر من ثمانية عشر عاما زوجت كرها عنها برجل لا تهواه ولا تريد الزواج منه، حيث كانت ترغب في الزواج من شاب تعلقت به ولم ير أهلها ذلك فعقدوا زواجها على الرجل الأول وتم العقد فعلا إلا أنها إتفقت مع عشيقها الشاب على أن يزيل بكارتها بإصبعه وقد حدث ذلك فعلا ولم تر المحكمة في هذا ما يقيم الركن المادي لجريمة الزنى، حيث ثبت من التحقيق أنه لم يواقعها وجريمة الزنى لا تتم إلا بالمواقعة الجنسية الطبيعية أي بإيلاج عضو تذكير الرجل في عضو تأنيث المرأة فقضت المحكمة بالبراءة(55). 

ويكفي لقيام الركن المادي مجرد الإيلاج حتى ولو لم يحصل الإمناء (الإنزال ) أي ولو لم يشبع أحدهما أو كلاهما رغبته الجنسية فبمجرد الإيلاج ولو بدون إنتصاب تتم الجريمة حتى ولو كان الذكر عنينا أو خصيا إذ يكفي في معنى الوقاع بالنسبة له أن يتم ولو بغير إيلاج كامل أو كان حمل المرأة من هذا الفعل مستحيلا لبلوغها سن اليأس أو لمرض أو عيب خلقي في جهازها التناسلي أو تم الإنزال خارج الفرج أو إستعملت وسائل منع الحمل. 
وليس بشرط أن يتم الإيلاج بفعل الرجل فإنه لو كان مستلقيا فأدخلت المرأة ذكره في فرجها بإرادتهما المشتركة لزمهما العقاب قانونا عن فعل الزنا . 

لقد إختلف فقهاء القانون المصري حول المقصود بالوطء فهل هو إيلاج عضو التذكير في المكان الطبيعي للمرأة أم أنه مجرد الإلتصاق دون الإيلاج أم يمتد إلى اللواط ؟. وقد إنقسموا في ذلك إلى عدة آراء : حيث ذهب رأي إلى القول : " إن الوطء هو إلتحام ذكر مع أنثى في المكان الطبيعي من المرأة فيشترط وجود شريك يجامع الزوجة جماعا غير شرعي وعلى ذلك فلا يعتبر زنا مجرد الخلوة بين رجل وإمرأة متزوجة إذ لم تصطحب هذه الخلوة بأعمال فحش كما لاتعد من قبيل الزنا الأعمال المخلة بالحياء التي تأتيها المرأة على نفسها أو الصلات غير الطبيعية التي تأتيها مع إمراة أخرى ، كما لايعد واطئا الفتاة البكر المتزوجة التي تمتنع على زوجها وتجتمع مع عشيقها في خلوة ليقوم بفض بكارتها بغير عضوه التناسلي ولما كان الغرض من العقاب في هذه الجريمة هو صيانة الحرمة الزوجية لامنع إختلاط الأنساب لذلك كان مجرد إلتحام ذكر مع أنثى لا الوقاع الفعلي كاف لتكوين الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة ولذلك فمن الممكن حدوث هذه الجريمة من عنين أو شيخ أو صبي لم يبلغ الحلم أو من إمراة بلغت سن اليأس أو كانت حالتها الصحية تمنعها من الحمل .
وعلى ذلك فالزنا يشترك مع الإغتصاب في أنه يكون بفعل الوطء أو المواقعة وإن كان الفاصل بينهما في وجود إرادة الأنثى تسليم نفسها أو إنتفائها فحيث توجد إرادة الزوجة ورضاها بالوطء الحاصل مع غير زوجها فالواقعة تعد زنا أما إذا إنعدم الرضا فإن الفعل يكون إغتصاب وإثبات حصول الوطء بالرضا جائز في حق الزوجة بكل طرق الإثبات(56).
وقد ذهب في نفس إتجاه ومعنى الرأي السابق رأى ثاني لصاحبه صالح مصطفى الذي أكد ان الفارق الهام بين الوطء والوقاع هو انه يكفي في الوطء مجرد الخلوة بين رجل وإمرأة متزوجة في وضع لايترك مجال للشك في حدوث الزنا ، اما الوقاع فيشترط فيه الإيلاج في المكان الطبيعي المعد له عند المرأة(57). 
بينما ذهب رأي آخر لصاحبه المستشار أحمد خليل إلى القول أن : " الوطء غير المشروع يتحقق بحصول الإتصال الجنسي من رجل على إمرأة متزوجة ويتم الوطء بإيلاج عضو التذكيرفي المكان الطبيعي من المرأة ولا تقع جريمة الزنا بما دون ذلك من اعمال الفحش والصلات الأخرى التي ترتكبها الزوجة مع رجل غير زوجها، ومن أجل ذلك يجب أن يثبت الحكم الصادر بالإدانة وقوع الوطء ، إما بدليل يشهد عليه مباشرة أو بدليل غير مباشر تستخلص منه المحكمة ما يقنعها بأنه قد وقع فعلا ". 
وهذا مأكده قضاء النقض المصري في أحد قراراته بقوله :" إن القانون يشترط في جريمة الزنا أن يكون الوطء قد وقع فعلا وهذا يقتضي أن يثبت الحكم بالإدانة وقوع هذا الفعل ، إما بدليل يشهد عليه مباشرة وإما بدليل غير مباشر تستخلص منه المحكمة ما يقنعها بأنه ولابد قد وقع ، والقانون حين تعرض في هذا الصدد إلى بيان أدلة معينة لم يقصد ، إلا أن القاضي لايصح له في هذه الجريمة أن يقول بحصول الوطء إلا إذا كان إقتناع المحكمة به قد جاء من واقعة هذه الأدلة ، سواءا كلها أو بعضها ، وعليه فالحكم الذي يدين المتهم في جريمة الزنا إكتفاءا بتوافر الدليل القانوني دون ان يبين كفايته في رأي المحكمة في الدلالة على وقوع الوطء فعلا يكون مخطئا واجبا نقضه ."(58) 
ولا تقع الجريمة إذا مكنت الزوجة من نفسها حيوانا أو إذا أتت امرأة أخرى وهو فعل السحاق والتدالك وهذا ما يؤكده أيضا جانب من الفقه الفرنسي إذ يرى أن الركن الثاني المكون لجريمة الزنا هو الاتصال الجنسي من أحد الزوجين بشخص آخر الذي يعتبر في نظر القانون بالنسبة للزوجة الزانية بالشريك وبالنسبة للزوج الزاني بالخليلة والاتصال الجنسي يكون ضروريا لقيام جريمة الزنا .
ولا تقوم هذه الجريمة من أفعال الفاحشة التي تأتيها المرأة على نفسها ولا من العلاقات التي تنشاها المرأة مع امرأة أخرى لأن اختلاف الجنسين شرط جوهري لقيام الجريمة ولايعد وطئا حالة الفتاة البكر المتزوجة التي لم يدخل بها زوجها واجتمعت مع عشيق لها في خلوة وفض بكارتها بغير عضوه التناسلي(59).
وهذا ما أكده رأي آخر لصاحبه أحمد أمين والقول أنه لا توجد جريمة الزنا إلا بحصول الوطء فعلا أما الصلات الأخرى غير المشروعة وأعمال الفحش فيما دون الوطء والخلوة غير المقترنة بوطء فلا تكفي لتكوين الجريمة ، إن الوطء في ذاته كاف ولو وقع من صبي لم يبلغ الحلم أو من شخص فقد قوة التناسل أو كانت المزني بها بلغت سن اليأس إذ ليس الغرض من العقاب منع اختلاط الأنساب بل صيانة حرمة الزواج .

خلاصة الآراء الفقهية :هناك اتفاق على أن ما دون الوطء لا يعتبر زنا ، لكن الخلاف كان في المقصود بالوطء فهل هو المواقعة بمعنى إيلاج عضو التذكير في فرج الأنثى؟، أم انه يكفي الالتصاق والملامسة من الخارج دون الإيلاج لتحقق الوطء .
ذهب رأي إلى أنه يكفي الالتصاق دون اشتراط الإيلاج فالمواقعة تختلف عن الوطء ، كما كان بالنسبة للدكتور عبد الحميد الشواربي في كتابه الجرائم المنافية للآداب العامة والدكتور صالح مصطفى في كتابه الجرائم الخلقية .
وهذا ما خلص إليه الدكتور عبد الحكيم قوده في كتابه الجرائم الماسة بالآداب العامة والعرض في ضوء الفقه وقضاء النقض حيث أكد أنه : " لا يختلف اثنان في أن الوطء غير المشروع هو اساس الركن المادي لقيام جريمة الزنا لكنه يرى أنه يكفي لحدوث الوطء مجرد الإتصال بين عضو التذكير وفرج المرأة دون اشتراط الإيلاج الكامل أو الجزئي ذلك أنه إذا كانت العبرة هي حماية حقوق الزوج ورابطة الزوجية المقدسة فإن الالتصاق يكفي لتحقق الاعتداء على هذه الرابطة الزوجية دون اشتراط الإيلاج أو الإنزال فقد يكون الشريك عنينا غير قادر على الانتصاب أو طاعنا في السن غير قادر على الإخصاب أو كانت الزانية تعدت سن الإنجاب فالعبرة ليست بحماية الأنساب وإنما أيضا المحافظة على تلك الرابطة المقدسة من أي تدنيس فلا يعقل أن يحكم القاضي بالبراءة بمجرد أن الشريك لم يستطع إيلاج عضو تذكيره في فرج المرأة إذا ثبت من التقرير الطبي الشرعي عدم قدرته على الانتصاب(60). 
بينما أغلب الآراء الفقهية سواء في القانون الجزائري أو القانون المصري أو القانون الفرنسي القديم تشترط المواقعة أو الإيلاج دون الإمناء لتحقق جريمة الزنا كما سبق بيانه.
ونحن نوافق هذا الاتجاه باعتباره ينسجم والعبرة المتوخاة من تجريم الزنا المتمثلة في هتك عرض وشرف الزوج الأخر واختلاط الأنساب وتفشي الأمراض .
ثانيا: حكم وطء المرأة في الدبـر 
يرى الأستاذ الدكتور احسن بوسقيعة أن إتيان المرأة من الدبر لا يكون جريمة الزنا ، كما أن القانون المصري لا يعتبر وطء المرأة المتزوجة في الدبر من شخص غير زوجها زنا ذلك أن فعل الوطء كركن من أركان الجريمة يراد به إتيان الرجل المرأة بالطريق الذي أعدته الطبيعة ولما كان وطء المرأة في دبرها يستحيل معه الإخصاب وبالتالي يحول دون دخول أطفال غير شرعيين في الأسرة ولأن فعل الزنى هو بذر السائل المنوي في الوعاء المعد لتكوين الحمل فما لم يصل الفعل إلى هذه النتيجة لا يعد زنى فضلا على أن إتيان المرأة من الخلف ليس حقا لزوجها فليس للزوج أن يزعم أن في وقوع هذا الفعل من الغير اعتداء على حقه وهذا ما ذهب إليه أيضا الفقيه الإيطالي Lucchini فأغلب الفقه المصري يستبعد اللواط من جريمة الزنا في القانون المصري وهو نفس الاتجاه في القانون الفرنسي القديم والقانون الجزائري ، وعلى العكس من هذا ذهب الدكتور عبد الحكم فوده في كتابه الجرائم الماسة بالآداب العامة والعرض في ضوء الفقه وقضاء النقض – دار الفكر العربي 1994 – الصفحة 616 " إن الوطء في الدبر أي اللواط يأخذ حكم الزنا طالما أن العبرة ليست بالمحافظة على الأنساب لأن الزوجة التي تخون علاقة الزوجية المقدسة وتسمح للغير أن يطأها في الدبر تكون قد انتهكت حقوق الزوج عليها وعليه يجب معاقبتها " .
وهو نفس الاتجاه الذي ذهب إليه الفقيه Manchini حيث قال أن : " إتيان المرأة في دبرها يحقق جريمة الزنا كفعل الوقاع الطبيعي مادام يلحق بالنظام الزوجي الذي يحميه القانون ضررا مشابها للضرر الناتج عن فعل الوقاع ".
ويعلل Manchini وجهة نظره بأن القول عكس هذا معناه إنكار لجريمة الزنا حتى في فعل الوقاع الطبيعي إذا تم باستخدام إحتياطات مانعة من الحمل وهو ما لايسوغ التسليم به(61).

وتبقى مسألة الوطء في الدبر تثير جدلا فقهيا ، حيث يرى جانب من الفقه الغربي والعربي بما فيه القانون الفرنسي القديم والقانون المصري والقانون الجزائري استبعاد الوطء في الدبر (اللواط ) كفعل مادي مشكل لجريمة الزنا ، حيث يرون أن فعل الوطء كركن من أركان جريمة الزنا يراد به إتيان الرجل المرأة بالطريق الذي أعته الطبيعة لذلك أي في فرجها موضع الولد .

غير أن هناك رأي آخر يرى أن الوطء في الدبر يكون جريمة الزنى التامة لأن ليس الوقاع في قبل المرأة وحده الذي يهدد بتحقق الحمل فالطب كشف أساليب عديدة يتفادى بها هذا الحمل الطبيعية والصناعية ، فليس الحمل هو المعيار الفاصل في اعتبار الفعل زنا أم لا لأن الطب الحديث أثبت نجاح عمليات الإخصاب بطرق شتى غير الوطء منها مثلا طريق الحقن ، كما يتوقع احتمال الحمل من غير وطء بأن يدخل ماء الرجل في فرج المرأة عرضا في الحمام مثلا ( حمل البكر ) .
وعليه فما يجب العقاب عليه بالوطء في الفرج يجب كذلك بالوطء في الدبر وهذا لسد وغلق باب الإفلات من العقاب من طرف الزاني والزانية(62).

لكن أغلب الفقه يستبعد الوطء في الدبر كفعل مادي مشكل لجريمة الزنا لأنه لا يحقق الشهوة الجنسية تماما كما الوطء في القبل وهو المكان المعد طبيعيا للجماع ، كما أن إتيان المرأة من الدبر لا يعتبر حقا للزوج على زوجته فهو رذيلة يجب أن توقع عليها عقوبة تأديبية لسد هذا الفراغ ، وهو رأي أغلب الفقهاء وبإتجاه أغلب القوانين حتى ولو لم تنص صراحة على المعاقبة على هذا الفعل غير أنها لم تعتبره فعلا مشكلا لجريمة الزنا .

ثالثا: الشروع في الزنا 

تتفق غالبية القوانين الوضعية ومنها القانون الجزائري في عدم النص صراحة على العقاب على الشروع في الزنا إلا على الفعل التام ، بمعنى أن جريمة الزنا لا تقع إلا كاملة فالشروع فيها غير معاقب عليه ، لأن هذه الجريمة جنحة ولا عقاب على الشروع في الجنح إلا بنص صريح في القانون حسب ما جاء في المادة 31 من قانون العقوبات الجزائري التي تنص : " المحاولة في الجنحة لا يعاقب عليها إلا بناء على نص صريح في القانون " فقرة أولى ، فالوطء شرط أساسي في جريمة الزنا فلا تتصور هذه الجريمة إلا تامة ولا يمكن أن يكون لها شروع ولا عقاب على البدء في تنفيذها(63). 
فاشتراط وقوع الوطء فعلا لقيام جريمة الزنا بنص القانون يقتضي أن يثبت الحكم بالإدانة وقوع هذا الفعل إما بدليل يشهد عليه مباشرة وإما بدليل غير مباشر تستخلص منه المحكمة ما يقنعها بأنه فعلا قد وقع .
والقانون حين تعرض في هذا الصدد إلى بيان أدلة معينة لم يقصد إلا أن القاضي لا يصح له في هذه الجريمة أن يقول بحصول الوطء ، إلا إذا كان اقتناع المحكمة به قد جاء من واقعة هذه الأدلة سواء كلها أو بعضها وعليه فالحكم الذي يدين المتهم في جريمة الزنا اكتفاء بتوافر الدليل القانوني دون أن يبين كفايته في رأي المحكمة في الدلالة على وقوع الوطء فعلا يكون مخطئا واجبا نقضه(64).

فالأفعال التي يأتيها الطرفان وتؤدي حالا ومباشرة إلى وقوع جريمة الزنا وإن اعتبرت من الناحية القانونية شروعا إلا أنها غير معاقب عليها ، فمثلا لو هم رجل بامرأة وكان على وشك وطئها ولكن تم ضبطه وخاب أثر الجريمة لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه فإنه لا يعاقب على ذلك لعدم وجود نص قانوني يعاقب على الشروع وهذا عيب وقصور في التشريع إذ يجب أن ينص على العقاب على ذلك . 
فلم تنص المادة 339 من قانون عقوبات جزائري على عقوبة الشروع الأمر الذي يتطلب معه من قاضي الحكم أن يلتزم عند النظر في الدعوى ما نصت عليه الفقرة الأولى من المادة 31 قانون عقوبات التي تشير إلى أن الشروع في الجنحة لا يعاقب عليه إلا بناء على نص صريح في القانون .

كما لا يوجد نص في القانون الفرنسي القديم والقانون المصري والمغربي والأردني وقوانين أخرى كثيرة يعاقب على الشروع في الزنا .

ولكن التشريعات التي تعاقب على الشروع في الجنح بوجه عام فإنها تعاقب على الشروع في الزنا ومنها بعض التشريعات العربية كالتشريع العراقي مثلا الذي ينص في المادة 31 من قانون العقوبات على أنه : " يعاقب على الشروع في الجنايات والجنح مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ولم ينص هذا القانون في المواد :377و 373 و379 و330 المتعلقة بجريمة الزنا على عدم العقاب على الشروع في هذه الجريمة ومن ثم يكون الشروع فيها معاقب عليه في هذا القانون مثله مثل القانون الليبي الذي جعل القاعدة أن الشروع في الجنح معاقب عليه مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
فكل الأفعال التي لاتصل إلى فعل الوطء كمقدمات الإيلاج لا يتحقق بها الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة .
فكان قصورا من المشرع الجزائري على عدم النص صراحة في القانون على العقاب على الشروع في جريمة الزنا حتى ولو كانت جنحة إلا أن طبيعتها خطيرة على الروابط الأسرية في المجتمع وهذا يفتح مجالا للعديد من الأشخاص للإفلات من العقاب، فكان يجب على المشرع لردع هذه الجريمة بالتشديد في العقاب عليها والنص على معاقبته الشروع فيها . 
وإن كان الشروع في جريمة الزنا عادة غير متصور إلا أنه أحيانا يمكن تصور ذلك إذا صدر عن الزوجة وعشيقها سلوك يؤدي حالا ومباشرة إلى الاتصال الجنسي كما لو فوجئا وهما على وشك الدخول في غرفة استأجراها في فندق لممارسة الصلة الجنسية أو فوجئت الزوجة وهي على وشك أن تدخل مسكن عشيقها(65).
فجميع الأفعال التي تسبق فعل الوطء أي إيلاج عضو التذكير في فرج الأنثى والتي إن صح القول باعتبارها شروعا إذ ما ثبتت في حق أحد الزوجين فإنه يمكن اعتباره مرتكبا لجريمة الزنا التامة لأنه قد يضبط الرجل مع المرأة في حالة تقطع بأن الزنا قد وقع أو أنه واقع لا محالة كاختلاء الرجل بالمرأة خلوة كاملة في حجرة واحدة مغلقة عليهما مدة طويلة وضبط سراويلهما أو ملابسهما الداخلية بجانب السرير عند فتح الغرفة.
كل هذه الأفعال في حد ذاتها لا تكون جريمة الزنا التي يكاد يكون مستحيلا مشاهدتها أثناء ارتكابها ولكنها تصلح قرينة على حصولها(66). 


الفــرع الثالــث: الركن المعنــوي ( القصد الجنائي العام ) 

تتطلب جريمة الزنا توافر القصد الجنائي الذي يختلف مضمونه باختلاق مركز المتهم وصفته .
يتوفر القصد الجنائي لدى الفاعل الأصلي متى أرتكب الفعل عن إرادة وعلم بأنه متزوج وأنه يواصل شخصا غير زوجه أو يعلم أن الطرف الآخر متزوج وتبعا لذلك لا تقوم الجريمة لانعدام القصد الجنائي ، إذا ثبت أن الوطء قد حصل بدون رضا الزوج كما لو تم بالعنف أو التهديد أو نتيجة للخديعة أو المباغتة كأن يتسلل رجل إلى مخدع امرأة فتسلم له ظنا منها أنه زوجها وبالمقابل تقوم جريمة الاغتصاب في حق من واقع المرأة بدون رضاها 

ويثار التساؤل بشأن الزوج الذي يتحجج بجهله إن كان مقيدا بعقد الزواج كما لو إعتقد أنه مطلق أو أن الزوج الغائب قد مات ، فهل يؤخذ بمثل هذا الجهل كسبب لانتفاء القصد الجنائي ؟. 
يرى الأستاذ الدكتور احسن بوسقيعة في كتابه الوجيز في القانون الجنائي الخاص الجزء الأول – طبعة 2003 ، صفحة 132-133 ، أن الأصل لاعذر بجهل القانون ذلك أن الرابطة الزوجية تظل قائمة ما لم تنحل بطلاق نهائي يقيد على هامش عقد الزواج أو تنفصم بحكم موت المفقود طبقا للإجراءات المقررة في قانون الأسرة .
غير أنه يجب التأكد من توافر القصد الجنائي العام من علم وإرادة لدى الفاعل الأصلي أو شريكه لإتيان جريمة الزنا وهو على عقد زواج أو أن شريكه متزوج وعلى هذا لو فرضنا أن امرأة متزوجة عن طريق الفاتحة وبعد ذلك افترقت وطلقت بالثلاث ثم أعاد ت زواج رسمي مع رجل آخر ثم إحتاج الزوج الأول إلى تقديم شهادة عائلية بالنسبة لأولاده فقام بتسجيل زواجه السابق العرفي قبل أن تتزوج زوجته السابقة بالزوج الثاني وهي لاتدري بما قام به فأصبحت متزوجة برجلين ، فيقدم الزوج الأول شكوى من أجل الزنا فهل تقوم جريمة الزنا هنا أم لا ؟ .
هنا لابد أن نرجع إلى القصد الجنائي فإذ ثبت أن هذه المرأة كانت تعتقد جازمة أنها مطلقة فإن أثبتت ذلك تصبح تجهل أنها متزوجة ولا تقوم جريمة الزنا في حقها ، كما لو أن إمرأة زنت مع رجل وعدها بالزواج وهو متزوج وأخفى عليها ثم زوجته تكتشف الأمر وتقدم شكوى ضد زوجها وشريكته فلا تقوم جريمة الزنا في حق شريكته لانعدام الركن المعنوي.
وعليه لابد أن يكون المتهم يعلم أنه هو متزوج أو الطرف الآخر شريكه متزوج(67).
وهكذا أكدت المحكمة العليا في أحد إجتهاداتها أن : " جريمة الزنا جريمة عمدية يشترط لتكوينها القصد الجنائي ويتوافر هذا القصد لدى الفاعل الأصلي إذ تم الجماع أو الوطء عن إرادة وعلم أحد الزوجين بأنه يعتدي على شرف زوجه الآخر(68).

أما بالنسبة للشريك فيشترط فيه العلم بأن خليله أو خليلته متزوجا أو متزوجة فإن كان يجهل الرابطة الزوجية وقت إتيان الفعل فإن القصد الجنائي يكون منتفيا . 
ومن ناحية أخرى تستوجب جريمة الزنا أن يأتي الزوج على فعله بحرية وإرادة فلا تقوم الجريمة إذا كانت الزوجة ضحية اغتصاب كما لا يعاقب الشريك إذا قام الدليل على أنه يجهل إن كانت خليلته متزوجة وللنيابة العامة إثبات علم الشريك بأن خليلته متزوجة(69). 
وهذا ما أكدته المحكمة العليا في أحد إجتهاداتها بقولها : " لا تنطبق المادة 339 عقوبات على الشريك الذي ارتكب جريمة الزنا مع امرأة إلا إذا كان يعلم أنها متزوجة(70).

وعلى ما تقدم سابقا جاء في أحد قرارات مجلس قضاء بسكرة أن جريمة الزنا لاتقوم إلا إذا ثبت أن المتهم وشريكه يعلم أنه متزوج أو الطرف الآخر في العلاقة غير الشرعية متزوج ، فإن كان يجهل أن الرابطة الزوجية بين المتهم وزوجه مازالت قائمة وقت إتيان الفعل معه يكون القصد الجنائي منتفيا لانتفاء العلم والإرادة(71).
كما ذهبت المحكمة العليا في أحد اجتهاداتها انه: " متى كان من المقرر قانونا أنه إذا كانت أسباب القرار لا تكفي لمواجهة ما قدمه الأطرف من أدلة وما أبدوه من طلبات ودفوع في الدعوى فإن هذا القرار يكون مشوبا بالقصور في التسبيب والتناقض في المقتضيات.
إذا كان الثابت أن قضاة الاستئناف أيدوا الحكم المستأنف القاضي بإدانة الطاعنين من أجل تهمة الزنا والمشاركة والحكم عليهما بالحبس والغرامة فإنهم بذلك اكتفوا بإثبات الفعل المنسوب للمتهمين دون الإمعان في جوانب الدعوى وأسبابها وذلك لعدم تعرضهم إلى أقوال المتهمة التي أدلت بها أثناء التحقيق الابتدائي بكونها خرجت من مسكن زوجها الشاكي منذ خمس سنوات وامتنع من إرجاعها بعد أن صرح لها بأنه لا يطلقها ولا يردها، كما أنه لم يسجل زواجه بها في الحالة المدنية حتى لا ترثه، فإن هذه الوقائع إن ثبتت فإنها تدل على عدم نية الزوج في مواصلة زواجه منها، وأن قضاة الموضوع لم يتفحصوا الدعوى ولم يحيطوا بظروفها، وكان عليهم الأخذ بما يرونه مطابقا للحقيقة حتى ينظروا فيها عن بصيرة، ومتى خالفوا ذلك استوجب نقض القرار المطعون فيه تأسيسا على مخالفة أحكام هذا المبدأ المثار تلقائيا من المجلس الأعلى "(72). 
وجميع فقهاء القانون المصري يرون أن القصد الجنائي العام في الركن المعنوي لجريمة الزنا يقوم على عنصرين أساسيين:

أولا: عنصر العلم 
يجب أن يعلم الجاني بتوافر أركان جريمة الزنا وأن القانون يعاقب عليها ، وعليه لا عقاب إلا إذا حصل الزنا والجاني عالما أنه متزوجا وأنه يواصل شخص غير قرينه في الزواج فإذا كان يجهل أنه متزوج أو وقع في غلط وأعتقد أنه يواصل شخص تحل له مواصلته شرعا كما لو ضنت الزوجة أنها تسلم نفسها لزوجها وليس لأجنبي فلا عقاب عليها وكذلك لا عقاب إذا اعتقد المتهم بحسن نية أنه قد أصبح في حل من الرابطة الزوجية كما لو اعتقدت الزوجة أن زوجها الغائب قد مات ولا مسؤولية إذا وقع الفعل بغير رضا المتهم ، كما لو أكرهت الزوجة على تسليم نفسها لأجنبي اغتصبها بالقوة أو بالتهديد(73). فقد تعتقد الزوجة أن صلة الزوجية باطلة كما لو أبلغت كذبا أن زوجها أخوها من الرضاعة وقد تعتقد أن صلة الزوجية قد انحلت كما لو تلقت بالبريد إشهاد طلاق مزور .
وتطبيقا لذلك قضي في فرنسا ببراءة زوجة من الزنا وكانت قد حصلت على حكم غير نهائي بالطلاق ثم اقترفت فعلها وهي تجهل القاعدة التي تقرر أن الطلاق لا ينتج أثره إلا إذا صار الحكم الصادر به نهائيا ، وإذا اعتقدت المطلقة رجعيا أن صلة الزوجية قد انحلت بهذا الطلاق فأتت فعلها أثناء العدة أعتبر القصد منتفيا لديها ، ويتعين أن تعلم الزوجة أنها تتصل بغير زوجها فإذا اعتقدت أنها تتصل بزوجها فإن القصد لا يتوفر لديها، كما لو دخل في فراشها أثناء نومها رجل اعتقدت وهي في تأثير النوم أنه زوجها فاستسلمت له(74). 

ثانيا : عنصر الإرادة 
يتطلب القصد الجنائي توجيه الجاني إرادته نحو ارتكاب الفعل المعاقب عليه سواء كان إيجابيا أو سلبيا وكذلك نحو تحقيق نتيجته المطلوبة إذا ما تطلب القانون توافر نتيجة معينة للعقاب .
فيجب أن تتجه إرادة الزوجة إلى الاتصال جنسيا بغير زوجها بقبولها وطئه لها فإذا كانت إرادتها غير حرة أو غير مختارة انتفى القصد الجنائي، فإذا كانت مكرهة عليه فلا تقوم جريمة الزنا أصلا في حقها وإنما تكون ضحية جريمة اغتصاب .
كما ينتفي القصد الجنائي إذا كانت الزوجة نائمة أو منومة أو فاقدة الوعي أو مكرهة على ذلك ماديا أو أدبيا أو وقعت في غلط بشأن عقد زواجها أو صفة زوجها كما تنتفي جريمة الزنا من جهة الزوج الذي يقع ضحية الإكراه أدبي لا يمكن مقاومته كما ينطبق هذا على الإكراه المادي الذي لا يمكن مقاومته وليس شرط أن يصدر الإكراه ممن مارس الصلة الجنسية مع الزوجة، بل يجوز أن يصدر عن أي شخص وقد يصدر عن الزوج نفسه فإذا أكره الزوج زوجته على الدعارة لم يكن الزنا متوافر بفعلها ولا عبرة بالبواعث في تحديد عناصر القصد فليس بشرط أن يكون باعث الزوجة إلى فعلها هو إشباع الشهوة، فقد يكون الانتقام من الزوج بالإساءة إلى سمعته وقد يكون كسب المال، إذا كانت تهدف إلى تقاضي أجر ممن تتصل به وقد يكون الإنجاب إذا كان الزوج عقيما وسعت إلى الحمل عن طريق هذه الصلة غير المشروعة(75). 

ويرى المستشار أحمد محمود خليل في كتابه جريمة الزنا في الشريعتين الإسلامية والمسيحية والقوانين الوضعية أن : " القصد الجنائي هو انصراف إرادة الفاعل إلى كل جزئية من جزئيات الفعل المادي لجريمة الزنا كما وصفه القانون ، ولما كان الركن المادي لجريمة الزنا المكون لها والذي يجب أن تنصرف إليه إرادة الفاعل في كل جزئية من جزئياته يقوم على فعل الوقاع وتوفر صفة الزوجية في المرأة التي جرى الوطء معها أو في الرجل الذي باشر هذا الفعل ، فيجب لتوافر القصد الجنائي أن يكون علم الجاني قد انصرف إلى كل من العنصرين فيرتكب الفعل وهو يعرف بوجودهما، فيتحقق القصد الجنائي في حق الزوجة باتصالها الجنسي غير المشروع مع أي رجل كان غير زوجها وهي عالمة بأنها متزوجة وكونها تأتي هذا العمل بإرادتها الحرة .

والعلم المطلوب بصدد القصد الجنائي هو العلم اليقين شأن الأدلة الجنائية، فإذا ما انتفي اليقين أو تطرق إليه الشك فقد هذا الركن وجوده فلا عقاب على الزوجة إذا ثبت أنها ارتكبت الزنا وهي تعتقد أنها حرة من رابطة الزواج، كما لو اعتقدت أنها مطلقة أو أن زوجها الغائب قد مات ولا تقوم الجريمة إذا ما أنعدم القصد الجنائي كما إذا ثبت أن الوطء قد حصل على غير رضا الزوجة نتيجة قوة أو تهديد أو غلط أو غيره من الأشياء المعدمة للرضا طبقا للقواعد العامة في هذا الشأن، فإذا تسلل رجل إلى مخدع امرأة فسلمت له نفسها ظنا منها أنه زوجها فإن الواقعة تكون قد حصلت مباغتة على غير رضاها فلا ترتكب الزنا لأن إرادتها لم تنصرف إلى الاستسلام لوقاع شخص غير زوجها بل أنها تكون ضحية جناية اغتصاب وإذا ما واقع رجل امرأة مجنونة متزوجة فإنه لا يسأل جنائيا بوصفه شريكا في جريمة الزنا لأن جريمة الزنا تقوم أصلا على أساس الإخلال بعهد الزوجية من جانب أحد طرفي عقد الزواج.
ولما كانت الزوجة هنا لا تعد مرتكبة لجريمة الزنا لتخلف قصدها الجنائي أي قصد الإخلال بالأمانة الزوجية فإنه لا مسؤولية على الشريك في جريمة الزنا، وإن كان يسأل على جريمة الاغتصاب على اعتبار أن حالة الجنون لدى المرأة من شأنها أن تجعل الوقاع معها قد تم دون رضاها(76).

ثالثا: العوامل المؤثرة على القصد الجنائي 
 الإكراه : إن جريمة الزنا كغيرها من الجرائم العمدية لابد لقيامها من توافر القصد الجنائي وعلى هذا لا عقاب على الزوجة إذا وطئت بإكراه ، وكذلك الزوج إذا كان ضحية لإكراه لا يمكنه التغلب عليه ، والإكراه ينقسم إلى قسمين : 
- إكراه مادي 
- وإكراه أدبي .
- فالإكراه المادي: موجه إلى الجسم .
- والإكراه الأدبي: هو الذي يعدم الإرادة بدون المساس بالجسم كالتهديد بالقتل أو إفشاء أسرار . 

 الغـلط : هو العلم غير المتطابق مع الحقيقة الواقعية لحدث ما أو لواقعة معينة فهو علم بغير الواقع فإذا اعتقدت الزوجة بسبب صحيح أنها مطلقة أو أن زوجها قد توفي فلا عقاب عليها إذا اتصلت جنسيا بشخص آخر أو تزوجت بزوج ثاني.

 حالة السكر: تنص المادة 621 عقوبات مصري على أنه لا عقاب على من يكون فاقد الشعور أو الاختيار في عمله وقت ارتكاب الفعل لغيبوبة ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة أيا كان نوعها إذا أخذها قهرا عنه أو على غير علم منه ، فإن كان فاعل جريمة الزنا في حالة سكر لم يفقده الشعور والاختيار تقررت مسئووليته عن جريمة الزنا.

 حالة الجنون: تنص المادة 62 عقوبات مصري على أنه: " لا عقاب على من يكون فاقد الشعور أو الاختيار في عمله وقت ارتكاب الفعل لجنون أو عاهة في العقل ".

ونصت المادة 42 عقوبات مصري على انه: " إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب بسبب من سبب الإباحة أو لعدم وجود القصد الجنائي أو لأحوال أخرى خاصة، وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها فتطبق هذه المادة باعتبار الرجل الذي يواقع مجنونة متزوجة مسؤولا عن هذا الوقاع، رغم أن المجنونة لا تستحق العقاب لسبب خاص بها وهو انعدام الأهلية اللازمة لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، وليس بوصفه شريكا في الزنا، لأن المجنونة ليس طرفا أصليا فيه ولا تحرك الدعوى ضدها بل يعاقب على أساس جريمة الاغتصاب(77).

هذه هي الأركان والشروط التي وضعها المشرع الجزائري لقيام جريمة الزنا سوءا في الزوج الزاني أو الزوجة الزانية وهذا على خلاف المشرع الجزائري الذي سوى في شروط وأركان جريمة الزنا بين الزوجين أي الزوج والزوجة فإن القانون الفرنسي القديم قبل تعديله سنة1975 والقانون المصري يفرق بين أركان جريمة زنا الزوج وبين أركان جريمة زنا الزوجة ، وبالإضافة إلى الأركان السابق بيانها يضيف القانون الفرنسي القديم والقانون المصري ركن حصول الزنا في منزل الزوجية .

جريمة زنا الزوج: حصول الزنا في منزل الزوجية 
يتعين لإدانة الزوج بالزنا أن يثبت أنه اتصل جنسيا بامرأة غير زوجته وأن يثبت ارتباطه بعقد صحيح بامرأة غير من اتصل بها ويتعين أن يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائي وينتفي القصد لدى الزوج إذا اعتقد أن صلة الزوجية باطلة أو اعتقد أنها انحلت بالطلاق أو الوفاة وينتفي القصد كذلك إذا اعتقد أنه يتصل بزوجته كما لو كان ضريرا وحلت إمرأة محل زوجته فاتصل بها معتقدا أنها زوجته ، ولما كان الزنا أحد أركانه فإنه يتعين علم الزوج بأن المكان الذي يأتي فيه فعله هو منزل الزوجية(78).

1. المقصود بمنزل الزوجية: لا يقتصر منزل الزوجية على المسكن الذي يقيم الزوجان فيه عادة أو في أوقات معينة كمسكن في الريف أو في مصيف أو مشتى، بل يشمل كل محل يقيم فيه الزوج ولو لم تكن الزوجة مقيمة معه فيه فعلا ويكون للزوج وحده دعوة زوجته للإقامة معه فيه وللزوجة حق الدخول فيه شرعا ويلتزم زوجها بقبولها فيه ولما كان الزوج هو الملزم بإعداد منزل الزوجية واستقبال زوجته فيه فإن كل مكان خصصه الزوج لإقامته يعتبر منزل الزوجية ولو كانت الزوجة لا تقيم فيه فعلا . 

وعليه فإذا زنى الزوج في مثل هذا المسكن فإنه يحق عليه العقاب إذ الحكمة التي توخاها المشرع وهي صيانة الزوجة الشرعية من الإهانة المحتملة التي تلحقها بخيانة زوجها لها في منزل الزوجية(79).
وبناء عليه لا يقبل من المتهم الدفع بأن زوجته لا تقيم معه في المنزل الذي يزني فيه مع خليلته وأنه كان يسكن مع زوجته منزلا آخر ولا يهم في هذا الصدد أن يحتاط الزوج ويحرر عقد الإيجار باسم خليلته أو باسم شخص آخر متى ثبت أن الزوج هو المستأجر الحقيقي ، كما لو كان هو الذي قام بتأثيثه أو بدفع أجرته وللمحكمة في ذلك سلطة تقديرية.
ولكن لا يعتبر منزل الزوجية المنزل المملوك للخليلة أو الذي استأجرته بمالها وأثثته بمنقولاتها وتتحمل نفقاته ولو كان الزوج مقيم فيه فعلا، وكذلك لا يعتبر منزل الزوجية المسكن المؤقت الذي يلتقي فيه الزوج بخليلته مهما تكرر تردده عليه فلا يرتكب الزوج جريمة الزنا في غرفة استأجرها باسمه في فندق مادام أنه لم يسكن فيها بصفة مستمرة فيعتبر نزيل مؤقت وللمحكمة أن تقدر ما إذا كان للمحل صفة الدوام بحيث يعتبر مسكنا للزوجية مستشهدة في ذلك بمدة الإقامة .
ولما كان للزوجة أن تساكن زوجها في عدة الطلاق الرجعي فارتكاب الزوج جريمة الزنا أثناء العدة في منزل الزوجية يوقعه تحت طائلة العقاب(80).
وعلى هذا أكدت محكمة النقض المصرية في أحد قراراتها أن :
" للزوجة أن تساكن زوجها حيث ما سكن فلها من تلقاء نفسها أن تدخل أي مسكن يتخذه كما للزوج أن يطلبها للإقامة به ومن ثم فإنه يعتبر في حكم المادة 277 عقوبات مصري منزل للزوجية أي مسكن يتخذه الزوج ولو لم تكن الزوجة مقيمة به فعلا وعليه فإذا زنى الزوج في مثل هذا المسكن فإنه يحق عليه العقاب إذ الحكمة التي توخاها المشرع هي صيانة الزوجة الشرعية من الإهانة المحتملة التي تلحقها لخيانة زوجها لها في منزل الزوجية تكون متوافرة في هذه الحالة "(81).
فغرفة الفندق تعتبر منزلا للزوجية إذ استأجر غرفة مفروشة في فندق للإقامة بها حتى يعثر على مسكن دائم تعتبر مسكنا للزوجية إذا مارس فيها جريمة الزنا ولكن يجب ان تكون لهذه الحجرة صفة الاستمرار بصفة نسبية فإذا كان الزوج قد استأجرها عرضا لقضاء ليلة فيها لمباشرة جريمة الزنا فإنها لا تعتبر منزلا للزوجية فالعبرة بالقصد الجنائي من استئجار الحجرة وتخصيصها الفعلي .

2. مالا يعتبر مسكنا للزوجية: لا يعتبر مسكنا للزوجية الشقة المفروشة التي يستأجرها الزوج سرا لهذا الغرض في غفلة من زوجته ودون أن تكون هناك ثمة حاجة لها إلا لمباشرة جريمة الزنا على فترات متقطعة سواء كانت حجرة بفندق يتردد عليها من حين لآخر مع أنثى أو شقة مفروشة لهذا الغرض .
كذلك لا يعتبر مسكنا الأرملة أو المطلقة التي يتردد عليها الزوج من حين لآخر لارتكاب الفحشاء معها فيه .

وكذلك لا يعتبر مسكنا للزوجية المسكن الذي تمتلكه الأنثى أو تستأجره باسمها وتؤثثه بمفروشاتها وتنفق عليه من مالها الخاص وأن دور الزوج هو مجرد التردد عليها من حين

3. إثبات صفة المسكن : يجوز للزوجة أن تثبت صفة المكان بكافة طرق الإثبات كالبينة أو القرائن فيمكنها استخراج شهادة من الشهر العقاري بها بيانات إثبات تاريخ تأجير الشقة ويمكنها أن تحصل على تصريح المحكمة لاستخراج شهادة من مرفقي المياه والإنارة تفيد أن عداد المياه أو الإنارة للشقة باسمه ويمكنها دعوة الجيران للشهادة خاصة حارس العقار ولكن لا يقبل من الزوج الاحتجاج بأن عقد الإيجار ليس باسمه متى ثبت من شهادة الشهود أنه المستأجر الحقيقي والمتردد على العين وان الاسم المحرر به عقد الإيجار مجرد اسم مستتر لشخص مسخر لهذا الغرض ويمكن الاستدلال على ذلك بشهادة صاحب محل الأثاث أو استخراج صورة فاتورة الشراء باسم الزوج ، كذلك لا يقبل من الزوج القول بأن الأثاث ملك للزوجة وأن الشقة مملوكة لها مادام الثابت أنه أعطاها المبالغ اللازمة للشراء وأنها وإن كانت تنفق على العين إلا أن ذلك من مال الزوج الخاص(82). 


المطلب الثاني: أركان جريمة الزنا في الشريعة الإسلامية
كما كان اختلاف فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في تعريف جريمة الزنا فإنهم أيضا اختلفوا في تحديد أركانها فمنهم من يرى أن للزنا ركنين وهما الوطء المحرم والقصد الجنائي ومنهم من يرى أن للزنا ركن واحد وهو الوطء المحرم وهذا ما ذهب إليه الحنفية أما الفريق الثالث والمتمثل في جمهور الفقهاء فيرون أن جريمة الزنا ثلاثة أركان ويقصدون الوطء المحرم والفاعلان (الزاني والزانية ) بالإضافة إلى القصد الجنائي وسنقوم بدراسة أركان جريمة الزنا وفقا للأركان التي حددها الجمهور أي لجريمة الزنا أركان ثلاثة .

الفـــرع الأول: الوطء المحـرم
أولا: تعريف الوطء
الوطء هو إيلاج الرجل عضو ذكورته في فرج المرأة مقدار اختفاء الحشفة(83). أو قدرها بين الشفرين. إذا فالوطء يكون في الفرج كما الميل في المكحلة والرشاء في البئر وإدخال الحشفة أو قدرها يعتبر زنا ولو دخل الذكر في هواء الفرج ولم يمس جدره، كما أنه يعتبر زنا سواء حدث إنزال أم لم يحدث(84)، والقاعدة العامة هي أن الوطء المحرم المعتبر زنا هو الذي يحدث في غير ملك فكل وطء من هذا النوع عقوبته الحد ما لم يكن مانع شرعي من هذه العقوبة(85)، فلا يعتبر وطء الصبي والمجنون زنا وهذا باتفاق جميع الفقهاء(86)، وقد حدد بعض الفقهاء شروط يجب أن تتوفر في الذكر الذي هو آلة الإيلاج وهي :
1- أن يكون ذكرا آدميا واضح الذكورة .
2- أن يكون متصلا .
3- أن يكون أصليا .
4- ويشترط أن يكون صحيحا كما لا يؤثر أن يكون ملفوفا في خرقة مثلا (87).
كما أنه لا يشترط لقيام الوطء فعل إيجابي من طرف الرجل كما لو كان مستلقيا وقامت المرأة بإدخال ذكره في فرجها فيلزمهما الحد في هذه الحالة أيضا(88).
وإذا لم يكن الوطء على الصفة السابقة أي إيلاج الحشفة وتغيبها في الفرج فلا يعتبر زنا يعاقب عليه شرعا بالحد وإنما يعتبر معصية يعاقب عليها بعقوبة تعزيرية حتى لو كانت المعصية في حد ذاتها مقدمة من مقدمات الزنا كالإيلاج بين الفخذين أو الخلوة بالمرأة الأجنبية، وكالعناق والقبلة والنوم مع الأجنبية في فراش واحد(89) فكل هذه الأفعال وإن كانت من مقدمات الزنا إلا أنها لا تعتبر كذلك ولا يستوجب فيها الحد وإنما تحدد لها عقوبة تعزيرية، وهذا ما جاء في السيرة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ففي حديث عن أبي هريرة قال: " جاء ماعز بن مالك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: الأبعد قد زنا، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما يدريك ما الزنا ؟ ثم أمر به فطرد، وأخرج، ثم أتاه الثانية فقال يا رسول الله إن الأبعد قد زنا فقال: ويلك وما يدريك ما الزنا؟ فطرد وأخرج ثم أتاه الثالثة فقال يا رسول الله أن الأبعد قد زنا قال ويلك ، وما يدريك ما الزنا ؟ قال الرابعة، فقال رسول الله إن الأبعد قد زنا فقال ويلك، وما يدريك ما الزنا قال أدخلت وأخرجت، قال نعم فأمر به أن يرجم .

وجاء أيضا عن وهب بن جرير قال عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لماعز بن مالك " لعلك قبلت أوغمزت أو نظرت، قال: لا، قال: أفَنكْتها ؟(90) قال نعم، قال فعند ذلك أمر برجمه ".(91) 
وجاء أيضا عن عبد الله " أن رجل جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال إني عالجت(92) إمرأة من أقصى المدينة فأصبت منها مادُن أن أمسّها فأنا هذا فأقم عليّ ما شئت، فقال عمر قد ستر الله عليك لو سترت على نفسك ، فلم يرد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا ، فانطلق الرجل فأتبعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا فدعاه فتلا عليه (وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل) إلى آخر الآية فقال رجل من القوم يا رسول الله أله خاصة أم للناس ؟ فقال للناس كافة ".
الملاحظ من هذه الأحاديث أن الشريعة الإسلامية جعلت الوطء في غير حلال زنا أما ما دونه من مقدمات فلا يعتبر زنا وعليه فهي تعاقب عليه بعقوبة تعزيرية. إذ أن الشريعة تعتبر الفعل في الحالتين جريمة تامة ، ولا تعتبر الوطء جريمة تامة وما دون ذلك شروعا في الجريمة ، بل هوأيضا جريمة قائمة بذاتها.
إلا أن هناك نوع من الوطء يعتبر محرما شرعا ولكنه لا يعتبر زنا لأن التحريم في هذه الحالة عارض ، كوطء الرجل زوجته الحائض أو النفساء أو الصائمة أو المُحَرَمة أو التي ظاهر منها فكل ذلك محرم لكنه لا يعتبر زنا(93). فإذا كان الوطء بين الرجل والمرأة في غير حل قام الركن المادي للجريمة إلا أن هناك صور أخرى من الوطء فهل تعتبر زنا؟ وسنتطرق فيما يلي إلى هذه الصور بأكثر من التفصيل .
ثانيا: الصور المختلفة للوطء
1 . الوطء في الدبر:
إتفق الأئمة الثلاثة مالك والشافعي واحمد على أن الوطء في الدبر هو وطء محرم كالوطء في القبل سواء تم في أنثى أو رجل ويشاركهم في هذا الرأي محمد وأبو يوسف من أصحاب أبي حنيفة ، وقد استدلوا على ما ذهبوا إليه بقوله تعالى - والخطاب موجه لقوم لوط :" إِنَكُمْ لَتــَأُتُــونَ الفَـــاحِشَةَ " وقوله : " إِنَكُـــمْ لَـــتَــأُتُـونَ الِـرجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ الِنسَاءِ " وقوله " واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم " وقوله تعالى:"وَالَلذَاِن َيــأْتِــيَانِهـَا مِنْكُمْ فــَآذُوهُمَــا " فجعل سبحانه وتعالى الوطء في الدبر فاحشة ، والوطء في القبل فاحشة فسمى أحدهما بما يسمى به الآخر(94)، وروى أبو موسى الأشعري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إذا أتى الرجل رجلاً فهما زانيان ، وإذا أتت المرأة فهما زانيتان ".(95) 
أما الإمام أبو حنيفة فلا يعتبر الوطء في الدبر زنا سواء كان ذكرا أم انثى وحجته في ذلك أن الوطء في القبل يسمى زنا والوطء في الدبر يسمى لواطا فضلا عن أن الزنا يؤدي إلى اختلاط الأنساب وتضييع الأولاد وليس الأمر كذلك في اللواط كما أن العقوبة تُشرع دائما لما تغلب وجوده والزنا وحده هو الغالب بعكس اللواط كما أن اللواط لا يجب فيه حد الزنا ، بل تستوجب فيه عقوبة تعزيرية ويسجن فاعله حتى يموت أو يتوب، ولو اعتاد اللواط قتله الإمام.(96)

2. وطء الزوجة في دبرها:
من المتفق عليه أن وطء الزوجة في دبرها لا يعاقب عليه بالحد لأن الزوجة محل للوطء ولأن الرجل يملك وطء زوجته، وإنما يعتبر الزوج في هذه الحالة مرتكبا لمعصية يعاقب عليها بعقوبة تعزيرية(97).

3. وطء الأموات :
لقد إختلف الفقهاء في وطء الأموات فقد رأى أبو حنيفة أن وطء المرأة الأجنبية الميتة لا يعتبر زنا وكذلك إستدخال المرأة ذكر الأجنبي الميت في فرجها. وهذا ما درج نحوه راي من الشافعية والحنابلة ، والقائلون بهذا يوجبون التعزيز وحجتهم في ذلك أن عضو الميت مستهلك ، ولأنه عمل تعافه النفس ولا يشتهى عادة .
أما الرأي الثاني من مذهب الشافعي وأحمد فيعتبر الفعل زنا يجب فيه الحد إذا لم يكن بين زوجين لأنه وطء محرم بل هو أ عظم من الزنا وأكثر إثما كونه هتك حرمة الميت أما مالك فيرى أن من أتى ميتة في قبلها أو دبرها حال كونها غير زوج له فإنه يعتبر زانيا ويعاقب بعقوبة الزنا لإلتذاذه بذلك الفعل .أما إذا وطء الرجل زوجته فلا حد عليه، وكذلك بالنسبة لإدخال المرأة ذكر ميت غير زوجها في فرجها فإنها تعزر وهذا لإنعدام اللذة(98).

4. وطء النائمة:
النائم مرفوع عنه القلم ، فلو زنا بنائمه أو استدخلت إمرأة ذكر نائم في فرجها فلا حد عليه، لأن القلم مرفوع عنه وهذا مصداقا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " رفع القلم عن ثلاثة، عن المجنون حتى يبرأ، وعن النائم حتى يستيقظ ،وعن الصبي حتى يحتلم. " وعليه فإذا زنا الرجل بنائمة فالحد عليه لا عليها، أما إذا كانت متفاوقة فالحد عليهما معا وإذا استدخلت إمرأة ذكر نائم في فرجها فلا حد عليه والحد عليها(99).

5. وطء البهائم :
إذا وطء الرجل بهيمته أو إن مكنت المرأة حيوانا منها (قردا، كلبا)ففي الموضوع ثلاثة آراء:
 فقال بعض الفقهاء أن وطء البهائم لا يعتبر زنا وإنما يعاقب عليه مرتكبه بعقوبة تعزيرية(100) وأصحاب هذا الرأي هم المالكية والحنفية ،وهذا ما ذهب إليه كذلك بعض من الشافعية والحنابلة .

 أما الرأي الثاني ويمثله فريق آخر من الشافعية والحنابلة فيعتبرون الفعل زنا ولكنه يعاقب عليه بالقتل في كل الأحوال وسند هذا الرأي ما روى عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " من أتى بهيمة فأقتلوه واقتلوا البهيمة " وهو حديث لا يصححه الكثيرون(101). 
 أما الرأي الثالث ويمثله فريق آخر من الشافعية فيعتبرون الفعل زنا قياسا عن إتيان الرجل المرأة ويجعلون عقوبة المحصن الرجم وعقوبـة غير المحصـن الجلد والتغريب(102).

6. الوطء بالإكراه:
من المتفق عليه انه لا حد على مكرهة على زنا مصداقا لقوله تعالى: وَ قَـدْ فَـصَلَ لَـكُمْ مَـا حَرَمَ عَــلَـيْــكُمْ إِلا َمَــا اضْطَــرَرْتُمْ إِلَيْــهِ  الأنعام 155، وكذلك قوله تعالى: فَمَنْ إضْطُرَ غَيْرَ بَـاغٍ وَلاَ عَــادٍ فَــلاَ إِثْمٌ عَـلَيْهِ  البقرة 173، كذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"عفى لأمتي عن الخطأ والنسيان وما أستكرهو عليه".(103) 

كما أنه من المتفق عليه أنه لا فرق بين الإكراه بالإلجاء(104)، وبين الإكراه بالتهديد فقد استكرهت امرأة على عهد الرسول فدرء عنها الحد, كما أنه جاءت امرأة على عهد عمر رضي الله عنه استسقت راعيا فأبى أن يسقيها إلا أن تمكنه من نفسها. فقال لعلي ما ترى فيها ؟ قال إنها مضطرة. فأعطاها شيئا وتركها. 
أما إذا أكره الرجل على الزنا فعليه الحد وهو الرأي المرجوح في مذهب: مالك وأبي حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد, وحجة أصحاب هذا الرأي أن المرأة تكره لأن وظيفتها التمكين أما الرجل فلا يكره مادام ينتشر, لأن الانتشار دليل الطواعية, ومقتضى هذا الرأي أنه إذا لم يكن انتشارا وثبت الإكراه فلا حد أما الرأي الراجح في هذه المذاهب أنه لا حد على الرجل إذا أكره لأن الإكراه يتساوى أمامه الرجل والمرأة, فإذا لم يجب عليها الحد لم يجب عليه. ولأن الانتشار قد يكون طبعا وهو دليل على الفحولية أكثر مما هو دليل على الطواعية(105).
وإذا مكنت المرأة مكرها من نفسها دون أن يقع عليها الإكراه فعليها الحد دونه ,لأن فعلها زنا, ولأنها ليست مكرهة والعبرة من إعفاء الرجل هو إكراهه على الفعل, أما المرأة فليس لها أن تستفيد من ظرف الرجل فهو ظرف خاص به, وهذا مسلم به في جميع المذاهب .
7. وطء من وجب عليه القصاص:
إذا وطئ رجل امرأة كان له عليها حق القصاص اعتبر زانيا ووجب عليه الحد وذلك لأن استحقاقه القصاص عليها إذا أباح له قتلها فإنه لا يبح له فرجها أو الاستمتاع بها .

8. وطء الصغير والمجنون امرأة أجنبية :
لا حد على الصغير أو المجنون في وطء المرأة الأجنبية لعدم أهليتها، إذ الصغير لا يؤخذ بالحد إلا بعد بلوغه, والمجنون لا يؤخذ به إلا حال إفقاته، على أن الصغير يعزر على الفعل إن كان مميزاً .أما فيما يخص المرأة التي يطؤها الصبي أو المجنون,فرأي أبو حنيفة أن لا حد عليها ولو كانت مطاوعة وإنما عليها التعزيز, أما مالك فيوافق أبي حنيفة في حالة ما إذا كان الواطئ صبيا ولا يوافقه إذا كان الفاعل مجنونا لأن المرأة تنال لذة من المجنون ولا تنالها من الصبي أما الإمام الشافعي فيرى أن تحد المرأة في الحالتين ولو لم يعاقب الصبي والمجنون ,وقد وجد رأيان في مذهب أحمد أحدهما يتفق مع مذهب الشافعي ,والثاني يفرق كمذهب مالك بين ما إذا كان الواطئ صبيا أو مجنونا وبري أصحاب هذا الرأي الثاني أن لا تحد المرأة إذا طاوعت المجنون ولا تحد إذا وطئها صبي لم يبلغ سنهٌ عشر سنوات, فإذا بلغ هذه السن حدت(106)
9. وطء العاقل البالغ صغيرة أو مجنونة:
قد اختلف أصحاب المذاهب أيضا في وطء العاقل البالغ لصغيرة أو مجنونة, فيرى مالك أن الواطئ يحد لإتيان المجنونة الكبيرة, وتحد كذلك لإتيان الصغيرة مجنونة كانت أو غير مجنونة كلما أمكنه وطؤها ولو كان الوطء غير ممكن لغيره, فإذا لم يكن وطء الصغيرة ممكنا للواطئ فلا حد عليه وإنما يعزر علي الفعل ,أما أبا حنيفة فيرى أن العاقل البالغ إذا زنى بمجنونة أو صغيرة وجب عليه الحد لأن فعله يعد زنا, ولأن العذر من جانبها لا يوجب سقوط الحد من جانبه ,ويرى الشافعيون حد العاقل البالغ إذا زنى بمجنونة أو صغيرة مادام الوطء قد حدث فعلا ولا يقيدون العقوبة بأي قيد, وفي مذهب أحمد رأيان يتفق أحدهما مع مذهب الشافعي, أما الثاني فيخالفه في حالة وطء مجنونة أو صغيرة مادام الوطء قد حدث فعلا و لا يقيدون العقوبة بأي قيد ,وفي مذهب أحمد رأيان يتفق أحدهما مع مذهب الشافعي, أما الثاني فيخالفه في حالة وطء الصغيرة مجنونة أو غير مجنونة ويفرق أصحاب هذا الرأي بين ما إذا كانت الصغيرة ممكن وطؤها أولا يمكن ,فإن كان الوطء ممكنا فهو زنا يوجب الحد لأنها كالكبيرة في ذلك, وإن كانت الصغيرة لا تصلح للوطء فلا حد على من وطئها وإنما عليه التعزيز وبعض أصحاب هذا الرأي يحدد سن الصغيرة التي لا تصلح للوطء بتسع سنوات, وحجتهم أن الصغيرة لا تشتهي في هذه السن وأن وطأها يشبه ما لو أدخل إصبعه في فرجها(107).
ثالثا: بقاء البكارة 
خصصنا عنصرا لهذه المسألة كونها ذات أهمية بما كان خاصة إذا علمنا أن الوطء أو الركن المادي للزنا يكون بإبلاج الرجل عضو ذكورية في فرج المرأة فهل إذا بقيت البكارة يتحقق الركن المادي للزنا أم أن الركن المادي للزنا يتحقق بالرغم من عدم تمزيق البكارة ؟.
يرى كل من: أبي حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد أنه إذا شهد أربعة على امرأة بالزنا وشهد ثقات من النساء بأنها عذراء فلا حد عليها للشبهه ولا حد على الشهود(108). 

إلا أن مالكا يرى أن الحد على المرأة, لأن المثبت مقدم عنده عن النافي ولأن من المحتمل أن يحصل الوطء دون أن يترتب عليه إزالة البكارة(109). 
إلا أن ابن حزم له رأي خاص في هذه المسألة فيرى أن الحكم يختلف بحسب ما يقرر النساء على طبيعة العذرية, فإن قلن أنها عذرا يبطلها إيلاح الحشفة أيقنا بكذب الشهود وأنهم وهموا, فلا يحل إنفاذ الحكم بشهادتهم .وإن قلن إنها عذرا واغلة في داخل الفرج لا بيطلها إيلاح الحشفة فقد أمكن صدق الشهود إذ بإيلاج الحشفة يجب الحد فيقام الحد عليها لأنه لم يتقن كذب الشهود ولا وهمهم(110).

الفــرع الثــاني:الزانــي والزانيــة
يعتبر الزاني والزانية أو الفاعل والمفعول فيه الركن الثاني في جريمة الزنا وهذا عند جمهور الفقهاء في الشريعة الإسلامية وليتحقق هذا الركن يجب توفير شروط نفصلها فيما يلي:
 أولاً: العقــل والتكليـف
إذْ لا حد على الصبي ولا على المجنون وهذا لإرتفاع التكليف عنهما كما أنه من شروط تطبيق العقوبة العقل فالمجنون لا يخاطب بالشريعة لفقدان عقله أو نقصه وهذا مصداقا لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم: "رفع القلم علي ثلاث الصبي حتى يبلغ والمجنون حتى يفيق". وإن فعالاها فلا يجب عليهما الحد المقدر شرعًا بل يؤدبهما وليهما, ولو طاوعت امرأة صبيًا أو مجنونا فلا حد عليهما عند أبي حنيفة لأن الجناية لم تتكامل لعدم تكليف الواطئ بينما ذهب الجمهور إلى أنها تحد بحدها المناسب محصنة أو غيرها(111)
 ثانيا: الإختيـــــــــار
وهو متفق عليه بالنسبة للمرأة ومختلف فيه بالنسبة للرجل, فأتفق الفقهاء على أن المفعول به إذا اكره على الزنى فلا حد عليه واختلفوا في الرجل على رأيين: 
الرأي الأول :
إن أكره لا حد عليه إلا إذا حصل إنتشار لأنه لا يكون إلا بشهوة و اختيار, فهو دليل على الطواعية فإذا وجد الإنتشار انتقى الإكراه.
الرأي الثاني:
مفاده أنه لا حد على المكره لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكر هوا عليه ", ولأن الانتشار مما تقتضيه الطبيعة بالملامسة فلا منافاة بينه وبين الإكراه(112).
 ثالثا:الإلتزام بالأحكـام (113)
فالمسلم يقام عليه الحد قطعا وأما الحربي والذمي الذي لا عهد له فلا يقام عليهما الحد قطعا إلا أن يدخل حربيان دار الإسلام تسللا ويزنيان فقد انفرد أبو يوسف بالقول بإقامة الحد عليهما أما المستأمن فقد اختلف فيه : 
فذهب الحنيفة والشافعية والحنابلة إلى أنه لا يقام عليه حد الزنا لعدم التزامه الأحكام فيما يتعلق بحقوق الله تعالى والتي منها حد الزنا أما بعض الشافعية فيرون قيام الحد عليه لأنه يلتزم بالأحكام ومنها حكم الزنا(114). 
الفـــرع الثــالث: القصــد الجنائي 
يشترط في جريمة الزنا أن يتوفر لدى الزانى أو الزانية نية العمد أو القصد الجنائي, ويعتبر القصد الجنائي متوافر إذا مكنت الزانية نفسها وهي تعلم أن من بطأها محرم عليها إلا أنه قد لا يتوافر القصد الجنائي في جريمة الزنا في أمرين : 
 أولهما: أن يزنى الشخص وهولا يعلم أن الزني محرم. 
 ثانيهما: أن يخطئ الشخص في زوجته ويجامع أجنبية عنه .
ونتطرق إلى هذين الاستثنائيين فيما يلي بأكثر تفصيل.
أولا: الجهل بالتحريم 
الأصل في الشريعة الإسلامية أنه لا يحتج في دار الإسلام بجهل الأحكام ,فلا يقبل من أحد أن يحتج بجهل التحريم ,وبالتالي إنعدام القصد الجنائي .
ولكن استثناء من هذه القاعدة نجد الفقهاء يبحون الاحتجاج بجهل الأحكام ممن لم تتيسر له ظروف العلم بالأحكام ,كمسلم قريب العهد بالإسلام لم ينشأ في دار الإسلام وتحتمل ظروفه أن يجهل التحريم أو مجنون أفاق وزنى قبل أن يعلم بتحريم الزنا ففي هاتين الحالتين وأمثالهما يكون الجهل بأحكام علة انعدام القصد الجنائي(115)، وهذا ما جاء في المهذب ( إن زنى رجل بامرأة وادعى أنه لم يعلم بجريمته, فإن كان نشأ فيما بين المسلمين لم يقبل قوله لأننا نعلم كذبه,وأن كان قريب العهد بالإسلام أو نشأ في بادية بعيدا عن المسلمين أو كان مجنونا فأفاق وزنا قبل أن يعلم الأحكام فلم يجب عليه الحد ) وجاء في المبسوط ( إذا زنى الزانى فقال عندي هذا حلال, لم يدرء عنـه الحد, لأنه علمنا بكذبه فالزنا حرام في الأديان كلها(116).
ويبدو مما سبق أن هناك نوعين ممن يدعون جهل التحريم يجب التفريق بينهما.
1-النـــوع الأول :
يحتمل أن يجهل التحريم, وهم حديثي العهد بالإسلام, والناشئ ببادية بعيدة عن المسلمين والمجنون الذي أفاق ولا يعلم بالأحكام, وهذا النوع يسقط عنه الحد .
2-النــوع الثانـي:
وهذا لا يحتمل الجهل بالتحريم بالنسبة لهم ,وهم المسلمين وأهل العلم والذميين, وهذا النوع يجب عليه الحد .
ثانيا: الخطأ في الشخص 
إذا وطء الشخص امرأة زفة أليه غير زوجته وقيل هذه زوجتك فلا حد عليه, و إن لم يقل له هذه زوجتك ووجدها على فراشه وظنها أنها امرأته فوطئها، أو دعا زوجته فجاءته غيرها فظنها المدعوة فوطئها. أو أشتبه ذلك عليه فلا حد عليه(117)، أو كمن وجدت في فراشها رجلا فمكنته معتقدة أنه زوجها، أو كمن تزوجت ولها زوج آخر كتمته عن زوجها الأخير فلا مسؤولية على الزوج الأخير ما دام لا يعلم بالزواج الأول وكمن مكنت مطلقها طلاقا بائنا وهي لا تعلم أنه طلقها ، كما أنه يشترط أن يعاصر القصد الجنائي إتيان الفعل المحرم ، فمن قصد أن يزني بامرأة ثم تصادف أن وجدها في فراشه فأتاها على أنها امرأته لا يعتبر زانيا لانعدام القصد الجنائي وقت الفعل كذلك لو قصد إتيان امرأة أجنبية فأخطأها وأتى امرأته فإنه لا يعتبر زانيا ولو كان يعتقد انه يأتي الأجنبية لأن الوطء الذي حدث غير محرم(118).
أما الإمام أبو حنيفة فيرى : أن عليه الحد لأنه بعد طول عشرة زوجته لا تشتبه عليه حتى ولو كان أعمى لأن امرأته لا تخفى عليه بعد طول الصحبة فهو يعرفها بالحس والنفس والرائحة والصوت(119).






بعد دراستنا لماهية جريمة الزنا والتطور التاريخي لها وأركانها في القانون والشريعة في الفصل الأول، ننتقل إلى دراسة متابعتها من طرف النيابة العامة بعد توافر شروطها وأركانها في القانون وأيضا طريقة عرض فعل الزنا كجريمة أخلاقية على أولي الأمر بعد توفر الشروط الخاصة بها في الشريعة، تحت تسمية المتابعة في الشريعة، وهذا في المبحث الأول .

أما المبحث الثاني فنقتصر فيه على دراسة إثبات جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة لننتقل في الأخير إلى دراسة جزائها في القانون والشريعة في المبحث الثالث.

وباعتبار أن جريمة الزنا تتميز عن بقية الجرائم الأخلاقية كونها تخضع لشروط خاصة بها تعد قيدا على تحريك الدعوى العمومية من طرف النيابة العامة ذات الاختصاص الأصيل في هذا الشأن، ولكون المتابعة فيها ذات أهمية بمكان، يلعب فيها الضحية وهو الزوج المجني عليه دورا بارزا وهاما في تحريكها، وهو الأمر الذي يختلف عن المتابعة في الشريعة الإسلامية كونها لا تبرز أكثر بهذا المصطلح مقارنة بالقانون. ولكون الشريعة تركز في مضمونها على جانب الجزاء أكثر من المتابعة، ارتأينا أن نخصص مطلبا نتحدث فيه بإسهاب عن المتابعة في القانون ومطلبا آخر نخصصه للحديث عن المتابعة و في الشريعة الإسلامية. 
المبحث الأول: متابعة جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة
يتطلب منا دراسة هذا المبحث تقسيمه إلى مطلبين رئيسين، نتحدث في المطلب الأول عن متابعة جريمة الزنا في القانون وأما المطلب الثاني فنخصصه لدراسة المتابعة في الشريعة الإسلامية.

المطلب الأول: متابعة جريمة الزنا في القانون
إن الدعوى العمومية هي طلب ناشئ عن الجريمة موجه إلى السلطات القضائية لإقرار حق الدولة في العقاب. ولا تقتصر تلك السلطات كما هو الشأن في الدعوى المدنية على قضاة الحكم وإنما تشمل كذلك سلطات التحقيق. والأصل أن يتم رفعها من النيابة العامة، إلا أن القانون خول ذلك استثناء لبعض الجهات نظرا للطبيعة الخاصة للجريمة أحيانا كالجرائم ذات الطابع المالي أو المتعلقة بالجمارك أو جريمة الزنا وغيرها. 
وللدعوى العمومية طرفان: مدعى وهو النيابة العامة ومدعى عليه وهو المتهم وإذا كان المتهم خصما حقيقيا باعتبار أنه يسعى إلى تحقيق مصلحة شخصية لتبرير صحته، فإن النيابة العامة تسعى إلى الكشف عن الحقيقة بشأن الجريمة وذلك لإقرار سلطة الدولة في العقاب بإدانة المتهم أو براءته، ومن المسلم به أن الدعوى العمومية تخص المجتمع ممثلة في الدولة وبالتالي فليس للنيابة العامة بعد أن تحرك الدعوى أن تتنازل عنها أو تتصرف فيها أو تتصالح بشأنها مع المتهم وباعتبار أنها ضرورية لإمكان معاقبة الجاني فلا عقوبة بغير دعوى عمومية.
ويعد تحريكا للدعوى العمومية طلب وكيل الجمهورية من قاضي التحقيق افتتاح أو إجراء تحقيق وتكليف المتهم بالحضور أمام محكمة الجنح والمخالفات من طرف النيابة العامة.
ومتى حركت الدعوى العمومية فإن مباشرتها أو استعمالها يشمل بالإضافة إلى تحريكها متابعة السير فيها أمام سلطات التحقيق أو جهات الحكم حتى يقضى فيها بحكم بات.
ومن أوجه ذلك رفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة وتقديم الطلبات من النيابة العامة وطعنها في الأحكام.
ويطلق تعبير الخصومة الجزائية علي الدعوى العمومية إذا حركت ضد شخص معين إلا أن الدعوى العمومية قد تتحرك، دون أن تنشأ الخصومة الجزائية متى تعذر إسناد الجريمة إلى شخص معين(120). 
 "يمكن تعريف الدعوى الجزائية بأنها: الالتجاء إلى السلطة القضائية للوصول إلى إثبات حصول فعل معاقب عليه قانونا وإقامة الدليل على مرتكبه وتوقيع الجزاء عليه ". قرار صادر في:31/5/1966 غرفة جنائية. نشرة العدالة سنة 1966، 1967، ص 318.
 "تقام الدعوى الجزائية أو العمومية من قبل النيابة العامة بإسم المجتمع ولصالحه قصد توقيع الجزاء على مرتكب الجريمة"
قرار صادر في : 11/6/1960 غرفة الجنح والمخالفات، قضية رقم 62489، المجلة القضائية للمحكمة العليا، عدد 4، سنة 92، صفحة 203.
 " يقصد بتحريك الدعوى العمومية أو الجزائية بداية السير فيها ورفعها إلى قاضي التحقيق لتحقيقها أو للمحكمة للفصل فيها الأصل أن النيابة العامة حرة في تحريك الدعوى العمومية أو عدم تحريكها ما لم ينص القانون صراحة على خلاف ذلك "
قرار :20/3/1984 الغرفة الجنائية الثانية في الطعن رقم 26790، المجلة القضائية للمحكمة العليا، عدد2 سنة 1990، ص 263، وقرار صادر في: 24/7/90 من الغرفة الجنائية الأولى في الطعن رقم :77193.
 " إذا كانت المادة الأولى من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية تخول للنيابة العامة حق تحريك ومباشرة الدعوى الجزائية لتطبيق العقوبات، إلا أنه لا يجوز لها أن تتصرف فيها كما تشاء وأن تتنازل عنها بعد إقامتها باسم المجتمع".
قرار صادر في :13/1/1981 الغرفة الجنائية الأولى في الطعن رقم :24409.
والقاعدة العامة أن النيابة العامة هي المختصة بتحريك الدعوى العمومية واستعمالها بوصفها سلطة الاتهام، وهي في ذلك تمثل المجتمع في ممارسة حقه في الكشف عن الجريمة القائمة.
وقد صدر في هذا الشأن قرارا مفاده: أن المدعي في الخصومة الجزائية هو قاضي النيابة العامة إذ هو الذي يحرك الدعوى العمومية ويباشرها نيابة عن المجتمع لذلك سمي بالمدعي بالحق العام أو النائب العام عن الهيأة الاجتماعية، وتشكل النيابة العام هيأة قضائية غير قابلة للتجزئة يمكن لأعضائها أن يتناوبوا فيما بينها(121). 

لكن القانون يقيد سلطة النيابة في تحريك الدعوى العمومية في بعض الأحوال، فيستلزم صدور شكوى أو إذن أو طلب، كما يخول لمحكمة الجنايات حق تحريك الدعوى العمومية بالنسبة للجرائم التي تقع في الجلسات، ويسمح للمضرور من الجريمة تحريك الدعوى العمومية(122). 

وتتوقف دراستنا في هذا الشأن على القيد المتمثل في الشكوى باعتبارها محور دراستنا والذي يعد ذا أهمية بمكان في متابعة المذنب في جريمة الزنا كما سيتم بيانه لاحقا: فما هي الشكوى إذن ؟ .
الشكوى هي البلاغ والإخطار الذي يقدمه المجني عليه إلى السلطات المختصة طالبا تحريك الدعوى العمومية بشأن جريمة معينة قيد المشرع تحريكها على شكوى المجني عليه. وقد أطلق المشرع الجزائري كلمة شكوى فضلا عن ذلك على البلاغ المقدم من المضرور من الجريمة جناية كانت أو جنحة إلى قاضي التحقيق والمصحوب بالإدعاء المدني على قاعدة المادة 72 ق ا ج .
والشكوى هنا وسيلة للإدعاء المدني، ويمكن أن تستأنف الدعوى العمومية سيرها دونها عن طريق النيابة العامة، أما الشكوى التي نحن بصددها هي قيد على سلطة النيابة بشأن جرائم معينة. 
وقد استلزم القانون تقديم الشكوى من المجني عليه تاركا ذلك لتقديره ولذلك فهي حق شخصي يمارسه بنفسه أو بوكيل خاص عن جريمة معينة سابقة عن التوكيل. فلكل جريمة تقديرها لدى المجني عليه. وينقضي هذا الحق بوفاة المجني عليه ولو لم يصفح عن الجاني أو لم يعلم بالجريمة وإذا تعدد من يتطلب القانون شكواهم بشأن جريمة واحدة فيكفي أن يشكو أحدهم، عدا جريمة الزنا فإنها نظرا لطبيعتها الخاصة تستلزم شكوى المجني عليه، وإذا تعددت الجرائم فإنه يتعين أن يشكو المجني عليه في كل منها.
أما إذا كان المجني عليه غير آهل لتقديم الشكوى قدمها ممثله القانوني. وإذا اشترط القانون صفة معينة في مقدم الشكوى كصفة الزوج بالنسبة لجريمة الزنا واستلزم رابطة معينة بين مقدم الشكوى وبين المتهم كالمصاهرة، وجب توافر هاته الصفة أو الرابطة وقت تقديم الشكوى، فلو طلق الزوج زوجته طلاقا بائنا قبل تقديم الشكوى سقط حقه في تقديمها أما إذا حدث الطلاق بعد تقديم الشكوى، فإنه لا يحول دون الحكم على الزوج الزاني، والأصل أن الشكوى تقدم ضد المتهم لاتخاذ الإجراءات ضد شخصه لكن المتهم يكون غير معلوم بالرغم من وقوع الجريمة على المجني عليه، فلا يحول ذلك دون تقديم الشكوى دون اعتبار لشخص من يسفر اتخاذ الإجراءات عن إسناد التهمة إليه، وعندما يتضح شخص المتهم، فإنه ينبغي تقديم الشكوى بالرغبة في السير في الإجـراءات ضـده(123). 
ويرى جانب من الفقه أن الشكوى هي الوسيلة القانونية التي تجعل من الجريمة موضوعة تحت تصرف النيابة العامة لأجل متابعة الجاني على فعل الزنا فهو يجد أن القانون المصري والفرنسي خاليا من تحديد تعريفها وقد كانا يخلطان بين هذا المصطلح وغيره من المصطلحات، فالمشرع المصري سمي البلاغ المصحوب بالإدعاء بالحقوق المدنية شكوى والمشرع الفرنسي استعمل مصطلح الشكوى في محل الطلب في مواضع عدة.
ولكن تعريف الشكوى بالمعنى التالي: " هي البلاغ الذي يقدمه المجني عليه إلى السلطة المختصة طالبا فيه تحريك الدعوى العمومية ضد متهم معين بجريمة تقيد القانون حرية النيابة في تحريك الدعوى على توافر هذا الإجراء " ومن قبيل الجرائم التي يشترط فيها الشكوى مراعاة لمصلحة المجني عليه بصفته فردا في الأسرة هي جريمة الزنا المنصوص عليها في المادة 339 قانون عقوبات جزائري(124).
هاته الأخيرة التي يعرفها الدكتور طارق سرور على أنها اتصال جنسي كامل من شخص متزوج سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة بغير زوجه ، فهي جريمة قد ترتكب من الزوج إذا اتصل جنسيا بغير زوجته ، وقد ترتكب من الزوجة إذا ما اتصلت جنسيا بشخص غير زوجها .

ولما كان الزنا فعلا ينطوي على فداحة الخيانة الزوجية التي دنست العلاقة بين الزوجين فإن تجريمه فيه حماية للعائلة وللمجتمع تبع ذلك(125).

وتقديم الشكوى هو إجراء جوهري يجب أن يتخذه الزوج أو الزوجة أمام الجهات المختصة يعبر فيه عن إرادته في تحريك الدعوى الجزائية ضد الزوجة الزانية، فتعتبر جريمة الزنا من الجرائم التي قيد فيها المشرع حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجزائية، فلا يجوز للنيابة العامة تحريكها بمناسبة ارتكاب هاته الجريمة من تلقاء نفسها وعلى هذا التقييد، حرص المشرع على مصلحة الزوجة أو الزوج الذي قد يصيبه ضرر من رفع الدعوى الجزائية ومصلحة العائلة وسمعتها، فله كامل الحرية في تقدير مدى ملاءمة تحريكها بعد أن يوازن بين الفائدة المنتظرة منها وبين الضرر الذين قد ينشأ عن ذلك.
فالشكوى هي حق شخصي للزوج وحده، مما يقتضي انقضاء الحق في الشكوى في حالة وفاته، فلا ينتقل إلى الورثة حتى ولو كان قد قرر تقديم الشكوى قبل وفاته(126).

وبالرجوع إلى تعريف الأستاذ: بن وارث .م لجريمة الزنا بأنها العلاقة الجنسية التي يرتكبها الزوج أو الزوجة مع أي شخص آخر بشرط تقديم شكاية من الزوج المضرور، نجد ان هذه الجريمة تتقيد بشكوى كشرط لمتابعة الزوج الزاني، ويعد تقديم هاته الشكوى من الزوج المضرور والإصرار على هذه الشكاية ركن مادي في نظره لأنه بدون هذه الشكاية المسبقة لا يمكن أن تتحرك الدعوى العمومية، وكما أن سحب الشكوى يضع حدا لممارسة الدعوى العمومية من طرف النيابة العامة، وذلك في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى، وأكثر من ذلك وحتى في حالة صدور الحكم بالإدانة، فصفح الزوج المضرور يضع حدا لتنفيذ العقوبة(127). 

ويرى جانب آخر من الفقه إلى أن جريمة الزنا تمس المجتمع بأكمله في صميم نظمه الاجتماعية القائمة على النواة الأولى للمجتمع وهي الأسرة، ولأن من أهم أغراض المجتمع المحافظة على العائلات والحرص على بقائها وكيانها من الرذيلة واختلاط الأسباب، لذا كان من أهم الأحكام الخاصة بزنا الزوجة أو المرأة إخضاع تحريك الدعوى الجزائية الناشئة عن هذه الجريمة لشكوى الزوج أو الولي على المرأة غير المتزوجة، لأن الزوج أدرى الناس بحال أسرته وأعلم بمصلحته، هل هي في التبليغ عن من خانته، أم في العفو والنسيان في جميع مراحل الدعوى، ومن هذا ما نصت عليه المادة 284 ق ع أردني والمادة 273 قانون إجراءات جنائية مصري، وهذا بدوره يشكل قيدا على حرية النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد الزوجة أو المرأة الزانية، وهو استثناء من القاعدة التي تجعل النيابة العامة صاحبة الاختصاص العام في كافة الجرائم(128).
ولقد آثار هذا القيد خلافا بين شراح القانون الجنائي حول طبيعة الزنا. هل هي جريمة شخصية تصيب الزوج المثلوم شرفه فقط ، أم أنها جريمة يصل ضررها إلى المجتمع بصفة عامة .

ففي القانون الأردني الزنا جريمة عامة تمس المجتمع بأسره ولا يقتصر ضررها على الزوج الذي جرح في شرفه وعواطفه بل تتعدى إلى عائلة المرأة وسمعة هذه العائلة فهي من الجرائم العمومية ذات صفة خاصة بها .

أما المشرع المصري فقد اعتبرها جريمة ضد الزوج، لهذا ترك المشرع الأمر بيده وحده دون غيره إن شاء صفح وعفا وأسدل الستار علي الجريمة حفاظا على كيان العائلة وخاصة إذا كان هناك أولاد. وهنا يجب على المجتمع – ممثلا بالنيابة العامة – أن يغمض عينه ويصم أذنيه عن سماع أي بلاغ عن الجريمة من أي شخص أخر اذا كانت الجريمة لم تؤثر على الزوج فلن يضار بها مخلوق آخر. وان عفا الزوج عن زوجته فليس هناك مصلحة ظاهرة للمجتمع باعتبارها آثمة.

لكن إذا قدر الزوج أن هذه الزوجة لا سبيل لإصلاحها ابلغ شكواه إلى النيابة العامة التي تسترد صلاحياتها المقيدة وتتحرك لرفع الدعوى العمومية بناء على طلبه وله حتى بعد التبليغ الحق أن يعدل عن رأيه ويتنازل عن شكواه فتسقط الدعوى لأن الزوج هو افضل شخص يوازن ويقدر سمعته وسمعة أولاده وعائلته. ويجب أن تتوفر صفة الزوج مقدم الشكوى باعتباره مازال زوجا للمتهمة بجريمة الزنا. وهذه الصفة يجب التأكد منها وقت تقدمه بالشكوى لان طلاقه من المتهمة بعد الجريمة يحول بينه وبين تقديم الشكوى ضدها وإذا مات فلا يرثه أحد في حق الشكوى لأنه حق شخصي بحت(129).

ويشير الفقيه إلى الطلاق البائن دون الرجعي الذي يبقي العلاقة وصفة الزوج خلال مدة العدة وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن المشرع الأردني قد زاد عن الموقف المصري في تقديم الشكوى ضد المرأة الزانية، حيث منح الأب أو الولي هذا الحق، ويعود سبب ذلك أن الزوج يمكنه التخلص من عار زوجته بالطلاق، في حين أن الأب أو الولي سيتحملان العار مدى الحياة، وهذا القيد على حرية النيابة العامة ليس من مستحدثات القوانين الجديدة بل يعود مصدره إلى القانون الروماني الذي كان يعتبر شكوى زوج الزانية حقا لصيقا بالزوج.
ثم جاء بعد ذلك قانون جوليا واعتبر الزنا جريمة اجتماعية وفرق بين ثلاث أنواع من الاتهام :
1- اتهام الزوج.
2- اتهام العائلة. 
3- اتهام الأجانب.
إلا أن قسطنطين ألغى فيما بعد قانون الأجانب وصار الاتهام من حق العائلة والزوج فقط وكان للزوج علاوة عن التبليغ، الحق أن يحمل لواء الاتهام وهو الذي يتولي الدعوى العمومية وينزل بزوجته العقاب المنصوص عليه قانونا .

ثم جاء القانون الفرنسي الصادر عام 1880 وحدد هذا الحق وجعله قاصرا على الزوج واعتبر الزنا جريمة خاصة فوكل إلى الزوج أمر معاقبة الزوجة بشكوى تقدمها النيابة العامة واستمر العمل على هذا المنوال حتى رفع المشرع الفرنسي الزنا من مصاف الجرائم المعاقب عليها(130).

ويرى رأي فقهي أن جريمة الزنا من جرائم الشكوى كما هو معلوم ولكن القيد الذي يغل يد النيابة العامة لا يزول إلا إذا تقدم الزوج المجني عليه بشكوى، يجب أن يتخذ فيها الزوج الشاكي صفة المدعي بالحق الشخصي، فإذا أسقط الزوج الشاكي حقه في تقديم الشكوى بأن لم يتقدم بها خلال ثلاثة أشهر أو تقدم بها خلال تلك المدة ثم تنازل عنها فان الدعوى العمومية تنقضي في هذه الحالة(131).
وما يؤكد أن هذا الحق شخصي، ما ذهب إليه بعض الفقه من أن صاحب الحق في تقديم الشكوى هو المجني عليه في الجريمة التي يتطلب فيها القانون تقديم شكوى، ومن أجل هذا فتحديد صاحب الحق في الشكوى يدور مع تحديد المجني عليه في الجريمة المعنية هذه وجودا وعدما.

وإذا كان المجني عليه في الجريمة هو من وقع عليه العدوان فيها خاصة في شخصه، ماله، شرفه وحريته فإنه يتبين أنه المجني عليه المباشر في جرائم بعينها وهي الجرائم الواقعة على حقوق الإنسان المادية أو المعنوية ذلك لأن المجني عليه في جميع الجرائم
هو المجتمع، ومع ذلك فإن المجتمع لا يفيدنا شيئا في تحديد صاحب الحق في الشكوى لأن المجتمع هو المجني عليه غير المباشر في جميع الجرائم(132).

والجرائم التي يتوقف تحريك الدعوى العمومية فيها على شكوى المجني عليه أو ردها المشرع اللبناني حصرا في قانون العقوبات وفي غيره من القوانين الخاصة، وبالرغم من أن القانون يعبر في كثير من الأحيان عن صاحب الشكوى بتعبيرات عديدة إلا أنه واضح وجلي أنه يقصد من أصابه العدوان في الجريمة أي المجني عليه فيها وان جريمة الزنا وجرائم الذم والقدح والتحقير المنصوص عليها بالمواد :588 ،583 ، 586 قانون لبناني لا يكفي فيها مجرد شكوى المجني عليه بل لابد أن يصيبه من الجريمة ضرر ولهذا يشترط القانون أن تتضمن الشكوى إدعاء بالحق المدني(133). 
لذلك جعل المشرع المقام الأول في جريمة الزنا للصالح الخاص، فإن آثر الزوج المجني عليه التغاضي، تغاضى المجتمع عن حقه. ونصت المادة 273 قانون مصري: "لا يجوز محاكمة الزانية إلا بناء على دعوى زوجها "، وأيضا الزوج لا ترفع عليه الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى من زوجته، فإذا لم يقدم الزوج أو الزوجة شكوى فلا تملك النيابة العامة أن تحقق أو ترفع الدعوى ولا تملك الضبطية القضائية اتخاذ أي إجراء .

والشكوى هي إجراء يباشر من شخص معين هو المجني عليه في جرائم محدودة يعبر به عن إرادته الصحيحة والصريحة في رفع الدعوى الجنائية لإثبات المسؤولية الجنائية وتوقيع العقوبة القانونية بالنسبة للمشكو منه وأي إجراء اتخذ من النيابة العامة مخالفا لهذه الإجراءات يكون جزاؤه البطلان، أما مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات التي يقوم بها الضباط القضائيين فيجوز فيها اتخاذ الإجراءات حتى ولو لم يتقدم الشاكي بشكواه .وهي بمثابة إجراءات ضبط الجرائم والمكلف بها رجال الشرطة لا غير .

فتقدم الشكوى ضد الزوج أو الزوجة وعندئذ تحرك النيابة الدعوى ضد الزوج الخائن وضد الشريك أو الشريكة، ولو لم يذكره المشتكي في بلاغه. وذلك لأن المشرع وضع قواعد الزنا وجعل الشريك أو الشريكة تابعا للزوج أو الزوجة. أما إذا بلغ ضد الشريك وحده فإن ذلك لا يكفي بل قد يعتبر تنازلا عن رفع الدعوى فيستفيد بذلك الشريك. إذ لا يمكن رفع الدعوى عليه وحده وسيتم توضيح ذلك في الجزئية المخصصة لها(134).

ولما كانت النيابة العامة هي صاحبة الحق في رفع الدعوى الجزائية ضد أي متهم فإنه في جريمة الزنا تغل .يدها عن ممارسة هذا الحق إلا بعد موافقة الزوج في حالة ما إذا كانت الزوجة هي الزانية أو بعد موافقة الزوجة إذا كان الزوج هو الزاني، لذلك جعل المشرع تحريك الدعوى متوقفا على شكوى الزوج والدعوى هنا هي الشكوى، ونجد أن القانون خول للزوج العفو عنها بعد صدور الحكم النهائي بإدانتها بشرط أن يقبل معاشرتها مرة أخرى، وهو ما ورد في القانون المغربي وهذا القيد الموضوع على النيابة هو استثناء على حريتها في تحريك الدعوى العمومية وقد يثور التساؤل بشأن مبررات هذا الاستثناء، وهل الزنا جريمة شخصية تمس من أصيب بضررها فقط أم أنها جريمة عامة يصل ضررها إلى المجتمع عامة ؟.
هذا التساؤل آثار جد ل كبير بين فقهاء القانون والحكم والراجح أن الزنا جريمة عامة أي اجتماعية لا تمس شخص المجني عليه فقط بل المجتمع إلى جانبه، وجاء في إحدى الأحكام :
" أن جريمة الزنا ولو أنها من الجرائم العمومية إلا أن لها صفة وخصوصية تمتاز بها عن الجرائم الأخرى فالزوج بتنازله عن شكواه يمكنه أن يسقط الدعوى ".
ويقول الأستاذ الدكتور القللي في هذا الخصوص أن جريمة الزنا تصيب العائلة في الصميم والعائلة نواة المجتمع، ولما ترك المجتمع الأمر للزوج المجني عليه إن شاء صفح وإن شاء أبلغ شكواه إلى النيابة العامة التي تسترد بدورها حريتها لرفع الدعوى العمومية بناء على طلب الزوج وإذ قامت النيابة العامة برفع الدعوى من تلقاء نفسها بدون تبليغ من الزوج كان تصرفها باطلا ولا يصححه دخول الزوج بعد ذلك بصفة مدعى مدني أمام المحكمة، إلا إذا صاحب الزنا فعل آخر كالفعل الفاضح العلني، فالنيابة حق تحريك الدعوى عن هذا الفعل الأخير والذي سيتم بيانه كمسألة ارتباط بينه وبين الزنا لاحقا بمناسبة الحديث عن التعدد في الجرائم(135).
وهو الرأي الذي أيده جانب آخر من الفقه على أنه لا يجوز للنيابة العامة استثناء من القاعدة العامة تحريك الدعوى العمومية أو السير في التحقيق في جريمة زنا الزوجة إلا بناء على شكوى من الزوج، إلا أنه يجوز جمع الاستدلالات قبل الشكوى غير أنه لا يجوز اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق أو رفع الدعوى وإلا كان الإجراء باطلا.
وإذا رفعت الدعوى فعلى المحكمة أن تقضي من تلقاء نفسها بعدم قبولها للبطلان في الإجراءات ولا تصحح هذه الإجراءات أن يرضى بعد ذلك بالسير في الدعوى من له حق تقديم الشكوى أو أن يطلب قبوله مدعيا بالحق المدني وإنما يلزم إعادة الإجراءات من جديد .
ولا يفهم من ذلك أن جريمة الزنا جريمة شخصية فقط بل هي اجتماعية أيضا تمس المجتمع عندما أخل بعهد وميثاق الزوجية. وتوجد أيضا مصلحة الأولاد في التغاضي عن الجريمة والتي يهيمن عليها الزوج. لذا رأى المشرع تقديم مصلحة الفرد على مصلحة الجماعة فقضى بأنه لا يجوز محاكمة الزانية إلا بناء على شكوى زوجها(136). 

ويرى الفقه الفرنسي أن تعليق رفع الدعوى الجزائية على شكوى في بعض الجرائم هو استثناء من قاعدة حرية النيابة العامة في مباشرة الدعوى. لذا إذا ما أثيرت جريمة أخرى مرتبطة بجريمة الزنا يكون للنيابة العامة أن تسير في الدعوى إلى الجريمة الأخرى، إذ الأمر فيها لا يخص المجني عليه وحده وإنما يعتدي به على حق الآخرين، لذا لا يجوز التوسع في هذا المبدأ(137).

إن تعليق القانون محاكمة الزانية على شكوى الزوج المجني عليه، لا يفهم منه أن جريمة الزنا هي جريمة شخصية لا تعني غير الزوج المجروحة عواطفه وشرفه بل هي جريمة اجتماعية تمس المجتمع بأسره لأن فيها إخلال بعهد الزواج الذي هو من الأسس التي يقوم عليها النظام الاجتماعي وإلى جانب المصلحة العامة التي تتطلب العقاب على جريمة الزنا توجد مصلحة العائلة والأولاد كما سبق الإشارة في التغاضي عن الجريمة والتي يهيمن علي الزوج، لذا قضى المشرع، أنه لا يجوز محاكمة الزانية إلا بناء على شكوى زوجها، بحيث إذا سكت الزوج عن الشكوى وجب على الهيئة الاجتماعية أن تصم آذانها عن سماع أي بلاغ عن الجريمة من أي شخص آخر وهو مبدأ استثنائي لمبدأ " حرية النيابة في رفع الدعوى العمومية لتحقيق العقاب على الوقائع الجنائية "(138). 
كل هذا يقودنا إلى اعتبار جريمة الزنا المنسوبة إلى الزوجين أو إلى أحدهما من أخطر الجرائم المدمرة للحياة الزوجية و المهدمة لبناء نظام الأسرة وباعتبار هذه الجريمة تمس بكيان المجتمع فإن العقوبة عليها – كما يذهب أحد الفقهاء ومتابعة فاعليها لا تستلزم تقديم شكوى مسبقة من أحد .
وبالرجوع إلى نفس المادة 339 قانون عقوبات جزائري / فقرتها الأخيرة نجدها تنص على أنه: " لا تتخذ إجراءات المتابعة إلا بناء على شكوى الزوج المضرور وأن صفح هذا الأخير يضع حدا لكل متابعة " وعليه فإن الأستاذ عبد العزيز سعد يعتقد أن بيان شروط قيام جريمة الزنا بين الزوجين وشروط تقديم الشكوى والتنازل عنها وبيان وسائل إثبات هذه الجريمة وحالات الاشتراك فيها وظروف التشديد بشأنها يحتم علينا أن نقسم الموضوع إلى عدة فقرات وعليه فإن الجزء الذي يهمنا هنا هو شروط تقديم الشكوى.
فمن الحالات التي قيد فيها القانون سلطة النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجزائية ومباشرتها وتقديمها إلى المحاكم، وأوكل سلطة تحريكها إلى من وقع عليه فعل الاعتداء، وأوقف تحريكها على ضرورة توفر شروط سبق الشكوى لمن يعنيه أمرها ونجد هذه الحالة وهي حالة اقتراف جريمة الزنا، لذا يعتقد الأستاذ سعد أنه من الواجب أن نحاول بحث شرط تقديم الشكوى وكيفية تقديمها:

الفرع الأول: شروط تقديم الشكوى 
بعد أن تناولت المادة 339 ع جريمة الزنا وقررت عقوبة كل من الزوج والزوجة أشارت في فقرتها الرابعة إلى أن: " إجراءات المتابعة لا تجوز لوكيل الجمهورية اتخاذها إلا استنادا إلى شكوى الزوج المضرور " وهو الأمر الذي لا يجوز معه لوكيل الجمهورية أو للنائب العام أن يقوم بأي إجراء من إجراءات إثارة أو إقامة دعوى جريمة الزنا من تلقاء نفسه كما هو الحال بالنسبة إلى الدعاوى الجزائية الأخرى، بل إن إقامة مثل هذه الدعوى يتوقف على شكوى مسبقة من الزوج الذي مسه عار الجريمة، وسبب تقييد سلطة النيابة العامة في مباشرة الدعوى العامة المتعلقة بجريمة الزنا مصدره تغليب مصلحة الأسرة ومراعاة شرفها على المصلحة العامة. 
وإذا تم تقديم الزوج المتهم إلى المحكمة وذلك قبل توافر شروط تقديم الشكوى من الشخص المعني إلى الجهة المكلفة قانونا يتلقى الشكاوي ينتج عنه القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى ورد الملف إلى النيابة العامة إلى أن تتمكن من الحصول على الشكوى أو تقرر حفظ الملف لديها.
وإذا قضت المحكمة في دعوى الزنا دون أن تكون قد تحققت من وجود ما يدل على تقديم الشكوى بالملف فإن حكمها سيكون معيبا ومخالفا للقانون ويتعين بعد ذلك إلغاؤه ونقضه (139).
وهو ما ذهب إليه الدكتور محمد صبحي نجم من أنه توجد كثير من التشريعات التي تتوسط بين الشريعة الإسلامية التي تعاقب على الزنا مهما كان سواء ارتكب من محصن أو غير محصن مع التفرقة في الحد المقرر، وبين تشريعات أخرى كالقانون الإنجليزي الذي لا يعاقب على الزنا مهما وقع مقتصرا على الحكم بالفرقة أو الطلاق، وهذه الوسطية اقتصرت على معاقبة الفعل الذي يحصل من شخص متزوج على اعتباران في ذلك انتهاكا لحرمة عقد الزواج باعتباره أهم وأقدس عقد يبرمه الزوج في حياته ولا يجوز في ذات الوقت تحريك الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى من المجني عليه الذي له أن يتنازل عن الدعوى في أي لحظة كانت بحيث تنقضي الدعوى بهذا التنازل، وهذا لا يعني أن جريمة الزنا شخصية لاتهم سوى الزوج الممسوس شرفه، بل تعتبر جريمة تصيب المجتمع والأسرة التي تعتبر إحدى ركائزه، ولكن نظرا لأن الزوج هو أقرب من يتأذى وأولاده وعائلته فقد رأى المشرع أنه يوجب رضاء الزوج على تحريك الدعوى العمومية، وهو ما أخذ به المشرع الجزائري(140). 

وهو الرأي الذي أيده جانب آخر من الفقه بتفصيل، وتبيان حالات تقديم الشكوى، فإذا كان الزوج هو الفاعل الأصلي لا تتم المتابعة إلا بناء على شكوى زوجته وإذا كانت الزوجة هي الفاعل الأصلي لا تتم المتابعة إلا بناء على شكوى زوجها وإذا كان المتهمان كلاهما متزوج تصح المتابعة بناء علي شكوى أحد الزوجين ويكون كلاهما فاعـلا أصليا(141). 

Mise en mouvement de l'action publique:
Le Ministère ne peut exercer l action publique que s il est saisi 
D’ une plainte de l époux off oncé ( art 336 et 339 )(142). la plainte doit être 0signer par son auteur ou par son fondé de pouvoir(143). mais l’accomplissement de ses formalité n’est pas requis a peine de nullité , il suffit que l’époux reste ait manifesté son intention formelle de provoquer le châtiment du coupable pour que l’ action publique soit intentér égulièrement (144).
Le procureur de la republique saisi d’une plainte pour adultère , pour se comporté une matière ordinaire il apprécie librement la suite a donné , aussi aie s’il croit devoir poursuivre , la procédure a adopté (citation directe ou information après le jugement ou l’ arrêt , il a la faculté d’interjectetr appelle ou de se pourvoi en cassation sans le concours du plaignant(145).


أولا: شكـل الشكوى 
لا يشترط القانون شكلا معينا في الشكوى، وبخصوص الجهة التي تقدم إليها فقد تكون النيابة العامة بوصفها السلطة المختصة بهذا الإجراء أو إلى أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي بوصفه السلطة التي عهد بإجراءاتها رفع الدعوى الجزائية(146).
ويستوي في الشكوى أن تقدم كتابة أو شفاهة والمهم أن تدل على رغبة المجني عليه اتخاذ الإجراءات الجزائية قبل المتهم(147). 
وبالرجوع إلى القانون الأردني أو المصري نجده أنه لم يشترط شكلا خاصا ولا أوضاعا محددة للشكوى فقد تكون كتابية أو شفوية أو بتوقيع الشاكي أو الزوج أو الولي وقد تكون بغير توقيع ما دام أن المعني المقصود منها واضح وأنها صادرة من المجني عليه أو الولي كما أن القانون لم يشترط في الشكوى أن تشمل على بيان وقائع الزنا واقعة واقعة لأن الغرض من تبليغ النيابة هو الحصول على مساعدتها في إثبات عناصر الجريمة والأصل في الشكـوى بـلاغ كتابي يقدمه الزوج المطعون في شرفه أو وكيله الخاص سواء كان محاميا أو لا (148).

وإذا تمت الشكوى شفاهة فإن ذلك لا يفقدها قيمتها القانونية، وفي رأي المؤلف أن الأفضل أن تكون مكتوبة حتى تكون سندا أمام القاضي عند الحكم في الدعوى لكن ليس هناك ما يمنع من توجه الزوج إلى قسم الشرطة وبلاغ الضابط بالواقعة وطلب تحقيق وعرض الأمر على النيابة عندئذ يفتح الضابط محضرا يثبت به حضور الزوج ومضمون بلاغه الشفهي، وفي ذلك عوضا عن البلاغ الكتابي من الزوج أو وكيله الخاص(149). 

كما أن عدم اشترط تقديمها إلى جهة معينة يستوي معه تقديمها إلى وكيل الجمهورية مباشرة أو إلى أحد مأموري أو ضباط الشرطة القضائية على النحو السابق ذكره. 
ويرى الأستاذ عبد العزيز سعد أنه حبذا لو حدد المشرع أصلا معينا لتقديم الشكوى حتى لا تبقى موضوعا لتجريم محل مساومة، ومع ذلك فإن هذه الشكوى ستتقادم بتقادم وقائع الجريمة وفق المادة 8 ق ا م مما يتعلق بتقادم الدعوى العامة أو بانقضائها وسقوطها بالتقادم مع مرور 03 سنوات(150). 

كما يجوز للزوج أن يقدم شكواه بعريضة إذا كان مسافرا، ويجب أن تكون الشكوى ممضاة من طرف الشاكي أو من قبل وكيل معتمد أو مفوض، ولا تخضع الشكوى إلى أية إجراءات شكلية معينة إذ يكفي أن يفصح الزوج المضرور عن نيته في تسليط العقوبة على الجاني.(151)

ولا يشترط في الشكوى أن تكون ملمة بكافة التفاصيل الدقيقة بل يكفي أن يذكر بها مجمل الواقعة وتاريخها ومكانها والرغبة الصريحة في تحريك الدعوى العمومية، كما لا يشترط أن يدعي الزوج مدنيا أمام الشرطة أو النيابة لتحرك دعواه، إذ يكفي مجرد الشكوى التي تعتبر إذنا للنيابة لمباشرة الدعوى العمومية، ولا تقوم مقام الشكوى مجرد مسارعة الزوج إلى تطليق زوجته أو رفعه دعوى مدنية عليها أو على شريكها، أو رفع دعوى اللعان أمام المحكمة الشرعية بإنكار نسب الطفل الذي ولدته الزانية(152). 

ثانيا: طرفا الشكوى 
أ‌- ممن تقدم الشكوى : 
تقدم الشكوى من الزوج المجني عليه ويجوز أن ينوب عنه في ذلك وكيل بتوكيل خاص عن الواقعة التي حدثت ولا يجوز أن يكون التوكيل مقدما عن الزنا الذي قد يقع في المستقبل وهذا الحق هو شخصي للزوج فإذا مات فإنه لا ينتقل إلى ورثته ولكن. ما لحكم إذا كان الزوج قاصرا أو محجورا عليه ؟. نفرق هنا بين ما إذا كان مميزا وما إذا كان الزوج قاصرا أو محجورا عليه ؟. 
الرأي الراجح هو أن نفرق بين تمييزه من عدمه، فإذا كان مميزا فله التبليغ وإذا كان غير مميز فالتبليغ لوليه لأن الولاية على النفس.

أما المحجور عليه فإذا كان الحجر لسفه أو لحكم بعقوبة جنائية فان ذلك لا يؤثر علي حقه في التبليغ بنفسه لأن سبب الحجر لا يؤثر على تقديره من حيث صحة التبليغ أو عدمه وليس للقيم عليه إلا حق رفع الدعوى المدنية، حيث لا يمكن للمحجور عليه رفعها أما إذا كان الحجر لجنون أو عته فهو كالصبي غير المميز(153).

وإذا كانت الشكوى في جريمة الزنا حق شخصي للزوج، فإن توفي هذا الأخير قبل البلاغ سقطت الدعوى العمومية، إلا أن الزوج وكما سبق الإشارة إليه يجوز له أن يوكل غيره في ذلك بتوكيل خاص بواقعة الزنا لاحقا لحدوثها ولا يجوز للزوج أن يوكل غيره مقدما توكيلا عاما في التبليغ عن زوجته إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أثناء غيابه، وإلا عد تنازلا عن حق أصيل له بصفته زوج.

وبالرجوع إلى نص المادة 5/1 ق ا ج مصري نجدها تنص:" إذا كان المجني عليه في الجريمة لم يبلغ 15 سنة كاملة أو كان مصابا بعاهة في عقله تقدم الشكوى ممن له الوصاية عليه "، وطبقا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية يجوز للزوج متى زاد سنة على ثلاثة عشر سنة أن يقيم دعوى الزنا على زوجته، ولا يؤثر في الدعوى كونه قاصرا، وقد حكم أن يكفي السير في دعوى الزنا أن يقدم البلاغ من ولي أمر الزوج خصوصا إذا حضر الزوج نفسه بالجلسة وأبدى البلاغ(154).
والوكيل الخاص هو الشخص الذي يمنحه الزوج توكيلا خاصا في الشهر العقاري يفوضه فيه صراحة بان يشكو الزانية إلى الشرطة أو النيابة طالبا محاكمتها صراحة عن جريمة الزنا التي ارتكبتها.
ولا يجوز للزوج أن يوكل غيره مقدما قبل حدوث الزنا في اتخاذ إجراءات الشكوى إذ ما زنت زوجته مستقبلا في غيابه بل يجب أن يكون التوكيل لاحقا على الجريمة أو معاصرا لها(155). 
وبالرجوع إلى نص المادة 339 ق ع جزائري فإنه يبدو من ظاهر الفقرة الأخيرة أنه لا يجوز تقديم هذه الشكوى إلا من الزوج المضرور شخصيا، غير أنه إذا كان هذا الزوج مجنونا أو تعذر عليه تقديم الشكوى إلى من هو أهل لتلقيها فإنه حسب الأستاذ عبد العزيز سعد لا مانع من أن يقدمها ممثله القانوني حتى لا يفلت الزوج الزاني من العقاب بسبب تعذر أو استحالة تقديم الشكوى من الزوج المضرور(156). 
ويذهب رأي إلى القول أنه إذا كان الزوج هو الفاعل الأصلي لا تتم المتابعة إلا بناء على شكوى زوجته.
وإذا كانت الزوجة هي الفاعل الأصلي لا تتم المتابعة على شكوى زوجها وإذا كان المتهمان كلاهما متزوج تصح المتابعة بناء على شكوى أحد الزوجين، ويكون كلاهما فاعلا أصليا.
وطالما أن المشرع جعل جنحة الزنا جريمة ذات طابع خاص تهم الزوج المضرور دون سواه فلا تقع المتابعة إذا صدرت عن والد الزوج المضرور أو أخيه أو أخته أو أي قريب آخر، كما لا يجوز للنيابة العامة أن تباشر المتابعة القضائية من تلقاء نفسها، غير أنه لا يجوز للزوج المضرور أن يوكل غيره لتقديم الشكوى على أن تكون الوكالة خاصة بهذا الموضوع دون سواه على النحو السالف ذكره(157). 
ب‌- ضد من تقدم الشكوى :
تقدم الشكوى ضد الزوجة الزانية أو الزوج الزاني وضد المرأة الزانية وشريكها 
فعندما تقدم الشكوى ضد الزوج أو الزوجة إذا زنا أحدهما يعتبر كل منهما فاعلا اصليا وتقدم أيضا ضد الشريك أو الخليلة ويعتبران شريكان في فراش الزوجية وحرمتها وعندئذ تحرك النيابة العامة الدعوى العمومية ضد الخائن منها وضد الشريك حتى ولو لم يذكره الشاكي في شكواه وهذا ما ورد في القانون الأردني(158).
ومن خلال ما سبق نستنتج أن طرفا الشكوى هما:

01- الشاكي: وهو الزوج المجني عليه أو وكيله الخاص 
فللزوج حق شخصي يتمثل في الشكوى التي لا تنتقل إلا بالميراث وينقضي بوفاته ولا يخلفه ورثته وإذا انقضي الحق بالوفاة انقضت الدعوى العمومية ضد الزوجة إلا أن هذا الحق كما سبق تبيانه يمكن للزوج أن يوكله للغير بتوكيل خاص دون أن يكون معلقا علي شرط. ولا يصح أن يكون التوكيل عاما كالتوكيلات القضائية الممنوحة للمحامين لمباشرة القضايا.

02- المشكوفي حقها: (الزوجة الزانية ) وهي التي تقدم ضدها الشكوى، فإذا كان الزوج متزوجا من اثنين فإنه يكفي تقديم الشكوى ضد إحداهما.

ولكن إذا تعلق الأمر بالشريك فالمشرع لم يتطلب تقديم شكوى ضده لمحاكمته، ومن ثم إذا قبل بجواز مباشرة النيابة العامة للدعوى ضده وحده ، فان ذلك يتعارض مع الهدف من ضرورة تقديم الشكوى، إذ ستثار الفضيحة بطريق غير مباشر، من أجل ذلك قيل أن جريمة الزنا لا تتجزأ وان الفضيحة لا تتجزأ وبالتالي إذا آثر الزوج السكوت، فلا يجوز للنيابة العامة مباشرة الدعوى ضد الشريك وحده، ولكن إذا تقدم الزوج بالشكوى بوشرت الدعوى العمومية ضد الزانية وشريكها(159).
ثالثا: شروط صحة الشكوى 
إن تقديم الشكوى من الشخص الذي يتعين تقديمها منه يخضع لجملة من الشروط تتمثل في:
1- صدور الشكوى من المجني عليه: وحده فقط أو وكيله الخاص بتوكيل تم إبرامه بعد وقوع الجريمة أو وقت وقوعها لا قبلها . 
2- تقديم الشكوى إلى الشرطة أو النيابة: حتى ولو كانت مختصة محليا بتحقيق الواقعة المهم أنها كشفت عن النية في تقديم الشكوى. وتكون الشكوى عديمة الأثر إذا قدمت إلى جهة إدارية وإذا كانت الواقعة في حالة تلبس فللزوج أن يقدمها لمن يكون متواجد بمسرح الجريمة أو الحادث من رجال الضبط القضائي. 
3- وضوح الشكوى في الكشف عن نية الزوج: وعدم غموضها أو إيهامها، فلا بد أن نشير إلى أن واقعة الزنا ومرتكبيها وتاريخ ذلك ومكانه ورغبة الزوج المؤكدة في تحقيق الواقعة وتحريك الدعوى العمومية . 
4- مراعاة مدة تقديم الشكوى في التشريعات: التي تتطلب مدة في تقديمها كما هو الحال في التشريع المصري والمحـدد بمدة 3 اشهر من يوم علم المجني عليه بالجريمة ومرتكبها(160).
وبالرجوع إلى قانون عقوبات الجزائري لا نجده ينص على مدة تقديمها، مما يجعل ذلك محكوما بمدة تقادم الجنحة المقدرة ب 3 سنوات . 
5- ألا يكون الزوج قد رضى مقدما بالزنا: الزوج الذي يرضى مقدما بزنا زوجته، لما يراه في ذلك من وسيلة ارتزاق وعيش لا يعد في الحقيقة زوجا لأنه تنازل عن أهم حقوقه وهو انفراده بزوجته والسمــاح لغيره أن يشاركه فيها على نحو غير مشروع يأباه الدين والقانون والأخلاق سوية، عندئذ لا يجوز أن يمنح الحق في الشكوى(161). 

ويشترط في الشكوى أن تكون غير معلقة على شرط وإلا كانت باطلة ولا يعتد بها ويجب أن يصفح الزوج أو ولي الشاكي عن نيتهما في أن تنال الزوجة العقاب، وتنص المادة 284 ق عقوبات أردني أنه:" لا تقبل الشكوى بعد مرور 3 أشهر اعتبارا من اليوم الذي يصل فيه خبر الجريمة إلى الزوج أو الولي " وهو نفس النهج الذي نهجه المشرع المغربي كما سبق بيانه.
ويشترط في الشكوى أيضا أن تكون باتـة(162)

رابعا: الجهة التي توجه إليها الشكوى 
يجب أن توجه الشكوى إلى النيابة العامة أو أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي، أما في حالة التلبس بالزنا، فلقد نصت المادة 139 ا.ج مصري على أنه : " فيما عدا الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة 219 من هذا القانون فإنه إذا كانت الجريمة المتلبس بها مما يتوقف رفع الدعوى عنها على شكوى فلا يجوز القبض على المتهم إلا إذا صرح بالشكوى من يملك تقديمها، ويجوز في هذه الحالة أن تكون الشكوى لمن يكون حاضرا من رجال السلطة العامة فحالة التلبس تجيز اتخاذ إجراءات خاصة بجمع الأدلة كسماع الشهود والمعاينة ولكنها لا تجيز اتخاذ الإجراءات الخاصة بشخص المتهم أو بحصانة مسكنه، كما لا تجيز رفع الدعوى الجزائية إلى المحكمة، وان تقدم الشكوى خلال 3 أشهر من يوم على المجني عليه بالجريمة ومرتكبها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك، فإذا كان علمه قاصر على الجريمة دون مرتكبيها فلا يبدأ سريان هذا الميعاد، وإذا تبين انقضاء المدة قبل تقديم الشكوى فيجب على النيابة العمومية حفظها ويترتب على عدم تقديم الشكوى أو تقديمها بعد الميعاد أن النيابة لا تملك اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق اللهم إلا في حالة التلبس، فإن جاوزت النيابة العامة ذلك ورفعت الدعوى قبل تقديم الشكوى تعين على المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تقضي بعدم قبولها، ويجب على محكمة الموضوع أن تضمن حكمها أن الدعوى رفعت بناء على شكوى من المجني عليه وإلا إذا كان حكما معيبا قابلا للنقض(163).

إن تقديم الشكوى إلى السلطة المؤهلة قانونا لتلقيها سواء ضبطية قضائية أو النيابة العامة، يفتح الباب أمام بداية متابعة المشكو منه خاصة إذا رفعت هاته الشكوى من له الصفة في رفعها على النحو الذي تم تفصيله وسيتم بيانه لاحقا.

وعلى إثر ذلك يرفع القيد الذي كان يغل يد النيابة العامة التي تعد صاحبة الاختصاص الأصيل في تحريك الدعاوى العمومية، والتي قيدها المشرع في جريمة الزنا على شكوى الزوج المضرور، وبالرجوع إلى القانون الأردني نجد أن المتابعة في جريمة الزنا ينبني على فرضيات أهمها:
- أن يقع الزنا من غير متزوج مع امرأة غير متزوجة، وهنا تشكل جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات الأردني والشريعة الإسلامية . 
- أن يقع الزنا من رجل غير متزوج مع امرأة متزوجة، وهنا تقوم جريمة الزنا فتعتبر زانية ويكون الزاني بها شريكها .
- أن يقع الزنا من متزوج مع امرأة غير متزوجة وهنا تقع جريمة الزنا من الزوج فيعتبر زانيا بشرط أن ترتكب الجريمة في منزل الزوجية ويكون من زنا بها شريكة له.
- أن يقع الزنا من متزوج مع امرأة متزوجة وفي هذا الغرض يكون الرجل زانيا شرط أن يقع الفعل بمنزل الزوجية ، والمرأة زانية فإن وقع الفعل في غير منزل الزوجية كانت المرأة زانية وكان الرجل مجرد شريك لها.
وهذه الافتراضات لا نجد لها مثيلا في القانون الجزائري في المادة 339 من ق.ع، إذ وبالرجوع إلى هذه المادة نجد أن: 
- يقع الزنا من امرأة متزوج مع رجل سواء متزوج أو غير متزوج المهم علمه بزواجها.
- يقع الزنا من رجل متزوج مع امرأة متزوجة أو غير متزوجة وتسمى شريكته .

وقد صدر في هذا الشأن قرار عن المحكمة العليا جاء فيه: " تطبق نفس العقوبة على من ارتكب الزنا مع امرأة يعلم أنها متزوجة " جنائي 24/02/1987 ، المجلة القضائية 89 عدد 3 صفحة 285(164). 

و يتصرف وكيل الجمهورية في الشكوى من أجل جريمة الزنا مثلها مثل باقي الجرائم فله ملاءمة المتابعة، وله اختيار طريق المتابعة " تلبس، تحقيق، استدعاء، مباشر " وله كامل السلطة في استعمال طرق الطعن عند صدور الحكم أو القرار القضائي.
ولوكيل الجمهورية أن يتابع الشريك إذا لم تشمله شكوى الزوج المضرور (165).

خامسا: مسألة علم المجني عليه في جريمة الزنا وسقوط حقه في الشكوى 
إن جريمة الزنا جريمة وقتية تكون متتابعة الأفعال وحينئذ تكون أفعال الزنا المتتابعة في رباط زمني متصل جريمة واحدة في نظر المشرع يبدأ سريان ميعاد سقوط الحق في الشكوى من يوم العلم بمبدأ العلاقة الآثمة لا من يوم انتهاء أفعال التتابع.
ولما كانت المادة 3 ق.ا.ج مصري بعد أن علقت الدعوى الجنائية في جريمة الزنا المنصوص عليها في المادتين :274، 275 ق.ع على شكوى الزوج مضت في فقرتها الأخيرة على أنه لا تقبل الشكوى بعد ثلاثة أشهر من يوم علم المجني عليه بالجريمة ومرتكبيها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. وقد صدر قرار عن محكمة النقض مفاده أنه: "من المقرر أن علم المجني عليه بجريمة الزنا الذي يبدأ سريان ميعاد السقوط يجب أن يكون علما يقينيا لا ظنيا ولا افتراضيا فلا يجري الميعاد في حق الزوج إلا من اليوم الذي ثبت فيه قيام هذا العلم اليقيني ". 
في هذا الشأن صدر قرار آخر عن محكمة النقض جاء فيه: " لما كانت محكمة الموضوع قد استخلصت من عناصر الدعوى أن زنا الطاعنة لم يكن بعلم زوجها ورضائه مما لا يسقط حقه في طلب محاكمتها، ولم تعتد المحكمة لما ساقته من شواهد على توافر هذا الرضاء بعد أن ثبت لديها أن هذا الدفاع لم يكن إلا قولا مرسلا غير مؤيد بدليل، بل أن البين من المفردات أن هذا الدفاع يفحصه الواقع ولا يسنده إذ أقرت الطاعنة في تحقيق النيابة أنها رزقت بطفليها من زوجها على فراش الزوجية.(166)

يترتب على سقوط الحق في الشكوى سواء بسكوت المجني عليه أو وفاته أو تنازله، سقوط الدعوى الجنائية معناه يستحيل على النيابة العامة أن ترفع الدعوى أو تستمر في مباشرتها وكذلك يجب على المحكمة إذا كانت الدعوى قد رفعت أمامها أن تحكم بانقضاء الدعوى بسبب انقضاء الحق في الشكوى، وللمحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى لتعلق هذا الدفع بالنظام العام، فإذا كان ذلك هو الأثر القانوني في خصوص الدعوى الجزائية فما هو أثر انقضاء الحق في الشكوى على الدعوى المدنية ؟.

إن الإجابة على هذا التساؤل سيتم بيانه في الجزئية المخصصة له عند الحديث عن الدعوى المدنية التبعية.

الفرع الثاني: وحدة الشكوى وتعددهـــا 

1. وضع المشكلة:عندما تكون هناك عدة جرائم أو عدة متهمين أو عدة مجني عليهم يتطلب القانون لتحريك الدعوى بالنسبة لبعضهم تقديم شكوى ولا يتطلب ذلك بالنسبة للبعض الآخر فماذا يكون الحل ؟. 

التعدد هنا هو إما تعدد الجرائم أو تعدد المتهمين أو تعدد المجني عليهم، والمبدأ الذي يحكم حالة تعدد الجرائم مخالف لمبدأ تعدد المتهمين أو المجني عليهم فالمبدأ منها هو تعدد الشكاوي بتعدد الجرائم، بحيث يقتصر شرط الشكوى على الجريمة التي تتعلق بها دون سائر الجرائم أما في الحالة الثانية فالمبدأ هو عدم قابلية الشكوى للتجزئة أو عدم شخصية الشكوى ومعناه : يكفي أن تقدم الشكوى ضد أحد المتهمين أو من أحد المجني عليهم لكي ينصرف أثرها بالنسبة لسائر المتهمين أو المجني عليهم(167).


ولعل الحكمة التي يريدها القانون من تعدد الشكاوي بتعدد الجرائم هو تمييز هاته الجرائم عن بعضها لما يكتنفها من تباين واضح فيما بينهما من جهة وحتى يسهل عمل النيابة لأجل القيام بدورها واختصاصها الأصيل في تحريك الدعوى العمومية، وللحفاظ على القيد الذي يضعه المشرع على الجرائم التي تعلو فيها المصلحة الشخصية.
أما عدم تجزئة الشكوى بتعدد الفاعلين أو بتعدد المجني عليهم فان ذلك لا يحول دون معرفة الجريمة التي أتاها هؤلاء المجرمين أو ارتكبت ضد هؤلاء المجرمين وإنما تكفي شكوى واحدة من المجني عليهم ضد المتهمين فيها لتمكين الدعوى العمومية من السير بانتظام. وهذا ما سنتناوله بشيء من التفصيل في الجزئية المخصصة لهذا البحث .

أولا: حـــــــالة تعــــــدد المتهــمين 
إذا تعدد المتهمين فلا يلزم تقديم الشكوى ضدهم جميعا ومن باب أو لا إذا كان القانون لا يتطلب الشكوى بالنسبة لبعض المساهمين في الجريمة فإن النيابة تستطيع أن تسير في الدعوى دون انتظار تقديم الشكوى ضده، إلا أنه وعلى الخصوص فإن جريمة الزنا لا يجوز اتخاذ الإجراءات حيال شريك الزوجة الزانية قبل تقديم الشكوى، لأن اتخاذ الإجراءات قبل أحد المتهمين لابد أن يكون فاضحا لإثم الآخر قبل بلاغ زوجه، ومتى قدمت الشكوى تعين على النيابة أن تسير في الدعوى قبل جميع المساهمين ولو لم يذكروا في الشكوى أو طلب المجني صراحة عدم السير في الدعوى قبل أيهما . فلا هو ولا النيابة يملكان حق التنازل عنها(168). 

ولقد نصت المادة 104 قانون إجراءات مصري ليبي:" إذا تعدد المتهمون وكانت الشكوى مقدمة ضد أحدهم تعتبر أنها مقدمة ضد الباقي ". وهو مبدأ يتفق مع القواعد العامة ولا يوجد في قانون الأصول اللبناني ما يحول دون الأخذ به.

بيدا أن مقتضى القاعدة السابقة أن يكون المتهمون جميعا في مركز قانوني واحد بمعنى الشكوى تشرط تحريك الدعوى العمومية بآرائهم جميعا، أما إذا تفاوتت مراكزهم بان كانت الشكوى شرط للبعض منهم دون البعض الآخر، كان للنيابة أن تحرك الدعوى على من لم يشترط القانون لرفع الدعوى عليه وجوب تقديم شكوى دون أن تتقيد حريتها في ذلك بضرورة تقديم شكوى ضد الباقين. 

ثــــانـيـا: حـــــــالة تعـــــدد الجـــــــرائم 
لا صعوبة في بيان الحكم إذا كان حقيقيا بين الجرائم. فالمبدأ الذي تم بيانه أن كل جريمة تستقل عن الأخرى بشروطها من حيث تحريك الدعوى فعند اتهام شخص باقتراف جريمتي ذم وإحداث عاهة دائمة في حق الآخرين فمن حق النيابة أن تحرك الدعوى العمومية عن جريمة إحداث العاهة المستديمة لكن ليس من حقها ذلك في صدد الذم إلا إذا تقدم المجني عليه بشكواه فيما يخص هذه الجريمة.
لكن التعدد قد يكون غير حقيقي أي معنوي وحكمي في القانون. كما أن وحدة الجرائم ليست دائما في القانون وحدة حقيقية، فثمة ارتباط بين الجرائم " بسيطا كان أو وثيقا لا يقبل التجزئة " يجعل هذه الوحدة قائمة في القانون حكما. فما هو الوضع بالنسبة لاشتراط الشكوى في إحداها ؟ فهل نأخذ بالوضع الفعلي من حيث تعدد الجرائم ؟ أم نأخذ بالوضع القانوني من حيث اتخاذها وحدة حكميه.
إن هذا يقودنا إلى الحديث عن التعدد الحقيقي أو التعدد المادي من جهة ثم إلى التعدد الصوري أو التعدد المعنوي من جهة أخرى وهو الامر الذي سنتطرق إليه بشرح واف أثناء حديثنا عن التعدد الحقيقي والتعدد الصوري للجرائم:

أ‌- التعدد الحقيقي أو التعدد المادي لجريمة الزنا:
القاعدة أن الارتباط بنوعيه بسيطا كان أم وثيقا بين الجرائم " أي الارتباط الذي لا يقبل التجزئة بتعبير القانون المصري في المادة 32 قانون عقوبات " هذا الارتباط بنوعيه لا تأثير له على حرية النيابة المطلقة في مباشرة الدعوى العمومية بالنسبة للجريمة المرتكبة ولو كانت مرتبطة بجريمة أخرى حرية النيابة فيها مقيدة لأنها معلقة على شكوى المجني عليه.
ومثل الارتباط البسيط أو الإجرائي وقوع جريمتين مختلفتين على مجني عليه واحد . فإذا فرضنا أن وقعت جريمة إيذاء مفضي إلى عاهة مستديمة وجريمة ذم على شخص واحد كان على النيابة العامة أن تسير في إجراءات دعوى الإيذاء دون انتظار شكوى من المجني عليه في جريمة الذم. 

ومثل الارتباط الوثيق الذي لا يقبل التجزئة أو الارتباط الموضوعي ارتكاب الشريك في الزنا جريمة إحداث عاهة مستديمة أو إيذاء مفضي إلى الوفاة أو قتل مقصود من أجل أن يفر من عقوبة الزنا الناتجة عن ارتكاب جريمة الزنا . في هذه الحالة يوجد ارتباط وثيق بين الجريمتين يجعل من الصعب التفرقة بين جريمة وأخرى لارتباطهما بغرض واحد.
فإذا لم يتقدم المجني عليه بشكوى في جريمة الزنا فإن هذا لا يمنع النيابة العامة من ان تسير في إجراءات العاهة المستديمة أو غيرها من الجنايات بشرط ألا تتعرض أثناء نظر الدعوى لجريمة الزنا طالما أن الزوج لم يتقدم بشكوى فيها(169). 
وهو ما ذهب إليه رأي فقهي بتعبير أن " النيابة العامة في هذا التعدد لها أن تقيم الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة لباقي الجرائم وتترك جريمة الزنا لعدم تقديم شكوى بشأنها.

وفي قضاء محكمة ورد انه: " لما كانت جريمة الاعتياد على ممارسة الدعارة وإدارة محل لها اللتان رفعت بهما الدعوى الجنائية وأدينا الطاعنان بهما مستقلتين في أركانهما وكافة عناصرهما القانونية عن جريمة الزنا فلا ضير على النيابة العامة إن هي باشرت حقها القانوني في الاتهام وقامت بتحريك الدعوى الجنائية عنهما ورفعها تحقيقا لرسالتها، ولا يصح أن النعي على الحكم قبوله الدعوى الجنائية والفصل فيها بغير بحث جريمة الزنا التي لم تكن موضع بحث أمام المحكمة لاستقلال الأوصاف القانونية للأفعال الأخرى التي أقيمت بها في الدعوى الجنائية عن تلك الجريمة "(170).

ب – التعدد الصوري أو التعدد المعنوي لجريمة الزنا:
إن التعدد المعنوي لا يعدوا أن يكون تعددا في الأوصاف القانونية لفعل واحد وهو يثير الصعوبة في نطاق الأصول الجزائية بصدد جريمة الزنا بالنظر إلى ما لها من طبيعة خاصة يمنع طرحها علي القضاء تحت وصف آخر.

وهكذا فإن أمكن وصف الفعل المكون لجريمة الزنا أنه فعل ينطوي على فحشاء أو تهتك فلا تستطيع النيابة أن تقدم الدعوى بوصف الفحشاء أو التهتك وتغفل الوصف الآخر، ذلك لأنها بهذا الشكل إنما تطرح على القضاء ذات الدعوى الممنوعة من تحريكها إلا بشكوى من المجني عليه(171). 

إلا أن هناك رأي على النقيض من هذا الرأي يرى أنه إذا تعدد الأوصاف فالعبرة بالوصف الأشد فإذا كان الوصف القانوني الأشد هو لجريمة الزنا، تعين على النيابة العامة عدم تحريك الدعوى الجنائية إلا إذا قدمت الشكوى لأن هذه الجريمة هي التي سيحكم بعقوبتها القاضي. أما إذا كانت جريمة الزنا هي ذات الوصف الأخف فلا قيد على النيابة وتستطيع مباشرة الدعوى العمومية دون أن يتوقف ذلك على شكوى من الزوج.
ومثال الحالة الأولى: " جريمة الزنا مع الفعل الفاضح " فالأمر يحتاج إلى شكوى الزوج لأن الجريمة الأولى أشد من جريمة الزنا.
ومثال الحالة الثانية: " الزوج الذي يغتصب أنثى كرها بمنزل الزوجية، فالاغتصاب هو الجريمة الأولى هي الأشد ولا يحتاج إلى شكوى(172). 

إلا أن الرأي الراجح هو استواء أن تكون الجريمة التي تتقيد حرية النيابة بشأنها ذات عقوبة أشد أو أخف من عقوبة الجريمة الأخرى، كما قضى في مصر أن رفع دعوى التزوير عقد زواج لإخفاء زنا امرأة متزوجة لا يتوقف على شكوى الزوج المجني عليه حالة أن عقوبة التزوير أشد من عقوبة الزنا، وتجوز معاقبة الزاني عن جريمة دخول منزل بقصد ارتكاب جريمة الزنا وارتكابها فعلا ولو لم تقدم الشكوى عن هذه الأخيرة ذات العقوبة الأشد.

ولا يقال هنا أن العقوبة التي يقضي بها تنصرف إلى الزنا حيث يوجب القانون عند تعدد الجرائم الحكم بالعقوبة الأشد طبقا للمادة 32 عقوبات جزائري، لان مناط هذه القاعدة أن تكون الجريمتان قائمتان فلم تنقض أحدهما أو تتقيد بشأنها حرية النيابة وإلا انفك هذا الارتباط وجاز السير في الجريمة الأخرى(173). 

ويرى رأي أن غل يد النيابة العامة في الجريمة التي يتطلب القانون تحريك الدعوى العمومية فيها فإن ذلك لا يطرح أمثال هذه الجريمة وحدها بل إنه كما سبق بيانه يثور البحث عن حقها في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في حالة ارتكاب الجاني فعلا واحدا تقوم به جريمتان " تعدد معنوي " أحدهما يعلق القانون على تحريكها تقديم شكوى أخرى لا يتطلب القانون ذلك وإذا وقعت جريمة الزنا في مكان عام ليلا تقوم جريمة الزنا وجريمة الفعل الفاضح العلني ففي هذه الحالة لا يجوز إقامة الدعوى من أجل الجريمة الأخرى المرتبطة ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة إذا أن البحث في هذه الجريمة يقتضي لزوما البحث في واقعة الزنا.

أما إذا ارتكبت أكثر من جريمة " حالة تعدد معنوي " وكانت بعضها لا تستلزم تقديم شكوى، كما لو قامت الزوجة وشريكها بتزوير عقد زواج لإخفاء جريمة الزنا أو جريمتي الزنا والاعتياد على ممارسة الدعارة، يكون للنيابة العامة حق تحريك الدعوى الجنائية عن الجريمة التي لا تتطلب شكوى دون أن يمتد حقها في تحريك الدعوى على الجريمة الأخرى ، ذلك أن الجريمة الأخرى مستقلة في أركانها وكافة عناصرها ضد أحدهم: الزوجة أو شريكها " حتى تعتبـر مقدمـة ضد الآخر، فلا يملك الشاكي أن يبدي رغبته في محاكمة مساهم دون آخر(174).

ثـــالثــا: حـــــــالة تعــــدد المجـــني عليهـــــم 
إن تقديم الشكوى من أحد المجني عليهم ينصرف أثره إلى الباقين لأن المبدأ الذي يحكم هذه الصورة هو عدم قابلية الشكوى للتجزئة.
فإذ وقعت جريمة ذم على عدة أشخاص وقدم أحد المجني عليهم شكوى ضد الجرم المقترف أعتبر هذا العمل بمثابة " نيابة قانونية " عن سائر أصحاب الحق وامتدت آثاره إليهم جميعا وبهذا تسترد النيابة حريتها في حريتها في رفع الدعوى، وهذا الحكم نصت عليه المادة 04 قانون إجراءات مصري وليبي.
ومع هذا هناك استثناء على هذا المبدأ خاص بجريمة الزنا طبقا للمادة 489 ق.عقوبات لبناني، وهو أن تتضمن الشكوى صراحة اتهام الشريك وإلا كانت غير مقبولة(175). 
وتطبيق المادة (4) المذكورة أعلاه في خصوصية جريمة الزنا بتقديم الشكوى ضد الزوجة المتهمة والمقصود بالمتهمين في نص المادة هو من يستلزم القانون وجوب تقديم شكوى ضدهم لتحريك الدعوى، على أن تطبيق هذا النص يؤدي إلى إجازة رفع الدعوى العمومية على الشريك غير المتزوج إذ لا يشترط القانون تقديم الشكوى إلا بصدد رفع الدعوى العمومية على الزوجة الزانية ".
لكن ذلك لا يحقق الحكمة من تعليق رفع الدعوى العمومية في الزنا على شكوى المجني عليه إذ أمكن إثارة موضوع الزنا قبل الشريك وحده، ولذا قيل أن جريمة الزنا لا تتجزأ فيرتبط مصير الشريك بمصير الزوجة الزانية، فإن آثر الزوج المجني عليه السكوت سترا للفضيحة ورعاية لمصلحة العائلة، استبعاد الشريك تبعا للزوجة، فلا تقبل شكوى الزوج قبل الشريك وحده(176). 

الفــــرع الثالـث:الآثار التي يرتبهـا القانون على ضرورة تقديـم الشكـوى 

يرتب تطلب الشكوى مجموعة من الآثار قبل تقديمها تختلف عن تلك التي تترتب بمجرد تقديم الشكوى، فتكون لاحقة لها، لذا يتطلب منا دراسة هذه الجزئية تناول المرحلة السابقة على تقديم الشكوى ثم المرحلة اللاحقة لها.

اولا: قبل تقديم الشكوى: لا يكون في مقدور النيابة العامة اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات الدعوى قبل تقديمها، فتمتنع النيابة العامة عن مباشرة أي عمل من أعمال الاتهام أو التحقيق سواء بنفسها أو بواسطة أحد مأموري الضبط المنتدبين لذلك من طرفها ولكن عدم تقديم شكوى لا يمنع من اتخاذ الإجراءات السابقة على تحريك الدعوى وإجراءات جمع الاستدلالات(177). 
إلا أن رأي آخر يذهب بخلاف ذلك ، سـواء قدمت الشكوى من المجني عليه شخصيا أو ممثله القانوني فإن حرية النيابة العامة مقيدة مطلقا، فإذا باشرت تحقيقا أوليا فإنه يعتبر باطلا قانونا ولو تم تقديم الشكوى بعد ذلك، ولا يصحح هذا الإجراء الباطل إلا بإعادته من جديد وإذا رفعت الدعوى على المتهم دون حصول شكوى هنا يجب على المحكمة أن تحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى وهذا الجزاء متعلق بالنظام العام ومن ثمة تستطيع المحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها كما أن لجميع الخصوم أن يتمسكوا به في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى(178). 

ثانيا:بعد تقديم الشكوى : إذا قدم المجني عليه شكواه "صحيحة شكلا وموضوعا" وروعيت شروط تقديمها، عادت للنيابة العامة سلطتها في تقدير ملاءمة تحريك الدعوى والسير في إجراءاتها ويعني هذا أن تقديم الشكوى لا يترتب عليه بالضرورة قيام النيابة بتحريك الدعوى، وإنما يترتب عليه استطاعتها هذا التحريك، إذ ما قررت إعمالا منها لسلطتها في تقدير ملاءمة الملاحقة، أن يلاحق بالوقائع المجرمة أو المتهمين، وإمكان النيابة أن ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة أو قاضي التحقيق وإذ رأت التصرف فيها بالحفظ فإن النيابة تكون قد تصرفت في حدود سلطتها الأصلية .

وقد استثنى المشرع المصري جريمة " الزنا " بمعنى أنه لا يجوز اتخاذ أي إجراء تتحرك به الدعوى فيها أو حتى إجراءات جمع الاستدلالات إلا بناء على شكوى الزوج المجني عليه وهذا للطبيعة الخاصة لجريمة الزنا.
ويترك القانون للمجني عليه في الجرائم التي تتطلب شكوى نصيبا من تقدير ملاءمة تحريك الدعوى العمومية بها، فلا يجيز مباشرة إجراءات هذه الدعوى إلا بناء على شكواه ويعطيه بالمثل حق العدول على هذه الشكوى إن رأى في هذا العدول مصلحته، فعلق الاستمرار في مباشرة الدعوى على تقديره، ولذلك قيل " سحب الشكوى التي كانت متطلبة لاتخاذ الملاحقة، يؤدي إلى انقضاء الدعوى العمومية ".
وعلى هذا الحكم نصت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 06 قانون إجراءات فرنسي كما تضمنته المادة العاشرة من القانون المصري التي تقرر حق من قدم الشكوى في أن تتنازل عنها في أي وقت إلى أن يصدر في الدعوى حكم نهائي بات، والتنازل في هذه الحالة هو تنازل عن الشكوى لا عن الحق فيها. ولهذه فانه يعتبر من قبيل سحبها، ويختلف عن التنازل عن الحق في الشكوى والذي يكون سابقا علي تقديمها، ويترتب عليه انقضاء الحق في تقديمها وامتناع تحريك الدعوى العمومية بالتالي علي النيابة العامة.

والأصل أن الحق في سحب الشكوى أو التنازل عنها يظل قائما حتى صدور حكم بات في موضوع الدعوى وان سحبها أو التنازل عنها لا يؤثر علي تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها، ويستثني المشرع المصري من هذا الحكم الأخير حالتين تتمثل أولاهما في إقراره بحق زوج المرأة الزانية في أن يوقف تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه برضائه معاشرتها له. 

وتتمثل الثانية في تخويله المجني عليه في جريمة السرقة بين الأصول والفروع والأزواج الحق في أن يقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي علي الجاني في أي وقت يشاء.
ويقصد بالجاني في هذا النص من تجمعه بالمجني عليه صلة قرابة أو زوجية دون غيره من المحكوم عليهم في الجريمة ذاتها(179).

ومن الآثار التي تخلفها تقديم الشكوى: 
01. ينبني على شرط تقديم الشكوى في الزنا انه يجب أن يوضح أن رفع الدعوى كان بناء على شكوى ممن له الحق تقديمها، وإلا عيب الحكم ولزوم الشكوى قاعدة جوهرية متعلقة بالنظام العام، يجوز التمسك بمخالفتها في أي مرحلة عليها الدعوى ولو لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض، وتقضي المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى من تلقاء نفسها(180).
02. اذا لم يوقف الزوج الدعوى صراحة او ضمنا وصدر حكم في الدعوى، فللنيابة ان تطعن فيه بجميع اوجه الطعن القانونية من استئناف والطعن بالنقض ولو لم يتدخل الزوج.
03. لا يجوز محاكمة شريك الزانية إلا إذا قدم الزوج شكواه ضد الزوجة، فمحاكمته مرتبطة بمحاكمة الزوجة ارتباطا غير قابل للتجزئة لأن القانون إذ علق محاكمة الزوجة على شكوى زوجها فقد أراد بذلك تجنب الفضيحة والمحافظة على سلامة العائلة.

وإذا قدم الزوج شكواه ضد الزوجة فقط ولم يذكر الشريك كان للنيابة حق البحث عن الشريك ومحاكمته مع الزوجة الزانية ولم لم يكن مذكور الاسم في الشكوى، وليس للزوج أن يطب محاكمة الشريك وحده دون الزوجة فان فعل ذلك لا يتقبل محاكمة أي منهما. ويستفيد الشريك من كل دفع تدفع به الزوجة طالما انه لم يصدر في الدعوى حكم نهائي.

أ‌- وفاة الزوج المجني عليه بعد تقديم الشكوى:
بالرجوع الى قانون الاجراءات الجزائية المصري نجده ينص اذا حدثت الوفاة بعد تقديم الشكوى فلا تؤثر على سير الدعوى لذلك لاتكون وفاة الزوج مانعة من محاكمة الزوجة).
واستثناء أجاز المشرع لكل من أولاد الزوج الشاكي من الزوج المشكو منه التنازل عن الشكوى ، وتنقضي بها الدعوى العمومية، بشرط ان يكون الولد من نفس الزوجة، واذا كان من زوجة اخرى فلا يصح تنازله عن جريمة زنا زوجة ابيه، وكذا الحال في جريمة زنا الزوجة، فلا يصح تنازل ابن زوجته عن الجريمة(181). 

فاذا توفي الزوج أثناء سير الدعوى الذي بدأ فيها بناء على شكواه، فان ذلك لايؤثر على الدعوى العمومية، غير ان بعض الشراح يذهب إلى ما ذهبت اليه المحاكم الفرنسية من ان الدعوى العمومية في جريمة الزنا خاضعة لارادة الزوج ومحتاجة لتأييده صراحة أو ضمنا في جميع مراحل الدعوى، ويترتب على وفاة الزوج سقوط الدعوى العمومية لانه بتقديم الزوج لشكواه زال العائق الذي كان يمنع النيابة من مباشرة الدعوى العمومية فتعود اليها كامل حريتها، وليسـت في حـاجة بعد ذلك لتاييد الزوج أو تدخله في الدعوى(182). 

وهو الرأي الذي ايده الدكتور أحسن بوسقيعة، اذ بعد تردد القضاء الفرنسي في مسالة وفاة الزوج المضرور بعد تقديمة الشكوى وأثر ذلك على بقاء الدعوى العمومية قائمة، انتهى الى عدم تاثره وبرر ذلك على أساس ان الجريمة تمس المجتمع كله وبالنتيجة تخل بالنظام العام، وهذا يتفق وقيم المجتمع الجزائرى.

ب‌- وفاة الزوجة الزانية قبل صدور الحكم النهائي ضدها:
إذا وأن توفيت الزوجة قبل صدور الحكم النهائي ضدها، فان التساؤل يدور حول موقف الشريك في دعوى الزنا، فهل يعتبر الموت كالحكم النهائي، مؤديا الى انفصال حظه عن حظها ومصيره عن مصيرها فتسير الدعوى ضده كما لو كانت موجودة تماما. ام انه بالرغم من الموت مازال حظه مرتبطا بحظها. ويستفيد بالتالي من سقوط الدعوى ضدها بوفاتها.
وعند تشعب واختلاف الفقهاء نقف عند الرأي الغالب القائل: "بأن وفاة الزوجة قبل صدور الحكم النهائي ضدها يستلزم سقوط الدعوى قبلها وقبل شريكها في آن واحد وتفسير ذلك هو براءة المرأة قبل الحكم النهائي وهو ما ايده القضاء المصري". وراي اخر قال: " بأن موت الزوجة لايمنع من استمرار الدعوى ضد الشريك، لان القاعدة العامة ان موت الفاعل الاصلي، لايؤثر على الشريك. ولايوجد لتلك القاعدة استثناء ات في باب الزنا.

أما إذا توفي الزوج المذنب قبل تقديم الشكوى، فلا يجوز متابعة الشريك، وتتوقف المتابعة إذا وافته المنية بعد تقديم الشكوى،" وهو الرأي الأكثر منطقية(183). 

ت‌- طلاق الزوج بعد تقديم الشكوى: 
تثور مسألة طلاق الزوج زوجته بعد الزنا، فإذا كان الطلاق رجعي فالزوج يستطيع أن يبلغ في فترة العدة عن الزنا المرتكبة قبل الطلاق لأن الطلاق الرجعي بواحدة أو بإثنتين لاترفع أحكام الزواج ولاتزيل ملك الزوج قبل مضي العدة، بل يعتبر الزواج قائما ما دامت المرأة في العدة، فإذا إنقضت العدة في الطلاق الرجعي أو كان الطلاق بائنا من أول الأمر سقط حقه في التبليغ لأن الطلاق الرجعي يصبح بائنا بينونة صغرى متى إنقضت العدة قبل مراجعة زوجته، والبائن يحل عقد الزواج ويرفع أحكامه.
وتمتنع على الزوج بعد عدة الطلاق الرجعي أو بعد الطلاق البائن بنوعيه أن يبلغ عن زنا زوجته، لأن التبليغ يجب أن يكون من الزوج، ولايعتبر الرجل زوجا إلا إذا كانت تربطه بزوجته علاقة زوجية صحيحة قائمة فعلا (184).
ومفاد ذلك أنه لا تقبل الشكوى بعد الطلاق من أجل وقائع متابعة عن الحكم بالطلاق ذلك أن الشاكي لم يعد له صفة الزوج والزوجة التي تتطلبها المادة 339ق ا ج ولكن الشكوى المقدمة قبل الطلاق تستمر إلى ما بعد الحكم بالطلاق(185).
فإذا طلق الزوج زوجته بعد تقديم الشكوى، فلا يكون مانع من الحكم عليها في جريمة الزنا إذ لايشترط أن تستمر علاقة الزوجية بعد تقديم الشكوى(186). 

Pardon après condamnation:
L’orsque le jugement est devenu définitif le désistement n’est plus recevable. Toutefois l’article 337 accorde au mari un droit exceptionnel, il peut arrêter l’effet de la condamnation en consentant à reprendre sa femme. C’est un véritable (droit de grâce) que lui confère la loi. Aussi admet-on que la femme est seulement dispensée d’exécuter la peine comme s’il s’agissait d’une grâce accordée par le chef d’état. La condamnation n’est pas effacée.
Le droit de pardon concédé au mari ne peut s’exercer qu’en faveur de sa femme, non en faveur du complice qui, s’il est condamné doit exécuter sa peine.(187)
La disposition de l’article 337 a un caractère exceptionnel, le droit de pardon appartient au mari seul, et ne peut être reconnu à la femme qui a provoqué la condamnation de son mari.
Effet du décès de l’époux offensé :
Apres quelques hésitations, la jurisprudence parait admettre que si l’époux outragé meurt après avoir dénoncé l’adultère de son conjoint, le ministère publique peut continuer les poursuite. En effet les articles 336 et 339 exigent seulement qu’une plainte ait été portée. 
Dès que la plainte est portée, le ministère public exerce librement l’action publique, et s’agissant d’un délit qui intéresse l’ordre public, la répression en demeure possible malgré le décès du plaignant.(188)

Effet du divorce :
Le divorce ayant pour effet de dissoudre le mariage, les époux divorcés reprennent leur entière liberté. Les relations qu’ils peuvent entretenir désormais avec des tiers ne peuvent être considérées comme constitutives d’un adultère.
De plus, même pour les faits antérieurs au jugement du divorce, la plainte en adultère ne serait être admise : le plaignant n’a plus la qualité de (mari) ou de (femme) exigée par les articles 336 et 339 du code pénal.
Mais si une plainte avait été portée avant que le divorce eût été prononcé la poursuite ne serait pas arrêtée par le jugement du divorce.(189)

ثـــالثا : الــدفوع التي تدفــع بـها دعـوى الزنـــــا
تستطيع الزوجة أن تدفع شكوى الزوج ضدها بعدة دفوع يترتب على قبولها من جهة المحكمة وقف الدعوى العمومية وهذه الدفوع هي:

1- سبق ارتكاب الزوج جريمة الزنا:
يترتب عليه عدم سماع دعواه على زوجته الزانية بشرط أن يكون زنا الزوج سابق 
على زنا زوجته، مع صدور حكم نهائي في الجريمة التي ارتكبها.
وليس للزوج الحق أن يدفع شكوى زوجته بدفع سبق ارتكابها لجريمة الزنا، إذ أن هذا الدفع مقرر لها وحدها في حالة الزنا إذ لها أن تدفع شكوى زوجها ضدها بسبق ارتكابه لجريمة الزنا.

2- مضي مدة ثلاثة أشهر على علم الزوج بالجريمة دون شكوى منه: 
وهذا في القانون المصري لأن مرور هذه المدة على علمه تعتبر دليل قاطع على تنازله عن الشكوى، فإذا ما تقدم بشكواه بعد ذلك كان لزوجته أن تدفع بسقوط حقه في الشكوى، وكان على المحكمة أن تقضي بعدم قبول الدعوى والبراءة.

3- تنازل الزوج المجني عليه عن شكواه: 
وذلك في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى وقبل الفصل فيها نهائيا، فتسقط الدعوى تبعا لهذا التنازل، وإذا تعدد المجني عليهم لا يعتبر التنازل مقبولا إلا إذا صدر من جميع من قدموا الشكوى، والتنازل بالنسبة لأحد المتهمين يعد تنازلا بالنسبة للباقين.

4- رضا الزوج مقدما بزنا زوجته:
اختلف الفقهاء في ذلك ومدى تأثيره على الدعوى العمومية فمنهم من رأى أن هذه الجريمة تصيب المجتمع، وإن رضاءه لا يعدو أن يكون ظرفا مخففا ومنهم من رأى أن الجريمة تصيب أولاد الزوج ورضاه لمحو الجريمة.

5- عفو الزوج بعد الحكم بالعقوبة:
بالرجوع إلى قانون العقوبات المصري نجده ينص على أنه للزوج أن يعفو عن زوجته الزانية حتى بعد دخولها السجن فيطلق سراحها منه بشرط أن يرتضى معاشرتها مرة أخرى ومن جديد ويترتب على هذا العفو وقف تنفيذ الحكم، وهذا تشجيعا على إعادة السلام العائلي والمحافظة على الأسرة من أن تنفصم، ويرى أغلب الفقهاء أنه لا يقبل العفو من الزوج إذا كان طلق زوجته، لأن طلاقه لها لا يمنعه إمكان معاشرتها من جديد ولكن يقبل منه العفو إذ راجع زوجته أو عقد عليها من جديد(190).


وهي نفس الدفوع التي يراها كل من الدكتور عبد الحميد الشواربي علي اعتبارها انها اسباب خاصة تدفع بها دعوي الزنا، والدكتور عبد الحكم فودة والذي يسميها الحالات التي لا يجوز فيها رفع شكوي. ويضيف اليها حالة هامة تتمثل في الطلاق البائن قبل المحاكمة، وقد سبق الحديث عن هذه الجزئية.
وبالرجوع إلى قانون العقوبات الجزائري، فإننا لا نجد لهذه الدفوع نظيرا فيه عدا الدفع المتعلق بتنازل الزوج المجني عليه عن شكواه، كون أن هذا التنازل يعد بمثابة صفح عن الزوج الجاني، وان هذا الصفح الصادر من الزوج المضرور كما جاء في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 339 عقوبات، يضع حدا لكل متابعة. 
وأما بخصوص عفو الزوج بعد الحكم بالعقوبة فان المادة المذكورة لم تبين ذلك صراحة، عكس ما كانت عليه قبل تعديل قانون العقوبات سنة 1982 وهو الأمر الذي سيتم توضيحه لاحقا.

6- رضا الزوج المجني عليه بزنا زوجه:
لقد علق المشرع متابعة إجراءات الدعوى على شكوى من طرف الزوج المجني عليه المصاب في شرفه والموضوع الذي أثار نقاشا وخلافا بين فقهاء القانون الجنائي ومضمونه: 
- هل يحق للزوج المجني عليه في جريمة الزنا أن يشكو زوجته طالما أنه قد رضى لها بالزنا، بل ودفعها إلى ذلك ؟.
- وفي رأي الأستاذ الدكتور محمد مصطفى: " أن الزنا إذا وقع كان للزوج المجني عليه الحق في طلب رفع الدعوى ولا يوجد في القانون نص يحرمه من هذا الحق ولا يحول دون معاقبة الزانية متى قدمت الشكوى.
- وفي رأي الأستاذ محمد صبحي نجم، وتعقيبا على الدكتور محمود مصطفى: " أنه يؤيد حكم القضاء الذي لا يعطي الحق للزوج الذي رضى لزوجته أن تزني أن يطالب محاكمتها لأنه لا يصلح أن يظل زوجها لتهاونه بأهم أحق له وهو حق الاستمتاع وحده بزوجته بواسطة عقد الزواج الصحيح علاوة على أن هذا الزوج الاسمي وليس الحقيقي ليس عنده كرامة الزوج فقد تنازل وفرط في شرفه وعرضه. ونتيجة لذلك لم يظل له أي حق من حقوق الزوجية سوى ورقة عقد الزواج، وزوجته فتعتبر في حكم المطلقة فلا يجوزله أن يشتكي زوجته خوفا من أن يستغل الزوج الاسمي هذا الحق لأهوائه ونزواته ويدفع زوجته للدعارة ويؤيد هذا الرأي القانون الإيطالي، حيث نص في مادته: 561. " على عدم معاقبة الزوجة إذا كان الزوج هو الذي حرضها على الدعارة أو استفاد من كل ذلك بأي وسيلة كانت".

والتساؤل المطروح: هل الرضا يبيح الزنا ؟، إن رضا المجني عليه لا يبيح الفعل بل أنه رضاء يخالف النظام العام، إضافة إلى أن محله حق من الحقوق الزوجية التي لا يملك الزوج أو الزوجة التصرف فيها أو التنازل عنها(191). 

إلا أن هناك اتجاه فقه وضعي يرى أن رضا الزوج وهو المجني عليه في نظر القانون يبيح الفعل ويمنع العقوبة، وبخاصة وان الدعوى الجنائية في جريمة الزنا لا يجوز أن ترفع إلا بناءا على شكوى من الزوج المجني عليه أو من يمثله، ومن هذا المنطلق نشأ خلاف شكلي وموضوعي بين علماء القانون حول حق الزوج المجني عليه في شكوى زوجته إذا كان قد رضى بالزنا عند وقوعه.

ومن شراح القانون من يرى ان رضاء المجني عليه بالجريمة عند وقوعها لا يبرر ارتكابها ولا يحول دون المعاقبة عليها ومنهم من يرى أن ذلك الرأي لا يؤخذ على إطلاقه لأن رضاء المجني عليه من أسباب الإباحة إذا كان الحق المعتدى عليه مما يجوز للمجني عليه التصرف فيه، إلا أن حقوق الزوجية ليست من الحقوق التي يجوز التنازل عنها لتعلقها بالنظام العام.

ونلاحظ من مجمل هذه المناقشات التي يتناولها فقهاء القانون الجنائي أن جريمة الزنا هي حق خاص للمجني عليه وهو الزوج أو الزوجة وبالتالي فإن سكوت الزوج عن زنا زوجته يمنع العقاب لأن ذلك مبرر بمنع الدعوى أصلا. فضلا على ما يتجه إليه البعض الآخر من أن رضاء المجني عليه يعتبر من أسباب الإباحة.

وإذا كان هذا الفريق يميز بين أنواع الجرائم ويعطي للحقوق الزوجية مكانة خاصة من حيث عدم جواز التنازل عنه لارتباطها بالنظام العام، فإن هذا الاتجاه لا يعتبر من الاتجاه العام الذي يسير فيه شراح القانون حول الشاهد الكبير في جريمة الزنا في حالة رضا الزوج .
ولاشك أن مثل هذه الاتجاهات القانونية مرفوضة أصلا من الناحية الشكلية والموضوعية. فالزنا لا يجوز أن يكون حقا خاصا للطرف الآخر في الزواج وأن إقرار مثل هذه المقدمة الذي يقود إلى ذلك الإشكال القانوني حول إباحة الفعل في حالة الموافقة من الطرف الآخـر(192).

 مسألة الشريك المتزوج أو الشريكة المتزوجة: 
إذا افترضنا أن شريك الزوجة المتهمة بالزنا متزوج، فهل يشترط إذن زوجة هذا الشريك المتزوج لرفع الدعوى عليه ؟. وكذا الحال بالنسبة لشريكة الزوج الزاني إذا كانت متزوجة، فهل يشترط إذن زوجها لرفع الدعوى عليها ؟. 
فيما يتعلق بدعوى الزنا المرفوعة ضد الزوجة لا يشترط لرفعها على الشريك المتزوج إذن زوجته لأنه معتبر شريكا لفاعلة أصلية لجريمة الزنا.
أما فيما يتعلق برفع دعوى الزنا عليه باعتباره زوجا زانيا أي فاعلا اصليا فلا بد من إذن زوجته. أما من زنا معها فتعتبر شريكة له ولا يلزم لرفع الدعوى عليها إذن من زوجها(193).

Fin de non recevoir:
Outre le désistement, certaines fins de non-recevoir sont communes à l’adultère du mari et à celui de la femme :
- la nullité du mariage.(194) 
- la perscription.
- La chose jugée.
- La réconciliation.
- Le décès du conjoint coupable.(195)
- Adultère du mari.
- Connivence du mari.
Au contraire, l’adultère de l’autre conjoint n’est une fin de non-recevoir que si les poursuites punitives ont été dirigées contre la femme. De plus, on a parfois soutenu que la connivence du mari à l’inconduite de sa femme constitue une fin de non-recevoir aux poursuites.(196)
الفــرع الـرابـع: التنــازل عن الشــكوى 
يمكن للمجني عليه أن يتنازل عن شكواه بسحبها وفق المادة 316 قا.ج، وهو ما يتفق مع حكمتها فقد تبدوا أن المصلحة في ذلك، ويكون التنازل من المجني عليه باعتباره صاحب الحق في الشكوى، أو ممن ينوب عنه أو يمثله قانونا.

وبخصوص جريمة الزنا فإن التنازل لا ينتج أثره في الصفح عن الزوج الزاني إلا إذا كان المجني عليه لازال حسب ما ورد في نفس المادة 339اج زوجا فإذا انقضت رابطة الزوجية بالطلاق فلا يملك أن يتنازل عن الدعوى العمومية وحق التنازل كالحق في الشكوى من الحقوق الشخصية التي تنقضي بوفاة المجني عليه ولا تنتقل إلى الورثة(197).

أولا: شـــكــــل التنـــازل
يستوي أن يكون مكتوبا أو شفويا ولا يلزم أمام القضاء أو النيابة أو الضبط القضائي، فقد يتضمنه خطاب إلى الزوجة أو أحد أقاربها ويكون التنازل الصريح بألفاظ دالة على ذلك، وأما الضمني بعبارات لا تدل عليه بذاته ويستخلص من تصرفات صادرة من المجني عليه، تنم على إعراض صاحب الشكوى عن شكواه بمعاشرة الزوج لزوجه بعد ارتكابه الزنا، والقاضي يقدر حسب ظروف الدعوى، والتنازل لا يفيد مجرد لرجوع الزوجة إلى منزل الزوجية، وقررت محكمة النقض المصرية أن مجرد رفع دعوى الطاعة على الزوجة الزانية ليس دليلا على التنازل عن الشكوى لأنه أظهر ما يفيد وأن الزوج يريد اعتقال زوجته في منزله لمراقبتها.


إن المجني عليه ليس له الحق في تقديم شكواه إلا إذا وقعت الجريمة فعلا فلا يمكن أن يتصور التنازل عن جريمة مستقبله، وقد قضى بأن سماح الزوج لزوجته بارتكاب الزنا يسلبه حق الشكوى. إذ يعد في حكم التنازل عنها والواقع أن هذا الرضاء لا يبيح جريمة الزنا وليس انتفاؤه شرطا فيها لأنها اعتداء على كيان الأسرة لا على حق الزوج فقط، كما أن هذا الرضاء سابق على الجريمة مصدرها الحق في الشكوى. فلا يعتبر تنازلا عنها ولا يخول النيابة أو غيرها رفع الدعوى من تلقاء نفسه، وللمجني عليه أن يتنازل عن الشكوى التي قدمها في أي وقت حتى تنقضي الدعوى العمومية بحكم بات أو بغيره من الأسباب.

ثـــانيـا: آثــــار التنـــــازل 
والسؤال الذي يمكن طرحه في هذه الحالة، ما هي آثار تنازل الشاكي عن شكواه. اذا تنازل المجني عليه قبل تقديم الشكوى انقضى حقه في تقديمها وامتنع تحريك الدعوى العمومية بالنسبة للجريمة أو المتهم الذي استلزم القانون بشأنها تقديم الشكوى.

وإذا حدث التنازل بعد تقديم الشكوى فإنه يؤدي إلى انقضاء الدعوى العمومية فتحفظ النيابة العامة القضية إذا كانت قد بدأت في تحريك الدعوى العمومية، ويأمر قاضي التحقيق بالا وجه للمتابعة أو تقضي المحكمة بذلك، ولكن هذا التنازل لا يؤثر على حق المجني عليه المضرور في الإدعاء أمام المحكمة المدنية التبعية، فتستمر المحكمة الجنائية في نظرها رغم انقضاء الدعوى المدنية ما لم يتنازل المجني عليه عن الحق المدني أيضا.

فهل يمكن أن يستفيد المتهمين جميعهم من هذا التنازل ؟.

إن التنازل عن الشكوى لا يستفيد منه جميع المتهمين الذين يستلزم القانون تقديم الشكوى ضدهم لإمكان تحريك الدعوى قِـبلهم. وإنما يقتصر على من يحدده المجني عليه فقد يعدو مثلا وأن مصلحة الأسرة وروابطها العائلية تقتضي التنازل عن الشكوى بالنسبة لبعض أقربائه دون الآخر فإنهم لا يستفيدون من هذا التنازل فمن ساهم معه الأخ في سرقة مال أخيه لا يستفيد من تنازل الأخ عن شكواه بالنسبة لأخيه.

وأما بخصوص موضوعنا المتعلق بجريمة الزنا فإن لإعمال هذه القاعدة من شأنه أن تستمر الدعوى العمومية قبل الشريك وفي ذلك نشير للفضيحة التي أراد الزوج سترها ويكون الحكم بشأنها غير مباشر للزوج الذي عدى بمنئى عن كل شبهة إجرام.

ولذا استقر القضاء والفقه على أنه كلما انقضت الدعوى العمومية بالنسبة للزوج انقضت بالنسبة للشريك وأن ذلك يجعل هذا الأخير يستفيد بما استفاد الزوج الزاني من الدفوع كالدفع بالتنازل وإن لم يدفع به هذا الأخير والدفع بانقضاء الدعوى العمومية بوفاة الزوج الزاني ويظل هذا الارتباط قائما بين الزوج والشريك حتى تنقضي الدعوى العمومية بحكم بات بالنسبة لأحدهما أو لكليهما. وهذا كله خلال المرحلة السابقة على صدور الحكم البات، فما هو حال التنازل بعد صدورهذا الحكم البات ؟(198).

متى صدر الحكم باتا انقضت الدعوى العمومية ووجب تنفيذ العقوبة المقضي بها ولذلك لا يملك المجني عليه التنازل عن تنفيذ العقوبة وكان المشرع الجزائري قبل إلغاء المادة 340 ق.ع عام 1982 بموجب القانون 82/4 يجيز للزوج الشاكي في جريمة الزنا حق الصفح عن زوجة المشتكى منه حتى ولو بعد الحكم، وكان الصفح في مثل هذه الحالة يوقف آثار الحكم بالنسبة للزوج الذي صدر الصفح لصالحه دون الشريك(199).

فلا يستفيد الشريك بذلك لإنتفاء حكمته فقد افتضحت الجريمة وصار الحكم فيها باتا فضلا عن ارتباط مصيره بمصير الزوج الزاني ينتهي بالحكم البات، ولا يشترط لصفح الزوج أن يرمي لمعاشرة زوجته(200). 

وإذا كان آثار الصفح أو التنازل عن الشكوى ينحصر على الخصوص في انقضاء الدعوى العمومية وفق أحكام المادة 6 ق.ا.ج واعتبارها كأن لم تكن لمن صدر الصفح لصالحه ولشريكه. فإن ذلك مرده إلى أن التنازل يعتبر تصرفا إراديا من جانب واحد لا يجوز الرجوع عنه ولا تحرك الدعوى بعده من جديد وإلا حكمت المحكمة بانقضائها.
وهذا هو المعنى الذي تضمنته الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 339 المعدلة بالقانون رقم: 82/04 المؤرخ في: 13/02/1982 بعد إلغاء المادة 346 والتي نصت على أنه: " لا تتخذ إجراءات المتابعة إلا بناء على شكوى الزوج المضرور وأن صفح هذا الأخير يضع حدا لكل متابعة، وأغفلت عمدا الكلام عن الصفح الذي يقع بعد الحكم حيث لم يعد 
معقولا، ولا ممكنا وليس له أي أثره "(201).

الفـــرع الــخامـس: الدعــوى المدنيــة التبعيــة 
بخصوص التنازل عن دعوى الزنا، يذهب رأي أبعد من ذلك، إذ لا يعتبر نظره إلى الدعوى الجنائية فحسب بل يتعداه إلى الدعوى المدنية، فيرى أنه في دعوى الزنا لا تقوم الدعوى لمجرد أن يتقدم المجني عليه بشكواه، بل لابد طبقا للمادة 489 عقوبات لبناني أن يتخذ فيها موقف المدعى بالحق المدني، وأن الشكوى ضد الشريك في الزنا لا تقبل استقلالا وإنما لابد أن تكون الشكوى شاملة الزوج والشريك معا، ومعناه أن المشرع قد خرج على مبدأ " عدم تجزئة الشكوى " عند تعدد المتهمين.
وعلى هذا فإن التنازل عن الشكوى لا يسقط الدعوى العمومية وحدها وإنما يسقط معها الدعوى المدنية كما أن هذا التنازل لا يستفيد منه الزوج وحده وإنما يشمل الزوج والشريك معا.
وكل هذا لا يعد تطبيقا لفكرة عدم تجزئة شكوى أو التنازل في جريمة الزنا وهناك حكم يفيد التنازل ضمنا عن الشكوى في جريمة الزنا وذلك في الحالتين:
الأولى: هي حالة رضاء الزوج مقدما بالزنا.
الثانية: هي رضائه معاشرة زوجته وقبوله الحياة المشركة معها بعد واقعة الزنا(202). 
وبشأن استفادة الشريك من تنازل الزوج المجني عليه فيؤيد الرأي السابق للدكتور عبد الحميد الشواربي على اعتبار أن التنازل لا يتجزأ، ولا يملك مقدم الشكوى التنازل عن الدعوى ضد الزوجة بينما يبقيها ضد الشريك أو العكس.

وبخصوص تبعية الدعوى المدنية للدعوى الجزائية فإن هناك رأي على النقيض من الرأي السابق يرى أن انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتنازل لا تؤثر على الدعوى المدنية إذ يجوز للمضرور رفعها أمام المحكمة المدنية للمطالبة بالتعويض عن الفعل الصادر ويظل التنازل قائما حتى قبل النطق بالحكم النهائي وسنتناول ذلك في الجزئية الخاصة بتبعية الدعوى المدنية والتي سيتم شرحها لاحقا(203).

أما عن سقوط الحق في التنازل فكما أن حق الشكوى يسقط بالوفاة فإن حق الشاكي في تنازله عن دعوى الزنا يكون بالوفاة ولاينتقل إلى الورثة، غير أنه أستثنيت من ذلك دعوى الزنا فلكل من أولاد الزوج الشاكي ان يتنازلوا عن الشكوى فتنقضي الدعوى الجنائية إلا ان ذلك لم يرد في نص المادة 339 قانون عقوبات جزائري الذي إقتصر على صفح الزوج المضرور وحده بقولها: " وأن صفح هذا الأخير يضع حدا لكل متابعة ". 

وإذا رفعت دعوى الزنا صحيحة على الزوجة وعلى شريكها للأوضاع التي يتطلبها القانون في جريمة الزنا فإن غياب الزوجة الزانية أثناء المحاكمة لا يصح أن يترتب عليه تأخير محاكمة المتهم معها، وإدانة الشريك نهائيا جائز ولو كان الحكم على الزوجة عند معارضتها أو من تنازل الزوج عن المحاكمة لا يصح إلا عند قيام سبب الاستفادة بالفعل أما مجرد التقدير والاحتمال فلا يصح(204).





Effet du désistement de époux offensé:
Le mari peut, en tout état de cause, se désister de sa plainte et mettre ainsi fin aux poursuites, même si elles sont exercées par le ministère public.
Ce droit résulte de l’article 6. al.3 du code de procédure pénale ainsi que de l’article 337 al. 2 du code pénal qui accorde au mari la faculté de faire cesser les effets d’une condamnation déjà prononcée. A fortiori a-t-il le droit de s’opposer à la continuation des poursuites commencées sur sa plainte(205).
Bien qu’aucun texte analogue à l’article 337 al.2, du code pénal n’autorise la femme à se désister de la plainte portée par elle contre son mari, il n’est pas douteux qu’elle a également le droit d’arrêter les poursuites qu’elle a provoquées. Si le mari, pour rétablir la paix dans le ménage, et souvent dans l’intérêt des enfants, peut empêcher le ministère public de continuer les poursuites, la femme doit avoir la même faculté(206).
Le désistement peut être exprès ou tacite. Il est exprès lorsque époux outragé déclare formellement retirer sa plainte. Il est tacite si une réconciliation est intervenue entre les époux après le dépôt de la plainte, quel qu’en ait été la durée. Les tribunaux en ce cas, apprécient souverainement si, en effet, il y’a eu réconciliation(207).
Le désistement est possible tant que le jugement de condamnation n’est pas devenu définitif(208) . Il éteint l’action publique, tout délit disparaît par suite, le complice a bénéficié aussi bien que l’auteur principal(209) .




أولا: مســـألة تـــرك المــــدعي لـــــدعواه المدنيـــة 
تعتبر إجراءات الترك مجسدة في عدم حضور المدعي المدني أمام المحكمة بغير عذر مقبول رغم إعلانه لشخصه أو عدم إرساله وكيلا عنه وكذلك عدم إبدائه طلباته في الجلسة أي أن ترك الدعوى المدنية تبرز من خلال الموقف السلبي الذي يقفه المدعي بحق المجني المتمثل في عدم حضوره بغير عذر رغم إعلانه لشخصه أو حضوره ولكن دون أن يبدي طلباته بالجلسة.
وبما أن التنازل هو تصرف إرادي يفصح فيه المدعي عن رغبته في عدم السير في المطالبة بالتعويض. لابد أن يصدر عن من هو أهل بطبيعة الحال ويكون غالبا التنازل نتيجة لصالح المدعي المدني مع المتهم. إلا أن المعروف أن التنازل والترك لا يمنعان من الاستمرار في الدعوى الجزائية لان هذه الدعوى لا تنقضي بتنازل المدعي المدني عن التعويض أو تركه لدعواه.
وقد يستفاد الترك ضمنا كما إذا أفصحت المجني عليها من أنها قد تقاضت حقوقها كاملة من زوجها الطاعن، فان ذلك يفيد نزولها عن ادعائها لحقوقها المدنية ويصبح الحكم في الدعوى المدنية غير ذي موضوع. والترك ليس له ميعاد إذ يجوز أن يكون في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى مادام لم يصدر فيها حكم نهائي ولم يشترط القانون شكلا خاصا للادعاء بالحقوق المدنية. وكذا لم يشترط شكلا للتنازل عن هذا الادعاء إذ يكفي أن يظهر المدعي رغبته في ترك دعواه سواء بإعلان رسالته إلى المتهم أو بتقريره شفهيا بالجلسة أو خطاب، ويجب إظهار هذه الرغبة صراحة فلا يستفاد مثلا من مجرد عدم حضور المدعي في الجلسة.

ثـانيـــا: ترك الدعوى المدنيــة لا يؤثر على الــدعوى الـجزائية 
متي تحركت الدعوى العمومية تحريكا صحيحا ظلت قائمة ولو طرأت علي الدعوى المدنية ما يؤثر فيها، إذ أن هذا التأثير لا يعود سلبا علي الدعوى الجزائية ومن ثم فان ترك المدعي بالحقوق المدنية لدعواه واثبات الحكم بهذا الترك يستتبع القضاء بتبرئة الطاعن من الجريمة بعد أن توافرت أركانها. ويستوي في ذلك أن تكون الدعوى الجزائية قد حركت بمعرفة النيابة العامة أو عن طريق المجني بالحق المدني أو حتى في الجرائم التي علق فيها القانون تحريك الدعوى الجزائية علي شكوى من المجني عليه.

ثــــالثـــا: ترك الـــدعـــوى المدنيـــة ومدى اعتباره تنازلا عن الشكوى، في الجرائم التي يتوقف تحريك
الدعوى العمومية فيها علي شكوى من المجني عليه
فهل إذا قام المجني عليه بتحريك الدعوى - وهي بمثابة شكوى - ثم حرك دعواه المدنية فهل يعني هذا الترك انه قد تنازل عن الشكوى ؟ 
تمت الإجابة عن ذلك من محكمة النقض المصرية في أحدث أحكامها بقولها:" إن ترك الدعوى المدنية لا يؤثر على الدعوى الجزائية، ويستوي في ذلك أن تكون الدعوى الجزائية قد حركت بمعرفة النيابة العامة أو عن طريق المدعي بالحق المدني. بل أنه حتى في الجرائم التي علق فيها القانون تحريك الدعوى الجزائية فان تركه لدعواه لا يؤثر علي الدعوى الجزائية، وكذا الحكم لو كان المجني عليه قد قدم الشكوى وحرك الدعوى الجزائية بالطريق المباشر بصحيفة واحدة .ذلك لان ترك الدعوى المدنية خلاف التنازل عن الشكوى، فهو لا يتضمنه كما لا يستوجبه وهو بوصفه تنازلا عن إجراءات الدعوى المدنية يجب أن يقدر بقدره بحيث لا ينسحب إلى غيره من إجراءات الدعوى الجزائية وان الترك هو فحص لأثر قانوني يقتصر على ما ورد بشأن إجراءات الدعوى المدنية دون غيرها، فلا يعدم دلالتها كورقة تنطوي على تعبير على إرادة المجني عليه في التقدم بشكواه يكفي لحمل الدعوى الجزائية على متابعة سيرها وحدها باعتبارها صاحبة الولاية الأصلية عليها، ومن ثم تظل الدعوى الجزائية قائمة ومن حق المحكمة بل من واجبها الفصل فيها مادام أنها قد قامت صحيحة ولم يتنازل المجني عليه عن شكواه لما كان ذلك فإن ما يثيره المستأنف في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.

رابـعـــا: تــرك الــدعوى المدنيــة في جريـــمـــة الزنـــــا
قد سبق القول أن تنازل المجني عليه أو تركه لدعواه لا يعد قيدا على حرية النيابة العمومية في استمرار متابعتها والمحكمة الجزائية في استمرار النظر فيها، لأن قيام الدعوى العمومية مرتبط بالصالح العام الذي لا يمكن أن يتأثر بالمصالح والأهواء الشخصية وليس لهذه القاعدة القانونية في القانون المصري سوى استثناء واحد وهو حالة الدعوى العمومية التي ترفع على الزوجة الزانية.

خامسا: انقضاء الدعوى المدنية تبعا لانقضـــاء الدعوى العمومية بسب إسقــاط الشكوى أو التنازل عنهــــــــا في جريمــــة الزنـــا.

جريمة الزنا من جرائم الشكوى والقيد الذي يغل يد النيابة العامة لا يزول إلا إذا تقدم الزوج المجني عليه بشكوى يجب أن يتخذ فيها الزوج الشاكي صفة المدعي الحق الشخصي، فشكوى الزوج الزاني في هذه الحالة تحرك الدعوى العمومية وتقوم تبعا لها 
الدعوى العمومية، فإذا تنازل الشاكي عن شكواه فإن الدعوى العمومية تنقضي في هذه الحالة وتنقضي تبعا لها الدعوى المدنية(210).
المطلب الثاني: المتابعــة في الشريعــة الإسلاميـة
لقد أسهب فقهاء القوانين الوضعية في الحديث عن متابعة المتهم، وعن كيفية تقديم الشكوى وسحبها، وبدء الدعوى وسريانها وما يصحب ذلك من إجراءات عديدة، في حين أغفل فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية الحديث عنها في شكل مستقل ومنفرد، إلا أنهم تحدثوا عنها في مواضع مختلفة ولو بالشيء القليل، حاولنا خلال هذا البحث جمعه وإفراده بما استطعنا مع إضفاء خاص.
وعليه فإذا كانت المتابعة في القوانين الوضعية تعرف بأنها البدء في الدعوى العمومية والعناية بها، وبكل ما تقتضيه من إجراءات إلى غاية محاكمة الجاني، فقد عرفت الشريعة الإسلامية مثل هذا وإن اختلفت الأسماء و الإجراءات، إذ تعرف الدعوى العمومية في الدين الإسلامي بـ: " حقوق الله أو حدود الله "، وهي كل ما تعلق نفعه للعامة، ومعنى ذلك أن الحاكم يملك وحده إقامة الدعوى في جرائم الحدود، دون انتظار لتقديم شكوى عنها من أي فرد من أفراد الناس، وإنّ هذا لا يمنع طبعاً أن يتقدم أحد أفراد الرعية بشكوى إلى الحاكم عن جريمة من هذه الجرائم.
ولمّا كان الزّنا من جرائم الحدود فهو حق لله تعالى، ليس للعبد إسقاطه أو الشفاعة فيه، وإن كان مقرراً لصون عرضه ونسبه فلو رضي العبد بإسقاط حقه فإنه لا يعتد برضاه، ولا ينفذ إسقاطه، لأنه يشكل فساداً في الأرض لا يكفي فيه الترهيب بعذاب الآخرة بل لابد من إقامة ملامة شديدة يمتزج فيها التنكيل مع الإيلام حتى يكون رادعاً لمن سلك سبيل الزناة، وما دام الأمر كذلك فإنه لا يجوز أن ينفذ حد إلا بإذن الإمام إن شاء أقامه بنفسه، وإن أبى فوّض غيره لذلك مصداقاً لقوله : " أربع إلى الولاّة: الحدود والصّدقات والجمعات والفيء ".
ويبدو لأول وهلة أنّ دعوى الزّنا في الشريعة لا تشترط لقيامها شكلاً معيّناً، غير الإخبار بالجريمة، وهي تبقى بعد موت الزّوج قائمة لما في الجريمة من غلبة لحق الله تعالى على حقوق العباد، وذلك على خلاف حكم القانون الذي يغلّب حق الزوج على حق المجتمع، ويقضي بسقوط الدعوى في الجريمة بعد وفاته أو صفحه.
وإذ نتطرق لموضوع المتابعة في الشريعة الإسلامية لمرتكبي جرائم الزّنا، فإننا نوضح بأن الإسلام دين السلام يحفظ للأسر كرامتها، فلا يدان أيًّا كان إلاّ ببينه، ولا يسعى إلى أوكار الزنا وإفشاء هذه القاذورات إلاَّ إذا أعلنت، فقد سنَّ السّتر، وقيد قيام الدعوى واستمرارها بالإخبار عن هذه الجريمة والمتبوع بالدليل، وشرع لانقضائها سبلاً عديدة وعليه فإنّنا نستظهر الموضوع كالآتي:
 مشروعية ستر مقترف جريمة الزنا.
 الإخبار عن جريمة الزّنا كشرط لقيام الدعوى أو المتابعة.
 طرق انقضاء دعوى الزنا.

الفـــرع الأول: مشــروعيــة ســتر مقتــرف جريمــة الزنـــا.
إن الإسلام أمر بالستر على الأعراض حتى لا تشيع الفاحشة بين المجتمع لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (من ستر عورة مسلم ستر الله عورته يوم القيامة)، والستر قد يكون من الإمام أو القاضي، أو من المسلم لغيره أو من المسلم لنفسه.
أولا: ســــتر الإمـــام لمقـــترف جريمـــة الزنــا
اتفق العلماء على أن الجريمة التي لم يصل خبرها إلى الحاكم لا يقام من أجلها حد، وأن الجريمة التي علم بها الحاكم ولم تثبت لديه بالإقرار أو بشهادة الشهود لا يقام الحد عليها، لما روى ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه قال: (قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو كنت راجماً أحداً بغير بينةرجمت فلانة، فقد ظهر منها الريبة في منطقها وهيئتها، ومن يدخل عليها) رواه ابن ماجة. ومعنى ظهر منها الريبة أي أنها كانت تعلن بالفاحشة، ولكن لم يثبت عليها ذلك ببينة أو إقرار.(211)
واتفق العلماء أيضاً على أنّ من اقر بحد من الحدود أمام المحاكم ولم يفسره فلا يطالب بتفسيره وبيانه ولا يقام عليه الحد إن لم يثبت، لما روي عن أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه أنه قال: ( كنت عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءه رجل فقال: يا رسول الله إنيّ أصبت حدًّا فأقمه علي، فلم يسأله، فقال: وحضرت الصلاة فصلّى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام إليه الرجل فقال: يا رسول الله إني أصبت حداًّ فأقم في كتاب الله، قال أليس قد صليت معنا؟ قال بلى، قال فإن الله قد غفر لك ذنبك أو حدك) قال النّووي في شرح مسلم، هذا الحديث معناه أنهَّ فعل معصية من المعاصي الموجبة للتعزير، وهي هنا من الصغائر لأنها كفرتها الصّلاة، ولو أنها موجبة لحد أو غيره لم تسقط بالصّلاة، فقد أجمع العلماء على أن المعاصي الموجبة للحدود لا تسقط حدودها بالصّلاة، لكن القاضي عيّاض حكى عن بعضهم أن المراد الحد المعروف، قال: إنَّما لم يحدّه لأنَّه لم يفسّر موجب الحد، ولم يستفسره النّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إيثارا للسّتر(212).
وقد جاء ماعز إلى النبي  فأقر عنده الزّنا، فرده أربع مرات عسى أن يتوب ويستر نفسه ولا يرجع إليه.

ثـــانـيــا: ستر المسلـــم غيره مــمن اقـــترف جريمة الزنـــا
قال رسول الله : "من رأى عورة فسترها كان كمن أحيا موؤدة " رواه أبو داوود.
وروي عن سعيد ابن المسيب رضي الله تعالى عنه أنه قال: بلغني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرجل من أسلم يقال له "هزال" – وقد جاء يشكو رجلا بالزنا- وذلك قبل نزول حد القذف - : يا هزال لو سترته بردائك كان خيراً لك"(213).وهذا تعبير عن عدم إذاعة هذه الفاحشة واستحباب الستر، فإن رسول الله  يقول: "ومن ستر مسلماً ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة"
وقد أخرج الحاكم والبيهقي في صحيحهما: أنَّ أبا أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه، ارتحل من المدينة المنوّرة إلى عقبة بن عامر- أمير مصر آنذاك - فخرج إليه فعانقه ثم قال: ما جاء بك يا أبا أيوب؟،قال: حديث سمعته عن رسول الله  لم يبق أحد سمعه غيري وغيرك، " من ستر مؤمناً في الدنيا على عورة ستره الله يوم القيامة "، فقال له أبو أيوب: صدقت، ثمَّ قفل راجعاً إلى المدينة.
إنَّ الرّجل إذا رأى الجريمة بعينه مخير في أداء الشَّهادة حسبةً لله تعالى وغيرة على حدوده، ومحارمه أن تنتهك لقوله عليه الصّلاة والسّلام: "لحد يقام في الأرض خير لأهل الأرض من أنَّ يمطروا أربعين صباحاً "(214) أو ترك الشهادة رغبة في ستر أخيه المسلم وعدم إشاعة الفاحشة لأنَّ الله عزَّ وجل يحب الستر على عباده، ويكره إشاعة الفاحشة وفضيحة المسلمين بل نفرّ من شيوع خبرها والحديث عنها، فقال تعالى: "إنَّ الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة".
ويستخلص ممّا سبق أنَّ الستر مندوب في الإسلام، والشَّهادة أولى بالتّرك بالنّسبة إلى من لم يعتد الزّنا ولم يتهتّك به، أمّا إذا وصل الأمر بالفاعل إلى حدّ إذاعته والتّهتك به دون مبالاة فتكون هنا الشّهادة على الزّنا أولى من تركها لأنّ مقصود الشّارع هو إخلاء الأرض من المعاصي والفواحش.(215)

ثـــالثـــاً: ستر المسلـــم نفســـه إذا اقـــترف جريمـــــة الزّنـــا
إنّ على المسلم أن يستر نفسه ولا يفضحها بالحديث عماّ يصدر عنه من إثم أو ذنب من الكبائر، فيعود لله تعالى تائباً من غير مجاهرة بالمعصية.
وروى الإمام مالك في الموطأ عن زيد ابن أسلم أن رسول الله  قال: "يا أيّها الناس قد آن لكم أن تنتهوا عن حدود الله... من أصاب شيئاً من هذه القاذورات فليستتر بستر الله فإنَّه من يبد لنا صفحته نقم عليه كتاب الله"، ومعنى ذلك أنَّ المخطئ بالزّنا لابد أن يكون له بقية من حياء يمنعه المجاهرة بالفاحشة تبجحا في عصيان الله تعالى، واستهتارا بمحارمه، وإلاَّ فإنَّه يكون أشاع الفساد وحرض عليه، وحمل الغير على اقترافه.
وقال رسول الله : " كلّ أمتي معافى إلا المجاهرين، وإنَّ من المجاهرة أن يعمل العبد عملاً بالليّل ثم يصبح وقد ستره الله تعالى،فيقول: يا فلان عملت البارحة كذا وكذا، وقد بات يستره الله عزّ وجلّ، ويصبح يكشف ستر الله عليه عنه"(216)
وعن أرباب الحياء والأدب والذين يذنبون فيندمون ولا يحدّثون النّاس بذلك، فإنَّ رسول الله  قال فيهم: " إنَّ الله يدنى المؤمن يضع عليه كنفه وستره من الناس، ويقرّره بذنوبه فيقول: أتعرف ذنب كذا، أتعرف ذنب كذا ؟ فيقول نعم أي رب، حتّى إذا قرّره بذنوبه ورأى في نفسه أنَّه قد هلك قال: فإنِّي سترتها عليك في الدّنيا، وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم" رواه الإمام أحمد. 

الفـــرع الثــاني: الإخبــار عن جريمـة الزنـا كشرط لقيـام الدعوى أو المتابعة

إنَّ الحاكم أو القاضي يملك وحده إقامة دعوى الزّنا لكونها حداًّ وحقاًّ لله تعالى، وهو لا يسعى – أي الحاكم أو القاضي- إلى فضح الآثمين بقدر ما يراعي السّتر إلاَّ من جاهر، لكنّه لا يملك حين يخبر بوقوع هذه الفاحشة إلاّ التّصدّي لها وتحريك الدّعوى والمطالبة بالّدليل عليها، والإخبار هنا يشكل شرطاً يقيد به الإمام أو القاضي في إقامة دعوى الزّنا، وله هو الآخر مصادر نبينها، ونتناولها كالآتي:
1- الإخبار عن طريق شهادة الشّهود.
2- الإخبار عن طريق الإقرار.
3- الإخبار عن طريقتين معاً: الإقرار والشّهادة.
4- الإخبار عن حمل امرأة لا زوج لها.
5- الإخبار عن طريق الزّوج.
6- علم القاضي بالزّنا دون إخبار من أحد.

أولاً: الإخبــــار عن طـــريق شهادة الشهــــود
لكلّ إنسان شهد فاحشة الزّنا أن يتقدم بنفسه، أو رفقة الزّوج إلى الإمام أو القاضي مخبراً بما رآه، وهنا فقط تقوم الدعوى، والتي يختص بها الإمام دون غيره، والمتفق عليه أن الشّهادة على الزّنا لا تستلزم قيام دعوى سابقة لها، إذ يجوز للشهود التّقدم إلى القاضي بالشّهادة دون أن تكون دعوى الزنا قائمة، ويترتب على تقدمّهم بالشّهادة قيام هذه الدّعوى ويحتج الفقهاء في هذا الوجه بقضية أبي بكرة حيث شهد هو وأصحابه على المغيرة من غير تقدم دعوى ، وبقضية " الجارود " حيث شهد هو وآخر على قدامة ابن مضغون بشرب الخمر، ولم تكن هنالك دعوى قائمة.
والعلّة في عدم اشتراط قيام الدعوى في الزّنا أنَّ الحد في الزّنا حق لله تعالى، لا حق فيه لأحد من الآدميين فيدعيه، ولو توقفت الشّهادة على قيام الدعوى لما أقيمت الشهادة ولا الدّعوى(217).
إن الشهادة بالزّنا وهي طريق لإخبار الإمام أو القاضي بوقوع جريمة الزّنا فهي ذاتها شرط وقيد عليه، ووسيلته التي يقيم بها الدّعوى، وهي بالتّالي لا تقبل من أيّ كان، فقد وضعت الشّريعة الإسلامية مجموعة من الشّروط هي بمثابة قيود أخرى تحد من اللّجوء إلى القضاء، ومن الإخبار والكشف عن جريمة الزّنا، وعلى هذا فرضت شروطا تتعلّق بشخص الشّاهد ، وأخرى تتعلّق بمضمون شهادته، ولهذا فإنّه حتى تكون الشّهادة صحيحة مقنعة للقاضي، يشترط أن يتوفر في الشّاهد – بصفة عامة مايجب توفّره في كل شهادة أيًّا كان موضوعها- أي البلوغ، العقل، العدل، الإسلام، وانتفاء موانع الشّهادة كالقرابة والعداوة والتّبعية وكذا الشّروط الخاصّة بالشّهادة على الزّنا أي الذكورة، الأصالة، عدم تقادم الحد، وأن يكون عدد الشّهود أربعة، أمّا عن الشّروط المتعلّقة بمضمون الشّهادة المدلى بها إلى القاضي فهي أن تكون هذه الشّهادة مبيّنة لماهية الزّنا، وكيفيّة ووقت ومكان وقوعه، وعن المزنى بها – كما يراه البعض- وعلى القاضي أن يستفصل الشّهود في هذا كلّه ليصل إلى حقيقة الأمر(218)، وإن كنّا سابقاً بيّنّا بأنّ السّتر على الشّريك في هذه الجريمة أولى من السّؤال عنه، وكما يشهد على الزّنا يشهد أيضاً على الإحصان كما سيأتي بيانه لاحقاً عند الحديث عن مسألة إثبات الزّنا في الشّريعة الإسلامية.
وبناءاً على ما ورد فإنَّ على القاضي أن يستفصل كل مسقطات الحد أيضاً، كما يفعل بشأن طرق إثبات الجريمة، وعليه أن يتحرَّى عدالة الشّهود، وصحة عقولهم وأبصارهم، وانتفاء العداوة بينهم وبين المشهود عليه، وغير ذلك مما ترد به الشّهادة، حتى يأتي حكمه صحيحاً.
وإنَّ أداء الشّهادة لا يلزم القاضي بشيء إذا لم يقتنع بصحّتها، فإن اختلف الشّهود – مثلاً في وصف الفعل أو في زمانه أو مكانه إختلافا بينا رفضت شهادتهم-، وقد اختلف الفقهاء في حكم الشّهود في هذه الحالة، البعض يرى حدّهم إذا لم تكمل الشّهادة بأربعة أو إذا لم تقبل فهم قذفة ويرى البعض الآخر أن لا يحدّوا وقد أدّوا الشّهادة حسبة لله تعالى، ويرى آخرون أن تكون شبهة تدرأ الحد عن الشّهود.
ويستخلص مما سبق أنَّ شروطاً وقيوداً أخرى أضيفت على قيد الإخبار بالزّنا، وذلك صوناً لأعراض النّاس، حتّى تصبح بمنأى عن الاتهام الباطل، لأنَّ نتائجها وخيمة، ولنا في حادثة الإفك واتهام السّيدة عائشة – رضي الله عنها- بالزّنا عبرة، حيث عٌدَّ ذلك عند الله عظيماً، ولذلك شرّع الله عزَّ وجل حد القذف الذي يقف بالمرصاد لكلّ من أخبر عن وقوع جريمة الزّنا ولم يكتمل ثبوتها لدى القاضي، فكان حقاًّ أن يردع من شهد على إنسان زوراً وظلماً وقد مسَّه في شرفه وعفّته.
ثـــانياً: الإخبـــار عن طريق الإقرار
من مظاهر التّوبة إلى الله عزّ وجل أن يعترف المخطئ بذنبه، ويبدي استعداداً لتحمّل الجزاء المقرّر شرعاً، وهذا قمّة الإذعان والخضوع لله تعالى، لأنه يشكل إيماناً صادقاً بوعيد الله، بأنَّ عذاب الآخرة أعظم من عذاب الدّنيا، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك أن يأتي من اقترف جريمة الزّنا معترفاً إلى الإمام أو القاضي طالباً تطهيره بتنفيذ الحد عليه، وهنا يقيم الإمام الدّعوى بعد التّأكد من جدّية صاحبها، ثم بعدها يحاول درء الحد بكل شبهة تبدو له ممكنة بكثرة السّؤال والاستفسار، وإمهال المقر وتمكينه من مراجعة نفسه، وقد يعرض الإمام تماماً عن هذا الخبر، وعن المقر على نفسه، فلا يقيم الدّعوى لما ينتج عن ذلك من عقوبة قاسية قد تسلّط على المقر، لكنّه إذا رأى من هذا الأخير جدية، أقام الدّعوى، وتبين رجاحة عقل المُقر، وإدراكه لمعنى الزّنا ونتائجه، ومن احتمال أيّة شبهة قد تدرأ عنه الحد.
وقد روي عن أبي هريرة، قال: أتى رجلٍِ من الأسلميين وهو ماعز، رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم وهو في المسجد، فقال: يا رسول الله إنِّي زنيت، فأعرض عنه فتنحَّى تلقاء وجهه فقال: يا رسول الله إنّي زنيت، فأعرض عنه حتَّى ثنا ذلك أربع مرّات، فلمَّا شهد على نفسه أربع شهادات دعاه رسول الله  (أبك جنون؟) قال لا، قال: (أحصنت؟)قال نعم، فقال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: (أرجموه).
وقد اعتبر مالك والشّافعي أنَّ الإقرار مرّة واحدة كافِ ولا يشترط التّكرار لأنَّ إعراض رسول الله  على ماعزٍ عائد لكونه استنكر عقله، ولذا أرسل لقومه مرّتين يسألهم عن عقله حتّى أخبروه بصحّته فأمر برجمه، وما يدعم ذلك حادثة أخرى حين قال: (واغد يا أنيس إلى امرأة هذا فإن اعترفت فارجمها)، فعلّق الرّجم على مجرّد الاعتراف، ويتبين من هذا أنَّ رسول الله  لم يكن ليسأل الزّاني عن شريكه في الفاحشة، ولكنّه إذا صرّح بذلك من تلقاء نفسه سعى إلى شريكه فسأله.
وعلى القاضي – بعد التّأكّد من صحّة العقل- أن يسأل المقر عن ماهية الزّنا وكيفيتة ومكانه وزمانه، فإذا تبين من ذلك على وجه يجعله مسؤولاً جنائياً سأله إن كان محصّناً أم لا، فإن اعترف بالإحصان سأله عن ماهيته، ويشترط أن يكون الإقرار صحيحاً كما تم تبيانه سابقاً.
وللحصول على الإقرار فإنّه لا يصح للقاضي أن يحتال لافتكاكه، وليس له أن يشجع مقترف فاحشة الزّنا على الإقرار، ولا بأس من أن يظهر الكراهة للإقرار كما فعل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام حين أعرض عن ماعز وقد أتاه مقراًّ، وقد كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه يقول: (اضربوا المعترفين ) أي بالزنا .
وعن مكان الإقرار، فيشترط أبو حنيفة أن يكون في مجلس القضاء، فإن أقر في غير مجلس القاضي فلا تقبل الشهادة على الإقرار، في حين ذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد إلى أنه لا يشترط الإقرار في مجلس القضاء، فيجوز أن يحصل فيه أو في غيره من المجالس، فإذا حصل في غيره يشهد به الشهود في مجلس القضاء.
وقد اختلف الأئمة الثلاثة (مالك والشافعي وأحمد) في حالة إنكار الإقرار بعد ذلك أمام القاضي مع وجود شهود يشهدون بحصول الإقرار خارج مجلس القضاء، فرأى مالك أن الشهادة على الإقرار تقبل، فإذا أنكر حصول الإقرار اعتبر إنكاره رجوعا(219)، في حين يرى الشافعي قبول الشهادة على الإقرار، فإن أنكر حصول الإقرار منه لم يقبل إنكاره، أمَّا إن أكذب نفسه في إقراره اعتبر تكذيبه رجوعاً عن الإقرار(220)، ويرى أحمد قبول الشهادة بالإقرار إذا صدقهم أربع مرات أمَّا إذا أنكر أو صدّقهم دون أربع مرات، فإنكاره هنا يعد رجوعاً، ولأن تصديقهم لا يكفي مرة واحدة لأن الإقرار عند أحمد يشترط فيه أن يكون أربع مرات(221).
ويلاحظ أن الإقرار عند مالك والشافعي يثبت بشهادة شاهدين فقط .
والإقرار عموما حجة في حق المقر تسمح بمتابعته وحده ولا تتعداه إلى شريكه إلاَّ إذا كشف عنه، وأقر هذا الأخير بذلك.

ثـــالثـــاً: الإخبار عن طريقين معـاً (الإقرار والشّهادة)
يحدث أحيانا أن يخطر أو يخبر القاضي بجريمة الزنا عن طريقين، أي أن يقدم عليه أناس يشهدون على جريمة الزنا، ويأتي من اقترفها معترفاً، وقد لا يأتي فيؤتى إليه ويسأل فيعترف، وهنا تجتمع الشهادة والإقرار، غير أننا هنا نميزكما فعل الفقهاء بين حالتين الأولى وهي الشهادة المتبوعة بالإقرار، والثانية الإقرار المتبوع بالشهادة.
ويترتب على ذلك في الحالتين قيام دعوى الزّنا، ومتابعة الزاني المشهود عليه،غير أنَّ الفرق يظهر واضحاً في حالة الرّجوع عن الإقرار في ظل وجود دليل آخر وهو البينة، كما سيأتي تفصيله لاحقاً في أسباب انقضاء دعوى الزّنا. 

رابعــــاً: الإخبـــــار عن حــمل امرأة لا زوج لها
إنّ ظهور الحمل في امرأة غير متزوجة، أو التي لا يعرف لها زوج أو الغائب عنها زوجها مدة أطول من الحمل، عُدَّ قرينة على الزّنا، ويلحق بها من تزوجت بصبي لم يلحق الحلم، أو بمجبوب، ومن تزوجت بالغاً فولدت لأقل من ستة أشهر، والدليل على ذلك قول عمر بن الخطاب بأن الرجم واجب على كل من زنى من الرجال والنساء إذا كان محصنا، إذا قامت بينة، أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف، وروي أن عثمان بن عفان، همّ برجم امرأة ولدت لستة أشهر كاملة، فقال له علي بن أبي طالب: ليس لك عليها سبيل لقوله تعالى: "وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهراً" .
ولدى استطلاعنا لرأي العلماء لم نجد منهم من اعترض على اعتبار إخبار الإمام أو القاضي بظهور الحمل في امرأة غير متزوجة – ومن يدخل في حكمها- مبرّراً لقيام دعوى الزّنا، لكنّهم اختلفوا في اعتباره سبباً كافياً لاستمرار الدّعوى ودليلاً مقنعاً لتوقيع الحد.
فهناك من اشترط لاستمرارها دليلاً آخر كالبينة أو الإقرار مع انتفاء كل شبهة، وهناك من لم يشترط ذلك، كما سيأتي بيانه بشيء من التفصيل عند الحديث عن القرائن كدليل إثبات لجريمة الزنا في الشريعة الإسلامية.

خــــامساً: الإخبار عن طريق الزوج
تجيز الشريعة الإسلامية للزوج (الزوج أو الزوجة) المضرور، أن يتقدم بشكواه ضد زوجه الآخر الذي زنى، وبمجرد إخبار الإمام أو القاضي فإن دعوى الزنا تقوم على يديه، فيسرع إلى المطالبة بدليل الإثبات لما ادعي به، وعليه يتعين على الزوج أن يدعم شهادته على زوجته بالزنا بالبينة أو الإقرار، لذا سنميز هنا بين حالتين: الأولى وهي التي يستطيع فيها الزوج ذلك، والثانية هي التي يعجز فيها الزوج عن ذلك.

1- تدعيم الزوج شهادته بالبينة أو الإقرار كشرط لاستمرار دعوى الزنا
إذا قذف الزوج زوجته بالزنا بأن أخبر الإمام أو القاضي فإنّ الدّعوى تقوم، ولكي تستمر حتى تنتهي بحكم لا بد عليه أن يدعّمها بالبينة، أو أن المرأة تسأل عسى أن تقرمن تلقاء نفسها، فإن كان الدّليل أقيم الحد.
وعن أبي واقد الليثي أنّ عمر بن الخطاب أتاه رجل وهو بالشام، فذكر له انّه وجد مع امرأته رجلاً، فبعث عمر بن الخطاب أبا واقدٍ الليثي إلى امرأة هذا الرجل يسألها عن ذلك، فأتاها وعندها نسوة حولها،فذكر الذي قاله زوجها لعمر بن الخطاب، وأخبرها أنّها لا تؤاخذ بقوله، وجعل يلقنها أشباه ذلك لتنزع فأبت أن تنزع، وتمت على الاعتراف، فأمر بها عمر بن الخطاب فرجمت(222).

2- عجز الزوج عن تدعيم شهادته بالبينة أو الإقرار وأثره على استمرار دعوى الزّنا:
إنَّ استمرار دعوى الزنا قائمة تحتاج إلى دليل آخر يقوم إلى جانب شهادة الزوج، وقد روي عن رسول الله  أنّه قال لهلال بن أمية لما قذف بامرأته شريك بن شحماء – أي اتهمها بالزنا معه-: (البيّنة وإلاّ حد ظهرك)(223) ، وروي عنه أنه قال: (أربعة شهداء، وإلا حد في ظهرك)(224). 
وعليه فإنه إذا لم يتوفر الزوج على البينة أو الإقرار فإنَّ الدّعوى مآلها الانقضاء، ولمّا كان هذا الأمر يولد في نفس كل مسلم غيور الإحساس بالمهانة والرّغبة في فراق هذه المرأة فراق عزة وشرف، فقد أباح الله عزّ وجل (اللعان) بقوله تعالى: " والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلاَّ أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنّه لمن الصّادقين والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين..." وقد نزلت هذه الآية في حق هلال بن أمية وهو أول رجل لاعن زوجته في الإسلام.
وقال رسول الله  حينها: " إن أتت به على الصّفة الفلانية فهو لزوجها هلال بن أمية " ولماّ أتت بالولد على الوجه المكروه قال رسول الله  : " لولا الأيمان لكان لي ولها شأن ".

سادساً: علم القاضي بجريمة الزنا دون إخبار من أحد
قد يتصادف أن يعلم القاضي خارج مجلس القضاء بواقعة الزّنا، فيشاهدها أو يسمع إقرار مرتكبها، وهذا بدون شك يدفع للتساؤل عن مدى تأثير علم القاضي في إقامة الدّعوى، ومن بعد ذلك الحكم فيها على أساس ما علمه؟! لذا نتطرق لهذه المسالة من خلال نقطتين: (علم القاضي عن طريق مشاهدته جريمة الزّنا، علم القاضي عن طريق سماع إقرار مرتكب جريمة الزّنا خارج مجلس القضاء).

1- مشاهدة القاضي للزنا:
اختلف الفقهاء في حكم مشاهدة القاضي لحادث الزّنا وقت وقوعه، وهل يقضي في ذلك بعلمه، وكانوا ثلاث فرق:

الفريق الأول: 
وهو جمهور الفقهاءّ، فقد اعتبروا القاضي كغيره من الأفراد لا يجوز له أن يتكلم بما شهده ما لم تكن لديه البينة الكاملة، ولو رمى القاضي زانياً بما شهده لكان قاذفاً يلزمه حد القذف، ولا يجوز له أيضاً العمل به –أي بعلمه- وحجتهم في ذلك ما روي عن أبي بكر رضي الله تعالى عنه: (لو رأيت رجلاً على حدِّ لم أحدّه حتى تقوم البينة عندي)، ويعتبرون أن القاضي قد يشهد على الزّنا رفقة ثلاثة آخرين على أن يتنحى عن الفصل في القضية.
ويتبين مما سبق أنّ جمهور الفقهاء يتفق على أنه لا يجوز للقاضي أن يقيم دعوى الزّنا على أساس علمه الخاص، إلاّ أنه قد يخبر بالجريمة، فيكون شاهداً يسري عليه ما يسري على سائر الشهود، وبهذا لا يكون له حق إقامة الدّعوى والسير فيه ولا الفصل، وتصير إلى قاضٍِ آخر.

الفريق الثاني: 
وهو رأي المذهب الشافعي، ويقوم على جواز أن يحكم القاضي بعلمه لما رواه أبو سعيد الخدري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يمنع أحدكم هيبته الناس أن يقول في حق إذا رآه أو علمه أو سمعه)

الفريق الثالث:
وهو ما جاء به الظاهريون، وهم يرون أن على القاضي أن يحكم بعلمه في الدّماء والقصاص والأموال والفروج والحدود سواء علم بذلك قبل ولايته أو بعد ولايته، وأن علمه أقوى من الإقرار والبينة، وحجتهم قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوّامين بالقسط شهداء للناس)(225).

2- سماع الإقرار بالزّنا خارج مجلس القضاء:
يرى مالك وأبو حنيفة وأحمد أن القاضي إذا سمع الإقرار بالزنا خارج مجلس القضاء فليس له أن يقضي على أساسه، وبالتالي لاحق للقاضي في إقامة الدعوى ما لم يخبر من أحد غيره، أو تقوم لديه البينة أو يعترف لديه الجاني.
أمَّا الشاّفعي ففي مذهبه رأيان: أرجحهما يرى أن لا يقضي القاضي على أساس ما رآه أو سمعه، والثاني يرى أصحابه عكس ذلك(226).

الفـرع الثالث: طـــرق انقضــاء دعــوى الزّنــا
لمّاَ كان هناك شروط وأسباب لقيام دعوى الزنا واستمرارها لغاية الفصل فيها، هناك أسباب ودواعي لانقضائها، فمن الأسباب ما يمنع السّير في الدّعوى من أساسها وبالتّالي عدم مساءلة الجاني في موضوع اقتراف جريمة الزّنا، وأسباب تظهر يوم المحاكمة فيسقط بها حد الزنا، ومن هذه الأسباب ما يلي:
1- الرجوع عن الشهادة.
2- الرّجوع عن الإقرار.
3- الرّجوع عن الإقرار في حالة اجتماع الإقرار والشهادة.
4- تجريح الشهود .
5- فقر شهادة الزوج على زوجته بالزنا إلى دليل آخر.
6- التقادم.
7- وفاة الجاني.
8- ثبوت الشبهة.

أولاً: الـــرجوع عن الشهـــادة
لكل من أتى الإمام أو القاضي شاهداً على وقوع جريمة الزنا أن يتراجع عن شهادته مدّعياً أنّه كان على وهم أو شك أو غلط أو إكراه، أو كان غير عادل، وللرجوع عن الشّهادة آثار تتعلق بوقف المتابعة أي دعوى الزّنا، وبالتّالي سقوط الحد، وأخرى تتعلق بجزاء الراَّجع عن شهادته والمتمثلة في حد القذف.
ويرى مالك انّه إذا كان الرّجوع قبل الحكم، فيحد جميع الشّهود حد القذف ولو كان الرجوع من أحدهم فقط لأنََّ الشّهادة لم تكتمل(227). وتسقط هنا دعوى الزّنا والحد المترتب عنها، أمَّا إذا كان الرّجوع بعد الحكم سواء كان قبل التنفيذ أو بعده فإنّه يحد الشّهود الرّاجعون عن شهادتهم.
ويرى أبو حنيفة أنّه إذا كان الرّجوع عن الشّهادة قبل الحكم أو بعده حدَّ الشّهود جميعاً، وقال زفر يحد الرّاجع وحده، وهنا توقف المتابعة –دعوى الزّنا- ويدرأ الحد ويرى الإمام أيضاً أنَّه إذا كان الرّجوع بعد الرّجم فعلى من تراجع ربع الدّية وعليه حد القذف، في حين يرى زفر انَّه لا يحد.
ويرى الشّافعي أنَّ الرجوع في الشهادة شبهة ظاهرة تمنع التنفيذ والأولى أن تنقضى الدّعوى، وسواء نفذ الحد أم لم ينفذ فإنَّه يقع على الرّاجع حد القذف، أمَّا إذا كان الرّجوع في الشهادة بعد الرّجم، فعلى الشّهود القود إذا تعمّدوا في شهادتهم ما يوجب القتل، وعليهم الضّمان في حالة الخطأ(228). 
وعند أحمد فإنّ رجوع شاهد أو أكثر يوجب حد القذف على جميع الشّهود في أصح الروايتين، أما الرواية الثانية فإنّها تشجّع على الرّجوع في الشّهادة قاصدة مصلحة المشهود عليه، لكون حد القذف لا ينبغي أن يكون حائلاً دون الرّجوع، فتعتبر الرّاجع عن الشّهادة بمثابة التاّئب، فيسقط عنه الحد في حين يحد باقي الشّهود، ومهما يكن فإنَّ المقصود ممّا سبق هو انقضاء الدّعوى قبل الحكم، وسقوط الحد بعد الحكم وقبل التنفيذ.
وفي المذهب الزّيدي، فإنَّ رجوع شاهد أو أكثر قبل الحكم أو بعده يبطل شهادته، وعليه فإنَّ الرّجوع قبل الحكم يترتب عليه انقضاء دعوى الزّنا بالنّسبة للمشهود عليه، ويقع حد القذف على الشّهود، أماَّ إذا كان الرّجوع بعد الحكم فيسقط الحد ويحد الشّهود، أمَّا إذا كان الرّجوع بعد تنفيذ الحكم فيجب على الشّهود القصاص(229).
ويرى الظّاهريون أنَّ رجوع الشّاهد عن شهادته قبل الحكم يبطل الشهادة، ويترتب عليه بالتالي انقضاء دعوى الزنا، أمّا رجوعه عنها بعد الحكم فيؤدي إلى فسخ الحكم، دون وجوب حد القذف على الشّهود، لأنّهم –أي الظَّاهريون- يميزون بين القاذف بالزّنا والشّاهد على الزّنا كما سيأتي بيانه لاحقاً عند الحديث عن الشّهادة كدليل إثبات في الشّريعة الإسلامية.

ثـــانيا: الـــرجوع عن الإقـــرار
إنَّ الرّجوع عن الإقرار يوقف المتابعة في دعوى الزّنا، ويصح الرّجوع عن الإقرار قبل القضاء وبعده، وقبل التنفيذ وأثناءه، فإذا رجع عن إقراره أثناء تنفيذ عقوبة الزّنا أوقف التنفيذ، والرّجوع عن الإقرار له أمارات، فقد يكون صريحاً كأن يكذّب نفسه في إقراره وقد يكون دلالة كهرب المرجوم أثناء الرّجم أو الجلد، فإن هرب لم يؤخذ ثانية للتنفيذ، وما يؤكّد ذلك في الشّريعة أنّ ماعزاً لماَّ هرب تبعه النّاس بالرّجم حتىّ قتلوه، فلماّ ذكر ذلك للنّبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم قال: (هلاّ تركتموه)، وهذا دليل على أن الهرب يعد رجوعاً عن الإقرار، وفي الرّجوع إسقاط للحد.
وكما يصح الرجوع عن الإقرار بالزّنا يصح الرّجوع عن الإقرار بالإحصان، فإذا أقر شخص بأنه زنا وهو محصن و أقيمت الدّعوى على أساس ذلك فله أن يرجع عن إقراره بالإحصان وأن يثبت على إقراره بالزّنا.

ثـــالثـــا: الـــرجوع عن الإقرار في حالة اجتمـــاع الإقرار والشهـــادة
قد تقام دعوى الزنا عن طريقين، أي بإقرار الجاني وشهادة الشهود يتقدمون إلى الإمام أو القاضي معلنين ذلك، غير أن الفقهاء يميزون بين حالة يسبق فيها الشهود إلى القاضي ثم يعترف المشهود عليه، وحالة يسبق فيها الجاني إلى الاعتراف ثم يتبعه الشهود إلى ذلك، وإن كان الأمر واضحا في قيام الدعوى إلا أنه يبدو محل خلاف بخصوص انقضاء الدعوى إذا تراجع المشهود عليه عن إقراره.

1- الرجوع عن الإقرار في الحالة التي سبقت فيها الشهادة الإقرار:
ومعناه اجتماع الشهادة مع الإقرار في حالة سبق فيها الشهود المشهود عليه(المقر) إلى القاضي، ثم عدل هذا الأخير عن إقراره، وقد اختلف الفقهاء في حكم رجوعه.
حسب أبو حنيفة فإن الحد يسقط إذا رجع عن الإقرار سواء كان رجوعه صريحا أم دلالة، والأولى أن تنقضي الدعوى من أصلها إذا أخذنا برأي الإمام.
حسب مالك وأحمد فإن الجاني إذا تمت عليه البينة وأقر على نفسه إقرارا صحيحا بالزنا ثم رجع عن إقراره لم يسقط عنه الحد ما صحت شهادة الشهود(230)، والأخذ بهذا الرأي يجعل الدعوى- المتابعة- قائمة ما قام الدليل.
حسب الشافعي فإنه يتبين لنا مما ذهب إليه إجمالا أن قيام دعوى الزنا عن طريق إخبار الشهود والمتبوع بإقرار المشهود عليه لا ينال منه العدول عن الإقرار، فلا تنقضي الدعوى ولا يسقط الحد حتى لا يتخذ ذلك ذريعة لإسقاط الحدود.

2- الرجوع عن الإقرار في الحالة التي سبق فيها الإقرار الشهادة:
ومعناه اجتماع الإقرار مع الشهادة في حالة سبق فيها الجاني الشهود إلى الإقرار بالزنا، ثم عدل بعد ذلك عن إقراره، وهنا اختلف الفقهاء، فالبعض يرى أن الرجوع لا يسقط الحد لبقاء حجة البينة، والبعض يرى سقوط الحد لأنّه لا أثر للبينة مع الإقرار، وقد بطل الإقرار بالرجوع، والبعض يرى أن العبرة بالدليل الذي استند عليه الحكم، فإن كان استند على الإقرار والبنية فإن الرجوع لا يسقط الحد، وإن كان استند على الإقرار وحده فإن الرجوع يسقط الحد، في حين يرى البعض الآخر أنه في حالة اجتماع الإقرار مع الشهادة يجب أن يستند الحكم على الشهادة لأن الأمر يتعلق بحد أو حق من حقوق الله تكون فيه البينة أقوى من الإقرار.

رابعـــا: تــــجــــريح الشـهـــود
ويقصد بتجريح الشهود التشكيك في صحة شهادتهم أو في أهليتهم للشهادة، ومن ثم ردهم وعدم قبول شهادتهم، وعليه فإذا نتج عن تجريح الشهود الإنقاص من عددهم فاصبحوا أقل من أربعة كان هذا سببا لانقضاء الدعوى- المتابعة- وإذ نتناول هذه المسألة فإننا نتعرض لها من خلال نقطتين أساسيتين:
 عدالة الشهود والتحري عنهم.
 أسباب تجريح الشهود.

1- عدالة الشهود والتحري عنهم:
يرى أبو حنيفة والظاهريون أن العدالة تفترض في الشاهد حتي يثبت جرحه، أي أن الشاهد عدل مقبولة شهادته، ما لم يجرحه المشهود عليه، وذلك دون أن يكون على القاضي أن يتحرى عن عدالته، وحجة أبي حنيفة ما روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم( الناس عدول بعضهم على بعض، إلا محدودا في قذف)، وما ورد في رسالة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى أبى موسى الأشعري: (....والمسلمون عدول بعضهم على بعض إلا مجريا عليه شهادة زور، أو مجلودا في حد، أو ظنينا في ولاء أو قرابة)، أما حجة الظاهريين فإنهم يعتبرون المسلمين عدولآ إلا من كان فاسقا، والفاسق عندهم الذي يأتي الكبائر لقوله تعالى: " أِن ْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَــائِــرَ مَـا تُــنـــْهُــونَ عَنْه ُنُــكَفَـــــرْ عَنْكُــمْ سَيِئاتِكُمْ " (231)
ويرى المالكيون والشافعيون والحنابلة والزيديون ومعهم أبو يوسف ومحمد من فقهاء المذهب الحنفي أن يقوم القاضي من تلقاء نفسه بالتحري عن عدالة الشهود حتى ولو لم يقم المشهود عليه بتجريحهم لأن أساس القضاء شهادة العدل، ومتى جرح الشهود انقضت الدعوى ونجى المشهود عليه من حد الزنا.

2- أسباب تجريح الشهود:
مهما اختلف الفقهاء في تعديد أسباب تجريح الشهود، فهي تنصب إما على الطعن في أهلية الشاهد أو في مضمون شهادته ولهذا يكون الحديث على ذلك من خلال قسمين:

أ‌- أسباب التجريح المتعلقة بالشاهد:
وهي ما تعلق بـ: البلوغ، العقل ، العدالة، الإسلام، الذكورة، الأصالة.

ب‌- أسباب التجريح المتعلقة بالشهادة:
وهي ما تعلق بـ: القرابة، العداوة، التبعية، تقادم الشهادة، العدد، اختلاف الشهود في وصف أركان الجريمة، التهمة.
ويرجع تقدير صحة الشهادة، وكذا تجريح المشهود عليه في الشاهد للقاضي وحده، ومتى انتهى الأمر إلى رد شاهد أو أكثر فالإنقاص من عدد الشهود أدى ذلك إلى انقضاء دعوى الزنا.

خامسا: فقر شهادة الزوج - على زوجته بالزنا- إلى دليل آخر
إن إخبار الزوج أو شكواه أمام الإمام أو القاضي باقتراف زوجته جريمة الزنا يقيم الدعوى, لكن استمرارها يظل مرهونا بتدعيم شهادة الزوج بالبينة أو الإقرار وإلا انقضت دعوى الزنا.
وأمام هذا القيد فإن الشريعة الإسلامية جعلت منفذا آخر للزوج، وهو اللعان والذي حكمه عائد لله تعالى وحده، وقد اتفق جمهور الفقهاء بأن ما حدث لهلال بن أمية كان سببا في تشريع اللعان في الإسلام، إذ عجز عن تقديم ما يثبت صحة ادعائه على زوجته.

ســـــادســـــا: التـقــــــادم
من المعروف أن تقادم واقعة الجريمة يفضي إلى انقضاء الدعوى عموما، لكن هذا ليس دوما مطلقا، ولما كانت دعوى الزنا تقام عادة بشهادة الشهود أو إقرار الجاني، لا بد أن نميز هنا بين أثر تقادم الشهادة وكذا أثر تقادم الإقرار على قيام دعوى الزنا واستمرارها، وبعد ذلك على الحد المقرر شرعا لها.
1- أثر التقادم على الشهادة:
انقسم الفقهاء إلى فريقين، فريق يقول بسقوط الشهادة بالتقادم، وآخر لا يقول بها.
‌أ- الفريق الأول: القائلون بالتقادم سببا لرد الشهادة المتأخرة وانقضاء الدعوى:
حسب أبي حنيفة وأصحابه أبو يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن، فأنه يشترط لقبول الشهادة على الزنا أن لا يكون حادث الزنا قد تقادم، وحجتهم في ذلك أن الشاهد مخير بين أداء الشهادة حسبة لله تعالى لقوله جل شانه: (وأقيموا الشهادة لله) وبين أن يستر على الحادث لقوله  : " من ستر على أخيه المسلم ستر الله عليه في الآخرة "، ويدل كلامه بعد سكوت على حمله الضغينة على غيره، ومن ثم ترد شهادته، وقد روي عن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه أنه قالأيما قوم شهدوا على حد لم يشهدوا عند حضرته، فإنما شهدوا عن ضغن ولا شهادة لهم) (232)، ولم ينكر أحد من الصحابة هذا على عمر فيكون بذلك إجماعا.
وعليه يستخلص مما سبق أن التقادم وإن كان لا يؤثر على الجريمة فهي قائمة مهما مر عليها من زمن، لكن التقادم له أثره على الشهادة إذا تأخر تقديمها عن الوقت المناسب، وبالتالي ترفض كدليل إثبات، ومن ثم تنقضي دعوى الزنا بها ما لم تقترن بإقرار.
غير أنَّ أبا حنيفة يستثني من ذلك - أي التقادم- كل شهادة قدم صاحبها عذرا ظاهرا على التأخير بها، كمرض الشاهد مثلا، على أن يخضع قبول هذا العذر لتقدير القاضي.
وعن مدّة التقادم فإنّ أبا حنيفة لم يقدّرها، وترك الأمر للقاضي يقدّرها حسب الظروف والأحوال، وإن كان بعض الفقهاء تجّرؤوا وذهبوا إلى تحديد مدّة التّقادم بشهر وستة اشهر( 233 )
‌ب- الفريق الثاني: الرّافضون التقادم سببا ( لرد الشهادة المتأخرة ولانقضاء الدعوى):
ذهب مالك والشافعي وأصحابهما، ومعهم الزيديون والظاهريون إلى عدم الاعتراف بالتقادم، وهم بذلك يقبلون الشهادة المتأخرة كسبب لقيام دعوى الزنا لا انقضائها.
أمّا في مذهب الامام أحمد، فإنَّ هناك رأيان، رأي يتّفق مع ما ذهب إليه أبو حنيفة وأصحابه، ورأي آخر هو المعمول به في المذهب يتفق مع رأي مالك والشّافعي.
2- أثر التقادم على الإقرار:
لم يختلف فقهاء الأمة على تنوع مذاهبهم في قبول الإقرار بجريمة قديمة، ومن ثم فلا أثر عندهم للتقادم على الإقرار، وبالتالي فإن دعوى الزنا تقوم مع الإقرار ولا تنقضي مهما مر من زمن على وقوع الجريمة( 234 ) . 

ســـــابعــــاً: وفــــاة الجانــــــي
إنَّ دعوى الزّنا تنقضي بمجر د وفاة الجاني في جريمة الزّنا، وتوقف جميع الإجراءات التي تكون قد بدأت قبله، فليس في الشّريعة الإسلامية ما يجيز محاكمة الأموات ومعاقبتهم، كما كان يحدث مع بعض الحكام في بعض عصور التّاريخ(235).
ثـــــامنـــا: ثبــوت الشّبهـــة
إنَّ من مبادئ الإسلام السّتر ونبذ إشاعة الفاحشة، ولذلك يتوجب على القاضي البحث بكثرة السّؤال والاستفسار للمقر بالزّنا، وللشّهود أيضاً تنقيباً عمَّا يمكن أن يشكّل شبهة تكون صالحة لدرء الحد، فإن ظفر بها أو أعين على الظفر بها فقدَر صلاحيّتها لدرء الحد فقبلها، فهنالك فقط تسقط دعوى الزّنا وتنقضي، ونجد حجتنا في ذلك إكثار النبي عليه الصّلاة والسّلام في سؤال ماعز، وكذا قوله: (إدّرؤوا الحدود بالشّبهات..) . 


























المطلب الثاني: إثبات جريمة الزنا في الشريعة الإسلامية

بالرجوع إلى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية في باب إثبات جريمة الزنا نجد اختلافا كبيرا بينها وبين القانون، إذ نجد أن الشريعة تتشدد في إثباتها إذ حصرها في أدلة خاصة هي: الشهـادة الإقرار، والقرائن واللعان وتبدو أهمية هذا التشدد في ناحتين:
الأولى: أن الستر مطلوب في جريمة الزنا وهذا مصداقا لقوله : "من أصاب من هذه القاذورات شيئا فليستر بستر الله فان من يبد لنا صفحه نقم عليه كتاب الله ".

الثانــــية: أن شدة العقوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية – رجم المحصن وجلد غير المحصن تجعل التشدد في الإثبات واجبا كي لا يقتل الناس جزافا ويؤيد ذلك قوله  : " ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات"(355) .
وسنتكلم فيما يلي عن أدلة إثبات جريمة الزنا الواحد تلو الآخر.

الفــرع الأول: الشهـــادة
الشهادة لغة، هي البيان أو هي الأخبار القاطع، وهي القول الصادر عن علم حصل بالمشاهدة، ولهذا يقال أنها مشتقة من المشاهدة التي هي المعاينة وقيل أيضا أنها مشتقة من معنى الحضور( يقول الرجل شهدت مجلس فلان أي حضرت).
أما الشهادة شرعا: فهي أخبار صدق أو هي أخبار بحق للغير على أخر سواء كان حق الله تعالى أو حق غيره ناشئا عن يقين لاعن حسبان وتخمين.(356)

وقد اتفق جميع الفقهاء على أن الزنا يثبت بالشهادة وان العدد المشترط في الشهود أربعة بخلاف سائر الحقوق لقوله تعالى: " وَالَذِين َيِــرْمُونَ الُمــحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَ لَمْ يــَأْتُــو بِــأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَــاِجْلِدُهُمْ ثــَمَانِـــينَ جَلْدَةً "، كما جاء في حديث لرسول الله  عن أبى هريرة: أن سعد بن عبادة قال لرسول الله : " أرأيت لو أنى وجدت مع امرأتي رجلا، أمهله لآتي بأربعة شهداء؟ فقال رسول الله: نعم "(357). وهذا الشرط أي يشهد أربعة على واقعة الزنا هو من الشروط الخاصة التي يجب أن تتوفر في الشهادة بالرنا وعليه نتطرق فيما يلي إلى الشروط العامة للشهادة وكذا الشروط الواجب توفرها في الشهادة في جريمة الزنا كما تتطرق إلى دور القاضي ومدى اقتناعه بالشهادة لتخلص في الأخير إلى مسالة رجوع الشاهد على شهادته في جريمة الزنا وكذا تحديد مسئوليته.

أولا: الشروط الواجب توفرها في الشهادة

1. الشروط العامة للشهادة: للشهادة شروط عامة يجب أن تتوفر أيا كان موضوعها وهذه الشروط هي:

‌أ- البلوغ: يشترط في الشاهد أن يكون بالغا، فإذا لم يكن كذلك فلا تقبل شهادته، ولو كان في حالة تمكنه من أن يعي الشهادة ويؤديها، وذلك مصداقا لقوله سبحانه وتعالى: اِسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَينِ مِنْ رِجَالِكمُ ْ، فَاِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَاْمرَأَتَان مََِمَــنْ تَــرْضَونَ مِنْ الشُهَدَاءِ الآية 07 من سورة البقرة 283.
وعليه فالصبي ليس من الرجال وليس ممن ترضى شهادته(258). إذا فالقاعدة العامة في الشريعة لا تقبل شهادة من هو دون البلوغ ، إلا أن مالكا يرى استثناء من هذه القاعدة أي قبول شهادة الصبيان بعضهم على بعض في الجراح بشروط خاصة أهمها أن يكون الشاهد مميزا، وأن لا يحضر الحادث كبير، كما يشترط أن تكون الشهادة قبل أن يفترقوا وذلك لان الظاهر صدقهم فان تفرقوا لم تقبل شهادتهم لأنه يحتمل أن يلقنوا وهذا الاستثناء أيضا قال به أحمد(359).

‌ب- العقل: يشترط في الشاهد أن يكون عاقلا.
والعاقل من عرف الواجب عقلا، والضروري وغيره، والممكن والممتنع، وما يضره وما ينفعه غالبا، فلا تقبل شهادة مجنون ولا معتوه، إلا انه تقبل شهادة ممن يجن أحيانا في حالة إفاقته.
‌ج- الحرية: لا تقبل شهادة العبد لقوله تعالى:  ضَرَبَ الله ُمَثَلاًَ عَبْدًا َ مَــمْلُوكًا لاَ يَــقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْئٍِ فلا يقدر العبد على الشهادة.(360)

‌د- العدالة: يلزم في الشاهد أن يكون عدلا وهو أن تكون حسناته اكثر من سيئاته وهذا يتناول اجتناب الكبائر وترك الإصرار على الصغائر(361). ولا خلاف في اشتراط العدالة في سائر الشهادات وهذا مصداقا لقوله تعالى:  وَاشْهِدُوا ذَوِي ْعَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ  وقوله أيضا عز وجل  إِذْ جَــاءَكُــمْ فَــاسِقٌ بِنَبَأٍ فــَتَـبيََنُوا .

كما جاء عن الرسول  قال: " لا تجوز شهادة خائن ولا خائنة ولا ذي غمر(362) على أخيه، ولا تجوز شهادة القانع(363) لأهل البيت "، وفي رواية أخرى: " لا تجوز شهادة خائن ولا خائنة ولازان ولازانية ولا ذي غمر على أخيه ".(364)

‌ه- الحفظ: يشترط في الشاهد أن يكون قادرا على حفظ الشهادة، وفهم ما وقع بصره عليه، مأمونا على ما يقول فان كان مغفلا لم تقبل شهادته، ويلحق بالغفلة كثرة الغلط والنسيان إلا أنه تقبل شهادة من يقل غلطة لأن الكل معرض للغلط.(365).

‌و- الكلام: يشترط في الشاهد كذلك أن يكون قادرا على الكلام، فان كان اخرس فقد اختلف في قبول شهادته، ففي مذهب مالك يقبلون شهادة الأخرس إذا عرفت إشارته وفي مذهب احمد لا يقبلون شهادة الأخرس ولو فهمت إشارته، إلا إذا كان يستطيع الكتابة فأدى الشهادة بخطه، وفي مذهب أبي حنيفة لا يقبلون شهادة الأخرس سواء كانت بالإشارة أو بالكتابة، أما الشافعية فهم على خلاف في قبول شهادة الأخرس.

فمنهم من قال أن إشارته كعبارة الناطق في نكاحه وطلاقه، فكذلك في الشهادة، ومنهم من قال لاتقبل لان اشارته اقيمت مقام العبارة في موضع الضرورة وقد قبلت في النكاح والطلاق للضرورة لانهما لايستفادان الا من جهته، ولاضرورة تدعو لقبول اشارته في الشهادة لانها تصبح من غيره بالنطق ومن ثم لاتجوز اشارته.

‌ز- الرؤية: وقد اختلف الائمة في شهادة الأعمى فبقبل المالكية شهادة الأعمى في الأقوال ولو كان قد تحملها بعد العمي مادام فطنا لاتشتبه عليه الأصوات ويتيقن المشهود له والمشهود عليه، فإن شك في شيئ من ذلك لم تجز شهادته، أما شهادة الاعمى في المرئيات فلا تقبل الا ان يكون تحملها بصيرا ثم عمى، أما الحنفية فلا يقبلون شهادة الاعمى لأن أداءها يحتاج الى ان يشير الشاهد الى المشهود له والمشهود عليه، ولأن الاعمى لايميز الا بالنغمة وفي تميزه شبهة، وهم لايقبلون شهادة من كان اعمى وقت اداء الشهادة ولوكان بصيرا وقت تحمل الشهادة اما الشافعية فيجيزون شهادة الاعمى في بعض المسائل كالنسب والموت لان طريق العلم به السماع، والاعمى كالبصير في السماع ولايجيزون ان يكون شاهدا في الافعال كالقتل والغضب لان طريق العلم بها البصر، أما أحمد فيجيز شهادة الاعمى كلما يتيقن الصوت، أي انهم يجيزون شهادته في الأقوال مطلقا، أما في الافعال فيجيزون شهادته في كل ما تحمله قبل العمى، إذا عرف المشهود عليه باسمه ونسبه(366).
‌ح- الإسلام: (367) يشترط في الشاهد ان يكون مسلما فلا تقبل شهادة غير المسلم سواء كانت الشهادة على مسلم أوغير مسلم الا ان هذا الاصل له استثناءات نوردها مايلي:

• الاستثناء الأول: شهادة غير المسلمين بعضهم على بعض.
لايقبل المالكية والشافعية شهادة غير المسلمين بينما الحنفية فيقبلون شهادة الذميين والحربين على مثلهم وهذا ما يراه كذلك ابن تيمة.(368)

• الاستثناء الثاني: شهادة غير المسلمين على المسلمين في الوصية حال السفر: يرى المالكية والحنفية والشافعية الا تقبل شهادة غير المسلم في هذه الحالة وحجتهم ان من لاتقبل شهادته على غير الوصية لاتقبل في الوصية كالفاسق اما الحنابلة فيرون انه اذا شهد بوصية المسافر الذي مات في سفره شهود من غير المسلمين قبلت شهادتهم إذا لم يوجد غيرهم.

• الاستثناء الثالث: شهادة غير المسلم على المسلم عند الضرورة اذ يجيزمالك شهادة الطبيب غير المسلم حتى على المسلم للحاجة وهذا الاستثناء الوحيد في مذهبه أما بقية الفقهاء فلا يقبلون شهادة عير المسلم.

‌ط- موانع الشهادة: 

 القرابة: تمنع القرابة من قبول الشهادة عند مالك من ذلك أنه لايقبل شهادة الأبوين لأولادهما، ولا شهادة الاولاد لابويهما ولا يقبل شهادة الزوجين احدهما للآخر، أما ابو حنيفة فيقبل شهادة الاصل لفرعه والفرع لأصله واحد الزوجين للاخر، أما الشافعية فلايقبلون بشهادة الوالدين للاولاد وان نزلوا ولا شهادة الاولاد للوالدين وأن علوا، أما شهادة احد الزوجين للآخر فلا مانع منها عند الشافعية، أما الحنابلة فلا يقبلون شهادة عمودي النسب بعضهم لبعض من والد وان علا ولا من جهة الام وولد وان نزل من ولد البنين والبنات، كذلك لاتقبل شهادة احد الزوجين لصاحبه(369).

 العداوة: يرى جمهور الفقهاء أن شهادة العدو على عدوه لا تقبل إذا كانت العداوة لأمر من أمور الدنيا، أما كانت العداوة غضبا لله فانها لاتمنع من قبول الشهادة (370).

 التهمة: وهي أن يكون بين الشاهد والمشهود له ما يبعث على الظن بأن الشاهد يحابي الشهود له بشهادته او ان يكون للشاهد مصلحة تعود عليه من اداء الشهادة كشهادة الشريك لشريكه، والخادم لمخدومه، والعامل لرب العمل(372).

2. الشروط الخاصة للشهادة في الزنا: 
يشترط ان تتوفر في شاهد الزنا بالاضافة للشروط العامة شروط خاصة هي:

أ- ان يكون عدد الشهود أربعة:
لاخلاف في ان الزنا لايثبت الا بشهادة اربعة شهود ، يؤكد ذلك قوله تعالى(( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتو ا باربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة)) وقوله ايضا(( واللاتي ياتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن اربعة منكم)) وقوله ايضا(( لولا جاؤا عليه باربعة شهداء فاذا لم يأتوا بالشهداء فاولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون)) 2 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للذي قذف امرأته(( ائت باربعة شهداء يشهدون على صدق مقالتك والا فخذ في ظهرك))(373) .
واذا قل عدد الشهود عن اربعة فلاتقبل شهادتهم ولايقام حد الزنا على المشهود عليه اتفاقا، وانما يعاقب هؤلاء الشهود ويقام عليهم حد القذف(374)، فإذا شهد ثلاثة وقال الرابع رايتها في لحاف واحد، ولم يزد عليه يحد الثلاثة حد القذف ولاحد على الرابع لانه لم يقذف، وان شهد شهود دون اربعة في مجلس الحكم بزنا حدوا بالاتفاق حد القذف لان عمر حد الثلاثة الذين شهدوا على المغيرة بالزنا(375).
الا ان الحنفية استثنوا حالة اللواط وقالوا يكتفي فيها بشاهدين فقط وذلك لان اللواط عندهم لايعتبر زنا موجبا للحد وانما معصية تستوجب التعزيز(376).

ب- استثناء الزوج: يرى الامام ابو حنيفة امكانية ان يكون الزوج واحدا من الشهود الاربعة، اما باقي الائمة ونقصد مالكا والشافعي واحمد فيرون انه يشترط ان يكون الشهود اربعة غير الزوج، ورأيهم هو الراجح ذلك ان الزوج اذ يقذف بالزنا يكون متهما في شهادته(377) ويفرق ابن حزم بالنسبة لشهادة الزوج بين امرين:

 اذا كان الزوج قاذفا: قلا بد من اربعة شهود سواه والا اقيم عليه حد القذف الا اذا لاعن زوجته.

 اذا جاء شاهدا: فإذا جاء الزوج شاهدا فان كان عدلا ومعه ثلاثة عدول فشهادته تامة وعلى المشهود عليه حد الزنا(378).


ج: الذكورة: يشترط جمهور الفقهاء في شهود الزنا ان يكونوا رجالا كلهم ولايقبلون في الزنا شهادة النساء واشتراط الذكورة كان ايضا محل اتفاق الائمة الاربعة على ان اشتراط الذكورة اذا كان له محل في شهادة الاثبات فلا محل لاشتراطه في شهادة النفي وعليه فيجوز ان يكون شهود النفي من النساء(379) والحكمة من استثناء النساء من الادلاء بشهادتين في جريمة الزنا هي ابعادهن عن مواقف الفواحش والجرائم، وان يكن دائما غافلات عن القبائح لايفكرن فيها(380).

د- الاصالة: وقال بهذا الشرط ابو حنيفة فهو يشترط الاصالة في الشهود أي ان يكون الشاهد قدرأى بنفسه، فلاتكفي شهادة شاهد على شاهد او ما يعرف بالشهادة السماعية، والعلة في ذلك هي قيام الشبهة في صحة الشهادة المنقولة، والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات كما هو معروف(381).
أما مالك فلا يشترط الاصالة في الشهود، فتجوز عنده الشهادة على الشهادة وهذا في الحدود وغير الحدود كما يقبل كتاب القاضي الى القاضي في الحدود وغير الحدود ويشترط في مذهب مالك ان ينقل عن كل شاهد اصيل شاهدان ويجوز ان ينقل الشاهدان عن شاهد واحد او عن اكثر من شاهد، ولكن لايجوز بأي حال ان ينقل شاهد واحد عن شاهد اصيل ولو مع يمين المدعي، ويشترط في الشاهدين الناقلين ان لايكون احدهما شاهدا اصيلا كان يشهد شخص على معاينة الجريمة ويشهد مع غيره على شهادة اخر عاين الجريمة(382).
أما الشافعية فالأصل عندهم ان الشهادة على الشهادة تجوز في حقوق الادميين وفيما لايسقط بالشبهة من حقوق الله تعالى، لان الحاجة تدعو لذلك عند تعذر شهادة الاصل بالموت والمرض والغيبة، اما الحدود الخالصة لله تعالى ومنها الزنا ففيها قولان: احدهما انه يجوز فيها الشهادة على الشهادة لانه حق يثبت بالشهادة فجاز ان يثبت الا بما يؤكدها ويوثقها والشهادة على الشهادة فيما من الشبهة ما يمنع من التاكيد والتوثيق وهذا هو الراي الراجح في المذهب.
أما أحمد فيرى ان الشهادة على الشهادة لا تقبل إلا في حق يقبل فيه كتاب القاضي الى القاضي وترد فيما يرد فيه، ولايقبل كتاب القاضي عند احمد في حد الله تعالى كالزنى(383)
هـ- أن تكون الشهادة في مجلس واحد:
يشترط كل من مالك وابي حنيفة وأحمد أن يتقدم شهود الزنا بشهادتهم في مجلس قضائي واحد الا انه ليس من الضروري عند احمد ان ياتي الشهود مجتمعين ، فيصح ان يأتوا متفرقين مادام مجلس القضاء منعقدا ، فاذا انقضى المجلس فلاتقبل شهادة المتاخر منهم، واعتبر من ادى الشهادة قاذفا مادام ان عددهم اقل من اربعة اما مالك وابو حنيفة فيشترطان تجمع الشهود عند بدء الشهادة فان جاءوا متفرقين يشهدون واحدا بعد الاخر لاتقبل شهادتهم ويحدون وان كثروا، اما الشافعية فيستوي عندهم ان ياتي الشهود متفرقين او مجتمعين وان تؤدي الشهادة في مجلس واحدا او اكثر من مجلس، وحجتهم ان الله تعالى قال ( لولا جاءوا عليه باربعة شهداء) فذكر الشهود ولم يذكر المجلس(384).

ز: ان لايتقادم الحد:
ان من خصائص الشارع الاسلامي انه لاينقب عن الجرائم ولا يتجسس عليها حماية للمجتمع وذلك مصداقا لقوله تعالى قي سورة الحجرات(( يأيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولاتجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا، أيحب احدكم ان ياكل لحم اخيه ميتا فكرهتموه ، واتقوا الله)).
وعلى هذا سار الفقهاء المسلمون في تطبيق الحدود، فقرروا ان الشهادة لا تسمع اذا حدث فيها تقادم(385) وقد اختلفوا في هذا الامر اختلافا كبيرا فيرى كل من مالك والشافعي واصحابهما انه لايوجد تصادم في الشهادة فهم يقبلون الشهادة المتاخرة ولايردونها لقدمها.
اما ابو حنيفة فيشترط لقبول الشهادة ان لايكون حادث الزنا قد تفادم الا ان ما يجب الاشارة اليه ان الحنفية لايجعلون للتقادم اثرا على الجريمة فالجريمة قائمة مهما تقادم عليها العهد ومن الواجب ان يعاقب مرتكبها، ولكنهم يجعلون للتقادم اثرا على الشهادة بحيث اذا تاخرت الشهادة عن الوقت المناسب ردت للتهمة، ورد الشهادة يؤثر بطريق غير مباشر على الجريمة اذ لايعاقب الجاني لانعدام الادلة.
ولايمنع التقادم عند ابي حنيفة من قول الشهادة الا اذا كان تاخر الشاهد في التقدم بشهادته لغير عذر ظاهر، فان كان التاخر في الشهادة بعذر ظاهر قبلت كبعد المسافة عن محل القاضي او كمرض الشاهد او غير ذلك من الموانع الحسية، الا ان ابا حنيفة لم يقدر مدة التقادم وترك الامر للقاضي يقدره طبقا لظروف كل حالة ولكن هناك بعض من الفقهاء قدروا التقادم بشهر وقدره البعض الاخر بستة اشهر(386).
أما مذهب أحمد فله رايان: احدهما يتفق مع رأي أبي حنيفة والثاني يتفق مع راي مالك والشافعي وهو الراي المعمول به في المذهب.





ثانــيا: دور القاضي ومدى اقتناعه بالشهادة

1- دور القاضي مع شهود الزنا:
اذا اجتمعت الشروط السابقة في الشهود، وشهدوا عند القاضي سألهم عن ما هبة الزنا، وكيفيتة ومكانه وزمانه والمزني في بها.
أما سؤاله عن ماهية الزنا، فلانة يحتمل أن يريد غير الزنا الموجب للحد، كالزنا بالعين أو باليد.
واما سؤاله عن كيفية الزنا، فلانه يحتمل ايريد الجماع فيما دون الفرج كالمفاخذة.
واما سؤاله عن مكان الزنا فلانه يحتمل انه زنى في دار الحرب .
واما سؤاله عن زمان الزنا فلانه يحتمل ان يشهد بزنا متقادم واما سواله عن المزني بها، فلانه يحتمل ان تكون الموطوءة ممن لايجب الحد بوطئها ، كالموطوءة بشبهة(387).
2- اقتناع القاضي بصحة الشهادة:
فضلا عما تقدم لابد من ان يقتنع القاضي بصحة الشهادة ليحكم بالعقوبة فاذا لم يقتنع بصحة الشهادة كما لو اختلف الشهود في وصف الفعل او في زمانه اختلافا يدل على الكذب او كذب البعض فانه يطرح الشهادة ولا يأخذها(388)، وقد حاول بعض الفقهاء في كتبهم ان ياتوا على اهم وجوه الاختلاف بين الشهود من ذلك ان يشهد اثنان انه زنى بها في هذا البيت، ويشهد اثنان انه زنى بها في بيت اخر، او ان يشهد اثنان بانه زنى بها في بلد غير البلد الذي شهد صاحبهما، او ان يختلفوا على اليوم او الشهر او السنة التي وقع فيها الزنا. فان كان هذا الخلاف فالجميع قذف عند مالك وعند بعض فقهاء المذهب الشافعي او احمد وعند زفر من الفقهاء المذهب الحنفي بينما يرى ابو حنيفة وبعض الفقهاء من مذهب الشافعي واحمد ان لااخذ عن الشهود لانهم كملوا الاربعة(389).
3- علم القاضي:
اذا شهد القاضي حادث الزنا وقت وقوعه فليس له ان يقضي بعلمه هذا ما يره جمهور الفقهاء وبهذا قال مالك وابو حنيفة واحمد والراي من الشافعية وحجتهم قوله تعالى (( استشهدوا عليهن اربعة منكم))(390) وقوله(( فاذا لم ياتوا بشهداء فاولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون))(391) ولان القاضي كغيره من الافراد لايجوز له ان يتكلم بما شهده مالم تكن لديه بينة كاملة والا كان قاذفا يلزمه حد القذف واذ كان قد حرم على القاضي النطق بما يعلم فاولى ان يحرم عليه العمل به.
كما يستدلون أيضا بما روى أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بقوله(( لو رأيت رجلا على حد لم أحده حتى تقم البينة عندي))
وعندهم ان القاضي اذا شهد الحادث ومعه ثلاثة غيره فله أن يتنح عن القضاء ويشهد فإذا لم يتنحى عن القضاء فليس له ان يعتبر علمه متمما لشهادة الثلاثة(393).


ثالثا: رجوع الشاهد عن شهادته في جريمة الزنا:

الاصل ان الشاهد الذي يرجع في شهادته يعزر وذلك في جميع الجرائم عدا جريمة الزنا فاذا رجع فانه يحد حد القذف سواء رجع بعد القضاء او قبله فاذا رجع قبل القضاء فكلامه قذفا لاشهادة الا انه لايقام عليه الحد في الحال لاحتمال ان يصير كلامه شهادة باتصال القضاء بها واذا رجع بعد القضاء فكلامه انقلب قذفا بالرجوع فيحد حد القذف ونفس الشيئ في حالة ما اذا رجع بعد القضاء والتنفيذ سواء اكان المنفذ عليه جلد او رجم .
رابعا: مسؤولية الشهود في جريمة الزنا

قد تترتب على الشاهد مسؤولية ان كان مقصرا او مهملا او شهد بخلاف الحقيقة فان وجد الرجل مثلا محبوبا بعدما رجم فعلى الشهود الدية لانه قد ظهر كذبهم بيقين لان المجبوب ليس له آلة الزنا وان كانت المرأة عذراء وهذا بعدما رجمت ففي هذه الحالة فلا ضمان على الشهود بقول النساء لان شهادة النساء لاتكون حجة تامة في الزام ضمان الحال.
أما إذا نظر إليها النساء قبل إقامة الحد وقلن أنها عذراء فيدرأ عنها الحد لان الشبهة تقوم بقول النساء إذا لا يتصور بقاء العذرية في الزنا الموجب للحد















الفرع الثاني : الاقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرار

على غرار الشهادة ، فان الاقرار يعد الدليل الثاني من ادلة اثبات جريمة الزنا في الشريعة . وقد ذهب فقهاء المسلمين وأئمتهم مذهبين بخصوص عدد الاقرار.
فالامام احمد والامام ابو حنيفة يشترطان لاثبات الزنا بالاقرار ان يقر الزاني بالزنا اربع مرات قياسا على اشتراط الشهود الاربعة ، ولما رواه ابو هريرة حيث قال: اتى رجل من الاسلميين - وهو ماعز- رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في المسجد فقال: يارسول الله اني زنيت . فاعرض عنه . فتنحى تلقاء وجهه فقال: يارسول الله اني زنيت، فأعرض عنه حتى ثنى ذلك اربع مرات ، فلما شهد على نفسه اربع مرات ، دعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال ( أبك جنون))؟ قال : لا . قال: ( ( احصنت))؟ قال: نعم . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ( ارجموه)).(394)
وروى ابو برزة الاسلمي أن ابا بكر الصديق قال لهذا المقر عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ان اقررت اربعا رجمك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا دليل من وجهين احدهما : ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اقره على هذا ولم ينكره ، فكان بمنزلة قوله لانه لايقر على الخطأ. والثاني: ان ابا بكر قد علم ان هذا من حكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولولا ذلك لما تجاسر على قوله بين يديه ، وعلى هذا يجب ان يتعدد الاقرار وان يكون اربع مرات، فان قل عنها فلا يعتبر .
اما المذهب الثاني وهو رأي كل من الامام مالك والامام الشافعي، فقد ذهبا الى امكانية الاكتفاء بالاقرار مرة واحدة ، لان الاقرار اخبار ، والخبر لايزيد بالتكرار ، ولان الرسول قال ( وغدوا يا أنيس الى امرأة هذا، فان اعترفت فأرجمها)). فعلق الرجل على مجرد الاعتراف، والظاهر الاكتفاء بأقل ما يصدق عليه اللفظ وهو المرة الواحدة . اما اعراض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ماعز حتى اقر اربع مرات، فراجع الى ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم استنكر عقله، ولذا ارسل لقومه مرتين يسألهم عن عقله حتى اخبروه بصحته فامر برجمه .(395)
اما بخصوص مجلس الاقارير ، فهل يشترط ان تكون هذه الاقارير الاربعة في مجلس واحد، او يستوي ان تكون في مجالس متفرقة؟ 
بالنسبة للامام ابي حنيفة ، فانه يشترط ان تكون الاقارير الاربعة في مجالس مختلفة للمقر نفسه، ولو حدثت في مجلس واحد للقاضي .
أما الامام احمد، فيستوي عنده ان تكون الاقارير في مجلس واحد او مجالس متفرقة ، فاذا اقر اربع مرات في مجلس واحد او في مجالس مختلفة فالاقرار صحيح(396)




كما يشترط قي الاقرار ان يكون مفصلا ، مبينا لحقيقة الفعل بحيث تزول كل شبهة في الاقرار خصوصا وان الزنا يعبر به عما لايوجب الحد كالوطأ خارج الفرج.
واذا ما اقر الزاني فلا ياخذ اقراره قضية مسلمة. وعلى القاضي ان يتحقق من صحة اقراره ليتحقق اولا من صحة عقله كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ماعز ، اذ قال له: أبك خبل ام بك جنون؟ .فاذا ما تأكد القاضي وتحقق من سلامة عقل الزاني ، سأله عند ئذ عـــــن ما هية الزنا، وكيفيته ومكانه، وعن المزنى بها وعن زمانه فاذا بين ذلك كله ، سأله امحصن هو ام لا؟ . اما التاكد من الزمان فذلك لمعرفة ما اذا كان الزاني قد زنى قبل البلوغ .
كما تجدر الاشارة ايضا الى ان الاقرار حجة قاصرة على نفس المقر لاتتعداه الى غيره. فمن اقر بانه زنى بامراة اخذ باعترافه ، اما المراة فان انكرت فلا مسؤولية عليها ، وان اعترفت هي ، اخذ باعترافها لاباعتراف الرجل ، وذلك ماجرت عليه سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك ما قد رواه ابو داود عن سهل ابن سعد ان رجلا جاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاقر عنده انه زنى بامراة سماها له ، فبعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الى المراة فسالها عن ذلك ، فانكرت ان تكون زنت ، فجلده وتركها (397).
اما ما تعلق بالشريك، فانه لايشترط حضور هذا الاخير في مجلس الاقرار، فلو اقر شخص بانه زنى بامراة غائبة ، اقيم عليه الحد . اما اذا كان الشريك أي المراة المزنى بها حاضرا، واقر الزاني وكذبته هذه الاخيرة أي الشريك، فيؤخذ على اقراره هو ويقام عليه الحد دون شريكه .
الا ان الامام ابا حنيفة فيرى غير ذلك ، اذ لايحد الرجل المقر لان الحد انتفى في حق المنكر أي الشريك، بدليل موجب للنفي عنه فاورثت شيهة الانتفاء في حق المقر لان الزنا فعل واحد يتم بهما، فان تمكنت فيه شبهة تعدت الى طرفيه وهذا لانه مااقر بالزنا مطلقا، وانما اقر بالزنا بفلانة ، بخلاف ما لو اطلق فقال: زنيت ، او اقر وكان الشريك غائبا فان الزنا لم ينتف في حق هذا الشريك بدليل يوجب النفي وهو الانكـار(398).
اولا: احكام الاقرار
يشترط ان يكون الاقرار صحيحا بمعنى ان يصدر من عاقل مختار، فلا عبرة باقرار المجنون او المكره . اما اقرار زائل العقل فيؤخذ به حالة افاقته، اما اذا اقر في افاقته ولم يضف الزنا الى حال الافاقة ، لم يجب الحد لانه يحتمل ان الزنا في حال الجنون ولا يجب الحد مع الاحتمال . كما لاياخذ باقرار النائم لانه مرفوع عنه القلم . كما يشترط ابو حنيفة ان يكون المقر قادرا على النطق ، لان الاقرار عند ه يجب ان يكون بالخطاب والعبارة لابالكتاب والاشارة ، وعنده ان الاخرس لو اقر في كتاب واشار الى صحة صدوره منه اشارة معلومـة لم يقبل اقراره لان الشريعة علقت الحد على البيان المتناهى، والبيان لايتناهى الا بالصريح والاشارة والكتابة بمنزله الكناية. ولكن الائمة الثلاثة يقبلون اقرار الاخرس اذا فهمت اشارته(399).

أما الابصار ، فان الائمة متفقون على انه ليس بشرط في الاقرار اذ يعتد باقرار الاعمى.
اما المجبوب، فلا يتصور وقوع الفعل له لانعدام الالة . والسؤال الذي يطرح بخصوص العنين فهل اقراره يقبل ؟ فقد ذهب العلماء الى قبوله لتصور الزنا منه .
هل يصح التحايل على الاقرار؟:
ذهب الفقهاء الى عدم صحة الاحتيال من طرف القاضي للحصول على الاقرار، اذ ليس له ان يشجع المقر على الاقرار ، ولا بأس من ان يظهر الكراهة للاقرار كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ماعز، حيث اعرض عنه عند اقراره ، وقد كان عمر رضي الله عنه يقول: (( اضربوا المعترفين، أي بالزنا))(400).
ومن احكام الاقرار ايضا في شان جريمة الزنا فانه يشترط في رأي الامام ابي حنيفة ان يكون في مجلس القضاء ، فلا عبرة بالاقرار الذي يكون في غير ذلك . اما الامام مالك والامام الشافعي وكذا الامام احمد فقد ذهبوا مذهبا مغايرا ، اذ يرون انه يجوز ان يكون الاقرار من المقر في مجلس القضاء او في غيره.

ثانيا: الرجوع عن الاقرار:
يرى فقهاء الشريعة انه يصح الرجوع عن الاقرار قبل القضاء وبعد القضاء ويصح قبل الامضاء واثناء الامضاء، فاذا رجع اثناء الامضاء، اوقف تنفيذ العقوبة.
والرجوع عن الاقرار قد يكون صريحا كأن يكذب نفسه في اقراره، وقد يكون دلالة كهرب المرجوم اثناء الرجم او الجلد، فاذا هرب لم يؤخذ ثانية للتنفيذ، والاصل في ذلك، انه لما هرب ماعز، تبعوه حتى قتلوه ، ولما ذكر ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( هل تركتموه ؟ وهذا دليل على ان الهرب دليل الرجوع، والرجوع مسقط للحد.
وفي ذلك يرى مالك وابو حنيفة واحمد مجرد الهرب وقت التنفيذ رجوعا دون الحاجة الى التصريح بالرجوع، اما الشافعية فيرون ان الهرب ذاته ليس رجوعا، ولكنه يقتضي الكف عنه لاحتمال انه قصد الرجوع، فاذا كف فرجع سقط الحد، واذا لم يرجع تحتم تنفيذ الحد.
وكما يصح الرجوع عن الاقرار بالزنا ، يصح الرجوع عن الاقرار بالاحصان، فاذا اقر شخص بانه زنى وهو محصن فله ان يرجع عن اقراره بالزنا وله ان يثبت على الاقرار بالزنا ويعدل عن الاقرار بالاحصان ، فاذا فعل سقط الرجم ووجب الجلد(1).


ثالثا: مسالة اجتماع الشهادة مع الاقرار
اذا اجتمعت الشهادة مع الاقرار ورجع المقر عن اقراره، فهل يسقط الحد ام لا؟
ذهب الامام ابو حنيفة الى ان الشهادة تبطل باعتراف المشهود عليه قبل القضاء اتفاقا .اما اذا كان الاقرار بعد القضاء بالحد على اساس الشهادة، فيرى ابو يوسف سقوط العقوبة لان شرط الشهادة هو عدم الاقرار . فمن يثبت عليه الزنا بشهادة الشهود، ثم اقر فحكم عليه بالعقوبة، يسقط عنه الحد اذا رجع عن الإقرار سواء كان رجوعه صريحا أم دلالة.

ويرى مالك وأحمد أن الزاني اذا تمت عليه البينة واقر على نفسه إقرارا صحيحا ثم رجع عن إقراره، لم يسقط عنه الحد برجوعه لانه ثابت من وجه اخر بشهادة الشهود.


أما مذهب الشافعي، فيرى أنه إذا ثبت الحد بالبينة ثم أقر المشهود عليه، وبعد ذلك عدل عن إقراره، فان عدوله لا يسقط الحد الثابت بالبينة وإلا كان الإقرار ذريعة لإسقاط العقوبات.
وهناك حالة ما إذا اقر بالزنا أولا ثم قامت بينة فرجع عن إقراره: فمن الآراء ما ذهبت إلى أن الرجوع لا يسقط الحد لبقاء حجة البينة، وذهب رأي آخر إلى سقوط الحد بالرجوع لأنه لا أثر للبينة مع الإقرار وقد بطل الإقرار بالرجوع. ويرى رأي آخر العبرة بالدليل الذي استند عليه الحكم فان كان الحكم قد استند إلى البينة والإقرار معا، أو على البينة وحدها، فإن الرجوع لا يسقط الحد. أما إذا استند الحكم على الإقرار وحده، فان الرجوع يسقط الحد. ويرى البعض الآخر أنه عند اجتماع الإقرار مع الشهادة يجب أن يستند الحكم على الشهادة فيما يتعلق بحقوق الله تعالى، لان البينة أقوى من الإقرار. أما فيما يتعلق بحقوق البشر، فيجب أن يستند الحكم على الإقرار لأنه أقوى من الشهادة، ولأن الإقرار في حقوق البشر لا يؤثر على الرجوع (401).











الفرع الثالث: القــرائــــــــــن
إن القرينة المعتبرة في الزنا هي ظهور الحمل في إمراءة غير متزوجة، أو لا يعرف لها زوج، كما يلحق بغير المتزوجة، المراءة التي تزوجت بصبي لم يبلغ الحلم او بمجبوب، او من تزوجت بالغا فولدت لاقل من ستة اشهر(402).

وقد روى علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: " ألا أيها الناس، إن الزنا زنيان، زنا سر، وزنا علانية، فزنا السر أن يشهد الشهود فيكون الشهود أول من يرمي، وزنا العلانية أن يظهر الحبل والإعتراف ".

والحبل ليس قرينة قاطعة على الزنا، بل هو قرينة تقبل الدليل العكسي، فيجوز اثبات ان الحمل حدث من غير زنا ويجب درء الحد عن الحامل كلما قامت شبهة في حصول الزنا، أو حصوله طوعا، فيجب درء الحد إذا كان هناك احتمال بان الحمل كان نتيجة وطأ باكراه او بخطأ.
أو إذا كان هناك احتمال بان الحمل حدث دون إيلاج لبقاء البكارة، إذ قد تحمل المراة من غير ايلاج.
ويرى أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد أنه إذا لم يكن دليل على الزنا غير الحمل، وادعت المراءة انها اكرهت او وطئت بشبهة، فلا حد عليها، فإذا لم تدع إكراها ولا وطأ بشبهة، فلاحد عليها، مالم تعترف بالزنا لان الحد اصلا لايجب الا ببينة او باقرار.
أما مالك فيذهب خلاف ذلك، إذ أن ظهور الحمل في غير المتزوجة يوجب عليها الحد دون حاجة لاقرار منها، وإن إدعاءها الإكراه والوطأ بشبعة لايكفي وحده لدرء الحد عنها، بل عليها أن تقيم الدليل او قرينة كأن تكون قد بلغت عمن أكرهها، او ان اناسا شاهدوها تستغيث(403).











الـــفــرع الرابــع: اللــعــــــــان

هو قيام الزوج برمي زوجته بالزنا أي ينفي الولد عنه ويتهمها بالزنا، وإن هذا الولد ليس من صلبه وهذا اذا كانت وضعت الحمل أو أن هذا الحمل ليس منه اذا كانت حامل لم تضع بعد. بدون ما يكون له اربعة شهود يشهدون بما رماها به والاصل في ذلك الايات القرانية الكريمة رقم: 6-7-8-9 من سورة النور قوله تعالى:  وَالَــذَََََِينَ َيــرْمُونَ اَزْوَاجَــهُمْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ شُهَدَاءَ اِلاَ اَنْفُسَهُمْ فَشَهَادَةُ اَحَدِهِمْ اَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاٍت بِــاللهِ اِنَهُ لَمِنَ الصَادِقِينَ ، وَالَخامِسَةِ أَنْ لَعْنَة اللهِ عَلَيْهِ اِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الكَاذِبِينَ ، وَيَدَرَؤُا عَنْهَا العَذَابَ اَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَرْبَعُ شَهَادَاتٍ بِــاللهِ إِنَهُ لَمِنَ الكَاذِبِيَن، وَالَخاَمِسَةَ أَنْ غَضَبَ اللهُ عَلَيْهَا ِانْ كَانَ مِنَ الصَادِقِينَ .
ويبدأ اللعان بتحليف الزوج بأن يشهد أربع شهادات بالله أنه لمن الصادقين في اتهامه لزوجته بالزنا ونفيه الولد عنه سواء كانت حامل لم تضع بعد أو كانت قد وضعت ويحلف الخامسة على نفسه كذلك ويضيق ان لعنة الله عليه ان كان من الكاذبين فإن حلف وجب على الزوجة أن تحلف فإن إمتنعت أجبرت حتى تحلف، ولايدرؤ عنها العذاب إلا أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله انه لمن الكاذبين وفي الخامسة تحلف على نفسها أن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين.وإن صدقته في إتهامه لها بالزنا أقيم عليها حد الزنا.

وقد ذهب كل من المالكية والحنابلة والظاهرية إلى أن الفرقة تقع بين الزوجين بمجرد الإنتهاء من اللعان فلا حاجة لقضاء القاضي (404).
في حين ذهب أبو حنيفة الى ان هذه الفرقة لاتقع إلا بتفريق القاضي بعد الإنتهاء من اللعان.
ويترتب على اللعان التحريم بين الزوجين ولكنه وقع اختلاف في الرأي حول طبيعة هذا التحريم، فقد ذهب جمهور الفقهاء الى ان الفرقة التي تقع باللعان تكون فرقة مؤيدة.
في حين يرى أبو حنيفة أن الفرقة تقع باللعان توجب حرمة مؤقتة فإذا كذب الزوج نفسه بعد اللعان، اقيم عليه حد القذف ولكنه يراجع زوجته بموجب عقد جديد.
والزوجة يوجب عليها الحد دون حاجة لاقرارها بالزنا وحتى تدرأ على نفسها العذاب أي الحد يجب عليها ان تقيم دليلا أو قرينة على صحة ادعائها انها كانت مكرهة او كان الوطء بشبهة، كأن تثبت انها بلغت عمن اكرهها أو أن أناسا شهدوها متعلقة به تستغيث عقب الاكراه.




المبحث الثالث: جزاء جريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة الاسلامية

إذا ثبتت الجريمة فعندها يجب على القاضي الحكم على المتهم وأن ينفذ العقوبة عليه ودور القاضي في الحدود محدد فلا يملك إذا ثبتت الجريمة أن يعفو أو يزيــــد أو ينقص في العقوبة لان حد الزنا هو حق الله تعالى ولا يحتاج إلى دعوى من أحد، كما لا يسقط بإسقاط أحد، ولهذا لم يربط التشريع الإسلامي الجريمة بالزوج وحده كما فعلت القوانين الوضعية ولم تشترط إقامة الدعوى من الزوج ،كما لم يجعل الزنا الصادر من غير المتزوجة خاليا من العقاب نظرا لأن الجريمة ليست موجهة للزوجية فحسب وإنما هي موجهة ضد المجتمع كله. ومن ذلك سوف نتناول دراسة الجزاء المقرر لجريمة الزنا في القانون والشريعة الإسلامية في مطلبين.

المطلب الأول: عقوبة جريمة الزنا في القانون:

الزنا جريمة تمس المجتمع في صميمه وفي نظمه الإجتماعية القائمة على نواته الأولى وهي الأسرة وهدف المجتمع المحافظة على شرف وكرامة العائلات والحرص على بقائها وكيانها لذلك أفردت التشريعات الوضعية المختلفة في نصوصها القانونية المواد التي تنص على العقاب على جريمة الزنا التي تقع من الزوج أو الزوجة حفاظا على حق النسب وحفظ النسل والأسرة(405).ومن ذلك سوف نتناول عقوبة جريمة الزنا في القانون من ثلاثة نقاط.

الفرع الأول: عقوبة جريمة الزنا في القانون المقارن:

عقوبة جريمة الزنا في التشريع المصري:
ينص قانون العقوبات المصري في المادة:274 منه على ما يلي:" المرأة المتزوجة التي ثبت زناها يحكم عليها بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنتين لكن لزوجها أن يقف تنفيذ هذا الحكم برضائه معاشرتها له كما كانت."
ونجد المادة:275 من نفس القانون تنص” ويعاقب أيضا الزاني بتلك المرأة بنفس العقوبة. 
كما نجد المادة:277 تنص "كل زوج زنى في منزل الزوجية وثبت عليه هذا الأمر بدعوى الزوجة يجازي بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة شهور".
ما يستفاد من هذه النصوص أن القانون يعتبر الزنا موجه ضد الزوجية فالفاعل الأصلي فيه هو الزوجة أو الزوج الزاني أما الطرف الأخرفشريك في هذه الخيانة(406)
ولما كان القانون يعتبر الشريك مساهما في الجريمة فإنه لكي تتحقق جريمة الزنا في حقه يجب أن يكون عالما بإنه يأتي فعل الزنا مع زوجة، فإذا انتفى العلم بذلك أي كان يجهل الرابطة الزوجية فان القصد الجنائي ينتفي ومن ذلك تنتفي الجريمة.

وما يلاحظ كذلك فإن عقوبة الزوج الزاني تختلف عن عقوبة الزوجة الزانية فهذه الأخيرة حسب نص المادة:274 قانون عقوبات تعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد عن سنتين وللزوج أن يوقف تنفيذ العقوبة فهذا الحق مقرر له قانونا دون الزوجة وإذا استعمل حق العفو فان حقه في المطالبة بالانفصال أو الطلاق يسقط، إضافة إلى ذلك فإن وقف تنفيذ العقوبة حصره القانون على الزوجة فقط فلا يستفيد منه الشريك الذي يعاقب بحسب العقوبة المقررة للزوجة الزانية حسب نص المادة:275 قانون عقوبات، وفي حالة ما إذا كان الشريك متزوجا وقامت زوجته بتقديم شكواها، فهنا نكون أمام جريمتين زنا الزوج واشتراك في زنا الزوجة، فيعاقب الشريك في هذه الحالة بالعقوبة المقررة للزوجة الزانية باعتبارها العقوبة الأشد.
وبالنسبة للزوج الزاني فلا يمكن متابعته وشريكته إلابناءا على شكوى من المجني عليها فإذا تمت المتابعة ولم يتم التنازل، فحسب نص المادة:277 قانون عقوبات يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر وهذا بشرط أن تكون الجريمة وقعت في منزل الزوجية حتى تتحقق جريمة الزنا بالنسبة للزوج وشريكته، أما إذا ارتكب الفعل في منزل مملوك لشخص أخر فلا تقع الجريمة كما لو ارتكبت في منزل خليلته التي قامت بشرائه أو تأجيره بمالها(406).
وبالنسبة لشريكة الزوج الزاني فإذا كانت متزوجة وقدمت شكوى ضدها من زوجها، فإنها تعاقب بنص المادة:274 قانون عقوبات"... يحكم عليها بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنتين..." ، أما الزوج الزاني بها فيعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمتها باعتباره شريكا لها طبقا لنص المادة:275 قانون عقوبات: "ويعاقب أيضا الزاني بتلك المرأة بنفس العقوبة".و لاتكون ثمة حاجة لإثبات وقوع الزنا من طرف الزوج الزاني بمنزل الزوجية ولكن إذا تنازل مقدم الشكوى عن دعواه قبل زوجته فعند ئد تنقضي الدعوى قبلها وقبل شريكها، ويكون من المتعين الحكم على الزوج الزاني وشريكته بمقتضى نص المادة:277 قانون عقوبات بناءا على طلب الزوجة وأن يثبت وقوع الزنا في منزل الزوجية(407).

عقوبة جريمة الزنا في التشريع الإنجليزي:
في بداية قيام النظام الجمهوري كانت السلطة الحاكمة في إنكلترا تعاقب على مواقعه المحارم والزنا والإخلال بالآداب العامة، بعقوبة صارمة وشديدة وتقرر لها الإعدام وفي عهد الملكة فكتوريا ألغيت هذه العقوبة القاسية، واصبح فعل الزنا يعامل بتسامح ولين بعيد المدى ،وأصبحت الحرية الجنسية مبالغ فيها وألغيت الدعوى الجنائية عن فعل الزنى وأصبح غير معاقب عليه قانونا حتى وقتنا الحاضر، ولكن بقيت بعض الآثار القانونية للزوج كحقه في طلب فسخ عقد الزواج أو الانفصال عن زوجته أو تعويضه عن الأضرار التي لحقت به من هذا الفعل(408). والمحكمة المختصة بالدعوى المدنية في الزنا هي محكمة الطلاق والقضايا الزوجية.
وفي حالة ما إذا رضى الزوج رضاءا صحيحا وحرا خاليا من كل عيب بزنا زوجته فان حقه يسقط في طلب التعويض أو الإنفصال.

عقوبة جريمة الزنا في التشريع الفرنسي:
كان قانون العقوبات الفرنسي قبل إصلاح سنة 1975 يعاقب على جريمة الزنا سواء وقعت من الزوج أو من الزوجة في المواد:336/337/338/339 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي.
وما يلاحظ على هذه المواد هو أن المرأة تعامل معاملة الرجل من الناحية المدنية بالنسبة لجريمة الزنا(409)، أما من الناحية الجزائية فتكون غير ذلك لأن لتمام جريمة زنا الزوجة يكفي فعل واحد فقط أما بالنسبة للزوج فيشترط لتمام الجريمة إرتكابه لفعل الزنا أكثر من مرة وفي منزل الزوجية.
وبالنسبة للشروع فلا عقاب عليه في قانون العقوبات الفرنسي لأن جريمة الزنا جنحة ولاعقاب على الشروع في الجنح إلا بموجب نص صريح. ولكن بعد التعديل الصادر في 11/07/1975الغى المشرع الفرنسي جريمة الزنا .

الفرع الثاني: عقوبة جريمة الزنا في التشريع الجزائري:
كان قانون العقوبات الجزائري قبل تعديله بموجب القانون رقم:82/04 الصادر بتاريـــخ 13/02/1982 ينص في المادة:339 منه على : "يقضي بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين على كل إمرأة متزوجة ثبت إرتكابها جريمة الزنا.
وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من ارتكب الزنا مع امرأة يعلم أنها متزوجة ويعاقب الزوج الذي يرتكب جريمة الزنا بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على شريكته.
ولا تتخذ الإجراءات إلا بناءا على شكوى الزوج المضرور ".
يستفاد من نص المادة أن العقوبة المقررة للزوجة الزانية" الحبس من سنة إلى سنتين" تختلف عن تلك المقررة للزوج الزاني والتي تكون أخف بحيث يعاقب من ستة أشهر إلى سنة، في حين يعاقب الشريك بنفس العقوبة المقررة للفاعل الأصلي وهذا حسب القواعد العامة.
ولكن بموجب التعديل الصادر بتاريخ13/02/1982 أصبحت تنص المادة339 من قانون العقوبات على مايلي: "يقضي بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين عن كل امرأة متزوجة ثبت ارتكابها جريمة الزنا، وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من ارتكب جريمة الزنا مع امرأة يعلم أنها متزوجة.
ويعاقب الزوج الذي يرتكب جريمة الزنا بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على شريكته"
من نص المادة يتبين أن المشرع الجزائري سوى بين عقوبة الزوج الزاني وعقوبة الزوجة الزانية على عكس ما كان قبل التعديل ونفس العقوبة تطبق على شريك أحدهما ولكن بشرط علمه بالرابطة الزوجية. 

فإن كان يجهل بأنها متزوجة فإن الجريمة تنتفي في حقه نظرا لإختلال أحد أركانها وهو القصد الجنائي ،فلا يعاقب الشريك إذا أقام الدليل على أنه يجهل إن كانت خليلته متزوجة، وللنيابة العامة إثبات علم الشريك بأن خليلته متزوجة(411)، وخلافأ لبعض التشريعات ومنها التشريع الفرنسي والتشريع المصري فإن المشرع الجزائري لم يشترط أن يتم فعل الزنا في بيت الزوجية بالنسبة للزوج حتى تثبت الجريمة في حقه وانه لم يشترط كذلك أن يتم الفعل عدة مرات كما فعل المشرع الفرنسي.
وللإشارة فإن الشروع في جريمة الزنا غير معاقب عليه ذلك انه لقيام جريمة الزنا يشترط الاتصال الجنسي وكذلك لإعتبار أن جريمة الزنا جنحة فلا عقاب على الشروع في مواد الجنح الإ بنص صريح يرد على سبيل الحصر.
الفرع الثالث: العذر القانوني في جريمة الزنا:
يعتبر هذا العذر من الأعذار المخففة في جريمتي القتل العمدي، والضرب والجروح العمدية في التشريع الجزائري بحيث تناول المشرع الجزائري هذا العذر في المادة:279 قانون عقوبات، وهذا تطبيقا للقاعدة العامة أن لاعذر بدون نص قانوني تطبيقا لمبدأ الشرعية(412). بحيث تنص هذه المادة على:" يستفيد مرتكب القتل والجروح والضرب من الأعذار إذا ارتكبها أحد الزوجين على الزوج الأخر وعلى شريكه في اللحظة التي يفاجئه فيها في حالة تلبس بالزنا".
أما المشرع الفرنسي فتناول هذا العذر في نص المادة:324 قانون عقوبات بنصه: "يستفيد من العذر المخفف من فاجأ زوجته حالة تلبسها بالزنا في بيت الزوجية وقتلها فــــــي الحال هي ومـــــن يزني بها"
وبالنسبة للمشرع المصري فتطرق لهذا العذر في نص المادة:237 قانون عقوبات والتي تنص: "من فاجأ زوجته حال تلبسها بالزنا وقتلها في الحال هي ومن يزني بها يعاقب بالحبس بدلا من العقوبات المقررة في المادتين:234و236"
ونلاحظ على هذه التشريعات الثلاثة أنها اتفقت فيما يأتي:
- إشترطها أن تقع جريمة القتل في لحظة المفاجأة بجريمة الزنا أي في الحال.
- وكذلك إشترطها جميعا أن تكون جريمة الزنا في حالة تلبس.
- وأتفقت أيضا في تخفيف عقوبة القتل العمدي في حالة توافر هذا العذر إلى عقوبة الجنحة وهي الحبس.
- وكما اتفقت أخيرا في أن العذر يمتد أثره إلى قتل الشريك في جريمة الزنا أيضا(413) 
يستفاد من هذه النصوص أن المشرع جعل من مفاجأة الزوج زوجته متلبسا بجريمة الزنا وقتلها في الحال هي ومن يزنى بها عذرا مخففا لأن ذلك يعتبر من الأمور الإستفزازية التي تحمل الجاني وتدفعه إلى القيام بأعمال خارجة عن إرادته وبالتالي أوجب القانون تخفيف عقوبة من تتوفر فيه الشروط اللازمة لذلك فجعلها عقوبة جنحية بدلا من عقوبة الجناية في حالة القتل العمد، وذلك مراعاة للظروف النفسية وحالات الغيض في نفسية الجاني الذي انتهك عرضه وشرفه والذي تفاجأ بمشهد الخيانة الزوجية الذي أدى به إلى فقد وعيه، ومن ذلك تقرر له العذر إن هو قتل زوجه ومن يزني معه في الحال.
وتجدر الإشارة أن المشرع الجزائري ، قد خول كلا من الزوجين ، الزوج أو الزوجة بهذا العذر دون غيرهما، بينما قصر المشرعان الفرنسي والمصري هذا العذر على الزوج وحده دون الزوجة، كما أننا نلاحظ أن النص الفرنسي اشترط وقوع جريمة الزنا في بيت الزوجية بينما لم يشترط المشرعان الجزائري والمصري هذا الشرط ،ومعنى ذلك أن العذر يقوم أيا كان مكان إرتكاب جريمة الزنا فيستوي أن يكون منزل الزوجية أو منزل الشريك في الزنا أو في أي محل عام أو خاص أو أي مكان آخر(414).

وعلى العكس من ذلك تماما نجد أن المشرعان السوري والأردني قد ذهبا إلى ابعد من ذلك وتركا المجال مفتوحا وخص بالإضافة إلى الزوج والزوجة أحد المحارم بهذا العذر وهذا ما يتبين من نص المادة:340 قانون عقوبات أردني والتي تنص " يستفيد من العذر المحل من فاجأ زوجته أو إحدى محارمه حال تلبس بالزنا مع شخص أخر واقدم على قتلها أو جرحها أو إيذائها كليهما أو أحدهما.
ويستفيد مرتكب القتل والجرح أو الإيذاء من العذر المخفف إذا فاجأ زوجـــته أو أصوله أو فروعه أو اخوته مع أخر على فراش غير مشروع ".
أما المشرع السوري فنص على هذا العذر في المادة:548 قانون عقوبات: "يستفيد من العذر المحل من فاجأ زوجته أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو أخته في جرم الزنا المشهود في صلات جنسية فحشاء ومع شخص آخر فاقدم على قتلها أو إيذائها أو على قتل أو إيذاء أحدهما بغير عمد.
يستفيد مرتكب القتل أو الأذى من العذر المخفف إذا فاجأ زوجته أو أحد أصولـه أو أحد فروعه أو أخته في حالة مريبة "
يستفاد من هذه النصوص أن المشرعان السوري والأردني لم يقصرا هذا العذر على زنا الزوجة وحدها كما هو حال المشرعان الفرنسي والمصري ولا على زنا أي من الزوجين كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمشرع الجزائري بل تم تمديد ذلك إلى زنا الأصول والفروع من الإناث ، بل والى زنا الأخت أيضا(415)، كما أنهما لم يشترطا إرتكاب الجريمة في منزل الزوجية كما فعل المشرع الفرنسي.
وللإشارة فان كلا من المشرعان السوري والأردني جعلا هذا العذر عذرا محلا في حالة التلبس الفعلي والجرم المشهود ، أما في حالة الريبة والشك في وقوع الزنا أو العلم بوقوعه فجعل هذا العذر عذرا مخففا فقط (416).
وبعد تبيان اوجه الشبه والإختلاف بين معظم التشريعات المقارنة نعود إلى النص الجزائري وهو نص المادة:279 قانون عقوبات الذي يستشف منه انه لكي يتحقق عذر الاستقرار يجب توافر مجموعة من الشروط وهي:
-أن يكون الإعتداء من أحد الزوجين
- مفاجأة أحد الزوجين متلبسا بالزنا
- إرتكاب جريمة القتل أو الاعتداء فورا
- أن يكون الجاني فاعلا أصليا لا شريكا
وهذا ما ذهب إليه المجلس الأعلى في أحد قراراته بتاريخ:03 ديسمبر 1968
"تنص المادة:279 من قانون العقوبات على انه يستفيد مرتكب القتل أو الجــرح أو الضرب من الأعذار إذا إرتكبها أحد الزوجين على الزوج الأخر أو على شريكه في اللحظة التي يفاجئه فيها في حالة التلبس بالزنا.
يستدل من هذه المادة أن الزوج المضرور ذكر أم أنثي يستفيد من العذر القانوني المخفف وفقا لاحكام المادة:283 قانون العقوبات إذا توافرت الشروط الأربعة الآتية:
- حصول قتل عمد أو ارتكاب عمل من أعمال العنف
- أن يكون القاتل أو مستعمل العنف أحد الزوجين
- أن يكون المقتول أو الشخص الذي وقع عليه العنف الزوج الأخر أو شريكه في الزنا.
- أن يرتكب القتل أو العنف حال مفاجأة زوجه متلبسا بجريمة الزنا.
ويعود سبب الإستفادة من العذر المخفف إلى عنصر الإستفزاز الناشئ عن الغضب الشديد الذي اعترى الزوج المضرور وفقده السيطرة على أعصابه عند مشاهدته فجأة زوجه متلبسا بالزنا".(417)

أ-أن يكون الاعتداء من أحد الزوجين:

من نص المادة 279 قانون عقوبات يتبين أن المشرع الجزائري قصر هذا العذر على الزوجين دون غيرهما، أي أن هذا العذر عذر شخصي لصيق بصفة الزوج أو الزوجة فقط ولا يتعداه إلى دون ذلك كالأب أو الأخ أو الصديق أو الخطيب أو المطلق.
وللإستفادة من هذا العذر يجب أن تكون العلاقة الزوجية قائمة بين الزوجين وقت إرتكاب الجريمة كما يستفيد كلا من الزوجين من هذا العذر في حالة الطلاق الرجعي وفي مدة العدة حيث تكون الرابطة الزوجية قائمة.
وبالمقابل فلا يقوم العذر في حالة الخطبة أو في حالة الطلاق البائن، وعلى أي حال يرجع دائما إلى القواعد العامة في قوانين الأحوال الشخصية لإثبات قيام الزوجيـة أو إنتهائها إذا كانت محل خلاف في الدعوى المنظورة(418).
ونلاحظ أيضا أن النص الجزائري قد انفرد دون غيره من التشريعات بإعطاء هذا الحق للزوجين بينما قصرت التشريعات الأخرى الحق في هذا العذر على الزوج دون الزوجة.(419)

ب-مفاجأة أحد الزوجين متلبسا بالزنا:
يتحقق هذا الشرط في حالة وجود أحد الزوجين مع شخص من الجنس الآخر في ظروف وملابسات لا تدع مجالا للشك في وقوع جريمة الزنا وأن يقع ذلك تحت نظر الزوج الأخر عن طريق المفاجأة حتى يستفيد الزوج الجاني من عذر الإستفزاز نظرا لم يتولد لديه من غضب وخروج عن الوعي أمام تلك الخيانة التي لم يكن يتوقعها مما يؤدي به إلى الإقدام على القيام بأفعال مجرمة قانونا ضد الزوج الخائن أو شريكه أو أحدهما فالعذر هنا يقوم على أساس توافر عنصر المفاجأة التي يتولد عنها الاستفزاز والإثارة وعدم ضبط النفس لدى الجاني (420)، ذلك إن هذا الأخير لم يكن يتوقع من الزوج الزاني أن يبيع عرضه للغير، إرضاء لشهوة رخيصة طارئة ، أو يدنس رباط الزوجية المقدس في مقابل لذة عابرة ، أو يخون سر الزواج الطاهر ويدنس شرف الأسرة مدى الزمن بل ويخلط أنسابها لارضاء نزوة جانحة (421).

- وفضلا عن ذلك لكي يعتد بهذا العذر يجب أن يفاجأ أحد الزوجين في حالة لا تدع مجـالا للشك في أن جريمة الزنا قد ارتكبت كما سبق ذكره وأن لا يكون الزوج في حالة انتظار أو ترصد لان يرى زوجه في حالة زنا.
- و لكن إذا كان الزوج متأكدا أو متيقن من سوء سلوك زوجه ويعلم يقينا بأنها تخالط شخصاأخر غيره فمكن لها ليضبطها متلبسة معه وقتلها هي ومن يزني بها فلا يستفيد بالعذر لإنعدام عنصر المفاجأة(422)، ذلك أن سبق الإصرار أو الترصد يمنع قيام العذر المخفف في جريمة الزنا وهذا هو الرأي الأول من الفقه . 
أما الرأي الثاني من الفقه مؤداه أن الزوج يستفيد من العذر في جميع الحالات التي يضبط فيها زوجته متلبسة بالزنا ولو لم تكن في ضبطها أية مفاجأة له أي حتى ولو كان واثقا وعلى علم تام مسبقا من خيانتها له ، ومرد ذلك أن المفاجأة ليس للزوج القاتل وإنما المفاجأة تكون للزوجة الزانية(423).
- أما في حالة العكس من ذلك بحيث يكون الزوج في حالة شك وريب من علاقة زوجته المشبوهة مع شخص أخر، فأراد التأكد بنفسه فإذا به أمام الواقع المرير فضبطها متلبسة بالزنا وقتلها هي ومن يزني بها فهنا بالنسبة لهذا الشرط يكون متوافرا ويستفيد الزوج من العذر المخفف ولو كان القتل قد إقترن بسبق الإصرار أو الترصد ، وبذلك أخذ القضاء في مصر، حيث طبق نص المادة 277 من قانون العقوبات المصري في حق شخص أحسن بوجود صلة غير شريفة بين المقتول وزوجته فاراد أن يقف على حقيقة الأمر، فتظاهر بأنه ذاهب إلى السوق، وكمن في المنزل حتى حضر المقتول وإختلى بالزوجة يراودها عن نفسها ويداعبها إلى أن أعتلاها فعلا فبرز الزوج من مكمنه وانهال عليه طعنا حتى قتله (424).
وفي الأخير نقول أن مشاهدة التلبس بالزنا لاشك تثير الزوج الأخر حتى لو كان علمه بالخيانة يقينا لا يرقى به إلى الشك ، والإثارة والاستفزاز هي علة تخفيف العقاب، فالزوج العالم بالخيانة يثور إزاء مشاهدته حالة التلبس بالجريمة في أغلب الحالات(425).

ج- إرتكاب جريمة القتل أو الإعتداء فورا:
ينبغي أن تقع في الحال فور مفاجأة أحد الزوجين لشريكه متلبسا بالجريمة(426)، وهذه الفورية إشترطها المشرع الجزائري في المادة279 قانون عقوبات بقوله:"... فـي اللحظة التي يفاجئه فيها..." كما عبر عليها المشرع المصري في المادة:237 قانون عقوبات بقولــــــــه:"...وقتلها في الحال..." .وعبر عنها المشرع الفرنسي في نص المادة 324 قانون عقوبات بقول:".. . وقتلها في الحال..."
فإذا وقع الإعتداء بعد مرور مدة زمنية وكان الزوج قد إستعاد هدوءه وأسترد حالته النفسية العادية ، فهنا لانكون أمام عذر الإستفزاز بل أمام حالة إنتقام ،ومثال ذلك إذا سكت الزوج فترة من الزمن على هذه الخيانة بصفة مؤقتة لكي يفسح لنفسه، فرصة التفكير الهادئ في أن ينتقم لشرفه بطريقته الخاصة بتدبير محكم ،فيحزم أمره على قتلهما بعد ذلك في ظروف يرتبها بدقة ويرى أنها تمكنه من الإفلات حتى من العقوبة المخففة لعدم إمكان ضبطه ، أو التعرف عليه عند إرتكاب الجريمة في تلك الظروف(427).
بحيث قضى في مصر بأن زوجا فاجأ زوجته وشريكها متلبسين بجريمة الزنا فهم عليهما وسارع بقتل الشريك، أما الزوجة فقد هربت إلى منزل أهلها، إلا أن الزوج بعد قتل الشريك الزاني تبع زوجته إلى منزل أهلها فبلغه بعد ساعتين وهناك قتل الزوج زوجته الزانية فقضت المحكمة بمعاقبته بعقوبة القتل العادي ولم تطبق عليه العذر المخفف لعدم توافر الركن الأساسي وهو القتل في الحال.
وبالتالي يمكن القول أن العبرة ليست بطول الوقت أو قصره وانما يرتبط توافر العذر بقيام حالة الإثارة النفسية لدى الزوج القاتل واستمرارها إلى وقت ارتكاب القتل(428) ومثال ذلك أن يفاجأ الزوج شريكه في الرابطة الزوجية متلبسا بالزنا ولكنه يتراخى عن إرتكاب فعل القتل أو الضرب أو الجرح بعض الوقت وهذا بسبب انصرافه لإحضار سلاح من إحدى الغرف المجاورة أو من خارج المنزل ليستعمله في ارتكاب الجريمة، فان ذلك لا يمنعه من الإستفادة من العذر المخفف نظرا لكون حالته النفسية لم تهدأ بعد ومازالت ثائرة من لحظة مفاجأة شريكه في الرابطة الزوجية إلى وقت تنفيذ الجريمة.

د- أن يكون الجاني فاعلا اصليا لا شريكا:
يستفيد الجاني سواء كان زوجا أو زوجة من عذر الاستفزاز، لانه هو الذي يصطدم بالمفاجأة لمشاهدته الخيانة الزوجية بحيث يكون في حالة نفسية مضطربة والتي تحمله إلى القيام بأعمال مجرمة قانونا، فإذا اشترك مع الجاني شخص آخرفي جريمة القتل أوالضرب أو الجرح فإنه يستفيد من هذا العذر، ذلك أن الشريك يستمد إجرامه من فعل الفاعل الأصلي ولكن على العكس من ذلك إذا كان الزوج أو الزوجة شريكا في إرتكاب الفعل المجرم فلا يستفيد من هذا العذر كون أن الفاعل الأصلي الذي يستمد إجرامه منه تنتفي فيه صفة الزوج أو الزوجة.
أما إذا كان فاعل آخر مع الزوج أو الزوجة في جريمة القتل أو الضرب أو الجرح فلا يستفيد هذا الشخص من العذر المخفف ذلك أن هذا العذر ظرف شخصي لصيف بصفة الزوج أو الزوجة ولا يمتد أثره إلى الفاعل الأخر معه. 

كما لايستفيد الزوج أو الزوجة من هذا العذر في حالة ما إذا وقع الإعتداء على شخص أخر غير الزاني وشريكه ومهما كان دوره في جريمة الزنا.












المطلب الثاني : جزاء جريمة الزنا في الشريعة الإسلامية

إن الزنا جريمة من أفحش الجرائم وأبشعا, وهي عدوان على الخلق والشرف والكرامة, وتهديد لنظام الأسر والبيوت, ومروج للكثير من الشرور والمفاسد التي تزعزع كيان الأمة, ولأجل كل هذا كان الإسلام حازما إذ جعل الزنا من جرائم الحدود المحصورة والمتمثلة في : الزنا, القذف, السرقة, السكر, المحاربة, الردة والبغي.فعلى من إرتكب جريمة من هذه الجرائم عقوبة محددة قررها الشرع وتسمى بالحد, والمقصود بالحد في الشرع هو:العقوبة المقدرة حقا لله تعالى, لا يزاد عليها ولا ينقص, وهي لا تقبل الإسقاط لا من الأفراد ولا من الجماعة إذا رفعت إلى القضاء, فقد قال النووي:أجمع العلماء على تحريم الشفاعة في الحد بعد بلوغه للإمام, على أنه يحرم التشفيع فيه (429), وكل هذا في سبيل تحقيق النفع للناس, فبردع العصاة يتحقق الأمن لكل فرد على نفسه وعرضه وسمعته وحريته وكرامته, وقد روى النسائي وابن ماجة عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال حد يعمل بـــــه في الأرض خير لأهل الأرض من أن يــمطروا أربعـين صباحا) (430).
ومن منطلق أن الجزاء المقرر للزاني في الشريعة الإسلامية قد أسال الكثير من حبر فقهاء المسلمين ارتأينا خوض الحديث فيه من خلال العناصر التالية:
أولا: التدرج في تجريم الزنا.
ثانيا: أنواع الجزاء (حد الزنا).
ثالثا: تنفيذ حد الزنا وموانعه.
رابعا: حالات إسقاط حد الزنا.
خامسا: عذر الاستفزاز.

الفرع الأول: التدرج في تجريم الزنا.
إن سياسة التجريم التي ينتهجها أي مشرع وضعي تأتي بالتدريج, وهذه السياسة هي نفسها التي سبقت إليها الشريعة الإسلامية في تجريم العديد من الجرائم ومن بينها الزنا.

أولا: نزول الآيتين الخامسة عشر والسادسة عشر من سورة النساء: 
البداية كانت بقوله تعالى " واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم, فإن شهدوا فامسكوهن في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا" _(431), والفاحشة في اللغة هي كل فعل تعظم كراهيته في النفوس, ويقبح ذكره في الألسنة فهي الفعلة القبيحة.
إن هذه الآية هي أول مانزل في ابتداء الإسلام علىماقال عبادة ابن الصامت (432)والحسن ومجاهد وعن معناها: فقد اختلف الفقهاء بالمقصود بكلمة نسائكم, فقال البعض إن المراد بذلك الزوجات واحتجوا بقوله تعالى( الذين يؤلون من نسائهم ترصوا أربعة اشهر) و( الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ), وبهذا يكون أراد الأزواج في الآيتين المذكورتين أنفا فكذلك في هذه الآية.
وقال آخرون : المراد به الجنس من النساء, إذ قال ابن عربي (433)) الصحيح عندي أنه أراد جميع النساء لأن مطلق اللفظ وعمومه يقتضي ذلك .

وقد قال المحققون من علماء المالكية: إن الحكمة من قوله تعالى من نسائكم بيان حال المؤمنات, كما قال تعالى( واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم) يعني المؤمنين .
فمن يأتين الفاحشة من هؤلاء يستشهد عليهن بأربعة شهود عدول فإن شهدوا بذلك يمسكن في البيوت أي يحبسن فيها, وقد اختلف في الامساك, هل هو حد أو توعد بالحد؟ على قولين , قول أنه توعد بالحد , وقول أنه حد , قاله ابن عباس والحسن(434)) وزاد ابن زيد: أنهم منعوا النكاح حتى يموتوا , عقوبة لهم حيث طلبوا النكاح من غير وجهه ثم نسخ ذلك بالحد, وهذا يدل على أنه كان حدا بل أشد , غير أن ذلك الحكم كان محدودا إلى غاية وهو الأذى الذي ورد في الآية السادسة عشر من سورة النساء قال تعالى) واللذان يأتيانها منكم فآذوهما , فإن تابا وأصلحا فأعرضوا عنهما إن الله كان توابا رحيما) , وعن معنى الآية فإنه يقصد بكلمة يأتيانها الفاحشة , وعن معنى كلمة فآذوهما قال قتادة والسدي(435) :أنها التوبيخ والتعيير , وقالت فرقة هو السب والجفاء دون تعيير , وعن ابن عباس: أنه النيل باللسان والضرب بالنعال.



الرأي الأول :
اعتبر القائلون به أن الآية الخامسة عشر من سورة النساء قد نزلت في حق الثيب من النساء , والآية الموالية لها في حق البكر من النساء,. فقد ذهب السدي إلى أن معنى قوله تعالى ( واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم ) هو الثيبات دون الأبكار , وأن قوله تعالــى( واللذان يأتيانها منكم فآذوهما ) إنما جاء حكما في البكرين أي البكر رجلا كان أو امرأة , كما ذهب إلى ذلك أيضا قتادة فقال: كانت المرأة تحبس دون الرجل, لأن الرجل يحتاج إلى السعي والاكتساب, وأنهما يؤذيان جميعا أي الرجل والمرأة . 
وكتعليق على هذا الرأي فقد ذهب الأستاذ أحمد فتحي بهنسي(436)) إلى اعتباره قولا غير سائغ لأحد. 

الرأي الثاني:
وهو ما ذهب إليه الحسن, فقال إن الآية السادسة عشر من سورة النساء والتي جاءت بالأذى نزلت قبل الآية الخامسة عشر من نفس السورة, ثم أمر أن توضع –في التلاوة بعدها فكان الأذى حدا لهما جميعا, والحبس للمرأة مع الأذى. 
وكتعليق على هذا الرأي, فإن الذي يقتضيه ظاهر الخطاب أن يكون ترتيب معاني الآيتين على حسب ترتيب اللفظ, فإما أن تكون نزلتا معا, وإما أن يكون الحبس نزل قبــل الأذى (437) 

الرأي الثالث:
قال به البعض, ومنه مجاهد (438)), ويذهب إلى اعتبار أن الآية ( واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم) في النساء من أحصن منهن ومن لم تحصن, والآية الثانية( واللذان يأتيانها منكم ) في الرجال خاصة, وعليه فحكم النساء الزواني كان الحبس في البيوت حتى يمتن أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا بحكم أخر, وحكم الرجال الزناة كان الأذى (439)).

الرأي الرابع:
فيعتبر القائلون به أن الآية السادسة عشر من سورة النساء قد نسخت الآية التي قبلها, أي أن قوله عز وجل ( واللذان يأتيانها منكم ) ناسخ لقوله تعالى واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم)(440)).



الرأي الخامس:
فيعتبر صاحبه(441) أن آيتي النساء تتحدثان عن حكم السحاق واللواط, وأن حكم الزنا لم يتقرر إلا في سورة النور, وبالتالي أن الآية الخامسة عشر من سورة النساء جاءت بحكم السحاق الذي تفعله المرأة مع المرأة , ويتعين في هذه الحالة توفر أربعة شهود من الرجال حتى تسلط العقوبة على المرأة التي قامت بهذا الفعل, والمتمثلة في حبس المرأة بعيدة عن من كانت تساحقها حتى تموت أو يجعل الله عز وجل لكل منهن سبيلا إلى الخروج من ذلك الحبس بالتوبة أو الزواج المغني عن المساحقة , في حين أن الآية السادسة عشر من سورة النساء جاءت بحكم الرجلان اللذان يأتيان فاحشة اللواط وهو الأذى , وذلك بعد ثبوت الفعل بالشهادة أيضا , لكن إذا تابا وظهر عليهما الندم والصلاح والطهر فإنه يتم الكف عن إقامة الحد عليهما , وحجة صاحب هذا الرأي أن ظاهر النص يذهب إلى ذلك.

ثانيا: الاتفاق على نسخ الآيتين الخامسة عشر والسادسة عشر من سورة النساء :
إن ما تقدم هو أهم الآراء التي أولت الآيتين ، لكن مهما تعددت الاحتمالات حول حكم الآيتين وترتيبهما فإن فقهاء الأمة لم يختلفوا في نسخ هذين الحكمين عن الزانيين ،إذ قال ابن عباس : أنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى بعد ذلك أي بعد آيتي النساء : " الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مئة جلدة ، ولاتأخذ كم بهما رأفة في دين الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم والأخر وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين " ، وبذلك نسخت هذه الآية آية الحبس وآية الأذى اللتين وردتا في سورة النساء ، وقد بينت الآية الأخيرة عقوبة الزنا ،وكان رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – قد قال فيما روى مسلم وغيره عن عبادة ابن الصامت :" خذوا عني ، خذوا عني : قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا ، البكر بالبكر جلد مئة وتغريب عام ، والثيب بالثيب جلد مئة والرجم "،والسبيل الذي نص عليه هذا الحديث هو إشارة للسبيل الذي نصت عليه الآية الخامسة عشر من سورة النساء .

ثالثا: القول بخلاف النسخ " عدم تعارض النصوص " :
ومع اتفاق فقهاء الأمة على النسخ ،فإن هناك من ذهب إلى القول بخلاف ذلك (442) 
أي أن النسخ لا مسوغ له لأنه لاتعارض بين هذه النصوص .

1 – بالنسبة للآية الخامسة عشر من سورة النساء:
فهم يرون أن هذه الآية ذكرت نصاب الشهادة على الزنا، وبينت ما ينبغي عمله بالنسبة للنساء اللائى يقعن في هذه الجريمة، وهو الإمساك في البيوت ومنعهن من الخروج حتى يتوفاهن الله أو يجعل الله عز وجل لهن سبيلا، وهو في الحقيقة عمل وقائي بالنسبة لمن وقعن في هذه الخطيئة، والنص واضح في ذلك.
2- بالنسبة للآية السادسة عشر من سورة النساء:
فهي تبين حسب رأيهم وجود عقوبة بدنية لمن يرتكب الفاحشة من الرجال والنساء، فقد قال الله تعالى:" واللذان يأتيانها منكم فآذوهما " فكان الأذى مجملا ثم نزلت الآية الثانية من سورة النور فحددت ذلك بدقة .

3 – بالنسبة للآية الثانية من سورة النور:
قال تعالى في هذه الآية:" الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مئة جلدة "، فهذه الآية بينت مقدار الأذى الذي لم يبين مقداره في الآيتين السابقتين وإن هذه الآية مربوطة ربطا علميا بآية: " واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم " لأنها لم تبين نصاب الشهادة في الزنا، وقد بينته الآية الأولى، فلا يمكن أن تكون إحداهما ناسخة للأخرى، ويذهب الإمام محمد أبو زهرة مدعما رأيه إلى القول: أن هناك فوق الجلد عقوبة إضافية قد أشار إليها القرآن بالنسبة للنساء ،وهي الإمساك في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا وهو نص القرآن المحكم ، ولذا نقرره ،وإن كنا لم نر أحدا من الفقهاء قاله ، ولعل الذي أخفى ذلك النص على الكثيرين هو إدعاء نسخه .
وعموما استقر الأمر على أن عقوبة الزنا نوعان : 1 – عقوبة البكر :وهى الجلد والتغريب مع خلاف في التغريب ، 2- عقوبة المحصن : الرجم دون جلده مع خلاف في الجلد ، كما سيأتي بيانه .

الفرع الثاني: أنواع الجزاء " حـــــد الزنــــا "
نتناول هذا الفرع من خلال التطرق الى نوعين من الجزاء ،جزاء البكر الزاني ، وجزاء المحصن الزاني .

أولا : جزاء البكر الزاني :
إذا زنى البكر سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة عوقب بعقوبتين :أولهما الجلد ، والثانية التغريب 
لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام  خذوا عني، خذوا عني، فقد جعل الله لهن سبيلا البكر بالبكر جلد مئة وتغريب عام .......)(443).
ويلاحظ أن الشريعة الإسلامية تفرق بين عقوبة الأحرار وعقوبة الأرقاء في الزنا ،فتخفف عقوبة الرقيق وتشدد عقوبة الاحرار مراعاة لظروف كل منهما .
1/ الجلد:
إذا زنى البكر عوقب بالجلد مئة جلدة لقوله تعالى : " الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مئة جلدة "(444) ، ولقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  خذوا عني ،خذوا عني فقد جعل الله لهن سبيلا ، البكر بالبكر جلد مئة وتغريب عام )، وعقوبة الجلد حد ، أي عقوبة مقدرة ،فليس للقاضي أن ينقص منها أو يزيد فيها لأي سبب من الأسباب ، أو ظرف من الظروف ، وليس له أن يوقف تنفيذها أو يستبدل بها غيرها ، كما أن ولي الأمر لا يملك شيئا من ذلك ، ولا يملك العفو عنها كلها أو بعضها ،وسيأتي الحديث عن طريقة الجلد وشروطه عند التطرق لتنفيذ العقوبة .

2/ التغريب:
إذا زنى البكر جلد مئة جلدة ،وغرب عاما ، والتغريب :هو العقوبة الثانية للزاني ، ولكن الفقهاء يختلفون في ماهية التغريب ووجوبه خاصة بالنسبة للمرأة .

2/-1 ماهية التغريب :
اختلف الفقهاء في ماهية التغريب ، فقال مالك وأبو حنيفة : أن التغريب معناه الحبس مدة لا تزيد سنة في بلد غير البلد الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة ومن أصحاب هذا الـرأي الزيديون(445).
ويرى الشافعي وأحمد أن التغريب معناه النفي من البلد الذي حدث فيه الزنا إلى بلد أخر 
إذ لا يحبس فيه ،ولكنه يوضع تحت المراقبة (446)) ، ومن أصحاب هذا الرأي الظـاهريون(447).
ويشترط بعض الفقهاء في التغريب أن يكون لمسافة لا تقل عن مسافة القصر (448))، ويرى البعض أن يكون النفي من عمل الحاكم دون أن يتقيد بمسافة معينة ، فلو نفى إلى قرية تبعد عن محل الحادث ميلا لكفى ، كما يجوز أن ينفي من مصر إلى مصر لأن النفي ورد مطلقا .
والمقصود بالمراقبة أن يمنع الزاني من العودة إلى بلده قبل انتهاء المدة، أو إلى مادون مسافة القصر على رأي البعض، ويرى البعض أن المراقبة مقصود بها إلزام المغرب بالإقامة في البلد المغرب إليه.
وإذا كانت القاعدة عند الشافعي أن التغريب معناه النفي إلا أنهم يجيزون حبس المغرب إذا خيف رجوعه إلى البلد الذي غرب منه ، ويرون أيضا إعادة تغريب المغرب إذا رجع إلى البلد الذي غرب منه ، على أنه تستأنف المدة من جديد ليتوالى الإيحاش ، وحتى لا تفرق السنة ،أما الحنابلة فيرون إعادة التغريب في حالة الرجوع على أن يكمل مابقي من الحول لا ليبدأ حولا جديدا(449)).
وإذا زنى المغرب في البلد الذي غرب إليه جلد ،وغرب إلى بلد أخر ،ودخلت المدة الباقية من التغريب الأول في مدة التغريب الثانية لتجانس الحدين ، وهذا متفق عليه في مذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد ، ولكن الظاهريين يرون أن تستتم مدة التغريب الأولى ثم تبدأ الثانية (450))،لأن ا لقاعدة عندهم أن ما وجب من حد لا يجزي عنه حد أخر.
وإذا زنى الغريب غرب إلى غير بلده ،وإذا زنى في البلد الذي غرب إليه غرب إلى بلد أخر غير الذي غرب منه ،ويرى بعض المالكيين أن سجن الغريب في البلدة التي زنى فيها يعتبر تغريبا له ، ولكن الشافعيين والحنابلة يشترطون أن يغرب عنها(451).

2/-2 وجوب التغريب :
اختلف الفقهاء في وجوب التغريب من عدمه ،فأبو حنيفة وأصحابه يرون أن التغريب ليس واجبا ، ولكنهم يجيزون لللامام أن يجمع بين الجلد والتغريب إن رأى في ذلك مصلحة..
فعقوبة التغريب عندهم ليست حدا كالجلد ،وإنما هي عقوبة تعزيرية ، ومن أصحاب هذا الرأي أيضا الشيعة الزيدية (452) .
ويرى مالك والشافعي وأحمد وجوب الجمع بين الجلد والتغريب ، إذ يعتبرون التغريب حدا كالجلد وحجته حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( البكر بالبكر جلد مئة وتغريب عام ) ، وماروي عن عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب أنهما جلدا وغربا ، ولم ينكر عليهما أحد من الصحابة ذلك فصار عملهما إجماعا ، ويتبنى هذا الرأي الظاهريون فهم يرون التغريب حدا ثابتا بصريح النص (453)).

تــغـــريب المــــرأة : 
يرى مالك أن التغريب جعل للرجل دون المرأة، لأن المرأة تحتاج إلى حفظ وصيانة والأصل في الإسلام أنه لا يجوز تغريبها دون محرم لقول النبي – عليه الصلاة والسلام - لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر أن تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم ) 
وطالما أن تغريبها دون محرم إغراء لها بالفجور ، وتضييع لها ، وإن غربت بمحرم أفضى ذلك إلى تغريب من ليس بزان ،ونفي من لا ذنب له، وإن قلنا أنها تكلف بتحمل أجرته ففي ذلك زيادة على عقوبتها بما لم يأت به الشرع ، والنتيجة أن العمل بعموم النص يؤدي إلى فوات حكمه ، لذلك يخصص المالكيون الخبر الوارد في التغريب .
ويرى الشافعي وأحمد والظاهريون أن التغريب عقوبة واجبة على كل من الرجل والمـرأة (454) .


ثانيا : جزاء المحصن الزاني 
فرقت الشريعة بين البكر والمحصن في عقوبة الزنا, فخففت على البكر وشددت على المحصن , فجعلت عقوبة البكر الجلد والتغريب وعقوبة المحصن الجلد والرجم , فالشريعة لم تبق لهذا الأخير بعد الإحصان سبيلا إلى الجريمة , فهي لم تجعل الزواج أبديا حتى لا يقع في الخطيئة أحد الزوجين إذا فسد ما بينهما, وأباحت للزوجة أن تجعل العصمة في يدها وقت الزواج, كما أباحت لها أن تطلب الطلاق للغيبة والمرض والضرر والإعسار, وأباحت للزوج الطلاق في كل وقت , وأحلت له أن يتزوج أكثر من واحدة على أن يعدل بينهن , وبهذا فتحت الشريعة للمحصن أبواب الحلال , وأغلقت دونه باب الحرام, فكان عدلا وقد انقطعت الأسباب التي تدعو للجريمة من ناحية العقل والطبع أن تنقطع المعاذير التي تدعو لتخفيف العقاب, وأن يؤخذ المحصن بعقوبة الاستئصال التي لا يصلح غيرها لمن استعصى على الإصلاح , وبيانا لمعنى الإحصان والرجم في الشريعة نفصل كلا على حدى .

1/ تعريف الإحصان وشروطه

1/1 ـ تعريف الإحصان :
الإحصان لغة الدخول في الحصن أوالمنع, ويقال أحصن إذا دخل في الحصن.
أما الإحصان شرعا فإنه ورد في القرآن الكريم في أكثر من موضع , فقد جاء بمعنى التزويج في قوله تعالى) والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم )(455), وجاء بمعنى الحرية في قوله تعالى ( ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات)(456).
وجاء بمعنى العفة في قوله تعالى ( ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحصنت فرجها )(457) 
وجاء بمعنى الإسلام والزواج في قوله تعالى ( فإذا أحصن فان أتين بفاحشة, فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات ) (458) , وجاء بمعنى الحرية والبلوغ والعفة في قوله تعالى
( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة) (459),(460).
ويرى الإمام محمد أبو زهرة أن هناك حصنين ، حصن البكارة الذي تحافظ عليه صاحبته ولكن مع ذلك كانت العقوبة الجلد لقوة الطبع الدافع عند الرجل والمرأة على سواء ، والحصن الثاني حصن الزواج ، وبه تكاملت النعمة فتضاعف العقاب ، والتي فقدت الحصنين فزالت بكارتها بزواج ثم انقطع تبقى لها قوة الطبع الدافعة فتكون محل عذر (461)).
وإذا كانت الشريعة تجعل الإحصان شرطا للرجم، فإن الإحصان ذاته مجموعة شروط تشكل العلة لوجوب الرجم.

1/2 – شروط الإحصان :
اتفق الفقهاء على بعض شروط الإحصان في جريمة الزنا ، واختلفوا على البعض الأخر وسنبين فيمايلي شروط الإحصان سواء منها ما اتفق عليه وما اختلف فيه .

أ‌- الوطء في نكاح صحيح :
حتى يقوم الإحصان يشترط أن يِِؤتى الزنا من قبل متزوج في نكاح صحيح (462)، فكل نكاح محرم أو فاسد لا يحصن كما يرى جمهور الفقهاء(463).
ويشترط أن يكون الوطء في القبل لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( والثيب بالثيب الجلد والرجم ) (464)، ومن ثم فإن عقد النكاح الخالي من الوطء لا يحصل به إحصان ولو حصلت فيه خلوة صحيحة ، أو وطء فيما دون الفرج ، أو وطء في الدبر ، وكل هذا لا تعتبر به المرأة ثيبا ، ولا يخرج عن حد الأبكار .
ويشترط إذا كان الوطء في نكاح صحيح أن لا يكون وطئا محرما كالوطء في الحيض أو الإحرام ،فإن الوطء الذي يحرمه الشارع لا يحصن ولو كان في نكاح صحيح (465)، ومثال ذلك أن يتزوج الرجل ويدخل على امرأته وهي حائض ، ويأتي فاحشة الزنا فإنه غير محصن .
وعموما يفسر الفقهاء المحصن الذي يستحق عقوبة الرجم بأنه الذي تزوج ودخل بزوجته ولو انتهت الحياة الزوجية ، لكن عند النظر العميق حسب الإمام محمد أبو زهرة (466) ، لا نجد نصا صريحا يقرر أن المراة المطلقة تعتبر محصنة ، وكذلك الرجل الذي ماتت زوجته أو طلقها يعتبر محصنا ، ونقل لنا الإمام عبارات جاءت في تفسير المنار :"أن المحصنة بالزواج هي التي لها زوج يحصنها ، فإذا فارقها لا تسمى محصنة بالزواج ، كما أنها لا تسمي متزوجة ، كذلك المسافر إذا عاد من سفره لا يسمى مسافرا والمريض إذا بريء لا يسمى مريضا .... ومن المعقول والموافق للفطرة هو أن يكون عقاب الثيب التي تأتي الفاحشة دون عقاب المتزوجة ، وكذا دون عقاب البكر أو مثله ". 

ب‌- البلوغ والعقل: 
أن اشتراط البلوغ والعقل وقت ارتكاب الجريمة لا يغني عن اشتراطهما في الإحصان ،
فيشترط أن يكون الوطء الذي يحصن حاصلا من بالغ عاقل ، فإذا حصل من صبي أو مجنون ثم بلغ وعقل بعد الوطء لم يكن بالوطء الســـابق محـــــصنا ، وإذا زنى عوقب على أنه غير محصن (467) .
غير أن بعض أصحاب الشافعي يرون- ورأيهم هو الأرجح في المذهب – أن الوطء قبل البلوغ وأثناء الجنون وطء مباح، فيجب أن يثبت به الإحصان لأنه إذا صح النكاح قبل البلوغ وأثناء الجنون فإن الوطء يصح تبعا له، ويترتب على ذلك أن الصبي إذا بلغ والمجنون إذا أفاق في هذه الحالة وزنى رجم، دون حاجة إلى حصول وطء جديد بعد البلوغ والإفاقة.
ويرد على ذلك بأن الرجم عقوبة الثيب ، ولو اعتبرت الثيوبة حاصلة بالوطء قبل البلوغ وأثناء الجنون لوجب رجم الصغير والمجنون ،وهذا مالا يقول به أحد ، كذلك فإن هناك فرقا بين الإحصان والإحلال ،وكل إحلال لا يترتب عليه حتما إحصان ، كما أن الإحصان شرط عقوبة الرجم ، ولو كان الإحلال يقوم مقام الإحصان لما كان ثمة ما يدعو إلى اشتراط الإحصان (468).

ج- وجود الكمال في الطرفين حال الوطء :
ومعنى ذلك أن تتوفر شروط الإحصان في الواطيء والموطوءة حال الوطء الذي يترتب عليه الإحصان ، فيطأ مثلا الرجل العاقل امرأة عاقلة ، فيجب توفر الشروط فيهما معا حتى يصيرا محصنين ، ومن ثم فإذا تزوج الرجل ودخل بزوجته في نكاح صحيح ، وكانت هذه الأخيرة مجنونة أو صغيرة ، فيكون الجاني غير محصن ولو كان بالغا عاقلا ، هذا رأي أبي حنيفة وأحمد (469).
غير أن مالكا لا يشترط توفر شروط الإحصان في الزوجين لإحصانهما معا ، إذ يكفى عنده أن تتوفر في أحدهما ، فشرط تحصين الذكر عنده أن تتوفر فيه شروط الإحصان مع إطاقة موطوءته له ولو كانت صغيرة أو مجنونة ، وتتحصن الأنثى عند مالك بتوفر الإحصان فيها وببلوغ واطئها ولو كان مجنونا (470)).
وفي المذهب الشافعي هناك رأيان ، أحدهما يتفق مع رأي أبي حنيفة وأحمد ، وثانيهما يتفق مع مذهب مالك (471).
وفي مذهب الشيعة الزيدية نفس الرأيين ،ورأي ثالث يعتبر أن المجنون لا يحصن العاقل بأي حال ، وان أحصن البالغ من لم يبلغ (472)).
وعلة من يشترطون اجتماع شروط الإحصان في الزوجين هي أن تخلف أحد هذه الشروط أو بعضها يشعر بالنقص، فاقتضاء الشهوة من المجنونة والصغيرة قاصر ولا يبلغ بالرجل حد الكمال ، والمحصن لا تغلظ له العقوبة إلا على أساس أنه في حال من الكمال تغنيه عن التفكير في الحرام (473).

د- الإسلام :
اختلف الفقهاء في شرط الإسلام في الإحصان :
الحنفية والمالكية ، قالوا أن الإسلام من شروط الإحصان لأن الإحصان فضيلة ،ولا فضيلة مع عدم الإسلام، وحجتهم قول النبي- عليه الصلاة والسلام – ( من أشرك بالله فليس بمحصن ) (474)، وقوله حين استشاره حذيفة في زواج كتابية  دعها فإنها لا تحصنك ) .
ولكن الشافعي وأحمد لا يريان الإسلام شرطا من شروط الإحصان ، ويوافقهما أبو يوسف من أصحاب أبي حنيفة، وحجتهم أن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم – رجم يهوديين . 
ولو كان الإسلام شرطا في الإحصان لما رجمهما, كما أن الأديان جميعها تحرم الزنا (475), ويتفق المذهب الظاهري مع المذهب الشافعي وأحمد في هذه الوجهة, أما المذهب الزيدي ففيه رأيان وأرجحهما ما يوافق الشافعي وأحمد (476)). 
وعليه يكون في رأي أبي حنيفة أن المسلم المتزوج من كتابية إذا زنى لا يرجم , فالكتابية عنده لا تحصن المسلم , ولو لا أن الإمام مالك لا يشترط الكمال في الزوجين لذهب إلى نفس الرأي, ولما كان الأمر كذلك فالكتابية عنده تحصن المسلم , فإذا زنى المسلم المتزوج من كتابية رجم عند مالك , كما يرجم عند الشافعي وأحمد والظاهريين وبعض الزيديين لأن هؤلاء لا يعتبرون الإسلام شرطا من شروط الإحصان .

2 / تعريف الرجم وثبوته

2/1 ــ تعريف الرجم :
الرجم لغة : القتل , وأصله الرمي بالحجارة , يقال رجمه رجما : أي قتله وقذفه ولعنه وشتمه وهجره وطرده ورماه بالحجارة , وهذا الأخير هو الأصل في المعنى وباقي المعاني متفرعة منه .
يقال : قاله رجما أي غيبا , والرجم أيضا الخليل والنديم , وعند السحرة : الحجارة التي تهوي من السماء لا يعرف راميها , وعند الصاغة : رمي البورق ونحوه في البوتقة المذاب فيها فضة أو نحوها .
الرجم عند الفقهاء : هو أن يرمى الزاني المحصن بالحجارة وغيرها حتى يقتل , قال ابن منذر: أجمع العلماء على أن المرجوم يدام عليه الرجم حتى يموت , وقد رجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهوديين اللذين زنيا , وماعزا , والغامدية , حتى ماتوا (477)
وإن في تشريع الرجم حكمة بالغة , إذ أن الزنا يعد من أكبر الكبائر وأعظمها ضررا وأشدها فسادا للعالم إلى جانب الكفر والقتل , فعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الذنب أعظم عند الله ؟قال : ( أن تجعل لله ندا وهو خلقك), قلت: إن ذلك لعظيم , قلت: ثم أي ؟ قال: (وأن تقتل ولدك تخاف أن يطعم معك), قلت : ثم أي ؟ قال أن تزاني حليلة جارك) (478) , قال: ونزلت هذه الآية تصديقا لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي قوله تعالى " والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها أخر, ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون " (479). 

2/2ــ ثبوت الرجم: 
عقوبة الرجم مسلم بها من جميع المسلمين , ولا ينكرها إلا طائفة الأزارقة من الخوارج, لأنهم لا يقبلون الأخبار إذا لم تكن في حد التواتر, وإلماما بجوانب الموضوع نتطرق لبيان ثبوت الرجم قولا وفعلا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وكذا حجج من أنكروا ذلك. 

أ/ ثبوت الرجم بالسنة القولية والفعلية :

أ1/ ثبوت الرجم بالسنة القولية :
وهو ما أخرجه مسلم عن عبادة ابن الصامت , أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( خذوا عني , خذوا عني , قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا , البكر بالبكر جلد مائة وتغريب عام , والثيب بالثيب جلد مائة ورجم بالحجارة )(480).
وروى أبو هريرة وزيد ابن خالد قالا : (إن رجلا من الأعراب أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أنشدك الله إلا قضيت لي بكتاب الله , فقال الخصم , وهو أفقه منه : نعم اقض بيننا بكتاب الله وأذن لي أن أتكلم , فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : قل , فقال : إن ابني كان عسيفا عند هذا فزنى بامرأته وإني أخبرت أن على ابني الرجم فافتديته بمائة شاة ووليدة , فسألت أهل العلم فأخبروني إنما على ابني جلد مائة وتغريب عام, وعلى امرأة هذا الرجم, فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) والذي نفسي بيده لأقضين بينكم بكتاب الله , أما الوليدة والغنم فرد عليك, وعلى ابنك جلد مائة وتغريب عام , واغد يأنيس ــ تصغير أنس ــ إلى امرأة هذا فإن اعترفت فارجمها , فغدا عليها أنيس فاعترفت فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرجمت)(481).
وروى عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ) لا يحل دم امرىء مسلم يشهد ألا اله إلا الله ، وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث : النفس بالنفس ، والثـــــــيب الزاني ، والمـــفارق لدينه التارك للجماعة )(482) .
وروي عن عمر بن الخطاب – رضي الله عنه – أنه قال : " أن الله تعالى بعث محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم – بالحق ، و أنزل عليه الكتاب ، فكان فيما أنزل عليه الرجم ، فقرأتها وعقلتها ووعيتها ، ورجم رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ورجمنا بعده فأخشى إن طال بالناس زمان أن يقول قائل : ما نجد الرجم في كتاب الله ، فيضل بترك فضيلة أنزلها الله ،فالرجم حق على من زنى ممن أحصن من الرجال والنساء ، وإذا قامت البينة ، أو كان الحبل ، أو الاعتراف "،وقد قرئي بها "الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة نكالا من الله ، والله عزيز حكيم " (483).

أ 2/ ثبوت الرجم بالسنة الفعلية : 
روي عن أبي هريرة أنه قال : أتى رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في المسجد فناداه فقال يا رسول الله إني زنيت فأعرض عنه حتى ردد عليه أربع مرات فلما شهد على نفسه أربع شهادات دعاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – فقال :أبك جنون ؟ 
قال : لا ، قال : فهل أحصنت ؟ قال : نعم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اذهبوا به فارجموه ، قال ابن شهاب فأخبرني من سمع من جابر بن عبد الله ، قال : كنت فيمن رجمه ، فرجمناه بالمصلى فلما أذلقته الحجارة هرب ، فأدركناه بالحرة فرجمناه(484).

وروى مسلم عن بريدة قال: جاء ماعز ابن مالك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال: يا رسول الله طهرني، فقال: ( ويحك، ارجع فاستغفر الله وتب إليه )، قال: فرجع غير بعيد، ثم جاء فقال : يا رسول الله طهرني ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ( ويحك ، ارجع فاستغفر الله وتب إليه ) ، قال : فرجع غير بعيد ، ثم جاء فقال : يا رسول الله طهرني ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : مثل ذلك ، حتى إذا كانت الرابعة قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فيما أطهرك ؟ ) ، فقال : من الزنا فسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ًٌََُ: ( أبه جنون ؟ ) ، فأخبر أنه ليس بمجنون فقال أشرب خمرا ؟ ) ، فقام رجل فاستنكهه فلم يجد منه ريح خمر ، قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أ زنيت ؟) ، فقال : نعم ، فأمر به فرجم ، فكان الناس فرقتين قائل يقول : لقد هلك ، لقد أحاطت به خطيئته ، وقائل يقول : ما توبة أفضل من توبة ماعز أنه جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوضع يده في يده ، ثم قال : اقتلني بالحجارة 
قال : فلبثوا بذلك يومين أو ثلاثة ، ثم جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم جلوس فسلم ، ثم جلس ، فقال : ( استغفروا لماعز بن مالك ، قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لقد تاب توبة لو قسمت بين أمة لوسعتهم ) . 
قال : فجاءت امرأة من غامد من الأزد فقالت : يا رسول الله إني قد زنيت فطهرني وأنه ردها ، فلما كان الغد قالت : يا رسول الله لما تردني ؟ لعلك أن تردني ، كما رددت ماعزا ، فوالله إني لحبلى ، قال : ( إما لا ، فاذهبي حتى تلدي) ، فلما ولدت أتته بالصبي في خرقة ، قالت : هذا قد ولدته ، قال : ( اذهبي فارضعيه حتى تفطيمه ) ، فلما فطمته أتته بالصبي في يده كسرة خبز ، فقالت : هذا يا نبي الله قد فطمته ، وقد أكل الطعام ، فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين ، ثم أمر بها فحفر لها إلى صدرها ، وأمر الناس فرجموها فأقبل خالد بن الوليد بحجر فرمى رأسها ، فتنضخ الدم على وجه خالد فسبها ، فسمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سبه إياها، فقال: ( مهلا يا خالد، فوالذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له ) ، ثم أمر بها فصلى عليها ودفنت (485). 
وروى الشيخان وغيرهما عن عبد الله ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال : أن اليهود جاءوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فذكروا له أن رجلا منهم وامرأة زنيافقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم ؟ ) فقالو ا : نفضحهم ويجلدون ، قال عبد الله ابن سلام : كذبتم إن فيها آية الرجم ، فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها ، فوضع أحدهم يده على آية الرجم ، فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ، فقال عبد الله ابن سلام : ارفع يدك ، فرفع يده فإذا فيها آية الرجم ، قالوا : صدق يا محمد فيها آية الرجم ، فأمر بهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم –فرجما ،فرأيت الرجل يحني على المرأة يقيها الحجارة (486).
ب –أقوال الائمة في الجمع بين الجلد والرجم :
اختلف الفقهاء على ما إذا كانت عقوبة المحصن هي الرجم وحده ، أو هي الرجم والجلد معا . 
ذهب جمهور الفقهاء إلى أنه لا يجمع بين الجلد والرجم ، روي عن عمر وعثمان –رضي الله تعلى عنهما أنهما رجما ولم يجلدا ،وروي عن جابر رضي الله تعالى عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجم ماعزا ولم يجلده ، ورجم الغامدية ولم يجلدها ،

وقال : ( واغد يا أنيس إلى امرأة هذا ، فان اعترفت فارجمها ) (487)، ولم يأمره بجلدها ، وكان هذا أخر الأمرين من رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فوجب تقديمه .
أما حجة القائلين بالجلد مع الرجم – أي الجمع – أن القرآن جعل الجلد عقوبة أساسية للزنا ، وذلك لقوله تعالى " والزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مــئة جـلدة "(488)، ثم جاءت السنة بالرجم في حق الثيب والتغريب في حق البكر ، فوجب الجمع بينهما ، وقد فعل ذلك علي بن أبي طالب – كرم الله وجه – حيث جلد شراحة يوم الخميس ، ورجمها يوم الجمعة ، وقال جلدتها بكتاب الله ورجمتها بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( والثيب بالثيب جلد مئة ورجم بالحجارة ) ، وقال بهذا الرأي بعض الفقهاء منهم الحسن وإسحاق وابن منذر ، وعليه مذهب الظاهريين ، والشيعة الزيدية ، وهو رواية في مذهب أحمد(489).
أما الرأي الثالث فيرى أصحابه أن الثيب إن كان شيخا جلد ورجم ، قال عياض : آية الرجم : " الشيخ والشيخة " مما نص العلماء على أنه نسخ لفظه وبقي حكمه ، ولكن لا يصح أن تتلى قرآنا ، لأنها لم تكتب في المصحف ، وقال عمر بن الخطاب في إحدى خطبه : ( ولولا أني أكره أن أزيد في كــــتاب الله لـــكتـبـته في المصحف ...)، وروي عن أبى ذر قال : ( الشيخان يجلدان ويرجمان ، والثيبان يرجمان والبكران يجلدان وينفيان )(490) ، ولعل أساس هذا الرأي أن زنا الشيخ مذموم لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( ثلاثة لا ينظر الله إليهم ولا يزكيهم ، ولهم عذاب أليم : شيخ زان وملك كذاب وعامل مستكبر ) (491).

ج – حجج القائلين بأن لا عقوبة في الزنا غير الجلد :
يقرر الخوارج وبعض الشيعة وبعض المعتزلة أن لا عقوبة في الزنا غير الجلد ، ونشير هنا إلى حججهم ليكون البحث كاملا ، وهم يستدلون بما يأتي :

1- أن الرجم أقصى عقوبة في الإسلام ، وهو لا بد أن يثبت بدليل قطعي لا شبهة فيه ، فكان لا بد أن يثبت بالقرآن أو السنة المتواترة ، ولا نص في القرآن الكريم عليه ،والسنة التي وردت به مهما تعددت طرقها فهي أخبار أحاد ، وأن بعض الفقهاء وهم الحنفية لم يأخذوا بأشهرها ، والذي ذكر في جميع الصحـــاح هو حـــديث العسيف الذي زنى بامرأة مستأجرة ، وقالوا أن فيه زيادة التغريب الذي لم تذكره آية سورة النور . 
2- أن بعض التابعين تساءل أهذه الأحاديث كانت قبل سورة النور أم بعدها ؟ فقال الصحابي الذي سئل : لا أدري ، فكان هذا ذاته شبهة في بقاء حكم الرجم .
3- أن قوله تعالى : " فإذا أحصن فإن أتين بفــــــاحشة فعليهن نــصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب "، وهذه الآية نزلت في الإماء ، وفسروا قوله تعالى "فإذا أحصن "بمعنى فإذا تزوجنا ، و "المحصنات " بمعنى الحرائر الأبكار ، فيكون النص إجمالا كالأتي : إذا تزوج الإماء فعليهن من العقاب إذا ارتكبن الفاحشة نصف ما يكون على المتزوجات الحرائر من العقاب ، بالتالي فعقوبة المتزوجات الحرائر الجلد حتى يمكن تنصيفها ، إذ أن الرجم لا يقبل التنصيف .

وقد أجاب جمهور الفقهاء بأن تفسير كلمة " الإحصان " في سياق واحد وجملة واحدة بمعنيين مختلفين – الزواج والحرية – غريب في اللغة لا يسوغ فهم القرآن به(492). 

الفرع الثالث :" تنفيذ حد الزنا وموانعه ":
إذا ثبت الزنا دون شبهة، وجب على القاضي أن يحكم بعقوبة الحد و هي رجم المحصن و جلد غير المحصن مائة جلدة و تغريبه، و هي حق لله تعالى لا تقبل عفوا ولا صلحا و لا ابراءا و لا تخفيضا ولا استبدالا، و متى صدر الحكم بالحد كان التنفيذ، غير أن للتنفيذ أحكام و موانع نبينها بالتفصيل.

أولا: تنفيذ حد الزنا:
لتنفيذ حد الزنا ضوابط و شروط عمل فقهاء الأمة على استنباطها ، نوضحها من خلال النقاط التالية : ( - شروط وضوابط تنفيذ حد الزنا في الحالات العامة،-شروط و ضوابط تنفيذ حد الزنا في الحالات الخاصة).

1/ شروط وضوابط تنفيذ حد الزنا في الحالات العامة:
1/1- العلانية في التنفيذ:
يجب أن يقام الحد على الزاني سواء كان جلدا أو رجما علنا لقوله تعالى:" وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين".
وتتحقق العلانية إذا كانت العقوبة الرجم، إذ أن عدد الرماة غير محدود، ويجب أن يكون من الكثرة بحيث يقضي على المحدود بسرعة، أما في الجلد فيكفي في إقامة الحد شخص واحد، وقد ثار خلاف في عدد من يحضر الجلد، فقال البعض يكفي شخص واحد مع مقيم الحد، وقال البعض شخصان غير مقيم الحد، وقال البعض أربعة، وقال آخرون عشرة(493).

1/2- القائمون على التنفيذ:
من المتفق عليه بين الفقهاء أنه لا يجوز أن يقيم الحد إلا الإمام أو نائبه، لأن الحد حق لله تعالى وهو مشروع لصالح الجماعة ، فوجب تفويضه إلى نائب الجماعة وهو الإمام، يقيمه إن شاء بنفسه أو بواسطة نائبه، وحضوره ليس شرطا في إقامة الحد لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ير حضوره لازما فقال اغد يا أنيس إلى امرأة هذا فإن اعترفت فارجمها)، وأمر عليه الصلاة والسلام برجم ماعز ولم يحضر الرجم.
إن إذن الإمام لإقامة الحد واجب فما أقيم حد في عهد رسول الله إلا بإذنه، وما أقيم حد في عهد الخلفاء إلا بإذنهم،ومما يروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا قوله : ( أربع إلى الولاة : الحدود والصدقات والجمعات والفيء ) ، والإذن بإقامة الحد إما أن يكون إذنا مؤقتا يصدر بمناسبة كل حالة ، وإما أن يكون اذنا دائما يصدر إلى النواب والحكام بإقامة الحد على المحكوم عليهم به(494)، وهناك خلاف بين أبى حنيفة من ناحية ومالك والشافعي وأحمد من ناحية أخرى على ماإذا كان للسيد أن يقيم الحد على عبيده بنفسه .

1/3 – كيفية التنفيذ : 
ونميز بين كيفية تنفيذ الرجم و بين كيفية الجلد .

أ-كيفية التنفيذ في الرجم : 
إذا كان المرجوم رجلا أقيم الرجم عليه قائما ،ولم يوثق بشيء ولم يحفر له ولم يمسك أو يربط سواء ثبت الزنا عليه ببينة أو إقرار ،لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحفر لماعز ، قال أبو سعيد : ( لما أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برجم ماعز خرجنا إلى البقيع ، فوالله ما حفرنا له ولا أوثقناه و لكنه قام لنا ) (495)).
وإذا هرب المرجوم وكان مقرا لم يتبع وأوقف التنفيذ ، أما إذا كان مشهودا عليه اتبع ورجم حتى يموت ولو اقتضى الأمر ربطه ، أما إذا كان المرجوم امرأة فيجيز أبو حنيفة والشافعي الحفر لها إلى صدرها لأن ذلك أستر لها ويأخذ بذلك بعض الفقهاء في مذهب أحمد ، ولكن الرأي الراجح في مذهب أحمد هو عدم الحفر وهو مذهب مالك ، ويرى أبو حنيفة جواز الحفر للمرأة في كل حال ، أما الشافعي والحنابلة القائلون بالحفر فيرون الحفر في حالة ماإذا كان الحد ثابتا بالبينة فقط ، فإن كان ثابتا بالإقرار فلا حفر لأن ذلك يعطلها عن الهرب ، والهرب يعتبر في الحقيقة تراجعا عن الإقرار ، والذي يترتب عنه سقوط الحد ، لذا فإنه تشد عليها ثيابها لكي لا تنكشف(496).
ويرى البعض أن يصف الرماة ثلاثة صفوف كصفوف الصلاة كل ما رجمه صف تنحوا ، وحجتهم في ذلك ما فعله علي في رجم شراحة الهمزانية حين أحاط بها الناس وأخذوا الحجارة فقال ليس هكذا الرجم : ( إذن يصيب بعضكم بعضا ، صفوا كصف الصلاة صفا خلف صف )(497).
ويذهب أبو حنيفة إلى أن الرجم رجمان ، رجم سر ورجم علانية كما روي عن علي في نفس الواقعة ، فرجم العلانية أن يشهد على المرأة مافي بطنها وتعترف بذلك فيبدأ فيه الإمام ثم الناس ، ورجم السر أن يشهد أربعة فيبدأ الشهود ثم الإمام ثم الناس ، وقد تم ذلك بحضور الصحابة ، والذين لم ينكروا على علي ذلك فيكون إجماعا ، كما أن بد ء الشهود بالرجم يعد احتيالا لدرء الحد ، لأن الشاهد قد يجتريء على الشهادة الكاذبة ولكنه لا يجروء على القتل(498).
وفي مذهب الشافعي وأحمد لا يشترط بدء الشهود بالرجم ، ولكنهما يريان ذلك سنة مستحبة ، وهو رواية عن أبى يوسف وهو من أصحاب أبي حنيفة ، كما لا يوجبان حضور الإمام والشهود.
أما في مذهب مالك فلا يعرف شرط بدء الشهود والإمام ، ولا حتى كونه سنة مستحبة لأن الحديث الوارد في ذلك لم يصح عنده(499).
وعن وقت الرجم ، فإنه يقام حد الرجم في أي وقت في الصيف وفي الشتاء وفي الصحة وفي المرض لأنه حد مهلك فلا معنى للتحرز من الهلاك ، ويستحسن لكل راجم أن يتعمد القتل .

وعن أعضاء الجسم التي ترجم ، فإنه يستحسن أن يرجم جميع البدن ويتقى الوجه ، وأن يقف الرامي غير بعيد عن المرجوم لئلا يخطئه ، وأن يتعمد القتل ، وكلما أسرع في الأمر كان أفضل .
وعن المكان الذي يقام فيه حد الرجم فإنه اتفاقا لا يقام في المساجد ، كما يستحسن أن يقام في مكان متسع بعيدا عن المساكن حتى لا يتسبب ذلك في إصابة غير المرجوم .
وعن نوع الحجارة وعددها ، فإن المرجوم يرمى بحجارة معتدلة الحجم وما يقوم مقامها كالخزف ، وفي خبر ماعز أنه رمي بالعظام والخزف ، ولا يرمى المرجوم بالحصيات الخفيفة حتى لا يطول تعذيبه ولا بالصخرات الكبيرة لئلا تدمغه فيفوت به التنكيل المقصود ، والمختار أن تكون ملء الكف ، وعدد الحجارة المرمى بها غير محدود وينتهي الأمر بقتله ، ولا يقوم مقام الرجم أي فعل يؤدي للموت كالقتل بالسيف مثلا .
وعن مصير المرجوم بعد ذلك ، فإنه سئل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – بعد رجم ماعز عما يصنع بجثته فقال : ( اصنعوا به ما تصنعون بموتاكم ) ، أي أن أهل المرجوم يستلمون جثته فيـــصنعون بها ما يصنع بســائر الموتى فيغســــلونه ويكفنونه ويصلون عليه ويدفنونه(500).

ب – كيفية التنفيذ في الجلد :

عن طبيعة الضرب فقد فسر البعض قوله تعالى :" ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله " بأنها شدة الضرب في حد الزنا، لكن الفقهاء عموما يشترطون أن يضرب المحكوم عليه ضربا متوسطا مئة ضربة ، وليس للجلاد أن يمد يده بالسوط بعد الضرب وإلا اعتبر المد ضربة أخرى ، وليس للجلاد أن يرفع يده إلى مافوق رأسه ، ولا أن يبدي إبطه عند رفع يده لأن الضرب في هذه الحالة يكون شديدا يخشى منه الهلاك وتمزيق الجلد ، إذ أن حد الجلد حد زاجر لا حد هالك(501).
وعن أداة الجلد فإنه يشترط أن يتم الضرب بسوط غير يابس لئلا يجرح ، وأن لا يكون بطرفه عقد ، أو يكون له أكثر من ذنب ، وإلا احتسبت الضربات بعدد ما للسوط من أذناب .
وعن نزع ثياب المحكوم عليه ، فإن مالكا وأبو حنيفة يريان أن تنزع عن الرجل ثيابه إلا ما يستر عورته(502)، ويرى الشافعي وأحمد أن لا يجرد المجلود من ثيابه ، وأن يترك عليه القميص والقميصان ، أما إن كان عليه فروة أو ملابس شتوية أو جبة محشوة نزعت(503).

وعن وضعية الرجل المقام عليه الحد ، فإنه عند أبى حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد يكون قائما غير ممدود ، أما المرأة فتضرب جالسة لأنه أستر لها .

وعن الأعضاء محل الضرب فقد رأى أبو حنيفة أن الضرب يفرق على سائر الأعضاء إلا الوجه والفرج لقوله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اتق وجهه و مذاكره ) ، ولا يجوز أن يجمع الضرب في عضو واحد لأنه قد يفضي إلى تلفه أو تمزيق في الجلد ،ويرى أبو يوسف أن يضرب الرأس ضربة واحدة ، وفي مذهب أحمد يرون اتقاء البطن أيضا ، وهو ما يقول به بعض فقهاء الحنفية ، ويرى بعض الشافعية رأى أبى حنيفة وأحمد ، ولكن البعض يرى مع مالك أن يكون الضرب في الظهر فقط (504) .

وعن الوقت الذي يقام فيه حد الجلد ، قال الجمهور على أنه لا يقام في الحر الشديد ولا في البرد الشديد إذا خشي الهلاك(505).

وعن عدم استحقاق المجلود الهالك للدية ، فقال النووي في شرح مسلم أجمع العلماء على أن من وجب عليه الحد فجلده الإمام أو جلاده فلا دية فيه ولا كفارة )(506).

2 / شروط وضوابط تنفيذ حد الزنا في الحالات الخاصة : 

2/1- تنفيذ حد الزنا على الحامل وعلى المريض : 

أ – تنفيذ حد الزنا على الحامل : 

من المتفق عليه أن الحد لا يقام على حامل حتى تضع سواء كان الحمل من زنا أو غيره ، وهذا ما حدث مع الغامدية ، كفلها رجل من الأنصار حتى وضعت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذن لا نرجمها وندع ولدها صغيرا ليس له من يرضعه ) ، فقام رجل من الأنصار فقال إلي إرضاعه يا نبي الله فرجمها .
ويروى أن امرأة زنت في عهد عمر ابن خطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه فهم عمر برجمها وهي حامل ، فقال له معاذ إن كان لك سبيل عليها فليس لك سبيل على حملها ) فقال عمر : ( عجز النساء أن يلدن مثلك ) ، ولم يرجمها ، وروي عن علي كرم الله وجهه أنه قال مثل ذلك .
العلة في تأخير تنفيذ الحد ألا تصيب العقوبة غير الجاني و أن لا تتعدى إلى غيره فلا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ، سواء كان الحد جلدا أو رجما .

يرى مالك وأبو حنيفة والشافعي وبعض الفقهاء في مذهب أحمد أنه إذا وضعت المرأة حملها وكان الحد جلدا لا يقام حتى تشفى من نفاسها وتصبح قوية ، وحجتهم في ذلك ماروي عن علي كرم الله وجه أنه قال : ( أن أمة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زنت فأمرني أن أجلدها فإذا هي حديثة عهد بنفاس فخشيت أن أنا جلدتها أن اقتلها فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : دعها حتى ينقطع عنها الدم ثم أقم عليها الحد ) (507).

ويرى بعض الفقهاء في مذهب أحمد إقامة الحد في الحال بسوط يؤمن معه التلف فإن خيف عليها من السوط أقيم بالنكول ، يعني شمراخ النخل وأطراف الثياب ، وحجة هذا الفريق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بضرب المريض الذي زنى فقال : ( خذوا له مئة شمراخ فاضربوه بها ضربة واحدة ) .
و بالنسبة لمسألة التبين من الحمل ، يرى أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد أن لا يؤخر الحد ولو كان من المحتمل أن المرأة تكون حملت من الزنا ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجم اليهودية و الجهينية ولم يسأل عن استبرائهما ، وقال لأنيس : اغد إلى امرأة هذا فإن اعترفت فارجمها .
وإذا ادعت المرأة الحمل فيرى أحمد وبعض الشافعيين قبول قولها وحبسها حتى يتبين أمرها دون الحاجة للتحقق من صحة ادعائها ،لأنه يتعذر إقامة البينة عليه ، فيقبل بالتالي قولها فيه ، ويرى بعض الشافعية وأبو حنيفة أن لا يقبل ادعاء المرأة إلا بعد استطلاع من له خبرة من النساء فيقررون أن ادعاءها صحيح وإلا نفذ عليها الحد ويرى مالك أن يؤخر تنفيذ الحد سواء كان جلدا أو رجما على الزانية المتزوجة إذا مكث ماء الزنا ببطنها أربعون يوما ولو كان الزوج قد استبرءها ، وتؤخر أيضا إذا لم يستبرئها الزوج ولو لم يمض على الزنا أربعون يوما وتؤخر المرأة في الحالين لحيضة خشية أن يكون بها حمل ، فإن لم تحض بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر ظهر عليها الحمل أم لم يظهر أخرت حتى تضع ، أما غير المتزوجة فلا يؤخر تنفيذ الحد عليها إن لم تمض على ماء الزنا أربعون يوما في بطنها ، أو مضت هذه المدة ولم يكن في الإمكان حملها ، ومتى كان الحمل ممكنا أخر تنفيذ الحد عليها لحيضة(508).

ب – تنفيذ حد الزنا على المريض : 
الرجم حد مهلك يجب تنفيذه على المريض بدون تأخير ، أما الجلد فالحكم يختلف ما إذا كان المريض يرجى شفاؤه أو لا يرجى شفاؤه .

ب -1/ المريض الذي يرجى شفاؤه : 

يرى مالك وأبو حنيفة والشافعي وبعض الفقهاء في مذهب أحمد أن إقامة الحد على المريض قد يؤدي إلى تلف المريض ، فهم يرون بتأخيره ، وحجتهم في ذلك ما روي من حديث علي حين كلف بجلد أمة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زنت والتي كانت حديثة عهد بالنفاس .

ويرى بعض الفقهاء في مذهب أحمد تعجيله ، وحجتهم أن عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه أقام الحد على قدامى بن مضغون في مرضه ولم يؤخره ، وانتشر ذلك في الصحابة فلم ينكروه فكان إجماعا(509)، ويعتبر الفقهاء النفاس مرضا .

ب -2/ المريض الذي لا يرجى شفاؤه :

اختلف الفقهاء في تنفيذ حد الزنا – الجلد – على المريض الذي لا يرجى شفاؤه ، ونميز في هذا المقام بين فريقين : 

الفريق الأول : " أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد " :
يرى أن المريض الذي لا يرجى شفاؤه من مرضه يعجل بإقامة الحد عليه بسوط يؤمن معه التلف كالقضيب الصغير وشمراخ النخل ، فإن خيف عليه من ذلك جمع ضغث فيه مئة شمراخ فضرب به ضربة واحدة ، وحجتهم حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ضرب المريض الذي زنى .

أما الفريق الثاني ( مالك وأتباعه ) فإنه لا يأخذ بهذا الرأي ، ويرى ضرب المريض الميؤوس من شفائه مئة جلدة .


2/2- تنفيذ حد الزنا في حال تعدد العقوبات وفي حال العود : 
أ – التنفيذ في حال تعدد العقوبات:
الأصل أن العقوبات المحكوم بها على الجاني تنفذ جميعها مالم تتداخل أو يجب بعضها البعض الأخر .

أ -1 / التداخل : ويظهر في حالتين : 
الأولى : إذا كانت الجرائم جميعها من نوع واحد كالزنا المتعدد وكان ذلك قبل التنفيذ فإن الجريمة الجديدة تتداخل مع عقوبات الجرائم السابقة مادامت من نوع واحد . 
ويحدث التداخل أيضا مادامت الجرائم من نوع واحد ولو اختلفت أركانها وعقوباتها ، كالزنا مع إحصان تتداخل عقوبته مع عقوبة الزنا من غير إحصان ، وهنا تكون العقوبة الأشد هي الواجبة أي الرجم .
الثانية : إذا كانت الجرائم مختلفة الأنواع ، فهنا تتداخل العقوبات ، ويجزى عن الجرائم جميعا عقوبة واحدة .

أ -2/ الجب : 
الجب في الشريعة الإسلامية هوالاكتفاء بتنفيذ العقوبة التي يمتنع مع تنفيذها العقوبات الأخرى، ولا ينطبق هذا المعنى إلا على عقوبة القتل(510).

ب – تنفيذ حد الزنا في حال العود :
العود قانونا : هو أن يكرر الشخص ارتكاب جريمة معينة بعد أن يعقاب عليها ، وهو مشدد للعقاب ، وبالرجوع للفقه الإسلامي نجد أقولا مختلفة : الأول: أن الحدود عقوبات لا مجال للزيادة أو النقص فيها ، فإذا زاد القاضي في الحد فقد أخطأ بتجاوزه حد الله ، فالتخفيف والتشديد يكون فقط في تكييف قوة العقاب ، فللقاضي أن يخفف في أداة الضرب أو يغلظ فيها على حسب ما يرى من مصلحة ، والقول الثاني : أن باب التعزير مفتوح على مصراعيه ، فإن رأى القاضي أن رجلا اشتد شره وزاد فإنه يقيم عليه تعزيرا منفصلا عن الحد ، ولا يكون معه حتى لا يعتبر زيادة عليه ،وقول أخر : وهو ماذهب إليه جمهور الفقهاء بأن تكرار الجريمة يؤدي إلى إغلاق باب التوبة التي تسقط الحد ، لأنه لا تتصور التوبة مع تكرار الجريمة(511).

ثانيا: موانع التنفيذ :
إذا جد ما يسقط الحد بعد الحكم به فانه يمتنع عن التنفيذ ، ويظهر ذلك في الحالات التالية : 
1- برجوع المقر عن إقراره إذا كان الزنا ثابتا بإقرار .
2ــ بعدول الشهود : إذا عدل شاهد أو أكثر عن شهادتهم قبل التنفيذ بحيث أصبح عدد الشهود الباقين أقل من أربعة يسقط الحد .

ويقول أبو حنيفة بأنه في حالة امتناع الشهود عن البدء في الرجم ، وكذا في حالة غيابهم عن الموعد المحدد للتنفيذ دون أن يتوفر لديهم عذر الغياب أدى ذلك إلى امتناع التنفيذ .
3 – تكذيب أحد الزانيين للأخر ، أو ادعاؤه النكاح إذا كان الزنا ثابتا بإقرار أحدهما وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ، أما الأئمة الثلاثة فيرون أن التكذيب لا يسقط الحد ، وأن ادعاء النكاح لا يسقطه إلا إذا قدم الدليل على وجود النكاح .
4 – بطلان أهلية الشهود بعد الحكم وقبل التنفيذ ، وذلك بسبب فسق أو ردة أو جنون أو عمى أو خرس ،أما الأئمة الثلاثة فلا يقولون بذلك . 
5- موت الشهود قبل الرجم وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ، ولا يأخذ به الأئمة الثلاثة .
6- زواج الزاني من المزنى بها ، والقائل بهذا أبو يوسف وهو من أصحاب أبي حنيفة ، وحجته أن النكاح يورث شبهة تدرأ الحد ، وإن كان فقهاء المذهب لا يوافقونه الرأي .
































الفرع الرابع: حالات إسقاط حد الزنا
إن الإسلام دين ستر وسماحة، ولما كان لثبوت فاحشة الزنا أثارا وخيمة على المجتمع وعلى الجاني, فانه درأ وأسقط حد الزنا في حالات عديدة , ومع ما ثار من خلاف حولها نوردها في النقاط آلأتية:
أولا: الشبهات
ثانيا: التوبة
ثالثا: الحرب
أولا: الشبهات
01/ تعريف الشبهات وأصنافها:
1/1 تعريف الشبهات:
الشبهة هي الحال التي يكون عليها المرتكب أو تكون موضوع الارتكاب , ويكون معها المرتكب معذورا عذرا يسقط الحدود ،ويستبدل به عقاب دونه على حسب ما يرى الحاكم.
1/2 أصناف الشبهات:
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام(( ادرؤوا الحدود بالشبهات , فإن كان له مخرج فخلوا سبيله، فإن الإمام أن يخطئ في العفو خير من أن يخطئ في العقوبة)، وقال أيضا: (( أيها الناس من ارتكب شيئا من هذه القاذورات ، فاستتر فهو في ستر الله، ومن أبدى صفحته أقمنا عليه الحد)).
وقد اختلف العلماء في تصنيف الشبهات التي تسقط الزنا , ومن هذا وذلك نقترح التصنيف الأتي:
1- شبهة الدليل
2- شبهة الملك
3- شبهة الحق
4- شبهة الصورة
5- الشبهة بسبب الجهل
6- الشبهة في الإثبات
أ: شبهة الدليل:
وهو كل فعل يختلف فيه الفقهاء حلا وتحريما , فإن الاختلاف يكون شبهة تمنع إقامة الحد ومن قبيل ذلك نذكر دخول الرجل بالمرأة في عقد من غير شهود أو ولي , والوطء في نكاح المتعة والشغار والتحليل , و نستطيع القول أن شبهة الدليل شبهة قوية تمحو وصف الزنا.







ب: شبهة الملك:
ومن هذا النوع وطء الرجل جارية يملك بعضها, ووطء من زفت إليه غير امرأته , ووطء من استأجر المرأة للزنا(512), ووطء السيد أمته المتزوجة . وهذه أمثلة تدل سائرها على الإماء والعبيد وشبهة الملك عموما شبهة قوية تمحو وصف الزنا.

ج: شبهة الحق:
وأمثلة ذلك وطء البائنة بينونة صغرى أو كبرى أو المطلقة ثلاثا أو المطلقة على مـال 
( الخلع) في العدة . وعموما على حسب قوة الحق يكون مقدار الشبهة(513)

د: شبهة الصورة:
ومعنى ذلك, أن تكون صورة العقد في الزواج شبهة , ويقول بهذا الإمام أبو حنيفة إذ يرى في الزواج بالمحارم شبهة لقوله تعالى محللا الزواج بالنساء: ( ( وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم)) (514)ومحرما من جهة بقوله تعالى  ( حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم))(515), ولكن هل يقبل قول من ادعى أنه يشتبه في تحريم أخته عليه أوأمه , وإن كان يقبل ذلك في الرضاع, ولذلك فقد استبعد المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة أن تكون هذه الشبهة مقبولة.

هـ: الشبهة بسبب الجهل:
ومعنى ذلك, الجهل بالأحكام الشرعية وهي شبهة تختلف بإختلاف مظنة الجهل , فإن كان المرتكب في غير دار الإسلام وقد أسلم فيها , فإن شبهة الجهل تكون قوية تزيل وصف الزنا والحد أما من يدعي في دار الإسلام مثلا أنه يجهل التحريم بالرضاعة ويعقد على امرأة بينه وبينها علاقة رضاعة محرمة , فإن هذا الجهل في مظنة المعرفة إذ هو يقيم بين المسلمين ولا عذر له في طلب العلم والتبين فلا يزول وصف الزنا وإن كان يسقط الحد و بالتالي يعاقب تعزيرا, وهذا كله إن كان الجهل بأصل التحريم في الأمور الكلية, أما إن كان الجهل بالتحريم في فروع جزئية كالجهل بعدد الرضعات المحرمة فإن ذلك يعد جهلا هو محل عذر, فالشبهة هنا قوية.
وإذا كان الجهل ليس بأصل التحريم بل بسبب التحريم كأن يجهل الرجل أن فلانة أخته من الرضاعة فيتزوجها, فإن ذلك جهل يعذر به (516).
و:الشبهة في الإثبات:
وهي كل شبهة تتعلق بطرق الإثبات أمام القاضي، لذا يتعين أن تكون الشهادة صريحة يذكر فيها الشهود مكان الجريمة ووقتها, فان اختلفوا, سقطت الشهادة وسقط معها الحد, وبهذا قال مالك والشافعي (517) . ويشترط في الشهادة والإقرار ألا يوجد مايعارضهما كأن يشهد أربعة رجال بالزنا ويشهد ثقات من النساء بأن المرأة عذراء وهذا ما ذهب إليه ابن قدامى, وإن كان مالك ذهب خلاف ذلك (518) فقال أن على المرأة الحد.
وعن الإقرار, فقد اتفق الفقهاء أن عدم تكراره أو الرجوع عنه يعد شبهة تسقط الحد.
- تأخير الإثبات شبهة:
قرر فقهاء الحنفية وبعض فقهاء العراق أن تأخير الإثبات شبهة , وأن الشهادة لاتسمع إذا حدث فيها تقادم بأن مضت مدة معلومة كان يمكن للشاهد أو للفاعل أن يتقدم فيها للقضاء مالم يكن هناك عذر للتأخير كمرض الشاهد, و الحجة في ذلك أن الستر في الإسلام مرغوب بالنسبة للشاهد والمظنة كذلك بأن الفاعل قد تاب ولو كان الفقهاء قد اختلفوا في ذلك اختلافا كبيرا.
02/- أثر الشبهات في إسقاط حد الزنا:
إن الشبهات ليست مرتبة واحدة في القوة فمنها شبهات قوية، ومنها شبهات ضعيفة ويصح لهذا أن نقسمها من حيث أثارها إلى قسمين :
2/1 : الشبهات القوية: 
الشبهة القوية تمحو وصف الجريمة فلا يكون الفاعل قد ارتكب حراما بل تكون الحرمة فيه صورية أو يكون في مرتبة العفو في الحقيقة لأن الله تعالى لا يؤاخذ عباده إلا بما يكون في طاقتهم العلم بتحريمه , ولا مظنة ولا شبهة في تحريمه موضع مؤاخذة , ويترتب عن الفعل ما يترتب على الحلال، فمن دخل بامرأة وكانت شبهته قوية فإنه يثبت النسب وتجب العدة , ويترتب على ذلك كل ما يترتب على وجوب العدة من تحريم النساء بسببها فتحرم الأخت ويحرم العقد على الخامسة في عدة الرابعة و هكذا ....، ولا عقوبة تفرض إذا كانت الشبهة قوية فلا حد ولا تعزير لأنه إذا زال وصف الجريمة فلا عقاب . 
2/2 الشبهات الضعيفة:
إذا كانت الشبهة ضعيفة فإنها تسقط الحد ولا تمحو وصف الزنا، فالتحريم ثابت وإذا كانت عقوبة الحد قد سقطت فوراء ذلك عقوبة التعزير، وينتقل العقاب من عقوبة مقدرة إلى أخرى غير مقدرة.
فمن دخل بمحرمة عقد عليها ولم يكن يجهل التحريم, وكانت الشبهة هي فقط صورة العقد كرأي أبي حنيفة فإن الحد يسقط ولكن تجب العقوبة التعزيرية وهي أشد عقوبات التعزير.
وكذلك من ادعى الجهل في غير مظنة الجهل بتحريم المحرمات عليه على التأبيد يسقط عنه الحد عند من يسقطه على وجوب التعزير على ما ادعى من جهل , لأن الشبهة لم تمح وصف الزنا فبقيت الجريمة , ولكن خف عقابها لأنه مع ثبوت الجريمة يكون دوما العقاب.

ثانيا التوبـة:
1- تعريف التوبة:
التوبة لغة : الرجوع عن المعصية ويقال: تاب الله عليه، أي وفقه للتوبة، أو رجع به من التشديد إلى التخفيف ويقال: استتابه أي سأله أن يتوب (519).
التوبة شرعا: تتفق مع المعنى اللغوي وهي الندم والعزم على عدم معاودة الذنب وبالتالي يكون للتوبة التي يقبلها الله تعالى أركانا ثلاثة:
أولا: الندم على ما وقع .
ثانيا: العزم المؤكد على أن لايقع .
ثالثا: أن لا يعود إلى الفعل.
ويطرح السؤال هل يكفي الاستغفار الظاهري للأخذ بالتوبة، وذلك في غياب الدليل المادي على الندم والعزيمة؟ وقد روي أن رجلا كان يبيع التمر قد ضم امرأة إلى صدره ثم ندم وذكر ذلك لأبي بكر رضي الله تعالى عنه فقال له الصديق: أصليت معنا قال: نعم , قال: فلا تذكر ذلك لأحد، فاعتبر الصلاة مع الجماعة توبة ولكن كان ذلك في العناق أوالتقبيل فهل يقاس هــذا على الزنا (520)؟
2-أثر التوبة في إسقاط حد الزنا:
اختلف الفقهاء في أثر التوبة قبل التنفيذ , أهي تمنع إقامة الحد أم لا تمنع , قال الحنفية والمالكية: لا تسقط الحد، وهذا رأي في المذهب الشافعي، وقال الحنابلة ورأي عند الشافعية والظاهرية أنها تسقطه.
2/1 حجج اللذين قرروا أن التوبة تسقط الحد:
احتج اللذين أسقطوا الحد في جريمة الزنا قبل القدرة أو بعد القدرة بما يأتي:
1-أن الله تعالى قالواللذان يأتيانها منكم فآذوهما فإن تابا وأصلحا فاعرضوا عنهما)، وقوله تعالى: (واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم، فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم، فإن شهدوا فامسكوهن في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا.)
ويذهب أصحاب هذا الرأي أن الآيات المحكمات لا يوجد الدليل على نسخها ومضمونها وجوب الإعراض عن الإيذاء في حال التوبة.
-2ما ورد من الآثار الصحاح التي تثبت أن التوبة تجب ما قبلها سواء ذلك في العقوبات الدنيوية أو الأخروية ، فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
( التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له).
3-أن التوبة السريعة تدل على أن النفس لم تدنس بالرجس وعلى أنها صادقة لقوله تعالى " إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة ثم يتوبون من قريب" (521).
4- أن أشد الجرائم فتكا بالمجتمع هي جريمة الحرابة , ومع ذلك فتح فيها باب التوبة قبل القـدرة ،فالأولى أن تجب التوبة أثر ما دون ذلك من الجرائم.
وأمام فتح باب التوبة، فقد اتجه بعض الباحثين اعتماد على تفسير القرآن ، وتصريف البيان فيه واعتمادا على أقوال الفقهاء الذين اعتبروا التوبة مسقطة للحدود قبل التقاضي أو بعده إلى اشتراط إتيان فعل الزنا مع التكرار (( أي الاعتياد)) للحكم بالحد المقرر شرعا وذلك قياسا على أن المخزومية التي أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقطع يدها قد اشتهرت بالسرقة وإنكار العواري التي تستعيرها, وأن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه لما هم بقطع يد شاب سرق قالت له أمه:اعف عنه يا أمير المؤمنين فإنها أول مرة فقال رضي الله عنه: (( إن الله أرحم من أن يكشف ستر عبده لأول مرة)) (522).
2/2 حجج الذين قرروا أن التوبة لا تسقط الحد:
احتج الذين قرروا أن التوبة لاتسقط حد الزنا بما يأتي:
1- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقام الحد على الذين جاؤا لتطهير أنفسهم, وهم التائبون حق التوبة.
2- أن من ظاهر امرأته ثم تاب وأراد العودة إليها فإن عليه التوبة والكفارة, ويدل ذلك على أن الكفارة واجبة حتى مع التوبة النصوح.
3- إن التوبة في الحرابة تقوم على الدليل المادي وهي إخماد السيوف والخضوع التام للسلطان، أما التوبة في غيرها فهي أمر معنوي لاما دي يبقى خافيا عن إدراكه.
ثالثا: الحرب:
لم يعرف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أقام في غزوة حدا، وكذلك كان الصحابة من بعده , و قد حدث في فتح القادسية ما كان يوجب إقامة الحد إذ شرب بعض الغزاة خمرا، فاكتفى سعد ابن أبي وقاص رضي الله تعالى عنه بحبس الشاربين , وروي أن عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه نهى عن إقامة الحد في وقت الغزو.
ولذلك قرر كثير من علماء المسلمين أنه لا يقام الحد أثناء الحرب على محارب من جند المسلمين، وذلك لاعتبارات أقرب إلى السياسة لأنه يخشى أن يفر مرتكب الحد إلى الأعداء ، فيكون الضرر بالتحاقه بالأعداء أشد من ضرر السكوت عن إقامة الحد.

الفرع الخامس: عذر الاستفزاز:
لقد اعتبر المشرع الوضعي تلبس الزوجة بجريمة الزنا عذرا قانونيا مخففا, يعاقب بمقتضاه الزوج بالحبس بدلا من العقوبة المقررة للقتل العمد إذا قتلها أثناء التلبس هي ومن يزني بها، ويعرف هذا العذر عند فقهاء القانون بعذر الاستفزاز, غير أن ما يعاب على القوانين الوضعية أنها اختصت الزوج دون سائر الناس بالعذر فمعناه أن أي إنسان أخرلا يجترئ على الدفاع عن أعراض الناس ، فلا يستطيع أب الذود عن شرف ابنته، ولا ولد عن والدته ولا أخ عن أخته إذا ما قدر ذلك، كما أن هذه القوانين اعتبرت الاستفزاز عذرا مخففا ولم تعتبره استعمالا لحق مشروع فلا تنتفي عن الفعل صفة الجريمة إذ يعاقب رغم كل هذا.
بالرجوع إلى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية نجدها قائمة على أسس سليمة على عكس القوانين الوضعية , ونبين ذلك في النقاط التالية:
1- الدفاع عن أعراض الناس واجب على الكافة وعلى الزوج خاصة.
2- دفاع المرأة عن عرضها.
3- قتل الرجل من زنى بامرأته.
أولا: الدفاع عن أعراض الناس حق للجميع:
جعلت الشريعة الإسلامية الدفاع عن العرض كالدفاع عن النفس حقا للكافة ، بل أن بعض الفقهاء اعتبر الدفاع عن العرض واجبا، وليس مجرد حق وبذلك يكون من يتخلى عن الدفاع عن العرض آثما عند من يقول أنه واجب , والدفاع على هذا النحو سواء باعتباره حقا أو باعتباره واجبا أمر مقرر للزوج ولغيره من سائر العباد , إذ ليس ثمة تفرقة في الشريعة بين الزوج والزوجة من جهة ولا بين الزوج وغيره من الناس من جهة أخرى (523)).
ثانيا: الدفاع عن العرض بقتل الزاني:
اختلف الفقهاء في حكم من يرى غيره يزني بامرأة , ولم يكن في مقدوره دفع الجريمة إلا بالقتل فقتله , هل يقتل أم لا؟
الجمهور: قالوا: لا يصح أن يقدم الرجل على قتل رجل وجده عند زوجته وتحقق من ارتكابه الفاحشة لما روى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه: ( أن سعد بن عبادة رضي الله عنه قال: يا رسول الله أرأيت إن وجدت مع امرأتي رجلا أمهله حتى أتي بأربعة شهداء؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  نعم).
إنه إذا قتله يقتص منه، إلا أن يأتي ببينة على ارتكابه جريمة الزنا وهو محصن أو يعترف المقتول بذلك قبل موته، أما إذا قتلهما أو أحدهما ولم يستطع أن يأتي بالبينة أو يحصل على الاعتراف فإنه يطالب بالقود والقصاص أو الدية، لأنه يجوز لرجل أن يدعو رجلا أخر لدخول بيته لعمل شيئ ثم يقتله لضغن في نفسه، ويقول: وجدته مع امرأتي كذبا أو يجوز أن يقتل الرجل زوجته ليتخلص منها لشيئ في نفسه ويدعي زورا أنه وجد معها رجلا يزني بها.
وذهب بعض السلف : إلى أنه لا يقتل أصلا ، ويعذر فيما فعله، إذا ظهرت أمارات صدقه بكشف الطبيب أو بوجود شبهات سابقة على سوء سلوك الزوجة أو اشتهار المقتول بالزنا أو غير ذلك.
أما الحنابلة والمالكية فقالوا: إن أتى بشاهدين على أنه قتله بسبب الزنا, وكان المقتول محصنا فلا شيئ عليه.
وأما الشافعية فقالوا: إذا وجد الرجل مع امرأته رجلا فادعى أنه ينال منها ما يوجب الحد، وهما ثيبان فقتلهما أو أحدهما، ولم يأت بالبينة كان عليه القود أيهما قتل إلا أن يشاء أولياء الدم أخذ الدية أو العفو.
ولو أن رجلا وجد مع امرأته رجلا ينال منها ما يوجب به حد الزاني فقتلهما واستطاع أن يأتي بالبينة على ارتكابهما الزنا، وكان الرجل محصنا والمرأة غير محصنة بأن كانت غير مسلمة أو أن العقد بغير شهود فلا شيئ في الرجل , وعليه القود في المرأة، وإذا كان الرجل غير محصن والمرأة محصنة كان عليه القود في الرجل، ولاشيء عليه في المرأة.
وفي هذا المقام نورد روايتين الأولى قدم فيها القاتل البينة على الزنا , وفي الثانية عجز عن ذلك.
الأولى:روي عن ابن المسيب أن رجلا بالشام وجد مع امرأته رجلا فقتله وقتلها, فكتب معاوية إلى أبي موسى الأشعري بأن يسأل له عن ذلك عليا كرم الله وجهه فسأله ,فقال علي: ( إن لم يأت بأربعة شهداء فليعط برمته) أي يقتل.
الثانية: روي عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه أنه أهدر دم المقتول أي الزاني , وقال: (هذا قتيل الله، والله لايودى أبدا)، وصدر هذا عن عمر لأن البينة قامت عنده على أن المقتول ارتكب الزنا وهو محصن، أو على أن ولي المقتول أقر عنده بما وجب به أن يقتل الزاني (524)
ثالثا: دفاع المرأة عن نفسها واجب:
اتفق العلماء على أن قتل المرأة من يحاول الاعتداء عليها بالزنا إن لم تستطع دفعه ولم يكن معها من يدفع عنها فإنه لا دية عليها ولاتقاد لأجله، ذلك لأنه معتد قتله يكون بحق لأنها إن سكتت مع القدرة على دفعه تكون شاركته في إثم الفاحشة، وذلك حرام بالاتفاق. وقد روي عن الليث بن سعد فقيه مصر قصة جاءت في كتاب الطرق الحكمية لابن القيم مفادها : أن عجوزا عمدت إلى ابن لها شاب أمرد، فهيأته كهيئة الجارية، وأتت به إلى امرأة أخرى على أنه ابنتها لتبقى لديها إلى غاية رجوعها من سفر, فلم تشك المرأة في كونه جارية، حتى كان الليل، وبينما هي نائمة اعتلاها وخالطها فعمدت إلى شفرة كانت إلى جانبها فقتلته، ثم ألقته في موضع ولم يمض العام حتى وضعت منه فألقت الطفل في موضع أبيه ، وبعد تحر قام به الفاروق عمر توصل إلى المرأة التي صدقته القول، فدعا لها وأثنى عليها(525).

منقول للفائدة

وهذه روابط اخرى تفيدالذي يقوم بالبحث عن مقارب للموضوع 

http://dawacenter.net/download/tazeer.pdf

http://www.pdfshere.com/up/files/914.pdf 
http://www.najah.edu/thesis/659.pdf

http://www.dorar.net/book_index/3477

http://www.arab-hdr.org/publications...05/farahat.pdf

http://www.ulum.nl/d188.html

http://www.barasy.com/index.php?name...ticle&sid=3934

http://www.arablaws.org/arab/bhs/in/bhs-new4.htm

http://www.thara-sy.com/thara/module...hp?storyid=819

http://quran.maktoob.com/vb/quran61403/



منقول للفائدة 

*

----------


## أم خطاب

عذرا الايكونات ظهرت بالنقل ولااستطيع حذفها لان لاوجود لتعديل الموضوع 
ارجوا الاستفادة من الموضوع

----------


## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله بكِ اختنا ام خطاب ..
انهيت بحثي المشابه لهدا البحث الذي قدمتيه لنا مشكورة ..

في ميزان حسناتك 
[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

اللهم امين 
بارك الله للجميع ،،،

----------


## انس النهارى

[rainbow] 
الموضوع جميل لكنه غير مكتمل ارجو ممن وضعه اكمال الفائدة بكتابة الهوامش حيث لا يوجد هوامش للمصادر او المراجع ولكم جزيل الشكر
[/rainbow] :M20(7):

----------


## رشيد أحمد السندي

السلام عليكم  أين أجد مراجع في مقالة أم خطاب أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم

----------

